# favorite song lyrics?



## Dan (May 13, 2005)

Post your favorite song lyrics! I'll start with one of my all-time favorite songs...

Thunder Road
by Bruce Springsteen

The screen door slams, Mary's dress waves
Like a vision she dances across the porch as the radio plays
Roy Orbison singing for the lonely
Hey that's me babe and I want you only
Don't turn me home again, I just can't face myself alone again tonight

Don't run back inside darling, you know just what I'm here for
So you're scared and you're thinking that maybe we ain't that young anymore
Show a little faith there's magic in the night
You ain't a beauty but hey you're alright
And that's alright with me

You could hide beneath your covers and study your pain
Make crosses from your lovers throw roses in the rain
Waste your summer praying in vain for a savior to rise from these streets
Well I ain't no hero that's understood
All the redemption I can offer lies beheath this old hood
With a chance to make it good somehow
Hey, what else can you do now

Except roll down the window and let the wind blow back your hair
Well the night's busting open, these two lanes will take us anywhere
We've got one last chance to make it real
To trade in these wings on some wheels
Climb in back, Heaven's waiting down on the tracks

Oh, oh, come take my hand
We're riding out tonight to case the promised land
Oh oh Thunder Road, oh Thunder Road, oh Thunder Road
Lying out there like a killer in the sun
Hey I know it's late but we can make it if we run
Oh Thunder Road sit tight, take hold, Thunder Road

Well, I got this guitar and I learned how to make it talk
And my car's out back if you're ready to take that long walk
From your front porch to my front seat
The door's open but the ride it ain't free
And I know you're lonely for words that I haven't spoken
But tonight we'll be free and all the promises will be broken

There were ghosts in the eyes of all the boys you sent away
They haunt this dusty beach road in the skeleton remains
Of burned out chevrolets
They scream your name at night in the street
Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet
And in the lonely cool before dawn
From your room you hear their engines roar on
But when you get to the porch they're gone
Lost in the wind, so Mary climb in
It's a town full of losers and I'm pulling out of here to win


----------



## MyName (May 13, 2005)

I am the walrus
Cucukachoo!
:teeth:
I just think that is hysterical!
(yes I know...the mentally deranged are easily amused)


----------



## Said1 (May 13, 2005)

Selah by LAURYN HILL 


Nothing can be done against the truth
No matter how we remain in denial

Wasting time
Replacing time
With each empty excuse

But that'll only work a little while
Coping with despair
Knowing you're not there
Ashamed to just admit
I've been a fool
So I blame it on the sun
Run away from everyone
Hoping to escape this ridicule
Trapped in misery
Wrapped so miserably
In this deception that I'm wearin' like a skin

Dying to maintain
Oh I keep trying to explain
A heart that never loved me to begin
Oh I'm such a mess
I have no choice but to confess
That I've been desperately trying to belong
Lying to myself 
And everybody else
Refusing to admit my right was wrong

And then he came
Selah
And it means 
Praise and Meditation
And then he came
Selah 
And it means
Did ya think about that?
And then he came 
Selah
Oh and it means
Praise and Meditation
And then he came 
Selah
Oh and it means
That it is seen

How beautiful is fruit still in denial of its roots?
My guilty heart behaved so foolishly
This treason from within
That reasons with my sin
Won't be happy till it sees the death of me

Selfishly addicted
To a life that I depicted
Conflicted cuz it's not reality

Oh what's left of me
I beg you desperately
Cause me to agree to what I know is best for me
Please save me from myself 
I need you to save me from myself
Please save me from myself so I can heal

The choices that I have made
Oh have been nothing but mistakes
What a wasted use of space
Should I die before I wake?
In all of my religion
I've fortified this prison
Obligated to obey 
The demands of bad decisions
Please save me from myself 
I need you to save me from myself
Please save me from myself so I can heal
And then he came

Selah
And it means 
Praise and Meditation
And then he came
Selah 
And it means
Did ya think about that?


----------



## dilloduck (May 13, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Selah by LAURYN HILL
> 
> 
> Nothing can be done against the truth
> ...



Never heard that before--I like it!!!!


----------



## Shattered (May 13, 2005)

Night Ranger - Goodbye...

As the sun hides his head
For another nights rest
And the wind sings
His same old song
And you on the edge
Never close, never far
Always there when I needed a friend
Yet it's hard living life
On this memory-go-round
Always up, always down
Spinning 'round and 'round and 'round
And all this could be
Just a dream so it seems
I was never much good at goodbye
There once was a time
Never far from my mind
On the beach, on the 4th of July
I remember the sand
How you held out your hand
And we touched for what seemed a lifetime
Now it's hard
Leaving all this behind me now
Like a schoolboy so lost
Never found until now
And all this could be
Just a dream so it seems
I was never much good at goodbye
Yet it's hard
Living life on this memory-go-round
Always up, always down
Turning 'round and 'round and 'round
And all this could be
Just a dream so it seems
I was never much good at goodbye
And all this could be
Just a dream so it seems
I was never much good at goodbye
Goodbye


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 13, 2005)

O.C. Supertones, "Grounded"

I strike back like the empire and we'll televise the revolution. 
What will save you from divine retribution?
Do our part, try to make a contribution
Playin' at 11, givin' OC noise pollution.
Think long and hard about our world today... 
what needs to be said, and what I need to say. 
We're a tower of Babel built on anti-philosophy, 
Neitzche in the west and Krishna in the east. 

War rages on through generations. 
All of these Christians abandoned their stations. 
A whole world around us, and we've ceased to reach. 
An army of soldiers, we've neglected to teach. 
But, it's dim and not pitch black. The truth will prevail. 
If our God is for us, how can we fail? 
No surer hope has ever been rested. 
But our adversary's worthy, prepare to be tested. 

Chorus:
Hoo, Hah. How will you stand if you don't understand? 
Hoo, Hah. Fight like a man, scriptures in hand. 

And here we stand naked, barehanded 
Futily prepared for the blows to be landed. 
Presuppositions is all you can stand on. 
Can you twist their wrist when they lay a hand on? 
Learn how to fight from words on a paper. 
learn from the shoguns, Bahnsen and Schaeffer. 
Invincible army, Holy Spirit our general. 
Weapons are formed from most precious of minerals. 

Chorus

Kids in universities, drowning in an ocean 
of apostate philosophy. We need 
Apologetic instruction, mental reconstruction, 
Ignorance reduction, to halt the mass abduction. 
Evangelical mind has been scandalized.
Wisdom and truth have been vandalized, by the unevangelized. 
No truth in the world is randomized. 
Expose the lies no matter how they're disguised.

Chorus


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2005)

Brick
by Ben Folds Five

6 am day after Christmas
I throw some clothes on in the dark
The smell of cold
Car seat is freezing
The world is sleeping
I am numb

Up the stairs to her apartment
She is balled up on the couch
Her mom and dad went down to Charlotte
they're not home to find us out

And we drive
Now that I have found someone
I'm feeling more alone
Than I ever have before

She's a brick and I'm drowning slowly
Off the coast and I'm heading nowhere
She's a brick and I'm drowning slowly

they call her name at 7:30
I pace around the parking lot
then I walk down to buy her flowers
And sell some gifts that I got

Can't you see
It's not me you're dying for
Now she's feeling more alone
Then she ever has before

She's a brick and I'm drowning slowly
off the coast and I'm headed nowhere
She's a brick and I'm drowning slowly

As weeks went by
It showed that she was not fine
They told me son it's time to tell the truth and
She broke down and I broke down
Cause I was tired of lying

Driving home to her apartment
For the moment we're alone
She's alone
I'm alone
Now I know it

She's a brick and I'm drowning slowly
Off the coast and I'm heading nowhere
She's a brick and I'm drowning slowly


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 20, 2005)

Godsmack

I Fucking Hate You



For everything you do
I'd like to swallow you
And everyday I'm gonna blame you
Even if you justify
Every fucking bullshit lie
It only makes me want to break you
You pull me down
And you crucify my name
You make me insane
It's broken now
Don't ever look my way
Don't even think I'm playin'
'Cause I fucking hate you
You're such a liar
And I love to hate you
You're all the same to me
When you repeatedly
Take advantage of me
The only thought I get of you sickens me
Everybody knows you're fake
You're everything I fucking hate
And I'm everything that you could never be
You pull me down
And you crucify my name
You make me insane
It's broken now
Don't ever look my way
Don't even think I'm playin'
'Cause I fucking hate you
You're such a liar
And I love to hate you
You're all the same to me
I fucking you hate you
You're such a liar
And I love to hate you
You're all the same to me
(Fuck you)
(Fuck you)
(Fuck you)
You pull me down
And you crucify my name
You make me insane
It's broken now
Don't ever look my way
Don't even think I'm playin'
'Cause I fucking hate you
You're such a liar
And I love to hate you
You're all the same to me
And I fucking hate
You're such a liar
And I love to hate you
You're all the same to me
Fuck you (fuck you)
Fuck you (fuck you)
Fuck you (fuck you)
Fuck you (fuck you)​


----------



## GotZoom (May 20, 2005)

I get my kicks above the waistline, sunshine.


----------



## Shattered (May 20, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Godsmack
> 
> I Fucking Hate You
> 
> ...




I (heart) Godsmack.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I (heart) Godsmack.




I truly think that Godsmack is a gift to society that is undervalued by most...


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 23, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I truly think that Godsmack is a gift to society that is undervalued by most...



Not sure I'd call them a gift to society... but they do make good music.


----------



## onedomino (May 23, 2005)

_Thunder Road_ is a good choice, Dan. I like song lyrics that tell a story.

_The Road Not Taken_ by Bruce Hornsby:

Down in the southwest Virginia town of Richlands
I fell in love with an Appalachian girl
She lived in a long line of little row houses
On the side of an old strip mining hill
She walked along on the jagged ridge
And looked as far as she could see
But the hills out there so up and down
You only see as far as the next big ridge

Everytime I see her face
On the street in the hollow of on the hill
Another time and another place
I feel her in my heart still
Everytime I see her face
On the street in the hollow in the bend
I see her in my mind and then
I go down the road not taken...again

Oh the coal dust sttles on the window display
They have to change it about every other day
Some things never change way out here
An outsider could always remain that way
She walked along on the jagged ridge
She told me she was thinking of me
But every time I tried to take her away
She alway ran back to the rocks and the trees

Everytime I see her face
On the street in the hollow of on the hill
Another time and another place
I feel her in my heart still
Everytime I see her face
On the street in the hollow in the bend
I see her in my mind and then
I go down the road not taken...again

Oh I went back there after many years
So curious and so secretly
As I looked on I held back a tear
The road not taken overcoming me
Oh I saw her she was sitting there
Older, thinner on the front porch
It seemed the light a little brighter there
Or maybe I still carried the forgotten torch

Everytime I see her face
On the street in the hollow of on the hill
Another time and another place
I feel her in my heart still
Everytime I see her face
On the street in the hollow in the bend
I see her in my mind and then
I go down the road not taken...again

-----------------------------------------

_The Road Not Taken_ by Robert Frost

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth.

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same.

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 23, 2005)

onedomino said:
			
		

> _The Road Not Taken_ by Robert Frost
> 
> Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
> And sorry I could not travel both
> ...




Robert Frost is my favorite American poet.

Here's my favorite by him:

Stopping by a Wood on a Snowy Evening

by Robert Frost 


Whose wood these are I think I know. 
His house is in the village though; 
He will not see me stopping here 
To watch his wood fill up with snow. 


My little horse must think it queer 
To stop without a farmhouse near. 
Between the wood and frozen lake 
The darkest evening of the year. 


He gives his harness bells a shake 
To ask if there is some mistake. 
The only other sound that sweeps 
Of easy wind and downy flake. 


The wood are lovely, dark, and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## onedomino (May 24, 2005)

_I Shall Be Released_ by Bob Dylan


They say ev'rything can be replaced,
Yet ev'ry distance is not near.
So I remember ev'ry face
Of ev'ry man who put me here.
I see my light come shining
From the west unto the east.
Any day now, any day now,
I shall be released.

They say ev'ry man needs protection,
They say ev'ry man must fall.
Yet I swear I see my reflection
Some place so high above this wall.
I see my light come shining
From the west unto the east.
Any day now, any day now,
I shall be released.

Standing next to me in this lonely crowd,
Is a man who swears he's not to blame.
All day long I hear him shout so loud,
Crying out that he was framed.
I see my light come shining
From the west unto the east.
Any day now, any day now,
I shall be released.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

Ozzy Osborne

Diary Of A Madman

Screaming at the window
Watch me die another day
Hopeless situation
Endless price I have to pay

Sanity now it's beyond me
There's no choice

Diary of a madman
Walk the line again today
Entries of confusion
Dear diary, I'm here to stay

Manic depression befriends me
Hear his voice
Sanity now it's beyond me
There's no choice

A sickened mind and spirit
The mirror tells me lies
Could I mistake myself for someone
Who lives behind my eyes
Will he escape my soul
Or will he live in me
Is he trying to get out
Or trying to enter me

Voices in the darkness
Scream away my mental health
Can I ask a question
To help me save me from myself

Enemies fill up the pages
Are they me
Monday 'till Sunday in stages
Set me free


----------



## kancer43 (May 26, 2005)

just saw this thread... I have like a thousand of these...

*And you'll always be my whore 
Cause you're the one that i adore 
And I'll pull your crooked teeth 
You'll be perfect just like me 
In you I feel so dirty in you I crash cars 
In you I feel so pretty in you I taste god 
We must never be apart*
-The Smashing Pumpkins


*Will you, won't you want me to make you
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you
Tell me tell me tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.*
-The Beatles

*I ride the painted whore
She gives good universal screams*
-Acid Bath

*Six is hacing problems adjusting to his clown status*
-Alice Cooper

*I ride the painted whore
She gives good universal scream, scream*
-Acid Bath

*Sit and drink Pennyroyal Tea
Distill the life that's inside of me
Sit and drink Pennyroyal tea
I'm anemic royalty*
-Nirvana

*Jewels and binaculars hang from the head of a mule*
-Bob Dylan

*The lady whom I feel maternal love for
Cannot look me in the eyes
But I see hers and they are blue
And they cock and twist and masturbate*
-Nirvana

*I don't think you trust,
In, my, self righteous suicide,
I, cry, when angels deserve to die*
-System of a down

*Well she's walking through the clouds
With a circus mind that's running round
Butterflies and zebras
And moonbeams and fairy tales
That's all she ever thinks about
Riding with the wind.*
-Jimi Hendrix

*Well, I've been afraid of changing
'Cause I've built my life around you
But time makes you get bolder
Even children get older
And I'm getting older too*
-Stevie Nicks


----------



## Dan (Jun 5, 2005)

"Transatlanticism" by Death Cab for Cutie

The atlantic was born today and i'll tell you how...
The clouds above opened up and let it out.

I was standing on the surface of a perforated sphere 
When the water filled every hole.
And thousands upon thousands made an ocean, 
Making islands where no island should go.
Oh no.

Those people were overjoyed; they took to their boats.
I thought it less like a lake and more like a moat. 
The rhythm of my footsteps crossing flood lands to your door have been silenced forever more.
The distance is quite simply much too far for me to row
It seems farther than ever before
Oh no.

I need you so much closer [x8]

[instrumental break]

I need you so much closer [x4]
So come on, come on [x4]


----------



## Dan (Jun 5, 2005)

"Lua" by Bright Eyes

 know that it is freezing but I think we have to walk
I keep waving at the taxis; they keep turning their lights off
But Julie knows a party at some actors west side loft
Supplies are endless in the evening; by the morning theyll be gone.

When everything gets lonely I can be my own best friend
I get a coffee and the paper; have my own conversations
With the sidewalk and the pigeons and my window reflection
The mask I polish in the evening, by the morning looks like shit.

I know you have a heavy heart; I can feel it when we kiss
So many men much stronger than me have thrown their backs out trying to lift it
But me Im not a gamble you can count on me to split
The love I sell you in the evening, by the morning wont exist.

Youre looking skinny like a model with your eyes all painted black
You just keep going to the bathroom always say youll be right back
Well it takes one to know one, kid, I think youve got it bad
But whats so easy in the evening, by the morning is such a drag.

Ive got a flask inside my pocket we can share it on the train
If you promise to stay conscious I will try and do the same
We might die from medication, but we sure killed all the pain
But what was normal in the evening, by the morning seems insane.

And Im not sure what the trouble was that started all of this
The reasons have run away but the feeling never did
Its not something I would recommend, but it is one way to live
Cause what is simple in the moonlight, by the morning never is
Whats so simple in the moonlight, by the morning is so complicated. 
Whats so simple in the moonlight, so simple in the moonlight


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm Gonna Miss Her by Brad Paisly

First two verses:

Well I love her
But I love to fish
I spend all day out on this lake
And hell is all I catch
Today she met me at the door
Said I would have to choose
If I hit that fishin' hole today
She'd be packin' all her things 
And she'd be gone by noon

Well I'm gonna miss her
When I get home 
But right now I'm on this lakeshore
And I'm sittin' in the sun
I'm sure it'll hit me
When I walk through that door tonight
That I'm gonna miss her
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite


----------



## Said1 (Jun 13, 2005)

FIREWORKS by THE TRAGICALLY HIP 


If there's a goal that everyone remembers, 
it was back in ol' 72 
we all squeezed the stick and we all pulled the trigger 
and all I remember is sitting beside you 
you said you didn't give a fuck about hockey 
and I never saw someone say that before 
you held my hand and we walked home the long way 
you were loosening my grip on Bobby Orr 

Isn't it amazing anything's accomplished 
when the little sensation gets in your way 
no one ambition whisperin' over your shoulder 

Isn't it amazing you can do anything 

We hung out together every single moment 
cause that's what we thought married people do 
Complete with the grip of artificial chaos 
and believing in the country of me and you 
crisis of faith and crisis in the Kremlin 
and yea we'd heard all that before 
it's wintertime, the house is solitude with options 
and loosening the grip on a fake cold war. 

Isn't it amazing what you can accomplish 
when you don't let the nation get in your way 
no ambition whisperin' over your shoulder 
Isn't it amazing you can do anything 

next to your comrades in the national fitness program 
caught in some eternal flexed arm hang 
droppin' to the mat in a fit of laughter 
showed no patience, tolerance or restraint 

Fireworks exploded in the distance 
temporary towers soar 
fireworks emulatin' heaven 
til there are no stars anymore 
Fireworks aiming straight at heaven 
temporary towers soar 
til there are no stars shining up in heaven 
til there are no stars anymore 

Isn't it amazing what you can accomplish 
when the little sensation gets in your way 
no ambitions whisperin' over your shoulder 
Isn't it amazing what you can accomplish, eh 

this one thing probably never goes away 
I think this one thing is always supposed to stay 
this one thing doesn't have to go away.


----------



## USViking (Jun 14, 2005)

There are too many great lyrics tied for first for me to pick one as my favorite.

Here's an old-fashioned love song that's right up there:

A SUMMER SONG by Chad and Jeremy

Trees swayin' in the summer breeze
Showin' off their silver leaves
As we walked by
Soft kisses on a summer's day
Laughing all our cares away
Just you and I
Sweet sleepy warmth of summer nights
Gazing at the distant lights
In the starry sky
They say that all good things must end some day
Autumn leaves must fall
But don't you know that it hurts me so
To say goodbye to you
Wish you didn't have to go
No no no no
And when the rain
Beats against my window pane
I'll think of summer days again
And dream of you
They say that all good things must end some day
Autumn leaves must fall
But don't you know that it hurts me so
To say goodbye to you
Wish you didn't have to go
No no no no
And when the rain
Beats against my window pane
I'll think of summer days again
And dream of you
And dream of you


----------



## Said1 (Jun 22, 2005)

I know others have done it, but Kris Kristofferson's version is my favorite.


Help Me Make It Through The Night - Kris Kristofferson

Take the ribbon from your hair, shake it loose and let it fall,
Layin soft upon my skin. like the shadows on the wall.

Come and lay down by my side till the early morning light
All Im takin is your time. help me make it through the night.
I dont care whats right or wrong, I dont try to understand.
Let the devil take tomorrow. lord, tonight I need a friend.

Yesterday is dead and gone and tomorrows out of sight.
And its sad to be alone. help me make it through the night.

I dont care whats right or wrong, (yes, I do !)
I dont try to understand.
Let the devil take tomorrow. lord, tonight I need a friend.

Yesterday is dead and gone and tomorrows out of sight.
Lord, its bad to be alone. help me make it through the night.


----------



## deaddude (Jun 29, 2005)

This is from "Hey Mr. Tambourine Man" by Bob Dylan

and take me disappearing through the smoke rings of my mind

down the foggy ruins of time down plast the frozen leaves 

the haunted frightened trees far from the twisted reach of crazy sorrow 

yes to dance beneath the diamond sky with one hand waveing free 

sillouetted by the sea circled by the surface sand with all memory and fate 

driven deep beneath the waves let me forget about today until tomorrow.


----------



## Gabriella84 (Jul 10, 2005)

Nightwish -- Nemo

(lyrics by Tuomas Holopainen)

This is me for forever
One of the lost ones
The one without a name
Without an honest heart as compass

This is me for forever
One without a name
These lines the last endeavor
To find the missing lifeline

Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
All I wish is to dream again
My loving heart
Lost in the dark
For hope I`d give my everything
Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
Oh how I wish to dream again
Once and for all
And all for once
Nemo my name forevermore

My flower, withered between
The pages 2 and 3
The once and forever bloom gone with my sins

Walk the dark path
Sleep with angels
Call the past for help
Touch me with your love
And reveal to me my true name

Oh, how I wish...

Nemo sailing home
Nemo letting go


----------



## deaddude (Jul 12, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Post your favorite song lyrics! I'll start with one of my all-time favorite songs...
> 
> Thunder Road
> by Bruce Springsteen
> ...



Great song, Bruce's first big hit



> I Shall Be Released by Bob Dylan
> 
> 
> They say ev'rything can be replaced,
> ...


The Band does a great version of this song, also the title was played on to make the title of an album consiting entirely of Dylan covers called "I Shall Be Unreleased"


----------



## deaddude (Jul 12, 2005)

Bob Dylan wrote this but the Band does my favorite version.

Now deep in the heart of a lonely kid

Who suffered so much for what he did,

They gave this ploughboy his fortune and fame,

Since that day he aint been the same.



See the man with the stage fright

Just standin up there to give it all his might.

And he got caught in the spotlight,

But when we get to the end

He wants to start all over again.



Ive got fire water right on my breath

And the doctor warned me I might catch a death.

Said, "you can make it in your disguise,

Just never show the fear thats in your eyes."



See the man with the stage fright,

Just standin up there to give it all his might.

He got caught in the spotlight,

But when we get to the end

He wants to start all over again.



Now if he says that hes afraid,

Take him at his word.

And for the price that the poor boy has paid,

He gets to sing just like a bird, oh, ooh ooh ooh.



Your brow is sweatin and your mouth gets dry,

Fancy people go driftin by.

The moment of truth is right at hand,

Just one more nightmare you can stand.



See the man with the stage fright

Just standin up there to give it all his might.

And he got caught in the spotlight,

But when we get to the end

He wants to start all over again, hmm hmm,



You wanna try it once again, hmm hmm,

Please dont make him stop, hmm hmm,

Let him take it from the top, hmm hmm,

Let him start all over again.


----------



## Dan (Jul 12, 2005)

> Great song, Bruce's first big hit



Yeah, his stuff was great before it got really political. Born to Run and The River was his peak in my opinion.


----------



## deaddude (Jul 12, 2005)

Rise Up was the best 9-11 song though.

He had some great non political songs after the ones you mention too.

And it was kind of funny when Reagan made "Born in the USA" a song for his campaign.


----------



## Said1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I always loved this song for some reason. NO laughing!!   



> Rosalita (come out tonight) - Bruce Springstein
> 
> Spread out now rosie doctor come cut loose her mamas reins
> You know playin blind mans bluff is a little babys game
> ...


----------



## Said1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yet another Tragically Hip song - somebody stop me!  :spank3: 

Tragically Hip - Fight

We wake up different, rifle through our dreams
Another placid day, ripples at the seams

Do you think I bow out cause I think you're right?
Or cause I don't wanna fight?
So tangle-minded then so becalmed
It's all so subway-grim and then it's gone

Do you think I bow out cause I think you're right?
Or cause I don't wanna fight?
We get so weary, taking fish off hooks
It's not as effortless as it may look

Do you think I bow out cause I think you're right?
Or cause I don't wanna fight?
We lay down seething, smell our pillows burn
And drift off to the place where you'd think we'd learn

Do you think I bow out cause I think you're right?
Or cause I don't wanna fight?
I said,"I give."


----------



## kancer43 (Sep 24, 2005)

The lyrics in my signature are from a smashing pumpkins song called Ava Adore... It's me and my fiance's song and has some of my favorite lyrics of all time...


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 29, 2005)

Overhead the albatross hangs motionless upon the air
And deep beneath the rolling waves
In labyrinths of coral caves
The echo of a distant tide
Comes willowing across the sand
And everything is green and submarine

And no one showed us to the land
And no one knows the wheres or whys
But something stirs and something tries
And starts to climb toward the light

Strangers passing in the street
By chance two separate glances meet
And I am you and what I see is me
And do I take you by the hand
And lead you through the land
And help me understand the best I can

And no one calls us to move on
And no one forces down our eyes
And no one speaks and no one tries
And no one flies around the sun

Cloudless everyday you fall upon my waking eyes
Inviting and inciting me to rise
And through the window in the wall
Comes streaming in on sunlight wings
A million bright ambassadors of morning

And no one sings me lullabies
And no one makes me close my eyes
And so I throw the windows wide
And call to you across the sky


_~Echoes, Pink Floyd_


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 29, 2005)

Beyond the horizon of the place we lived when we were young
In a world of magnets and miracles
Our thoughts strayed constantly and without boundary
The ringing of the division bell had begun

Along the Long Road and on down the Causeway
Do they still meet there by the Cut

There was a ragged band that followed in our footsteps
Running before time took our dreams away
Leaving the myriad small creatures trying to tie us to the ground
To a life consumed by slow decay

The grass was greener
The light was brighter
With friends surrounded
The night of wonder

Looking beyond the embers of bridges glowing behind us
To a glimpse of how green it was on the other side
Steps taken forwards but sleepwalking back again
Dragged by the force of some inner tide

At a higher altitude with flag unfurled
We reached the dizzy heights of that dreamed of world

Encumbered forever by desire and ambition
There's a hunger still unsatisfied
Our weary eyes still stray to the horizon
Though down this road we've been so many times

The grass was greener
The light was brighter
The taste was sweeter
The nights of wonder
With friends surrounded
The dawn mist glowing
The water flowing
The endless river

Forever and ever 


_~High Hopes, Pink Floyd_


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Sep 29, 2005)

I wanted to make a song about where I'm from
You know? Big up my home town, my territory, my state
But, I couldn't figure out much to brag about
Prince lives here, we got 10,000 lakes
But wait, the women are beautiful, to me they are
And we're not infested with pretentious movie stars
And it hit me, Minnesota is dope
If only simply for not what we have but what we don't
It's all fair, it ain't out there, it's in there
It's in the mirror, behind the breast under the hair
Follow the dream doesn't mean leave the love
Roam if you must, but come home when you've seen enough
I love New York and Cali, but I ain't movin'
Too overpopulated saturated with humans
And I'm not big on rappers, actors, or models
If I had to dip, I'd probably skip to Chicago
None of this is to diss no one, nowhere
Like damn, I'm from Minnesota, land of the cold air
Too many mosquitoes and our fair share of egos
But like my man Sabe says, that's where my mommy stays

[Chorus:]
So if the people laugh and giggle when you tell em where you
live
Say shhh, say shhh
And if you know this is where you wanna raise your kids
Say shhh, say shhh
If you're from the Midwest and it doesn't matter where
Say shhh, say shhh
If you can drink your tap water and breathe the air
Say shhh, say shhh

Got trees and vegetation in the city where I stay
The rent's in the mail and I can always find a parking space
The women outnumber the men two to one
Got parks and zoos and things to do with my son
The nightlife ain't all that, but that's okay
I don't need to be distracted by the devil every day
And the jobs ain't really too hard to find
In fact, you could have mine if you knew how to rhyme
This is for everyone around the planet
That wishes they were from somewhere other than where they
standin'
Don't take it for granted, instead take a look around
Quit complaining and build something on that ground
Plant something on that ground, dance and sleep on that ground
Get on your hands and knees and watch the ants walk around
That ground Make a family, make magic, make a mess
Take the stress, feel your motivation and build your nest
It sucks that you think where I'm from is wack
But as long as that's enough to keep your ass from coming back
And with a smile and a hint of sarcasm, he said
"I beg your pardon but this is my secret garden"

All right
(In the land of ice and snow)
Well okay
(In the land of ice and snow)
Well all right
(In the land of ice and snow)
Well okay
(Minneapolis, Minneapolis, Minneapolis, Minneapolis)

[Repeat Chorus]

If the playground is clear of stems and syringes
Say shhh, say shhh
If there's only one store in your town that sells 12-inches
Say shhh, say shhh
If no one in your crew walks around with a gun
Say shhh, say shhh
And if you ain't gonna leave cause this is where you're from
Say shhh, say shhh



(For all my midwesterners  )


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 29, 2005)

Your world is an ashtray
We burn and coil like cigarettes
The more you cry your ashes turn to mud
Its the nature of the leeches, the virgins
Feeling cheated
Youve only spent a second of your life
My world is unaffected, there is an exit here
I say it is and its true,
There is a dream inside a dream,
Im wide awake the more I sleep
Youll understand when Im dead

I went to God just to see, and I was looking at me
Saw heaven and hell were lies
When Im God everyone dies!!!

Scar, scar, can you feel my power? 
Shoot, shoot, and the world gets smaller
Scar, scar, can you feel my power? 
One shot and the world gets smaller

Lets jump upon the sharp swords
And cut away our smiles
Without the threat of death
Theres no reason to live at all
My world is unaffected, there is an exit here
I say it is and its true,
There is a dream inside a dream,
Im wide awake the more I sleep
Youll understand when Im dead

I went to God just to see, and I was looking at me
Saw heaven and hell were lies
When Im God everyone dies!!!

Scar, scar, can you feel my power? 
Shoot, shoot, and the world gets smaller
Scar, scar, can you feel my power? 
One shot and the world gets smaller

_each thing I show you is a piece of my death_

Shoot shoot shoot motherfucker
Shoot shoot shoot motherfucker

No salvation, ha ha
No forgiveness, ha ha
No salvation, ha ha
No forgiveness, ha ha

_this is beyond your experience_

Forgiveness!!!
Forgiveness!!!
Forgiveness!!!
Forgiveness!!!



_~The Reflecting God, Marilyn Manson_


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

I really like Atmosphere a lot!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Sep 29, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> I really like Atmosphere a lot!



Hip hop with brainpower. SCARY!


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

> Hip hop with brainpower. SCARY!



Hah! Unique, anyway, right?

You might like Black Star, too, it's Mos Def and Talib Kwalie, very smart hip hop.


----------



## Said1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Hah! Unique, anyway, right?
> 
> You might like Black Star, too, it's Mos Def and Talib Kwalie, very smart hip hop.




Though you didn't "dig" hip hop?  :funnyface


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Sep 29, 2005)

311:  Use of Time

With the words slaying me slow
The verbs that just don't flow
Confusing use of time
Partial stoning of the heart
Waiting for something to start
Confusing use of time

But the trying again
Makes me think it's all gonna end
Confusing use of time

But everytime I turn the volume down
All the I hear is the deafening sound
Of your hearts pound

But the trying again
Makes me think it's all gonna end
Confusing use of time

Today, the longest day
Hearing repeating things you'd say
Confusing use of time
Can you hear the void I describe
What could I say vacancy sounds like
Confusing use of time

But the trying again
Makes me think it's all gonna end
Confusing use of time


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

> Though you didn't "dig" hip hop?



I generally don't, I can count the current rap acts I like on one hand and most of them aren't popular at all.

So there. By the way, this is an A and B conversation, so C your way out of it! :tng:


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey you guys, I'm a way bigger music snob than ya'll will ever be, so don't even try to beat me in picking the most unpopular, subversive, and subcultureish act possible.  Just name a genre bitches!


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

> Just name a genre bitches!



Nerdcore hip-hop. I only know one act in that genre, MC Chris, but he's cool.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Sep 29, 2005)

Hahahah!  Nerdcore hip-hop huh?  I want to see a new genre called rich white bluebloods rap about being white and rich.  I've seen enough black rappers talk about shooting bitches and sippin' hennessy(sp?)  I want to see rich, white bluebloods rap about playing golf and flying around the world and being rich.  I want to see Princes Harry and William do a rap video about being rich and white.  

And I'm totally serious.  I think this could catch on big time.


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

As annoying and stupid as rap is these days, rich white blueblood rap can't be that far away.

Anything would be better than Lil Jon, that's just plain horrible music. And, yeah, I get that you're supposed to hear it in the club. I've heard it in the club. It still sucks.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 29, 2005)

The Heart Of The Matter 
Don Henley

I got the call today, I didn't wanna hear
But I knew that it would come
An old true friend of ours was talkin' on the phone
She said you found someone
And I thought of all the bad luck,
And the struggles we went through
And how I lost me and you lost you
What are these voices outside love's open door
Make us throw off our contentment
And beg for something more?

I'm learning to live without you now
But I miss you sometimes
The more I know, the less I understand
All the things I thought I knew, I'm learning again
I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But my will gets weak
And my thoughts seem to scatter
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore

These times are so uncertain
There's a yearning undefined
...People filled with rage
We all need a little tenderness
How can love survive in such a graceless age
The trust and self-assurance that can lead to happiness
They're the very things we kill, I guess
Pride and competition cannot fill these empty arms
And the work I put between us,
Doesn't keep me warm

I'm learning to live without you now
But I miss you, Baby
The more I know, the less I understand
All the things I thought I figured out, I have to learn again
I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But everything changes
And my friends seem to scatter
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore

There are people in your life who've come and gone
They let you down and hurt your pride
Better put it all behind you; life goes on
You keep carrin' that anger, it'll eat you inside

I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But my will gets weak
And my thoughts seem to scatter
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore

I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
Because the flesh will get weak
And the ashes will scatter
So I'm thinkin' about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore


----------



## KarlMarx (Sep 30, 2005)

Paranoid

Black Sabbath

Finished with my woman cause she couldnt help me with my mind
People think Im insane because I am frowning all the time
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think Ill lose my mind if I dont find something to pacify

Can you help me thought you were my friend
Whoah yeah

I need someone to show me the things in life that I cant find
I cant see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but its too late


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Sep 30, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> As annoying and stupid as rap is these days, rich white blueblood rap can't be that far away.
> 
> Anything would be better than Lil Jon, that's just plain horrible music. And, yeah, I get that you're supposed to hear it in the club. I've heard it in the club. It still sucks.



You haven't been to the right club then, my friend.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Sep 30, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Hah! Unique, anyway, right?
> 
> You might like Black Star, too, it's Mos Def and Talib Kwalie, very smart hip hop.



Black Star is quite good. Mos Def has kind of fallen off after he went after his movie career, and Talib has gone a little to pop for me... although "Get By" is a fantastic song. The sample is a chopped up Nina Simone piano riff.

There's plenty of good hip-hop out there. There's a record label called Quannum that's based out of the bay area that is all good.

Have you checked out other Rawkus labelmates to Mos and Talib?


----------



## Said1 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Hey you guys, I'm a way bigger music snob than ya'll will ever be, so don't even try to beat me in picking the most unpopular, subversive, and subcultureish act possible.  Just name a genre bitches!




You make is sound as though it's a competition, not a discussion, biatch.


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 30, 2005)

I hurt myself today
To see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
The only thing thats real
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting
Try to kill it all away
But I remember everything
What have I become? 
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
I wear my crown of shit
On my liars chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
Beneath the stain of time
The feeling disappears
You are someone else
I am still right here
What have I become? 
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
If I could start again
A million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way

_~Hurt, Trent Reznor_


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 30, 2005)

In my hour of need
Ha, no, youre not there
And though I reached out for you
Wouldnt lend a hand.

Through the darkest hour
Grace did not shine on me
It feels so cold, very cold
No one cares for me.

Did you ever think I get lonely
Did you ever think that I needed love
Did you ever think to stop thinking
Youre the only one that Im thinking of.

Youll never know how hard I tried
To find my space and satisfy you too.

Things will be better when Im dead and gone
Dont try to understand, knowing you Im probably wrong.

But oh how I lived my life for you
Still youd turn away
Now as I die for you
My flesh still crawls as I breathe your name
All these years I thought I was wrong
Now I know it was you
Raise you head, raise your face your eyes
Tell me who you think you are, who? 

I walk, I walk alone
Into the promised land.

Theres a better place for me
But its far, far away
Everlasting life for me
In a perfect world
But I gotta die first,
Please God send me on my way.

Time has a way of taking time
Loneliness is not only felt be fools
Alone I call to ease the pain
Yearning to be held by you, alone so alone, Im lost
Consumed by the pain
The pain, the pain, the pain.

Wont you hold me again
You just laughed, ha ha, bitch
My whole life is work built on the past
But the time has come when all things shall pass
This good thing passed away.

In my darkest hour.


_~In My Darkest Hour, Megadeth_


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Sep 30, 2005)

> You make is sound as though it's a competition, not a discussion, biatch.



I just wanted to hear someone say "nerdcore hip-hop."


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2005)

> I just wanted to hear someone say "nerdcore hip-hop."





I want to say MC Chris will be playing at the 40 Watt sometime soon, but I could be wrong about that. If he does, I may come down to your neck of the woods to see him. I think I might definitely be seeing Spoon in November.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 5, 2005)

You and I together in our lives
Sacred ties would never fray
Then why can´t I let myself tell lies
And watch you die every day

I think back to the times
When dreams were what mattered
Tough talking youth naivete

You said you never let me down
But the horse stampedes and rages
In the name of desperation

Is it all just wasted time
Can you look at yourself
When you think of what
You left behind

Is it all just wasted time
Can you live with yourself
When you think of what
You left behind

Paranoid delusions they haunt you
Where´s my friend I used to know
He´s all alone
He´s buried deep within a carcass
Searching for a soul

Can you feel me inside your heart
As it´s bleeding
Why can´t you belive you
Can´t be loved

I hear you scream in agony
And the horse stampedes and rages
In the name of desperation

Is it all just wasted time
Can you look at yourself
When you think of what
You left behind

Is it all just wasted time
Can you live with yourself
When you think of what
You left behind

You said you never let me down
But the horse stampedes and rages
In the name of desperation

Is it all just wasted time
Can you look at yourself
When you think of what
You left behind

Is it all just wasted time
Can you live with yourself
When you think of what
You left behind

The sun will rise again
The earth will turn to sand
Creation´s colors seem to fade to grey
And you´ll see the sickly hands of time
Will write your final rhyme
And end a memory

I never thought you´d let it get
This far, boy


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Hey you guys, I'm a way bigger music snob than ya'll will ever be, so don't even try to beat me in picking the most unpopular, subversive, and subcultureish act possible.  Just name a genre bitches!



80's goth/techno and the 5 most important bands


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 7, 2005)

Well hush there'll be no more tonight 
You can't work and I can't fight 
Well that's just beautiful 
But it's the way you hold your breath 
That's scarring me to death 
Well that's your way, anyway, anyway 

Everybody talks 
We gotta listen to what they say 
Well there's a picture that I'm painting and you know it won't be pretty 
It's a song I give someone else to sing 
It's a melody I stole from a bathroom wall 
And it's the words I hear the birds sing 

I don't mean to pry but it's been said 
You got Demons in your head 
(Screamed: Demons in your head) 
I ask real casual 

But it's the way I wear my frown 
That only helps to bring you down 
Well that's my way, anyway, anyway 

And everybody talks 
We gotta make it make some sense 
Well there's a picture that I'm painting and you know it won't be pretty 
It's a song I give someone else to sing 
It's a melody I stole from a bathroom wall 
And it's the words I hear the birds sing 
Words I hear the birds sing 

Well hush there'll be no more tonight 
You can't work and I can't fight 
Well that's just beautiful 
But it's the way I hold my breath 
That's scarring you to death 
Well that's our way, anyway, anyway 

Well everybody talks 
But people rarely say a word 
Well there's a picture that I'm painting and you know it won't be pretty 
It's a song I give someone else to sing 
It's a melody I stole from a bathroom wall 
And it's the words I hear the birds sing 
Words I hear the birds sing 
Words I hear the birds sing 
Words I hear the birds sing 
Words I hear the birds sing


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 7, 2005)

Tweeter And The Monkey Man
Tweeter and the Monkey Man were hard up for cash
They stayed up all night selling coke and hash
To an undercover cop who had a sister named Jan
For reasons unexplained she loved the Monkey Man

Tweeter was a boy scout before she went to Vietnam
And found out the hard way nobody gives a damn
They knew that they'd find freedom just across the Jersey Line
So they hopped into a stolen car took Highway 99

And the walls came down all the way to hell
Never saw them when they're standing
Never saw them when they fell

The undercover cop never liked the Monkey Man
Even back in childhood he wanted to see him in the can
Jan got married at fourteen to a rackateer named Bill
She made secret calls to the Monkey Man from a mansion on the hill

It was out on thunder road, Tweeter at the wheel
They crashed into paradise, they could hear them tires squeal
The undercover cop pulled up and said "Everyone of you's a liar
If you don't surrender now it's gonna go down to the wire"

An ambulance rolled up, a state trooper close behind
Tweeter took his gun away and messed up his mind
The undercover cop was left tied up to a tree
Near the souvenir stand by the old abandoned factory

Next day the undercover cop was hot in pursuit
He was taking the whole thing personal, he didn't care about the loot
Jan had told him many times, "It was you to me who taught
In Jersey anything's legal as long as you don't get caught"

Someplace by Rahway prison they ran out of gas
The undercover cop had cornered them said "Boy, you didn't think that this could last"
Jan jumped out of bed said "There's someplace I gotta go"
She took a gun out of the drawer and said "It's best if you don't know"

The undercover cop was found face down in a field
The monkey man was on the river bridge using Tweeter as a shield
Jan said to the Monkey Man "I'm not fooled by Tweeter's curl
I knew him long before he ever became a Jersey girl"

Now the town of Jersey City is quieting down again
I'm sitting in a gambling club called the Lion's Den
The TV set been blown up, every bit of it is gone
Ever since the nightly news show that the Monkey Man was on

I guess I'll to to Florida and get myself some sun
There ain't no more opportunity here, everything's been done
Sometimes I think of Tweeter, sometimes I think of Jan
Sometimes I don't think about nothing but the Monkey Man


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 7, 2005)

End Of The Line
Well it's alright, riding around in the breeze
Well it's alright, if you live the life you please
Well it's alright, doing the best you can
Well it's alright, as long as you lend a hand

You can sit around and wait for the phone to ring
Waiting for someone to tell you everything
Sit around and wonder what tomorrow will bring
Maybe a diamond ring

Well it's alright, even if they say you're wrong
Well it's alright, sometimes you gotta be strong
Well it's alright, As long as you got somewhere to lay
Well it's alright, everyday is just one day

Maybe somewhere down the road aways
You'll think of me, wonder where I am these days
Maybe somewhere down the road when somebody plays
Purple haze

Well it's alright, even when push comes to shove
Well it's alright, if you got someone to love
Well it's alright, everything'll work out fine
Well it's alright, we're going to the end of the line

Don't have to be ashamed of the car I drive
I'm just glad to be here, happy to be alive
And it don't matter if you're by my side
I'm satisfied

Well it's alright, even if you're old and grey
Well it's alright, you still got something to say
Well it's alright, remember to live and let live
Well it's alright, the best you can do is forgive

Well it's alright, riding around in the breeze
Well it's alright, if you live the life you please
Well it's alright, even if the sun don't shine
Well it's alright, we're going to the end of the line


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2005)

I Will Follow You Into the Dark
by Death Cab for Cutie

Love of mine some day you will die
But I'll be close behind
I'll follow you into the dark

No blinding light or tunnels to gates of white
Just our hands clasped so tight
Waiting for the hint of a spark
If heaven and hell decide
That they both are satisfied
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark

In Catholic school as vicious as Roman rule
I got my knuckles brusied by a lady in black
And I held my toungue as she told me
"Son fear is the heart of love"
So I never went back

If heaven and hell decide
That they both are satisfied
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark

You and me have seen everything to see
From Bangkok to Calgary
And the soles of your shoes are all worn down
The time for sleep is now
It's nothing to cry about
Cause we'll hold each other soon
The blackest of rooms

If heaven and hell decide
That they both are satisfied
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark
Then I'll follow you into the dark


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2005)

What Sarah Said
by Death Cab for Cutie (PS, their new album, "Plans", is amazing)

And it came to me then that every plan is a tiny prayer to father time
As I stared at my shoes in the ICU that reeked of piss and 409
And I rationed my breathes as I said to myself that I'd already taken too much today
As each descending peak of the LCD took you a little farther away from me

Amongst the vending machines and year-old magazines in a place where we only say goodbye
It stung like a violent wind that our memories depend on a faulty camera in our minds
But I knew that you were a truth I would rather lose than to have never lain beside at all
And I looked around at all the eyes on the ground as the TV entertained itself

'Cause there's no comfort in the waiting room
Just nervous pacers bracing for bad news
And then the nurse comes round and everyone will lift their heads
But I'm thinking of what Sarah said that "Love is watching someone die"

So who's going to watch you die?..


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

My Back Pages

Crimson flames tied through my ears
Rollin' high and mighty traps
Pounced with fire on flaming roads
Using ideas as my maps
"We'll meet on edges, soon," said I
Proud 'neath heated brow.
Ah, but I was so much older then, 
I'm younger than that now.

Half-wracked prejudice leaped forth
"Rip down all hate," I screamed
Lies that life is black and white
Spoke from my skull. I dreamed
Romantic facts of musketeers
Foundationed deep, somehow.
Ah, but I was so much older then,
I'm younger than that now.

Girls' faces formed the forward path
From phony jealousy
To memorizing politics
Of ancient history
Flung down by corpse evangelists
Unthought of, though, somehow.
Ah, but I was so much older then,
I'm younger than that now.

A self-ordained professor's tongue
Too serious to fool
Spouted out that liberty
Is just equality in school
"Equality," I spoke the word
As if a wedding vow.
Ah, but I was so much older then,
I'm younger than that now.

In a soldier's stance, I aimed my hand
At the mongrel dogs who teach
Fearing not that I'd become my enemy
In the instant that I preach
My pathway led by confusion boats
Mutiny from stern to bow.
Ah, but I was so much older then,
I'm younger than that now.

Yes, my guard stood hard when abstract threats
Too noble to neglect
Deceived me into thinking
I had something to protect
Good and bad, I define these terms
Quite clear, no doubt, somehow.
Ah, but I was so much older then,
I'm younger than that now.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

Visions of Johanna

Ain't it just like the night to play tricks when you're tryin' to be so quiet?
We sit here stranded, though we're all doin' our best to deny it
And Louise holds a handful of rain, temptin' you to defy it
Lights flicker from the opposite loft
In this room the heat pipes just cough
The country music station plays soft
But there's nothing, really nothing to turn off
Just Louise and her lover so entwined
And these visions of Johanna that conquer my mind

In the empty lot where the ladies play blindman's bluff with the key chain
And the all-night girls they whisper of escapades out on the "D" train
We can hear the night watchman click his flashlight
Ask himself if it's him or them that's really insane
Louise, she's all right, she's just near
She's delicate and seems like the mirror
But she just makes it all too concise and too clear
That Johanna's not here
The ghost of 'lectricity howls in the bones of her face
Where these visions of Johanna have now taken my place

Now, little boy lost, he takes himself so seriously
He brags of his misery, he likes to live dangerously
And when bringing her name up
He speaks of a farewell kiss to me
He's sure got a lotta gall to be so useless and all
Muttering small talk at the wall while I'm in the hall
How can I explain?
Oh, it's so hard to get on
And these visions of Johanna, they kept me up past the dawn

Inside the museums, Infinity goes up on trial
Voices echo this is what salvation must be like after a while
But Mona Lisa musta had the highway blues
You can tell by the way she smiles
See the primitive wallflower freeze
When the jelly-faced women all sneeze
Hear the one with the mustache say, "Jeeze
I can't find my knees"
Oh, jewels and binoculars hang from the head of the mule
But these visions of Johanna, they make it all seem so cruel

The peddler now speaks to the countess who's pretending to care for him
Sayin', "Name me someone that's not a parasite and I'll go out and say a prayer for him"
But like Louise always says
"Ya can't look at much, can ya man?"
As she, herself, prepares for him
And Madonna, she still has not showed
We see this empty cage now corrode
Where her cape of the stage once had flowed
The fiddler, he now steps to the road
He writes ev'rything's been returned which was owed
On the back of the fish truck that loads
While my conscience explodes
The harmonicas play the skeleton keys and the rain
And these visions of Johanna are now all that remain


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2005)

Lefty, you never give the artist! Come on man, some of this stuff is really good, I wanna know who wrote it!


----------



## Shattered (Oct 15, 2005)

Wish I was too dead to cry
My self-affliction fades
Stones to throw at my creator
Masochists to which I cater
You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

Wish I was too dead to care
If indeed I cared at all
Never had a voice to protest
So you fed me shit to digest
I wish I had a reason;
my flaws are open season
For this, I gave up trying
One good turn deserves my dying

You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

[Solo: Corey]

Wish I'd died instead of lived
A zombie hides my face
Shell forgotten
with its memories
Diaries left
with cryptic entries

And you don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on:
I'll never live down my deceit


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Lefty, you never give the artist! Come on man, some of this stuff is really good, I wanna know who wrote it!




my bad

in order of when they were posted:

Birds Sing by the Refreshments
Tweeter and the monkey man by the Traveling wilburys
End of the line by the traveling wilburys
My back pages by Bob Dylan
Visions of Johanna by Bob Dylan


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

Answering Machine by the Replacements

Answering Machine
______________________________________________________________

1, 2, 3, 4

Try to breathe some life into a letter
Losing hope, never gonna be together
My courage is at it's peak
You know what I mean
How do say you're O.K. to
An answering machine?
How do you say good night to
An answering machine?

Big time's got its losers
Small town's got its vices
A handful of friends
One needs a match, one needs some ice
Call-waiting phone in another time zone
How do you say I miss you to
An answering machine?
How do say good night to
An answering machine?

I get enough of that

Try to free a slave of ignorance
Try and teach a whore about romance

How do you say I miss you to
An answering machine?
How do you say good night to
An answering machine?
How do you say I'm lonely to
An answering machine?
The message is very plain
Oh, I hate your answering machine
I hate your answering machine
I hate your answering machine...

2-1-2
3-1-3
2-1-2
3-1-3
2-1-2
3-1-3


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks, man, I'll check those out.

I've been wanting to get into the Replacements lately, what would be a good album to start with?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

try "tim" or "let it be" to start off with. those are basically their albums where they went from a really rough garage band to an early alternative band. the song i posted "answering machine" is from "let it be" if you want to hear replacements tunes played by former replacements frontman paul westerberg and his new band check http://members.aol.com/paulspage/ or more directly http://members.aol.com/paulspage/sounds.htm

the songs 

waitress in the sky (from "tim")
can't hardly wait   (from "pleased to meet me")
i will dare         (from "let it be")
valentine           (from "pleased to meet me")
little mascara      (from "tim")

are all replacements songs


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2005)

Cool! I've actually heard "Can't Hardly Wait" before, it's a pretty good tune. I'll check these out.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 15, 2005)

No offense, Dan, but... I had to do it.. 

:firing:


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

Pieces Of The Night
Written by Doug Hopkins
Performed by Gin Blossoms


Is it any wonder that the stars just don't rush by
When you're only doin' 60 through this oh-so-vacant night
But it's lacking something big this time
What the hell did you expect to find
Aphrodite on a barstool by your side

Twelfth night we go
After something everyone should know
Somewhere in the distance out of sight...
Then I saw: gin mill rainfall
What do you remember if at all
Only pieces of the night...

And is it any wonder in the middle of the crowd
If you let your feet get trampled on
When the music is that loud
But you wanted to be where you are
But it looked much better from afar
A hillside in shadow 
Between the people and the stars

Twelfth night we go
After something everyone should know
Somewhere in the distance out of sight...
Then I saw: gin mill rainfall
What do you remember if at all
Only pieces of the night...

It seems so distant
But still only half the night away
Where notions between your questions come too
Is it any wonder where
The pieces of the night have been...


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2005)

:2guns:


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 17, 2005)

Acrobat by U2

Acrobat 

Don't believe what you hear, don't believe what you see
If you just close your eyes you can feel the enemy.
When I first met you girl, you had fire in your soul.
What happened t'your face of melting snow
Now it looks like this!
And you can swallow or you can spit
You can throw it up, or choke on it
And you can dream, so dream out loud
You know that your time is coming round
So don't let the bastards grind you down.

No, nothing makes sense, nothing seems to fit.
I know you'd hit out if you only knew who to hit.
And I'd join the movement 
If there was one I could believe in
Yeah, I'd break bread and wine 
If there was a church I could receive in.
'Cause I need it now.
To take the cup
To fill it up, to drink it slow.
I can't let you go.

And I must be an acrobat
To talk like this and act like that.
And you can dream, so dream out loud
And don't let the bastards grind you down.

What are we going to do now it's all been said?
No new ideas in the house, and every book's been read.

And I must be an acrobat
To talk like this and act like that.
And you can dream, so dream out loud
And you can find your own way out.
And you can build, and I can will
And you can call, I can't wait until
You can stash and you can seize
In dreams begin responsibilities
And I can love, and I can love
And I know that the tide is turning 'round


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 17, 2005)

Two Thousand Years by Billy Joel



Two Thousand Years


In the beginning
There was the cold and the night
Prophets and angels gave us the fire and the light
Man was triumphant
Armed with the faith and the will
That even the darkest ages couldn't kill 

Too many kingdoms
Too many flags on the field
So many battles, so many wounds to be healed
Time is relentless
Only true love perseveres
It's been a long time and now I'm with you
After two thousand years 

This is our moment
Here at the crossroads of time
We hope our children carry our dreams down the line
They are the vintage
What kind of life will they live?
Is this a curse or a blessing that we give? 

Sometimes I wonder
Why are we so blind to fate?
Without compassion, there can be no end to hate
No end to sorrow
Caused by the same endless fears
Why can't we learn from all we've been through
After two thousand years? 

There will be miracles
After the last war is won
Science and poetry rule in the new world to come
Prophets and angels
Gave us the power to see
What an amazing future there will be
And in the evening
After the fire and the light
One thing is certain: nothing can hold back the night
Time is relentless
And as the past disappears
We're on the verge of all things new
We are two thousand years


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Oct 19, 2005)

DJ Krush - Vision of Art (feat. Company Flow)

You've got a very soft vision of art
You've got a deficit disorder of heart
Thes are the wings of an endangered drum pattern
This is the flight of the hapless, you've got it all backwards

When KRUSH drops a fuckin city buster, I call it the crowd rapist
Ace of base shitty compounded to drown faces
Out of the ground basics found in lost spaces
Ashamed of its own bassline traces (that's pure hatred)
Perhaps the internet feeds your village fright (right?)
I got the double ox wingspan dragon archetype tonight
The part that reflects light, the razorblade kite
Fuck it..the rugged word, my immortal beloved
Got you suckin off muppets for bisquick and contracts and shit
Printed on the back of triscuits and served rectally
What a difference indifference can make
My bad chemistry chalks lines like little deranged johnny the terrain bum
Borderline fuck ya soundbombing
I'm heated like broke days with nothing but noodle ramon and water
Water tainted, complaint filed, time to transfer
Take me out? transfer denied, answer supplied as:
Stab em through the nipples with their own bitchy ass rimshots
I'm audio two basic combust with strange lust
With modus opperandum in box than funcrush you box with soft touch
So much slower than the whole scenery seems
Moving through the plastiasine brackets backwards
Afterburn full thrust monks react trackless
Come to confront funk slugs with salt tactics
Turn the farrah faucet on and burn em in their matress
Then ashes float to heaven quicker than souls of children
Murdered by a strange man in the basement of their building
Time to build time to be brazen with cane rasing
The same faded disdain with a grain of insane patience
Patent that, fire in the sky, cataract eyes
This is nervous unnerving wordshit reported
Fortnights of journey through
Warning you secret pathfinder's the cast of bad sitcom
The laugh track's added to the last cat shit on
The audience claps like dillenger gun masonic rounds
Falling down, trample the trespass sound
Ample distress, amp'll get loud as turrets
From banshee with a megaphone, me-me-me-megaclones
Hold the frequency, hold it unevenly, unsheath the jihad blade
And become animalistic. Authority walks the plank, thats implicit
The shambles of the gifted, dismantled and imprisoned
This is just a cf thought car derailed and resold as old feelings
to those with false motion
All potion, pour to parched hearts open
Casted out, sold out in the open
DJ fuckin Len'll leave the boom box dead
DJ Fuckin KRUSH'll make your children throw furniture
Learning disabilities spring from the scene
Like a recessive biter gene, ignited like a flare for all teams
Tall beams broken, bring down the foundation
Found in a pool of cess where the worms unnerve stations
FM is just a feminine breaks on rotation
Company Flow hold the mic naked
Famous (aside from murder touch)
Fuck with the once known divine style
Dummy droid noise for bad cats and bastards
I enter like Aslan (?); demented and god-like
Odd mic clutched and chucked at glass structure
Sided to the funk with a working class rupture
Eat at that, body of martyrs and pump action
Attempted to funk dubs through blood and gut fashion
Technospawn the last long-cock rhymer
Get with it, spaceghost the force soul weapon
Get with it, get got or got missing.

You've got a very soft vision of art
You've got a deficit disorder of heart
Thes are the wings of an endangered drum pattern
This is the flight of the hapless, you've got it all backwards


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Oct 20, 2005)

That Cuban girl
That brought me low
She had that skin so fine and red lips 
Roselike now
Her mouth was wide
And sweet as well
And now relentless hours of
Dreaming up her smell, and

I feel
as if I'm looking at the world from the bottom of a well

Lonely
And the only way to beat it is to bat it down,
beat it.

Oh all the days
That I have run
I sought to lose that cloud that's blacking out the sun
My train will come
Some one day soon
And when it comes I'll ride it bound from night to noon.

Aimless days,
Uncool ways
Of decathecting
Painless phase,
Blacked out thoughts
You be rejecting.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 20, 2005)

A Change Of Seasons   
Music by Dream Theater
Lyirics by Mike Portnoy 

I. The Crimson Sunrise (Instrumental) 

II. Innocence 

I remember a time
My frail, virgin mind.
watched the crimson sunrise
Imagined what it might find
Life was filled with wonder
I felt the warm wind blow
I must explore the boundaries
Transcend the depth of winter's snow
Innocence caressing me
I never felt so young before
There was so much life in me
Still i longed to search for more
But those days are gone now
Blown away forever
into the cool autumn breeze
The snow has now fallen
and my sun's not so bright
I struggle to hold on
with the last of my mind
In my den of inequity
viciousness and subtlety
struggle to ease the pain
struggle to find the sane
Ignorance surrounding me
I've never been so filled with fear
All my life's been drained from me
The end is drawing near...


III. Carpe Diem 

I'll always remember
The chill of November
The news of the fall
The sounds in the hall
The clock on the wall "Seize the Day"
I heard him say
Life will not always be this way
Look around,
Hear the sounds
Cherish your life while you're steel around
We can learn from the past
But those days are gone
We can hope for the future
But there might to be one
The words stuck in my mind
alive from what i've learned
I have to seize the day
To home I returned
preparing for her flight
I held with all my might
Fearing my deepest fright
She walked into the night
She turned for one last look
She looked me in the eye
I said, " I love you... Good-bye"



IV. The darkest of winters(instrumental) 

V. Another World  

So far or so it seems
All is lost with nothing fulfilled
Off the pages and the T.V. screen
Another world where nothing's true
Tripping through the life fantastic
Lose a step and never get up
Left alone with a cold blank stare
I feel like giving up
I was blinded by a paradise
Utopia high in the sky
A dream that only drowned me
Deep in sorrow, wondering why
Oh come let us adore him
Abuse and then ignore him
No matter what, don't let him be
Let's feed upon his misery
Then string him up for all the world to see
I'm sick of all you hypocrites
holding me at baby
And i don't need your simpathy
to get me through the day
Seasons change and so can I
Hold on boy, No time to cry
Untie these strings, I'm climbing down
I won't let them push me away
Oh come let us adore him
Abuse and then ignore him
No matter what, don't let him be
Let's feed upon his misery
Now it's time for them to deal with me 

VI. The Inevitable Summer (Instrumental) 

VII. The Crimson Sunset
I'm much wiser now
A lifetime of memories
run through my head
They taught me how
for better or worse, alive or dead
I realize there's no turning back
Life goes on the offbeaten track
I sit down with my son
Set to see the Crimson Sunset
Many years have come and gone
I've lived my life, but now must move on
He's my only one
Now that my time has come
Now that my life is done
We look into the sun
"Seize the day and don't you cry,
Now it's time to say good-bye
Even though I'll be gone,
I will live on"


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Oct 27, 2005)

I know a lotta people, but not many that I trust
and outta those I trust, not many I would touch
they say I talk in circles but I write it line by line 
and if I don't really know you i'mma lie and say I'm fine
I spit rhymes, hoping that someone who thinks like me
relates to the emotions interlocked within the pscyche
I spit rhymes, to catch chicks and catch hope 
and catch the ear of that kid that say's "damn, that shit is dope"
not to mention, I love the attention
went from hiding in the boxcars to driving the engine
And I sit in the same chair under the same light
around the same time of night when I write, probably will for life
Twenty-five, and I ain't getting any younger
living to survive, can you spare a penny brother?
now in the name of all world-wide rhyme sayers
I'mma drive past king park and spray the soccer players

how many licks does it take to get to the center of your universe? (repeat 4x)

Finally finalized the line by lines
of trying to climb in between ya mind's thighs
Self esteem, watch it grow like mold
watch the loads it holds, as the soul unfolds
tracked my fate, as I wade through a pack a day
have to wait, call me back next saturday
Pass the stake, I'm about to stick this vampire
touch the heart, and lay the carcass on the campfire
Burn baby burn, and take ya sins with ya
if the shoe don't fit ya, remove it, to lose the business
Get the car started, warm it up for the journey
wake up abuse, and shake off the blues
And makes stops to fill the tank, stops to urinate
stops to meditate and let the thoughts resonate
stops to celebrate, stops just for heavens sake
stops in an attempt to take the bent shit and get it straight
the asthma regulates the breath control
so thanks for buying the tapes and eat ya vegitables
ayo, i write it for me and if you like it, it's love
and if you don't then its life cuz life don't like slug

how many licks does it take to get to the center of your universe? (repeat 4x)

its the super-unleaded imbedded within my headtrips
kept it in check but the skeptics and the essence
when it festers, infection fills with fluid
apply the pressure it bursts, to satisfy the thirst
twenty-twenty sight so i got no excuse
my soul has broken loose from over use
tell me who can hold the noose while i make certain it fits me
judgement, first impression, naturally shifty
Each one tried to teach one when it begun
struggling for freedom, tryin to build a kingdom
Now ya sipping Seagrams, trying to fix a threesome
between you, ya girl and the freak with the Nissan
Wheels keep spinning, accelerator stick
so sugar up the coffee and cellephane ya dick
and lace the spliff but make sure that dosage is right
cuz lifes a bitch and I'mma hold it tight

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your universe? (repeat 8x)


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Oct 28, 2005)

I tried it
I couldn't fight it
Now I just wanna get back to me
ohh baby
hoo hoo
Back into the man I used to be

Things that I said I wouldn't do, I did 'em
Secrets below the surface of truth, I hid 'em
This mankind is past, but can he erase
The tears of a million years is human race
Of animals, that talk and walk upright
Then slave all day and fall in a trance at night
Flowing the planet, trying to find missing links
Like the men we used to be and are we suppose to think?
Mysteries, maybe not
It's getting hot, we better configure the plot, but
I hold a pen with the grip so tight
That'a squeeze the ink out'ta the page, and write a song for the people
Came up from the underground, now I write above on a hovercraft sound
This microphone, like an an amphetamine
Keeping me clean, speaking in dreams
So nature can intervene, just for a scene

I tried it
I couldn't fight it
Now I just wanna get back to me
ohh baby
hoo hoo
Back into the man I used to be

I walk a long path alone, my feet hurt
Lost some friends along the way, I did dirt
I went to church, I tried everything
From leaving my body, to watching the birds sing
For hours, so I could feel heavenly powers
Had been across the universe and inside of flowers
But what is it worth, i'm still just a man on the earth
Rappers are acting like man tan
Can I be candid, I can't stand it
Rap bandit, got heaven acting frantic
I wanna swing my sword, decapitate
But what is a man if he acts like an ape
So I sit back, planning my great escape
Load up my EPS and peruse my record crate
The man I used to be, I can only see by looking beyond me
So what is reality, I don't know

I tried it, I couldn't fight it
Now I just wanna get back to me
ohh baby, hoo hoo
Back into the man I used to be


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 30, 2005)

Long Last Lonely Mile by The Pistoleros

Well I don't feel much like tryin' to be a man
To keep from cryin'
Because it's a sure bet I'll be lonesome for a while
And I might have to do some drinkin'
Hey I think I might just get stinkin'
Cause it's a cold walk down that long last lonely mile

Well I came home drunk from work early yesterday
I was tired and I'd been fired and I felt half dead
I got a one hell of greetin'
You found a brand new way of cheatin'
It was a woman, not a man with you in bed

And I don't feel much like tryin' to be a man
To keep from cryin'
Because it's a sure bet I'll be lonesome for a while
And I might have to do some drinkin'
Yeah I think I might just get stinkin'
Cause it's a cold walk down that long last lonely mile

Better men have sought the bible
But I was needin' a quick revival
I've been cheated on before, but not like that
I'm gonna catch that train and I'll tell the porter
"Aim that son-a-bitch for the border"
I make my home where I lay my bottle and I lay my hat

And I don't feel much like tryin' to be a man
To keep from cryin'
Because it's a sure bet I'll be lonesome for a while
And I might have to do some drinkin'
Yeah I think I might just get stinkin'
Cause it's a cold walk down that long last lonely mile

And I don't feel much like tryin' to be a man
To keep from cryin'
Because it's a sure bet I'll be lonesome for a while
And I might have to do some drinkin'
Yeah I think I might just get stinkin'
Cause it's a cold walk down that long last lonely mile


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 30, 2005)

My Guardian Angel by The Pistoleros

And as I hurdle through the cold Nebraskan night
I hear your voice and know that I might be alright
And though I once was rich
I know what it is to be hungry
And though I've nearly drowned
I know what it is to be thirsty

Angel de mi guarda
De me dulce compania
No me desampares
Ni de noche, ne di dia

And as the dawn comes 
And a brand new day begins
And day seems darker than the night have ever been
And though I once was rich
I know what it is to be hungry
And though I nearly drowned
I know what it is to be thirsty
Angel de mi guarda....


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 30, 2005)

Southbound Train by The Pistoleros

As autumn turns to winter
And how the blue moves across the sky
Every bar and cafe on this street
All seem haunted now to me
Just like every jukebox and every dance floor
And I bet you couldn't find
A single hotel doorway
That I haven't slept behind

And though I can't rewrite the past
Or change the things I've done
I might just catch the last train at the crossing
If I run

So pick me up, and take me down
Southbound train, southbound train
A hundred miles from here to Tuscon
Might be far enough away
Might be far enough away

And it's happened once to often now
I never can recall her name
Finding myself plastered on a barstool
Between two of my old flames
I pretend that I don't remember
And they pretend that they don't care
And we stare straight ahead in silence
And wish that they weren't there

And though I can't rewrite the past
Or change the things I've done
I might just catch the last train at the crossing
If I run

So pick me up, and take me down
Southbound train, southbound train
A hundred miles from here to Tuscon
Might be far enough away
Might be far enough away
I've seen about as many familar faces
As I can stand to see today
So pick me up, and take me down
Southbound train, southbound train

And when I get to Tuscon
And find a place to stay
I'll drop a line so you can tell me
Just how glad you are that I'm away

And though I can't rewrite the past
Or change the things I've done
I might just catch the last train at the crossing
If I run

So pick me up, and take me down
Southbound train, southbound train
A hundred miles from here to Tuscon
Might be far enough away
I've seen about as many familar faces
As I can stand to see today
So pick me up, and take me down
Southbound train, southbound train
Southbound train, southbound train


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 3, 2005)

You're Missing by Bruce Springsteen

Shirts in the closet, shoes in the hall
Mama's in the kitchen, baby and all
Everything is everything
Everything is everything
But you're missing

Coffee cups on the counter, jackets on the chair
Papers on the doorstep, you're not there
Everything is everything
Everything is everything
But you're missing

Pictures on the nightstand, TV's on in the den
Your house is waiting, your house is waiting
For you to walk in, for you to walk in
But you're missing, you're missing
You're missing when I shut out the lights
You're missing when I close my eyes
You're missing when I see the sun rise
You're missing

Children are asking if it's alright
Will you be in our arms tonight?

Morning is morning, the evening falls I have
Too much room in my bed, too many phone calls
How's everything, everything?
Everything, everything
You're missing, you're missing

God's drifting in heaven, devil's in the mailbox
I got dust on my shoes, nothing but teardrops


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 3, 2005)

My City of Ruins by Bruce Springsteen


There is a blood red circle
On the cold dark ground
And the rain is falling down
The church door's thrown open
I can hear the organ's song
But the congregation's gone
My city of ruins
My city of ruins

Now the sweet bells of mercy
Drift through the evening trees
Young men on the corner
Like scattered leaves,
The boarded up windows,
The empty streets
While my brother's down on his knees
My city of ruins
My city of ruins

Come on, rise up! Come on, rise up!
Come on, rise up! Come on, rise up!
Come on, rise up! Come on, rise up!

Now's there's tears on the pillow
Darlin' where we slept
And you took my heart when you left
Without your sweet kiss
My soul is lost, my friend
Tell me how do I begin again?
My city's in ruins
My city's in ruins

Now with these hands,
With these hands,
With these hands,
I pray Lord
With these hands, 
With these hands,
I pray for the strength, Lord
With these hands,
With these hands,
I pray for the faith, Lord
We pray for your love, Lord
We pray for the lost, Lord
We pray for this world, Lord
We pray for the strength, Lord
We pray for the strength, Lord

Come on
Come on
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up


----------



## Dan (Nov 3, 2005)

> My City of Ruins by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Dan (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay, my next 2 are kinda political, but, hey, I like em.

It's a Hit - Rilo Kiley

Any chimp can play human for a day.
Use his opposable thumbs to iron his uniform
and run for office on election day
fancy himself a real decision maker
and deploy more troops than salt in a shaker.

But it's a jungle when war is made,
and you'll panic and throw your own shit at the enemy.
The camera pulls back to reveal your true identity.
Look, it's a sheep in wolf's clothing.
A smoking gun holding ape.

Any asshole can open up a museum.
Put all of the things he loves on display
so everyone could see them.
The house, a car, a thoughtful wife
ordinary moments in his ordinary life.

But if she breaks a smile, she'll give you away
'cause no one wants to pay to see your happiness.
No one wants to pay to see your day to day
and I'm not buying it either
but I'll try selling it anyway.

Any idiot can play Greek for a day
and join a sorority or write a tragedy
and articulating all that pain
and maybe you'll get paid.

But it's a sin when success complains,
and your writers block-it don't mean shit.
Just throw it against the wall and see what sticks.
Gotta write a hit
I think this is it.
It's a hit.

And if it's not,
then it's a holiday for hanging
yeah it's a holiday for hanging
yeah it's a holiday for hanging
yeah shoo-bop-shoo-bop my baby

Any fool can play executioner for a day,
and say with fingers pointed in both directions
'he went thataway',
It's only a switch or syringe,
aww, exempt from eternal sins.
But you still wear a cross,
and you think you're gonna get in.

Ah, but the pardons never come from up-stairs.
They're always a moment too late,
but it's entertainment
keep the crowd on their toes,
it's justice, we're safe.
It's not a hit, it's a holiday
shoo-bop-shoo-bop my baby

It's a holiday for hanging, yeah
It's a holiday for hanging, yeah
It's a holiday for hanging, yeah
It's a holiday for hanging, yeah

I'm a holiday for hanging,
I'm a holiday for hanging,
I'm a holiday yeah
I'm a holiday for hanging,


It's a holiday for hanging, yeah


----------



## Dan (Nov 3, 2005)

Let's Not Shit Ourselves (to Love And Be Loved) - Bright Eyes

The animals laugh from the dark of the wilderness
A baby cried hard in an apartment complex,
As I pass in a car buried under the influence
The city is driving me out of my mind.
I have seen a child is caught in the sad trap of gravity.
He falls from the lowest branch of the apple tree 
And lands in the grass and weeps for his dignity.
Next time he will not aim so high. 
Yeah, next time, neither will I.

A mother takes loans out, sends her kids off to colleges.
Her family is reduced to names on a shopping list.
Meanwhile, a coroner kneels beneath a great, wooden crucifix.
He know that there are worse things than being alone.
I have learned to retreat at the first sign of danger.
I mean, why wait around, if it's just to surrender? 
Ambition, I have found, can only lead to failure.
I do not read the reviews. 
No, I am not singing for you.

I stood dropping a coin into the pit of a well. 
And I would throw my whole billfold if I 
Thought it would help. 
With all these wishes I make,
I should by something real
At least a telephone to call home.
While my teachers, they built the retaining wall of memory
All those multiple choices I answered so quickly.
And I got my grades back and forgot just as easily
But as least I got an A.
So I don't have them to blame. 

I should stop pointing fingers;
reserve my judgment 
Of all those public action figures
The cowboy president.
So loud behind the bullhorn 
So proud they can't admit when they have made a mistake.
While poison ink spews from a speechwriter's pen
He knows that he doesn't have to say it,
so it don't bother him. 
"Honesty" "Accuracy" are really just "Popular Opinion."
And the approval rating is high
So someone is going to die. 

ABC, NBC, CBS: Bullshit.
They give us fact or fiction? I guess an even split. 
And each new act of war is tonight's entertainment.
We are still the pawns in their game. 
As they take an eye for an eye until no one can see,
we must stumble blindly forward, repeating history. 
Well, I guess that we all fit into your slogan on the fast food marquee: 
Red blooded, White skinned oh and the Blues.
I got the Blues! I got the Blues! That's me! That's me!

Well, I awoke in relief. 
My sheets and tubes were all tangled 
Weak from whiskey and pills,
In a Chicago hospital. 
My father was there, in a chair, by the window, 
Staring so far away.
I tried talking, just whispered, "...so sorry...so selfish..." 
He stopped me and said, "Child I love you regardless 
And there is nothing you could do that would ever change this.
I'm not angry. It happens. 
You just can't do it again."

So now I try to keep up, I have been exchanging my currency.
While a million objects pass through my periphery. 
So now I am rubbing my eyes because they are starting to bother me. 
I have been staring too long at the screen.
But where was it when I first heard the sound of brutality? 
It came to my ears in the goddamn loveliest melody. 
How grateful I was them to be part of the mystery,
to love and be loved. Let's just hope that is enough.


----------



## Said1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Butthole Surfers - A Friend in Need

 A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend with weed is better,
A friend with breasts and all the rest,
A friend who's dressed in leather,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who'll tease is better ,
Our thoughts compressed,
Which makes us blessed,
And makes for stormy weather,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
My Japanese is better,
And when she's pressed she will undress,
And then she's boxing clever,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who bleeds is better,
My friend confessed she passed the test,
And we will never sever,

Day's dawning, skins crawling 
Pure morning, 

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who'll tease is better,
Our thoughts compressed,
Which makes us blessed,
And makes for stormy weather,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who bleeds is better,
My friend confessed she passed the test,
And we will never sever,

Day's dawning, skins crawling 
Pure morning,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
My Japanese is better,
And when she's pressed she will undress,
And then she's boxing clever,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend with weed is better,
A friend with breast and all the rest,
A friend who's dressed in leather.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 3, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Butthole Surfers - A Friend in Need
> 
> A friend in needs a friend indeed,
> A friend with weed is better,
> ...



Man does that bring back memories...


----------



## Said1 (Nov 3, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Man does that bring back memories...




No shit. Good times.


----------



## deaddude (Nov 3, 2005)

When I find myself in times of trouble, mother Mary comes to me, 
speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 
And in my hour of darkness she is standing right in front of me, 
speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be. 
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be. 

And when the broken hearted people living in the world agree, 
there will be an answer, let it be. 
For though they may be parted there is still a chance that they will see, 
there will be an answer. let it be. 

Let it be, let it be, ..... 

And when the night is cloudy, there is still a light, that shines on me, 
shine until tomorrow, let it be. 
I wake up to the sound of music, mother Mary comes to me, 
speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

Let it be, let it be, ..... 

The Beatles


----------



## Abbey Normal (Nov 3, 2005)

Golden Lady - Stevie Wonder

Looking in your eyes 
Kind of heaven eyes 
Closing both my eyes 
Waiting for surprise 
To see the heaven in your eyes is not so far 
Cause I'm not afraid to try and go it 
To know the love and the beauty never known before 
I'll leave it up to you to show it 

And golden lady, golden lady 
I'd like to go there 
Golden lady, golden lady 
I'd like to go there 
Take me right away 

Looking at your hands 
Hands can understand 
Waiting for the chance 
Just to hold your hand 

A touch of rain and sunshine made the flower grow 
Into a lovely smile that's blooming 
And it's so clear to me that you're a dream come true 
There's no way that I'll be losing 

And golden lady, golden lady 
I'd like to go there 
Golden lady, golden lady 
I'd like to go there 
Take me right away 

A touch of rain and sunshine made the flower grow 
Into a lovely smile that's blooming 
And it's so clear to me that your my dream come true 
There is no way that I'll be losing 

Golden lady, golden lady 
I'd like to go there 
Golden lady, golden lady 
I'd like to go there


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

Black by Pearl Jam

sheets of empty canvas, untouched sheets of clay 
were laid spread out before me as her body once did 
all five horizons revolved around her soul 
as the earth to the sun 
now the air i tasted and breathed has taken a turn 
and all i taught her was everything 
i know she gave me all that she wore 
and now my bitter hands shake beneath the clouds 
of what was everything? 
all the pictures had all been washed in black, tattooed everything... 
i take a walk outside, i'm surrounded by some kids at play 
i can feel their laughter, so why do i sear
and twisted thoughts that spin round my head 
i'm spinning, oh, i'm spinning 
how quick the sun can, drop away 
and now my bitter hands cradle broken glass 
of what was everything? 
all the pictures had all been washed in black, tattooed everything... 
all the love gone bad, turned my world to black 
tattooed all i see, all that i am, all i'll ever be... 
i know someday you'll have a beautiful life, i know you'll be a star
in somebody else's sky, but why 
why, why can't it be, why can't it be mine?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

Sometimes you can't make it on your own by U2


Tough, you think youve got the stuff
Youre telling me and anyone
Youre hard enough

You dont have to put up a fight
You dont have to always be right
Let me take some of the punches
For you tonight

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You dont have to go it alone

And its you when I look in the mirror
And its you when I dont pick up the phone
Sometimes you cant make it on your own

We fight all the time
You and I thats alright
Were the same soul

I dont need I dont need to hear you say
That if we werent so alike
Youd like me a whole lot more

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You dont have to go it alone

And its you when I look in the mirror
And its you when I dont pick up the phone
Sometimes you cant make it on your own

I know that we dont talk
Im sick of it all 
Can - you - hear - me  when  I -
Sing, youre the reason I sing
Youre the reason why the opera is in me

Where are we now?
Ive got to let you know
A house still doesnt make a home
Dont leave me here alone...

And its you when I look in the mirror
And its you that makes it hard to let go 
Sometimes you cant make it on your own
Sometimes you cant make it 
The best you can do is to fake it
Sometimes you cant make it on your own


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

Stand By Me Ben E King


When the night has come, and the land is dark
and the moon is the only light we'll see
though I won't be afraid tough I won't be afraid
just as long as you stand, stand by me

So darlin' darlin' stand by me, oh stand by me
stand by me, stand by me, stand by me.

And the sky that we look upon should crumble and fall
and the mountains should tumble to the sea.
I won't cry I won't cry, oh I won't shead a tear
just as long as you stand stand by me.

So darlin' darlin' stand by me, oh stand by me
stand by me, stand by me, stand by me.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

life by the drop by SRV

Hello there, my old friend,
not so long ago it was 'till the end
We played outside in the pouring rain,
on our way up the road we started over again

You're livin' a dream, wo you on top
My mind is achin', Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens, livin' life by the drop

Up and down that road in our worn out shoes,
talkin' 'bout good things and signin' the blues
You went your way, I stayed behind
We both knew it was just a matter of time

You're livin' a dream, wo you on top
My mind is achin', Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens, livin' life by the drop

No wasted time, we're alive today
Churnin' up the past, there's no easier way
Time's been between us, a means to an end
God it's good to be here walkin' together my friend

You're livin' a dream, wo you on top
My mind is achin', Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens, livin' life by the drop
That's how it happens, livin' life by the drop
That's how it happens, livin' life by the drop


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

In My Life by the Beatles

There are places I remember
All my life, though some have changed,
Some forever, not for better,
Some have gone and some remain.
All these places had their moments,
With lovers and friends I still can recall,
Some are dead and some are living,
In my life Ive loved them all.
But of all these friends and lovers,
There is no one compared with you,
And these memries lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new.
Though I know Ill never lose affection
For people and things that went before,
I know Ill often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more.
Though I know Ill never lose affection
For people and things that went before,
I know Ill often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more.
In my life I love you more.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

God only knows by the beach Boys

I may not always love you
But long as there are stars above you
You never need to doubt it
Ill make you so sure about it

God only knows what Id be without you

If you should ever leave me
Though life would still go on believe me
The world could show nothing to me
So what good would living do me

God only knows what Id be without you

God only knows what Id be without you

If you should ever leave me
Well life would still go on believe me
The world could show nothing to me
So what good would living do me

God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows what Id be without you
God only knows
God only knows what Id be without you


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

My old school by Steely Dan


I remember the thirty-five sweet goodbyes
When you put me on the Wolverine
Up to Annandale
It was still September
When your daddy was quite surprised
To find you with the working girls
In the county jail
I was smoking with the boys upstairs
When I heard about the whole affair
I said oh no
William and Mary won't do
CHORUS:
Well I did not think the girl
Could be so cruel
And I'm never going back
To my old school

Oleanders growing outside her door
Soon they're gonna be in bloom
Up in Annandale
I can't stand her
Doing what she did before
Living like a gypsy queen
In a fairy tale
Well I hear the whistle but I can't go
I'm gonna take her down to Mexico
She said oh no
Guadalajara won't do

CHORUS

California tumbles into the sea
That'll be the day I go
Back to Annandale
Tried to warn you
About Chino and Daddy Gee
But I can't seem to get to you
Through the U.S. Mail
Well I hear the whistle but I can't go
I'm gonna take her down to Mexico
She said oh no
Guadalajara won't do

chorus


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

There She Goes Again by Marshall Crenshaw


  From my window nearly everyday
I see that girl go down the highway 
And I think she's trying to catch my eye 
Standing alone I see her drive on by 
There she goes again with another guy 

She was my girl not too long ago 
How I lost her I'm not sure I know 
But it makes no difference how I try 
I get that feeling when she drives on by 
There she goes again with another guy 

It's a sad situation 
But I know just what I ought to do 
I'm gonna find someone better 
Go have fun little girl I can live without you 

I'll be stronger when she's off my mind 
I hope she finds what she's been tryin' to find 
And as life goes on and time goes by 
Will her heart ever be satisfied 
There she goes again with another guy


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

Calling Out For Love (At Crying Time) by Marshall Crenshaw 


  She was kicking down the fence trying to hide the evidence 
that would give her game away 
but everything was as clear as day 
I knew she had no more to give, she hated everything she did 
and I could feel her restless mind 
calling out for love at crying time 

All those days that seemed like years 
the silence roaring in our ears 
then at night a ticking sound 
the timebomb of the life we'd found 
I watched her leave, my heart in flames 
fanned by all her other lovers' names 
and I could feel my restless mind 
calling out for love at crying time 

Whisky, wine and cheap perfume; all those crowded bars 
and hotel rooms 
Exotic rhythms to embrace 
but everywhere is a lonely place 
so down and down and down I go 
but where I'm going, well I sure don't know 
But I can feel my restless mind 
calling out for love at crying time


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

Growin up by Bruce Springsteen

I stood stone-like at midnight suspended in my masquerade
I combed my hair till it was just right and commanded the night brigade
I was open to pain and crossed by the rain and I walked on a crooked crutch
I strolled all alone through a fallout zone and came out with my soul untouched
I hid in the clouded wrath of the crowd but when they said "Sit down" I stood up.
Ooh-ooh growin' up

The flag of piracy flew from my mast, my sails were set wing to wing
I had a jukebox graduate for first mate, she couldn't sail but she sure could sing,
I pushed B-52 and bombed 'em with the blues with my gear set stubborn on standing
I broke all the rules, strafed my old high school, never once gave thought to landing,
I hid in the clouded wrath of the crowd but when they said "Come down" I threw up
Ooh-ooh growin' up

I took month-long vacations in the stratosphere and you know it's really hard to hold your breath.
I swear I lost everything I ever loved or feared, I was the cosmic kid in full costume dress
Well, my feet they finally took root in the earth but I got me a nice little place in the stars
And I swear I found the key to the universe in the engine of an old parked car
I hid in the mother breast of the crowd but when they said "Pull down" I pulled up
Ooh-ooh growin' up. Ooh-ooh growin' up


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

Highwayman by the Highwaymen

I was a highwayman. Along the coach roads I did ride
With sword and pistol by my side
Many a young maid lost her baubles to my trade
Many a soldier shed his lifeblood on my blade
The bastards hung me in the spring of twenty-five
But I am still alive.

I was a sailor. I was born upon the tide
And with the sea I did abide.
I sailed a schooner round the Horn to Mexico
I went aloft and furled the mainsail in a blow
And when the yards broke off they said that I got killed
But I am living still.

I was a dam builder across the river deep and wide
Where steel and water did collide
A place called Boulder on the wild Colorado
I slipped and fell into the wet concrete below
They buried me in that great tomb that knows no sound
But I am still around..I'll always be around..and around and around and 
around and around

I fly a starship across the Universe divide
And when I reach the other side
I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can
Perhaps I may become a highwayman again
Or I may simply be a single drop of rain
But I will remain
And I'll be back again, and again and again and again and again


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 5, 2005)

On the road again by willie nelson

On the road again, just can't get wait to get on the road again.
I find love is makin' music with my friends.
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again, going places that I've never been.
Seein' things that I may never see again.
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again, like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends, insisting that the world keep turnin' our way, and our way.

On the road again, just can't get wait to get on the road again.
I find love is makin' music with my friends.
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again, like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends, insisting that the world keep turnin' our way, and our way.

On the road again, just can't get wait to get on the road again.
I find love is makin' music with my friends.
And I can't wait to get on the road again. And I can't wait to get on the road again.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 11, 2005)

I Want You by bob dylan

The guilty undertaker sighs,
The lonesome organ grinder cries,
The silver saxophones say I should refuse you.
The cracked bells and washed-out horns
Blow into my face with scorn,
But it's not that way,
I wasn't born to lose you.
I want you, I want you,
I want you so bad, 
Honey, I want you.

The drunken politician leaps
Upon the street where mothers weep
And the saviors who are fast asleep,
They wait for you.
And I wait for them to interrupt
Me drinkin' from my broken cup
And ask me to 
Open up the gate for you.
I want you, I want you,
I want you so bad,
Honey, I want you.

Now all my fathers, they've gone down
True love they've been without it.
But all their daughters put me down
'Cause I don't think about it.

Well, I return to the Queen of Spades
And talk with my chambermaid.
She knows that I'm not afraid
To look at her.
She is good to me
And there's nothing she doesn't see.
She knows where I'd like to be
But it doesn't matter. 
I want you, I want you,
I want you so bad,
Honey, I want you.

Now your dancing child with his Chinese suit,
He spoke to me, I took his flute.
No, I wasn't very cute to him,
Was I?
But I did it, though, because he lied
Because he took you for a ride
And because time was on his side
And because I . . . 
I want you, I want you,
I want you so bad,
Honey, I want you.
------------


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 11, 2005)

WHY DON'T WE GET DRUNK 
Jimmy Buffett

I really do appreciate the fact you're sittin' here
Your voice sounds so wonderful
But your face don't look too clear
So, Barmaid, bring a pitcher, another round of brew
Honey, why don't we get drunk and screw. 

(Chorus)
Why don't we get drunk and screw
I just bought a waterbed filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen, Honey, I don't think that's true
So, why don't we get drunk and screw.
(Instrumental)
(Repeat chorus)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 12, 2005)

Only Lie Worth Telling by Paul Westerberg

Call me when your arms are empty
That's the only way it can be
Call me when you're full of pretty lies
Call me when your eyes are empty
and open all night
You lied enough
Open wide enough
To drive a truck straight through

Only lie worth telling
is I'm in love with you
Only lie worth telling
is I'm in love with you

Call me when you think you're leaving
Hope you know you're not deceiving me
Again just like you think you should
Call me when your arms are empty
and open all night
You lied enough
Open wide enough
To drive a truck straight through

Only lie worth telling
is I'm in love with you
Only lie worth telling
is I'm in love with you
Only lie worth telling
is I'm in love with you

If you need someone
To tell anything you've done
Can lie to me
I'm the one content to be your friend
If you need someone
Tell anything you've done
Then lie to me
I'm the one, I still am pretend

Call me when your eyes are empty
And open all night
You lied enough
Open wide enough
To drive a truck straight like a knife

Only lie worth telling
is I'm in love with you
I'm the only lie worth telling
I'm in love with you
Only lie worth telling 
I'm the only lie worth telling
Only lie worth telling 
I'm the only lie worth telling


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Nov 14, 2005)

my new favorite lyrics...not that i believe what they say, its just a funny song, written and sung by a Jew.

Lyrics - In my country there is problem

Verse
In my country there is problem,
And that problem is transport.
It take very very long,
Because Kazakhstan is big.

Chorus 1
Throw transport down the well (repeat line)
So my country can be free (repeat line)
We must make travel easy (repeat line)
Then well have a big party (repeat line)

Verse 2
In my country there is problem
And that problem is the Jew
They take everybody money
And they never give it back

Chorus 2
Throw the jew down the well (repeat line)
So my country can be free (repeat line)
You must grab him by his horns (repeat line)
Then we have a big party (repeat line)

Verse 3
If you see the Jew coming
You must be carefull of his teeth
You must grab him by his money
And I tell you what to do

(Repeat Chorus 2 twice)

 :rotflmao:


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 16, 2005)

Roulette by Bruce Springsteen

We left the toys out in the yard
I took my wife and kids and left my home unguarded
We packed what we could into the car
No one here knows how it started
Suddenly everything was just so out of control
Now I want some answers, mister, I need to know
I hear all the talk but I don't know what you're sayin'
But I think I got a good idea of the game that you're playin'

Roulette, that's the name
Roulette, that's the game now
Roulette, I don't know what they're sayin'
Roulette, everybody's playin'

I grew up here on this street
Where nothin' moves, just a strange breeze
In a town full of worthless memories
There's a shadow in my backyard
I've got a house full of things that I can't touch
Well all those things won't do me much good now
I was a fireman out at Riker's, I did my job
Mister, I've been cheated, I feel like I've been robbed
I'm the big expendable, my life's just canceled null and void
Well what you gonna do about your new boy

Roulette, you're playin' with my life
Roulette, with my kids and my wife
Roulette, every day the stakes get bigger
Roulette, a different finger on the trigger

Down by the river that talks
The night speaks in searchlights
And shortwave radios squawk
The police patrol the streets
But I've left behind the man I used to be
Everything he believed and all that belonged to me
I tried to find my way out to somewhere where I thought it'd be safe
They stopped me at the roadblock they put up on the interstate
They put me in detention but I broke loose and then I ran
They said they want to ask me a few questions but I think they had other plans
Now I don't know who to trust and I don't know what I can believe
They say they want to help me but with the stuff they keep on sayin'
I think those guys just wanna keep on playin'

Roulette, with my life
Roulette, with my kids and my wife
Roulette, the bullet's in the chamber
Roulette, who's the unlucky stranger
Roulette, surprise, you're dead
Roulette, the gun's to your head
Roulette, the bullet's spinning in the chamber
Roulette, pull the trigger, feel the click
No further danger


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 16, 2005)

Secret Garden by Bruce Springsteen

She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night
She'll let you in her mouth
If the words you say are right
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside
But there's a secret garden she hides

She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' round
She'll let you into the parts of herself
That'll bring you down
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and a vise
But into her secret garden, don't think twice

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get
To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there
She'll look at you and smile
And her eyes will say
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay
A million miles away


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 19, 2005)

Hallelujah-Jeff Buckley 

I heard there was a secret chord
that David played and it pleased the lord
but you don't really care for music do you
Well it goes like this the fourth the fifth
the minor fall and the major lift
the baffled king composing hallelujah

Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah

Well your faith was strong but you needed proof
you saw her bathing on the roof
her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
she tied you to her kitchen chair
she broke your throne and she cut your hair
and from her lips she drew the hallelujah.

Hallelujah,hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah

Baby I've been here before
I've seen this room and I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew you
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
but love is not some victory march
it's a cold and it's a broken hallelujah

Hallelujah,hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah

Well there was a time when you let me know
what's really going on below
but now you never show that to me do you
but remember when I moved in you
an the holy dove was moving too
and every breath we drew was hallelujah

Well maybe there's a god above
but all I've ever learned from love
was how to shoot somebody who outdrew you
it's not a cry that you hear at night
it's not somebody who's seen the light
it's a cold and it's a broken hallelujah

Hallelujah,hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 20, 2005)

Red Barchetta - Rush

My uncle has a country place
That no one knows about
He says it used to be a farm
Before the Motor Law
And on Sundays I elude the eyes
And hop the Turbine Freight
To far outside the Wire
Where my white-haired uncle waits

Jump to the ground
As the Turbo slows to cross the borderline
Run like the wind
As excitement shivers up and down my spine
Down in his barn
My uncle preserved for me an old machine
For fifty odd years
To keep it as new has been his dearest dream

I strip away the old debris
That hides a shining car
A brilliant red Barchetta
From a better vanished time
I fire up the willing engine
Responding with a roar
Tires spitting gravel
I commit my weekly crime

Wind
In my hair
Shifting and drifting
Mechanical music
Adrenaline surge...

Well-weathered leather
Hot metal and oil
The scented country air
Sunlight on chrome
The blur of the landscape
Every nerve aware

Suddenly ahead of me
Across the mountainside
A gleaming alloy air car
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide
I spin around with shrieking tires
To run the deadly race
Go screaming through the valley
As another joins the chase

Drive like the wind
Straining the limits of machine and man
Laughing out loud with fear and hope
I've got a desperate plan
At the one-lane bridge
I leave the giants stranded at the riverside
Race back to the farm
To dream with my uncle at the fireside


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 7, 2005)

She was underwhelmed
If that's a word
I know it's not
'Cause I looked it up
That's one of those skills
That I learned in my school
I was overwhelmed
And I'm sure of that one
'Cause I learned it
Back in grade school
When I was young
She said, "You is funny"
I said, "You are funny"
She said, "Thank you"
And I said, "Never mind"
And she rolled her eyes
Her beautiful eyes
The point is not the grammar
It's the feeling
That is certainly in my heart
But not in hers
But not in hers
But not in hers
But not in hers
We were talkin' about people
That eat meat
I felt like an ass
'Cause I was one
She said, "It's okay"
But I felt like
I just ate my young
She's obviously
A person with a cause
I told her that
I don't smoke or drink
She told me to loosen up
On her way to the L.C.
She skips her classes
And gets good grades
I go to my courses
Rain or shine
She's passed her classes
While I attend mine
While I attend mine
While I attend mine
While I attend
She wrote out a story
About her life
I think it included
Something about me
I'm not sure of that
But I'm sure of one thing
Her spelling's atrocious
She told me to read
Between the lines
And tell her exactly
What I got out of it
I told her affection had two F's
Especially when
You're dealing with me
I usually notice
All the little things
Once time I was proud of it
She says it's annoying
She cursed me up and down
And rolled her R's
(Her beautiful R's)
She says I'm caught up
In triviality
All I really wanna know
Is what she thinks of me
I think my love for her
Makes me miss the point
I miss the point
I miss the point
I miss the point
I miss the point
I miss the point
I miss the point
Hey mister


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2005)

> In my country there is problem



And here I thought I was the only fan of Da Ali G Show on here!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 11, 2005)

ROMEO AND JULIET by Dire Straits

A lovestruck Romeo sings the streets a serenade
Laying everybody low with a lovesong that he made
Finds a streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it? 

Juliet says hey it's Romeo you nearly gave me a heart attack
He's underneath the window she's singing hey la my boyfriend's back
You shouldn't come around here singing up at people like that
Anyway what you gonna do about it? 

Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
And I bet and you exploded in my heart
And I forget I forget the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong Juliet? 

Come up on different streets they both were streets of shame
Both dirty both mean yes and the dream was just the same
And I dream your dream for you and now your dream is real
How can you look at me as I was just another one of your deals? 

Well you can fall for chains of silver you can fall for chains of gold
You can fall for pretty strangers and the promises they hold
You promised me everything you promised me thick and thin
Now you just say oh Romeo yeah you know I used to have a scene with him 

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I'll love you till I die
There's a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong? 

I can't do the talk like the talk on the TV
And I can't do a love song like the way its meant to be
I can't do everything but I'd do anything for you
Can't do anything except be in love with you 

And all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
All I do is keep the beat the bad company
All I do is kiss you through the bars of Orion
Julie I'd do the stars with you any time 

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above Ill love you till I die
There's a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong? 

A lovestruck Romeo sings the streets a serenade
Laying everybody low with a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 11, 2005)

TUNNEL OF LOVE by Dire Straits

Getting crazy on the waltzers but it's the life that I choose
Sing about the sixblade sing about the switchback and a torture tattoo
And I been riding on a ghost train where the cars they scream and slam
And I don't know where I'll be tonight but I'd always tell you where I am 

In a screaming ring of faces I seen her standing in the light
She had a ticket for the races just like me she was a victim of the night
I put a hand upon the lever said let it rock and let it roll
I had the one arm bandit fever there was an arrow through my heart and my soul 

And the big wheel keep on turning neon burning up above
And I'm just high on the world
Come on and take a low ride with me girl
On the tunnel of love 

It's just the danger when you're riding at your own risk
She said you are the perfect stranger she said baby let's keep it like this
It's just a cake walk twisting baby step right up and say
Hey mister give me two give me two cos any two can play 

And the big wheel keep on turning neon burning up above
And I'm just high on the world
Come on and take a low ride with me girl
On the tunnel of love 

Well it's been money for muscle another whirligig
Money for muscle and another girl I dig
Another hustle just to make it big
And rockaway rockaway 

And girl it looks so pretty to me just like it always did
Like the Spanish city to me when we were kids
Oh girl it looks so pretty to me just like it always did
Like the Spanish city to me when we were kids 

She took off a silver locket she said remember me by this
She put her hand in my pocket I got a keepsake and a kiss
And in the roar of the dust and diesel I stood and watched her walk away
I could have caught up with her easy enough but something must have made me stay 

And the big wheel keep on turning neon burning up above
And I'm just high on the world
Come on and take a low ride with me girl
On the tunnel of love 

And now I'm searching through these carousels and the carnival arcades
Searching everywhere from steeplechase to palisades
In any shooting gallery where promises are made
To rockaway rockaway from Cullercoats and Whitley bay out to rockaway 

And girl it looks so pretty to me like it always did
Like the Spanish city to me when we were kids
Girl it looks so pretty to me like it always did
Like the Spanish city to me when we were kids


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2005)

<b>Bother - Stone Sour</b>

Wish I was too dead to cry
My self-affliction fades
Stones to throw at my creator
Masochists to which I cater
You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

Wish I was too dead to care
If indeed I cared at all
Never had a voice to protest
So you fed me shit to digest
I wish I had a reason;
my flaws are open season
For this, I gave up trying
One good turn deserves my dying

You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

Wish I'd died instead of lived
A zombie hides my face
Shell forgotten
with its memories
Diaries left
with cryptic entries

And you don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on:
I'll never live down my deceit


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone right now is leaving their apartment looking down at the street wondering where there car went 

Someone in the car sitting at a signal in front of a restaraunt staring through the window at someone right now with their finger in their teeth who could use a little floss 

Right across the street theres somebody on the curb who really needs a jacket; spent half a grand at a bar, getting plastered. Now hes gotta walk fourteen blocks to work at a shop where hes about to get fired.

Someone right now is looking pretty tired staring at a laptop trying to get inspired. Somebody living right across the street wrote the best things shes written all week but her best friends coughing up blood in the sink, cant even think what happened feeling so confused, and he knows it looks bad but there nothing he can do, I wonder what its like to be right there in his shoes

[Chorus]
But no I'm just taking it in out the window of a hotel bedroom again tommorrow ill be gone I dont know when ill be back and this world everything can change just like that, that, just like that, just like that that, just like that, just like that

*Yo somebody right now is dropping his vote inside a box and trying not to get shot in his throat. For the act of freedom, right now somebody is stuck in Iraq hoping that he gets shipped back breathing in a war that hes not really sure of the reasons so we show our support when the press mislead them though we more then remain proud and salute the troops: get some, I know you boys got some work to do* 

Meanwhile, right now someone's 25 to life and is standing on the corner with their thumb up hitchiking, scratching off a lotto ticket hoping for a real winner sneaking through the water just to work and to eat a real dinner 

Right now someone wishes they were you instead of second guessing freedom thoughts of quiet suicide

But right now I'm staring at the window at a frame with holes in his arm and holes in his jeans he pulled out his ciger and sparked the light and walked right around the corner just outta my sight 

But yo im just taking it in from the second story hotel window again, the TV's on, and my bags are packed, but in this world everything can change just like that, like that, like that, like that,

[Repeat]

Ya right now somebody sitting in the darkness trying to figure out how to put some heat in their apartment but they got a little matress and a little carpet and they appreciate it cause some people sleep on park benches

You see them when you rushing to get to the office, wife robbed blind when she coming from the market. Right now somebody coming out from they pocket trying to dump that rock they run around the block with at
the same time the cops is raising the glock with aim to fill your legs and back with some hot shit

Right now somebody struggling to stop this man whos kick and punching and cussing at the doctors. Down the hall the child taking his first breath the doctors aint even passed him to the nurse yet yo I wonder if he understands what its worth yet like the time spent while we here on the earth yet the answer to the question that we all seek to be found at the general how all free your fate 

Right now its somebody who aint eat all week that would kill for the shit that you throw away in the street I guess ones mans trash is the next mans treaure one mans pain is the next mans pleasure one say infinity the next say forever right now e'rbody got to get it together man

I'm just taking it in another strange hotel lobby again put my luggage on my back i dont know where im at im in world where we all change just like that, like that, like that, just like that, like that, just like that

Just like that, Just like that
[repeat]


----------



## deaddude (Dec 13, 2005)

Golden Slumbers by the Beatles

Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullabye

Golden slumbers fill your eyes
Smiles awake you when you rise
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullabye

Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullabye


----------



## Said1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Tracically Hip - Nautical Disaster

I had this dream where I relished
The fray and the screaming that filled my head all day
It was as though I'd been spit there, settled in , into a pocket
Of a lighthouse off some rocky socket,
Off the coast of France, Dear

One afternoon, four thousand men died in the water here
Five hundred more were thrashing madly as parasites might in you blood
Now I was in lifeboat designed for ten and ten and only,
Anything that systematic would get you hated.
It's not a deal nor a test nor a love of something fated.
The selection was quick, the crew was picked and
those left in the water got kicked off our pant leg and we headed for home.

Then the dream ends when the phone rings
You doing alright he said it's out there ,most days and nights
But only a fool would complain
Anyway Susan if you like our conversation is as faint as the sound in my memory
As those fingernails scratching on the hull


----------



## Said1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Audioslave- Dandelion


Settle down now and sit with me
Let me tell you how this all came to be
A yellow flower with your pedals to the air
And flying on paper wings that brought you here
Summer rolls on in the lazy hours
An ether dream way
Of hummingbirds and clouds
Midnight swims in the cool back waves
And you in my arms as it rolls away

[Chorus]
Little dandelion
Let your heart keep time
Now the clouds are gone
All of your tomorrows shine
Oh oh
All of your tomorrows shine
Oh oh
All of your tomorrows shine

Born of restless night the moon as a pearl
Playing games down inside your soft warm world
Hear my voice I know that you can
You're the fire in my eyes
The sun as a man
Seasons come along and seasons go
And what they'll leave behind
I don't pretend to know
I'm afraid that all I have missed
Will loom very large when the darkness lifts

[Chorus]
Little dandelion
Let your heart keep time
Now the clouds are gone
All of your tomorrows shine
All of your tomorrows shine
All of your tomorrows shine

I will ride by your side
Wherever you go
I won't run I won't hide
Just letting you know

The he repeats the chorus about 100 times.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 19, 2005)

New blood joins this earth 
And quickly he's subdued 
Through constant pained disgrace 
The young boy learns their rules 

With time the child draws in 
This whipping boy done wrong 
Deprived of all his thoughts 
The young man strugggles on and on he's known 
A vow unto his own 
That never from this day 
His will they'll take away 
Chorus

What i've felt 
What i've known 
Never shined through in what i've shown 
Never be 
Never see 
Won't see what might have been 
What i've felt 
What i've known 
Never shined through in what i've shown 
Never free 
Never me 
So i dub thee UNFORGIVEN 

They dedicate their lives 
To running all of his 
He tries to please then all 
This bitter man he is 
Throughout his life the same 
He's battled constantly 
This fight he cannot win 
A tired man they see no longer cares 
The old man then prepares 
To die regretfully 
That old man here is me 
Chorus


You labeled me 
I'll label you 
So i dub thee UNFORGIVEN 

Metallica


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm so Ronery  
So ronery  
So ronery and sadry arone 
There's no one  
Just me onry 
Sitting on my rittle throne 
I work very hard to be number one guy 
but, stiwr there's no one to right up my rife 
Seems rike no one takes me serirousry 

And so, I'm ronery  
A rittle ronery  
Poor rittle me 
There's no one I can rerate to 
Feewr rike a biwd in a cage 
It's kinda siwry 
but, not reawry 
because, it's fiwring my body with rage 
I'm the smartest, most crever, most physicawry fit but, 
none of the women seem to give a shit 
Maybe someday, they'wr awr notice me 
And untiwr then, I'wr be ronery 
Yeah, a rittle ronery 
Poor rittle me...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 9, 2006)

Searching For A Heart by Warren Zevon 

Darkness in the morning 
Shadows on the land 
Certain individuals 
Aren't sticking to the plan

And I'm searching for a heart 
Searching everyone 
They say love conquers all
You can't start it like a car 
You can't stop it with a gun

Leaving in the evening 
Traveling at night 
Staying inconspicuous
I'm staying out of sight

And I'm searching for a heart 
Searching everyone
They say love conquers all 
You can't start it like a car 
You can't stop it with a gun

They tell me love requires a little standing in line
And I've been waiting for you, lover, for a long, long time 
I've been pacing the floor 
I've been watching the door 
Meanwhile I'll keep searching for a heart

Searching high and low for you 
Trying to track you down 
Certain individuals 
Have finally come around

And I'm searching for a heart 
Searching everyone 
They say love conquers all 
You can't start it like a car 
You can't stop it with a gun

They tell me love requires a little standing in line 
And I've been waiting for you, lover, for a long, long time 
I've been pacing the floor I've been watching the door 
Meanwhile I'll keep searching for a heart 
Searching everyone 
They say love conquers all 
You can't start it like a car


----------



## Dan (Jan 10, 2006)

Let's hear it for Lefty, pretty much single-handedly keeping this thread alive!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Jan 10, 2006)

(I pledge allegiance to Budweiser and free drugs)
Peace to Rick James, Anna Nicole Smith, Bill Clinton
And Motley Crue
And anyone else who has ever utilized their 15 minutes
Of fame to realize their true dreams of being an
Absolute jerk off, just to keep the masses entertained
This goes out to learning from the mistakes of others

Bring it on now
Come on
I said come on
I said come on

[Verse 1]
They call me a jerk, once they get to know me
But they don't stop calling, they read me well
It's no work if I was phony, I'd win a trophy
Who needs to make records when there's seeds to sell
Freak the bell, and make it all spin crooked
God please help, too much grim to look at
Grab the tree by the limb and shook it
Like, "Have you seen my self esteem, where the hell'd you put
it?"
Oh wait, never mind, I found it in a bottle
Drunk at the Troubadour talking to a model
Wrecked the rental on Santa Monica Boulevard
I was headed to the El Rey to slap a security guard

[Chorus]
Rowdy, stubborn, loud and arrogant
As American as apple pie and embarrassment
Package the kid's face, put it on display
Look ma!, another national disgrace
Dumb and ignorant, drunk and belligerent
Open up your heart y'all, come on and let me in
Package the kid's face, put it on display
Look ma!, another national disgrace

[Verse 2]
The liquor gets hold of the head liver's soul
Blurry on Sixth Street and Red River Road
Last thing I remember was the Ogden Theatre
Backstage bathroom making out with all three of ya
Kicked out of Topcats... for where I put the vomit at
Finally passed out in a laundry mat
Malnourished and topless, slurring and obnoxious
Like, "Yo, we got this!"
The Zodiac Killers 'bout to rock this
At the Great American Music Hall, pissin on the box office
Pick apart the detail, alcohol and females
All around the world same song
Houseton and Ludlow, Maxfish, Vampire
You poor the beer and I'll bring the satire
No prob, I'll play the part of doorknob and make it look
So good you're gonna wish that it was your job

[Chorus]

[Verse 3]
It's all about the hangovers, and late checkouts
Maid banging on the door like, "Wake up! Get Out!"
But Come on mami, y'all probably don't want me comin'
Out like a Zombie brushing teeth in the lobby
This is a career, not a hobby
Ain't no reason to fear what you wanna see
Hey paparazzi, don't you wanna watch me quote the
Fonzi and then crash his Mazaradi?
Sweat pants, t-shirt, mesh hat, blue blockers
Feeding Jack D. to a room full of teenie boppers
Howdy neighbor, take a shot for flavor
Let's debate whether or not we should punch the waiter
I'm just kidding, let's love each other
It goes lick, swallow, suck, and order another
Do what you like, don't nobody care
It's a sign of success only in America

[Chorus]

[Chorus End: 4x]
I didn't cooome to start no trouble or hurt no one
I'm just heeere to get drunk, party, and have some fun


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 12, 2006)

My Dark Life by Elvis Costello

She says nobody wants to believe 
You're the same as everyone. 
What makes me unique? My Dark Life. 
There was a kink in the world 
Sent that statue tumbling 
An invitation east 
So we can watch it all crumbling 

She came off like light and so softly she spoke: 
"You don't know, no you don't know about my dark life" 
And you think you're a guest, you're a tourist at best 
Peering into the corners of my dark life 
Now that you tear your dreams from consumptive ballerinas 
She'll stand on tiptoes for you in a grey and tattered tutu 
She stays where she is because of voyeurs like these 
With an accusative look that says My Dark Life. 

Robber men await you then in each beguiling alley 
To shake you and to pierce you and remind you of 
My Dark Life. 

Enter the pious elite, in their preening finery 
And bang the tambourine 
They're dining on rice paper scenery 
See how the villain attracts envious glances from everyone 
She's waitressing by day 
It doesn't bring in much money now 

And his strong concealed arms set off bells and alarms 
In the strangest locations of My Dark Life 
But the fantasy slipped as he tipped her in cigarettes 
She tries to smile very graciously when she wants to kill him 
Now the victory is sweet, you'll get down on your knees 
It's the perfect position for kissing western leather 

So they came from Ugly Texas and from Nameless Tennessee 
From Peculiar Missouri and from places closer to me. 
All the cream of heartless England, cheered the carnival is over 
There are remnants of red army bandsmen 
Played "America The Beautiful"


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 13, 2006)

SOMETHING TO BELIEVE IN by the Ramones

I wish I was someone else 
I'm confused, I'm afraid, I hate the loneliness
And there's nowhere to run to 
Nothing makes any sense, but I still try my hardest

Take my hand Please help me man 
'Cause I'm looking for something to believe in
And I don't know where to start 
And I don't know where to begin, to begin

If I was stupid or naive 
Trying to achieve what they all call contentness
If people weren't such dicks and I never made mistakes 
Then I could find forgiveness

Take my hand 
Please help me man 
'Cause I'm looking for something to believe in
And I don't know where to start 
And I don't know where to begin, oh no

I can't be someone else 
I don't feel that it's hopeless 
I don't feel that I'm useless

I can't throw it all away 
I need some courage to find my weakness
And with your love, 
I know with all my heart I can win

'Cause I'm looking for something to believe in
 And I just need something to believe in
I'm looking for something to believe in 
And I just need something to believe in


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 15, 2006)

Road to Nowhere by the Talking Heads


WELL WE KNOW WHERE WE'RE GOIN'
BUT WE DON'T KNOW WHERE WE'VE BEEN
AND WE KNOW WHAT WE'RE KNOWIN'
BUT WE CAN'T SAY WHAT WE'VE SEEN
AND WE'RE NOT LITTLE CHILDREN
AND WE KNOW WHAT WE WANT
AND THE FUTURE IS CERTAIN
GIVE US TIME TO WORK IT OUT

We're on a road to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin' that ride to nowhere
We'll take that ride

I'm feelin' okay this mornin'
And you know,
We're on the road to paradise
Here we go, here we go

CHORUS

Maybe you wonder where you are
I don't care
Here is where time is on our side
Take you there...take you there

We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere

There's a city in my mind
Come along and take that ride
and it's all right, baby, it's all right

And it's very far away
But it's growing day by day
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

They can tell you what to do
But they'll make a fool of you
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

We're on a road to nowhere


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 1, 2006)

With Or Without You 

See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side.
I wait for you.
Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait without you

With or without you
With or without you.

Through the storm, we reach the shore
You gave it all but I want more
And I'm waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you.
I can't live with or without you.

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give, and you give
And you give yourself away.

My hands are tied, my body bruised
She got me with nothing to win
And nothing else to lose.

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give, and you give
And you give yourself away.

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you.

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you
With or without you.


----------



## padisha emperor (Feb 2, 2006)

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> I'm so Ronery
> So ronery
> So ronery and sadry arone
> There's no one
> ...




TEAM AMERICA ???

  excellent !


----------



## Shattered (Feb 2, 2006)

Shinedown


Burning Bright





I feel like there is no need for conversation
Some questions are better left without a reason
And I would rather reveal myself than my situation
Now and then I consider, my hesitation

(Chorus)
The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning, burning bright

I wonder if the things I did were just to be different
To spare myself of the constant shame of my existence
And I would surely redeem myself in my desperation
Here and now I'll express, my situation

(Chorus) (X2)
The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning bright

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning

There's nothing ever wrong but nothing's ever right
Such a cruel contradiction
I know I crossed the line its not easy to define
I'm born to indecision
There's always something new some path I'm supposed to choose
With no particular rhyme or reason

(Chorus) (X2)
The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning bright

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning

I feel like there is no need for conversation


----------



## deaddude (Feb 2, 2006)

Shelter form the Storm 
by Bob Dylan

'Twas in another lifetime, one of toil and blood
When blackness was a virtue and the road was full of mud
I came in from the wilderness, a creature void of form.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

And if I pass this way again, you can rest assured
I'll always do my best for her, on that I give my word
In a world of steel-eyed death, and men who are fighting to be warm.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

Not a word was spoke between us, there was little risk involved
Everything up to that point had been left unresolved.
Try imagining a place where it's always safe and warm.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

I was burned out from exhaustion, buried in the hail,
Poisoned in the bushes an' blown out on the trail,
Hunted like a crocodile, ravaged in the corn. 
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

Suddenly I turned around and she was standin' there
With silver bracelets on her wrists and flowers in her hair.
She walked up to me so gracefully and took my crown of thorns.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

Now there's a wall between us, somethin' there's been lost
I took too much for granted, got my signals crossed.
Just to think that it all began on a long-forgotten morn.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

Well, the deputy walks on hard nails and the preacher rides a mount
But nothing really matters much, it's doom alone that counts
And the one-eyed undertaker, he blows a futile horn.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

I've heard newborn babies wailin' like a mournin' dove
And old men with broken teeth stranded without love.
Do I understand your question, man, is it hopeless and forlorn?
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

In a little hilltop village, they gambled for my clothes
I bargained for salvation an' they gave me a lethal dose.
I offered up my innocence and got repaid with scorn.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."

Well, I'm livin' in a foreign country but I'm bound to cross the line
Beauty walks a razor's edge, someday I'll make it mine.
If I could only turn back the clock to when God and her were born.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Feb 2, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I get my kicks above the waistline, sunshine.



One Night in Bangkok Murray Head (Chess Soundtrack)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 2, 2006)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> TEAM AMERICA ???
> 
> excellent !



that shong should have been nominated for an oscar just so we could get kim jung il to sing it even if it was just by satilite.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 6, 2006)

Waiting for tonight by tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

I went walking down the boulevard
Past the skateboards and the beggars
I was out looking in the windows
Just out walking, letting my mind roam
If she hung around too much I might take her for granted
But when I was away, she seemed an angel
The only one who really cared about me
The only one without an angle
For so long Ive been lonely
Now Im too weak to fight

Ive been waiting for tonight
Ive been waiting for tonight

(good night my love, sleep tight my love)

Yes and I had a little time to kill
As I crossed the parking lot
And I was feeling lucky to have a place to go
Yeah my nerves were feeling shot
For so long Ive been weary
There was no end in sight

Ive been waiting for tonight
Ive been waiting for tonight

(good night my love, sleep tight my love)

Oh Ive been waiting round
For a night like this
Yeah I felt it coming down
Since her first kiss

(good night my love)

Yeah and Im wrestling with my overcoat
Yeah Im fighting with my thoughts
Im gonna trust my intuition
Im gonna hope I dont get lost
For some time Ive been lonely
Ive been too weak to fight
Ive been waiting for tonight
Ive been waiting for tonight

(good night my love, sleep tight my love)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 6, 2006)

The Wild One Forever by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

Well, the moon sank as the wind blew
And the street lights slowly died
Yeah they call you the wild one
Said stay away from her
Said she couldn't love no one if she tried

But then somethin' I saw in your eyes
Told me right away
That you were gonna have to be mine
The strangest feeling came over me down inside
No matter what it takes
I'll never get over how good it felt
When you finally held me
I will never regret baby
Those few hours linger on in my head forever

Well it's too bad but I want you
To know I understand
Yeah it's been a long time
But I don't mind, yeah it's all right
I understand

Because somethin' I saw in your eyes
Told me right away
That you were gonna have to be mine
The strangest feeling came over me down inside
I knew right away
I'd never get over how good it felt
When you finally kissed me
I will never regret baby
Baby, those few hours linger on in my head forever


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

"John Wayne Gacy, Jr." - Sufjan Stevens

His father was a drinker 
And his mother cried in bed 
Folding John Wayne's T-shirts 
When the swingset hit his head 
The neighbors they adored him 
For his humor and his conversation 
Look underneath the house there 
Find the few living things 
Rotting fast in their sleep of the dead 
Twenty-seven people, even more 
They were boys with their cars, summer jobs 
Oh my God 

Are you one of them? 

He dressed up like a clown for them 
With his face paint white and red 
And on his best behavior 
In a dark room on the bed he kissed them all 
He'd kill ten thousand people 
With a sleight of his hand 
Running far, running fast to the dead 
He took off all their clothes for them 
He put a cloth on their lips 
Quiet hands, quiet kiss 
On the mouth 

And in my best behavior 
I am really just like him 
Look beneath the floorboards 
For the secrets I have hid


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 8, 2006)

off the great Imagination album by Brian Wilsaon

Lay Down Burden by Brian Wilson

So many years spent running away
How many times I wished I could stay
Too much emotion a hole in my heart
Feeling alone since we've been apart
And if I had the chance
I'd never let you go
Just want you to know

Chorus:
Lay down lay me down
Lay me down
Lay down burden

How many things I wanted to do
How many times spent thinking this through
So many nights spent here by the phone
Wonderin' if you felt just as alone
And while some things have all been
Crazy from the start
It's tearing me apart

Chorus

Just remember the way I held you
You're always in my heart

Chorus


----------



## Shattered (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters

So close, no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
and nothing else matters

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
and nothing else matters

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us something new
Open mind for a different view
and nothing else matters

never cared for what they do
never cared for what they know
but I know

So close, no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
and nothing else matters

never cared for what they do
never cared for what they know
but I know

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us, something new
Open mind for a different view
and nothing else matters

never cared for what they say
never cared for games they play
never cared for what they do
never cared for what they know
and I know

So close, no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
No, nothing else matters

-Metallica


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 9, 2006)

The Jazz Discharge Party Hats Lyrics
by Frank Zappa


Once upon a time
It was in Albuquerque, New Mexico
There were these girls that worked at the college
They were really cool . . .
(They thought so anyway)
They would be delighted to tell you
how suave they were At the drop of a hat
There was three of 'em:
One of them thought she was a
Beauty Queen . . .
The other one was a Walking Blow-Job
And then there was this skinny girl . . .
Oh well . . .
Some of the guys in the band got together
With the girls from the college
They were having a good time . . .
(We were in Albuquerque for a couple of days)
But these girls thought they were Hot Shit
'N wouldn't pooch the guys in the band
On the first day, so ...
A couple of the guys in the band
Who were desperate for THAT KIND OF ACTION
Kept workin' on 'em for two days
(Which is a waste of fuckin' time anyway . . .)
So, anyway . . .
But if that's your idea of a good time, what the hey?
Send those pants up here!
Here's some more!
Okay, good-good!
Traditional cotton ... oh, how sweet!
Umf. . . huh-huh-huh-huhhh . . .
HERE! Work these!
Anyway . . .
We're in Albuquerque, New Mexico . . .
A couple of the guys in the band, who shall go nameless
Because their girlfriends might find out
Decided they were gonna work the wall on these girls
From the college
So, one night ... it was the first night
When they were still trying to 'get it in there'
(Ya know what I mean? Huh-huh-huh . . .)
The skinny girl, she says to one of the guys in the band
She says, well, to several of the guys in the band
And one of the T-shirt guys too . . .
"HEY!  LET'S GO SKINNY-DIPPING!"
At two o'clock in the morning at the pool at the hotel
That's right, you heard right,
Two o'clock in the morning, pool at the hotel . . .
It was so fun . . .
But the water was very, very cold!
So they go out there and the girl who was really skinny
'N' probably totally insensitive to climatic changes
Took all of her garments off and she jumped in the pool
And she says, "HEY GUYS!  COME ON IN!"
Well, one of them did ...
The other one was too smart for that shit
So him and the T-shirt guy sat by the edge of the pool
And when the girl who was really skinny
(And insensitive to climatic changes)
Took off her clothes and jumped in the pool
She threw her pants over there by the little table
Well, one of the guys from the band picked up her panties
(He told me later the stuff in the bottom
Was like punching an eclair . . .)
Anyhow . . . there was nothing else to do ...
It was Albuquerque, New Mexico
It's two o'clock in the morning . . .
They're not going to get any nooky anyway . . .
So this one guy and the T-shirt guy
Started sniffing the girl's panties . . .
They were sniffing the fudge and sniffing the glue . . .
Sniffing every 'thing' that adhered to these
Delightful little morsels
(Some of you might think this is weird. . .
No wonder.
It's not exactly normal, but
What the fuck?)
So, they're snorting it ...
(Hey! It's the twentieth century . . .
Whatever you can do to have a good time, let's get on with it,
So long as it doesn't cause a murder . . .)
So they're snorting the pants
'N' then they put them on their heads . . .
They were having a good time . . .
The girl was in the water . . . she didn't even see
What was going on with her underpants . . .
They were wearing the pants
It looked just like a tiny little party hat . . .
Their ears were sticking out the side ...
it was so fun
Later on they discovered,
This would make a great way of life for them...
They would go from town to town looking for panties
They would take the panties after they were hung up
On the clothes line
Later on they would take 'em back in the dressing room
They would play with them...
They would fetish the underpants...
They would snort every little morsel attached
To The underpants... and then... they would feel that
They were FULFILLED

And so you can see
That what we're doing here on stage
Is part of a Great American Tradition
The tradition of the
JAZZ DISCHARGE PARTY HATS


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 10, 2006)

 Caroline, No by the Beach Boys

Where did your long hair go
Where is the girl I used to know
How could you lose that happy glow
Oh, caroline no

Who took that look away
I remember how you used to say
Youd never change, but thats not true
Oh, caroline you

Break my heart
I want to go and cry
Its so sad to watch a sweet thing die
Oh, caroline why

Could I ever find in you again
Things that made me love you so much then
Could we ever bring em back once they have gone
Oh, caroline no


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 12, 2006)

The City written by Mac McAnally as performed by Jimmy Buffett



Ahhhhhh 
Ah, ahhhhhh 
Ah, ahhhhhh 

As a child on the farm 
I was warned of the wiles of the city 
Of that demon disguise 
There's the dirt in the skies of the city 

Well they say the proximity warps their minds 
'Til they're shooting one another just pass the time 
And we live it appears 
Both in spite and in fear of the city 

Oooohhh, ooohhhh yeah 
Oooohhh 

I was constantly told 
How our lives were controlled by the city 
How they keep us in debt 
With the trends that they set it's a pity 

Now the beautiful people in the magazines 
Got the normal ones living beyond their means 
And the things that they said 
Made me go in my head to the city 

Oooohhh 
Ahhhhhhh 
Ah, ahhhhhh 
Ah, ahhhhhh 

When I finally came 
There's some things still the same in the city 
You still lie under the thumb 
Of the rich and the young and the pretty 

Well they weren't much different than we might act 
If there was that many others stacked and closely packed 
It's an ancient idea 
But it struck me so clear in the city 

Oooohhh, ooohhhh yeah 
Oooohhh, ooohhhh yeah 
Oooohhh 

Ahhhhhh 
Ah, ahhhhhh 
Ah, ahhhhhh


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 12, 2006)

King Of The Hill  
Written by: Roger McGuinn and Tom Petty  


L.A.'s asleep
You roll up your window
The night air is cold
The freeway is clear

In a green Gucci bag
Are your prized possessions
The jewels of you mind
To hold back the fear

And when Monday comes round
There's a high lonesome sound

(Chorus)
And she follows you down for the kill
And a white blinding light
Makes it all seem so right
And you feel like the king of the hill

The driveway is long
Your princess is lovely
Your servants all wait
For you knock on the door

How many years 
Will you crawl through this castle
So satisfied
And still wanting more

(Chorus)

The guests have arrived
With all the right faces
But you miss the ball
In that room down the hall

It's sunrise again
The driveway is empty
The crystal is cracked
There's blood on the wall

(Chorus)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Strange how they managed to create the only lyrics ever needed and match it with the only TV series ever needed. Life's complete.


Love and marriage, love and marriage
Go together like a horse and carriage
This I tell you brother
You cant have one without the other

Love and marriage, love and marriage
Its an institute you cant disparage
Ask the local gentry
And they will say its elementary

Try, try, try to separate them
Its an illusion
Try, try, try, and you will only come
To this conclusion

Love and marriage, love and marriage
Go together like a horse and carriage
Dad was told by mother
You cant have one without the other


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 14, 2006)

Talk Tonight by Oasis


Sittin' on my own
Chewin' on a bone
A thousand million
Miles from home
When Something hit me
Somewhere right between the eyes 

Sleepin' on a plane
You know you can't complain
You took your last chance
Once again
I landed, stranded
Hardly even knew your name 

I wanna talk tonight
Until the mornin' light
'Bout how you saved my life
You and me see how we are
You and me see how we are 

All your dreams are made
Of Strawberry lemonade
And you make sure
I eat today
You take me walking
To where you played
When you were young 

I'll never say that I
Won't ever make you cry
And this I'll say
I don't know why
I know I'm leavin'
But I'll be back another day 

I wanna talk tonight
Until the mornin' light
'Bout how you saved my life
(You saved my life)
I wanna talk tonight
(I wanna talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life 
(I wanna talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life 
(I wanna talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life 
(I wanna talk tonight)

'Bout how you saved my life 
(I wanna talk tonight)

I wanna talk tonight
I wanna talk tonight
I wanna talk tonight


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 17, 2006)

All you need is love by the Beatles


Love, love, love.
Love, love, love.
Love, love, love.

Theres nothing you can do that cant be done.
Nothing you can sing that cant be sung.
Nothing you can say but you can learn how to play the game.
Its easy.

Nothing you can make that cant be made.
No one you can save that cant be saved.
Nothing you can do but you can learn how to be you in time.
Its easy.

All you need is love.
All you need is love.
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need.

All you need is love.
All you need is love.
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need.

Nothing you can know that isnt known.
Nothing you can see that isnt shown.
Nowhere you can be that isnt where youre meant to be.
Its easy.

All you need is love.
All you need is love.
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need.

All you need is love (all together, now!)
All you need is love. (everybody!)
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need (love is all you need).

Yee-hai!
Oh yeah!
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah.
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 21, 2006)

Lucky Denver Mint by Jimmy Eat World


This time it's on my own.
Minutes from somewhere else.
Somewhere I made a wish with Lucky Denver Mint.

You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn

Hurry go on ahead.
Good things won't let you wait.
I'll catch up when we get home.
At home I'll leave a dollar under water keeps on dreaming for me.

You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn

Why can't I learn? (Why can't I learn?)
Why can't I...learn? Learn? Learn Learn!

You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn
You're not bigger than this, not better.
Why can't you learn


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 23, 2006)

I Just Don't Think I'll Ever Get Over You by Colin Hay

I drink good coffee every morning
Comes from a place that's far away
And when I'm done I feel like talking
Without you here there is less to say
I don't want you thinking I'm unhappy
What is closer to the truth
That if I lived till I was 102
I just don't think I'll ever get over you
I'm no longer moved to drink strong whisky
'Cause I shook the hand of time and I knew
That if I lived till I could no longer climb my stairs
I just don't think I'll ever get over you
Your face it dances and it haunts me
Your laughter's still ringing in my ears
I still find pieces of your presence here
Even after all these years
But I don't want you thinking I don't get asked to dinner
'Cause I'm here to say that I sometimes do
Even though I may soon feel the touch of love
I just don't think I'll ever get over you
If I lived till I was 102
I just don't think I'll ever get over you


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 23, 2006)

Kodachrome
Words & music by paul simon

When I think back
On all the crap I learned in high school
Its a wonder
I can think at all
And though my lack of edu---cation
Hasnt hurt me none
I can read the writing on the wall

Kodachrome
They give us those nice bright colors
They give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the worlds a sunny day, oh yeah
I got a nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama dont take my kodachrome away

If you took all the girls I knew
When I was single
And brought them all together for one night
I know theyd never match
My sweet imagination
And everything looks worse in black and white

Kodachrome
They give us those nice bright colors
They give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the worlds a sunny day, oh yeah
I got a nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama dont take my kodachrome away


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 28, 2006)

Take me home by Phil Collins

Take that look of worry
Im an ordinary man
They dont tell me nothing
So I find out what I can
Theres a fire thats been burning
Right outside my door
I cant see but I feel it
And it helps to keep me warm
So i, I dont mind
No i, I dont mind

Seems so long Ive been waiting
Still dont know what for
Theres no point escaping
I dont worry anymore
I cant come out to find you
I dont like to go outside
They cant turn off my feelings
Like theyre turning off a light
But i, I dont mind
No i, I dont mind
Oh i, I dont mind
No i, I dont mind

So take, take me home
Cos I dont remember
Take, take me home
Cos I dont remember
Take, take me home
Cos I dont remember
Take, take me home, oh lord
Cos Ive been a prisoner all my life
And I can say to you

Take that look of worry, mines an ordinary life
Working when its daylight
And sleeping when its night
Ive got no far horizons
I dont wish upon a star
They dont think that I listen
Oh but I know who they are
And i, I dont mind
No i, I dont mind
Oh i, I dont mind
No i, I dont mind

So take, take me home
Cos I dont remember
Take, take me home
Cos I dont remember
Take, take me home
Cos I dont remember
Take, take me home, oh lord
Well Ive been a prisoner all my life
And I can say to you

But I dont remember
Take, take me home...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 28, 2006)

Time After Time by Cyndi Lauper

Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick,
And think of you
Caught up in circles confusion
Is nothing new
Flashback warm nights
Almost left behind
Suitcases of memories,
Time after

Sometimes you picture me
Im walking too far ahead
Youre calling to me, I cant hear
What youve said
Then you say go slow
I fall behind
The second hand unwinds

If youre lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you Ill be waiting
Time after time

If youre lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you Ill be waiting
Time after time

After my picture fades and darkness has
Turned to gray
Watching through windows youre wondering
If Im ok
Secrets stolen from deep inside
The drum beats out of time

If youre lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you Ill be waiting
Time after time

You said go slow
I fall behind
The second hand unwinds

If youre lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you Ill be waiting
Time after time

If youre lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you Ill be waiting
Time after time

Time after time
Time after time
Time after time


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 28, 2006)

Operaman by Adam Sandler

Giuliani x2
WHY must you ever be gone-y
2 more months-ah
10 more weeks-ah
we have to deal with one of these geeks-ah
Giuliani x2
He-s Diplomatic-oh
Meeting leaders-oh
From all around the globe
but if you blame USA
Stick your 10million up your role
Giuliani x2
I will miss you senior Rudy
So tough but oh so sweet
The only good thing about you
Leaving we get the hookers back on the street

Hey America come to New York
Do some shopping
Catch a play
And if you see a lonely Fireman
Give that guy a thank you lay
And the cops too  x2
Yankees bring New York together
Yankees we even like Steinbrenner
Yankees now we break applause meter
With two words
DEREK JETER!!
He hits He fields
Hes got a cute-ah face
Even operaman would let him get to second base

The Who reunite-ah
Pete and rodger no more fight-ah
They smashed the guitar and swing microphone-ah
Plus Mick Jagger's on the bill
Paul McCartney what a thrill
But it's Destiny's Child that gave me a boner
I've got a boner
A jewish circumsized boner
Can't get rid of this boner
Operaman wishes he was alone-ah

Oh Mr. Bin Laden
Why-ah he so angry
Just look-sh at him
Six-ah foot six
And he no can touch the rim
He no let women read
He no let women vote-ah
That's why the only love he gets
Is from a mountain goat-ah
He wants to spread disease-oh
In our own mail box
For he himself suffers
From a case of small cocks
Osama kiss my ass
Osama bite my dick
Osama go to hell
Osama get a shrink
Osama says hes tough
Osama says hes brave
Then tell me why Osama
Is shitting in a cave!!!!

It was an honor
To sing for you
Operaman have so much fun
Cause New York City Te Adoro
You'll always be our number 1
Operaman BYE BYE


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 3, 2006)

Undiscovered Soul by Richie Sambora 

She was standing at the station 
small town suitcase in her hand 
there were dreams she found inside her 
that no one cared to understand 
she never talks about her childhood 
so much past to leave behind 
she's so scared to go 
but still she says goodbye. 

When you walk that road 
you walk alone 
just an undiscovered soul 
in the great unknown 
when you only hope 
is to find a home 
just an undiscovered soul 
in the great unknown 
in the great unknown. 

Born and raised in poverty 
daddy died when he was young 
all the fears that raged inside him 
his spirit need to overcome 
each day he tears down the reflection 
of who he used to be 
and with a little luck 
he'll rise eventually. 

When you walk that road 
when you walk alone 
just an undiscovered soul 
in the great unknown 
when you only hope 
is to find a home 
just an undiscovered soul 
in the great unknown 
the great unknown. 

In the search of our salvation 
relentlessly we climb 
just looking for a reason 
in creation's grand design 
if patience is a virtue 
then let us humbly begin 
we'll be here waiting 
'til our ship comes sailing in. 

When you walk that road 
we walk alone 
just an undiscovered soul 
in the great unknown 
when you only hope 
is to find a home 
you're just an undiscovered soul 
in the great unknown 
the great unknown 
the great unknown 
don't want to walk through life 
and undiscovered soul. 

Searching for the road 
looking for a home 
in the great unknown 
don't want to walk through life 
an undiscovered soul 
searching for a home 
looking for a road 
in the great unknown 
don't want to walk through life 
an undiscovered soul 

Patience, virtue, identify, soul


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 3, 2006)

Let Go by Frou Frou


Drink up baby down
Are you in or are you out?
Leave your things behind
'Cause it's all going off without you
Excuse me too busy you're writing a tragedy
These mess-ups
You bubble-wrap
When you've no idea what you're like

So, let go
Jump in
Oh well, what you waiting for?
It's all right
'Cause there's beauty in the breakdown
So, let go
Just get in
Oh, it's so amazing here
It's all right
'Cause there's beauty in the breakdown

It gains the more it gives
And then advances with the form
So, honey, back for more
Can't you see that all the stuff's essential?
Such boundless pleasure
We've no time for later
Now you can wait
You roll your eyes
We've twenty seconds to comply

So, let go
Jump in
Oh well, what you waiting for?
It's al right
'Cause there's beauty in the breakdown
So, let go
Just get in 
Oh, it's so amazing here
It's all right
'Cause there's beauty in the breakdown


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 5, 2006)

Could you be loved by Bob Marley


Could you be loved and be loved? 
Could you be loved and be loved? 

Dont let them fool ya,
Or even try to school ya! oh, no!
Weve got a mind of our own,
So go to hell if what youre thinking is not right!
Love would never leave us alone,
A-yin the darkness there must come out to light.

Could you be loved and be loved? 
Could you be loved, wo now! - and be loved? 

(the road of life is rocky and you may stumble too,
So while you point your fingers someone else is judging you)
Love your brotherman!
(could you be - could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be loved? )

Dont let them change ya, oh! -
Or even rearrange ya! oh, no!
Weve got a life to live.
They say: only - only -
Only the fittest of the fittest shall survive -
Stay alive! eh!

Could you be loved and be loved? 
Could you be loved, wo now! - and be loved? 

(you aint gonna miss your water until your well runs dry;
No matter how you treat him, the man will never be satisfied.)
Say something! (could you be - could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be loved? )
Say something! say something!
(could you be - could you be - could you be loved? )
Say something! (could you be - could you be loved? )
Say something! say something! (say something!)
Say something! say something! (could you be loved? )
Say something! say something! reggae, reggae!
Say something! rockers, rockers!
Say something! reggae, reggae!
Say something! rockers, rockers!
Say something! (could you be loved? )
Say something! uh!
Say something! come on!
Say something! (could you be - could you be - could you be loved? )
Say something! (could you be - could you be loved? )
Say something! (could you be - could you be - could you be loved? )
Say something! (could you be - could you be loved? ) /fadeout/


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 5, 2006)

The Boy in the Bubble by Paul Simon

It was a slow day
And the sun was beating
On the soldiers by the side of the road
There was a bright light
A shattering of shop windows
The bomb in the baby carriage
Was wired to the radio
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slow motion
The way we look to us all
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry

It was a dry wind
And it swept across the desert
And it curled into the circle of birth
And the dead sand
Falling on the children
The mothers and the fathers
And the automatic earth
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slow motion
The way we look to us all o-yeah
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry

It's a turn-around jump shot
It's everybody jump start
It's every generation throws a hero up the pop charts
Medicine is magical and magical is art, think of
The Boy in the Bubble
And the baby with the baboon heart

And I believe
These are the days of lasers in the jungle
Lasers in the jungle somewhere
Staccato signals of constant information
A loose affiliation of millionaires
And billionaires and baby
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slo-mo
The way we look to us all o-yeah
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry


----------



## Said1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Old Crow Medicine Show Lyrics
Song: Take 'Em Away Lyrics

(Chorus
Take em away, take em away, Lord 
Take away these chains from me 
My heart is broken cause my spirits not free 
Lord take away these chains from me 

Some birds feathers are too bright to be caged 
I know Im not that colorful but a bird just the same 
Open up your gate now, let me put down my load 
So I can feel at ease and go back to my home 

(Chorus)

Sun beatin down, my legs cant seem to stand 
Theres a boss man at a turnrow with a rifle in his hand 
Ive got nine child, nothin in the pan 
My wife she died hungry while I was plowin land 

(Chorus)

Cant see when I go to work, cant see when I get off 
How do you expect a man not to get lost 
Every year I just keep getting deeper in debt 
If theres a happy day, Lord, I havent seen one yet 

(Chorus)

Land that I love is the land that Im workin 
But its hard to love it all the time when your back is a-hurtin 
Gettin too old now to push this here plow 
Please let me lay down so I can look at the clouds 

(Chorus)

Land that I know is where two rivers collide 
The Brazos the Navaso and the big blue sky 
Flood plains, freight trains, watermelon vines 
Of any place on Gods green earth, this is where I choose to die


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 16, 2006)

America by  Simon & Garfunkel

let us be lovers well marry our fortunes together
Ive got some real estate here in my bag
So we bought a pack of cigarettes and mrs. wagner pies
And we walked off to look for america
kathy, I said as we boarded a greyhound in pittsburgh
michigan seems like a dream to me now
It took me four days to hitchhike from saginaw
Ive gone to look for america

Laughing on the bus
Playing games with the faces
She said the man in the gabardine suit was a spy
I said be careful his bowtie is really a camera

toss me a cigarette, I think theres one in my raincoat
we smoked the last one an hour ago
So I looked at the scenery, she read her magazine
And the moon rose over an open field

kathy, Im lost, I said, though I knew she was sleeping
Im empty and aching and I dont know why
Counting the cars on the new jersey turnpike
Theyve all gone to look for america
All gone to look for america
All gone to look for america


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 18, 2006)

Lost in the Supermarket by the Clash

CHORUS

I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

I wasn't born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
That's how it's been all around me

CHORUS

I'm all tuned in, I see all the programmes
I save coupons from packets of tea
I've got my giant hit discoteque album
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely

CHORUS

And it's not hear
It disappear

CHORUS 2x

I'm all lost 6x (CHORUS: Background 2x)

CHORUS

I'm all lost 3x

CHORUS (fade)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 18, 2006)

Jackie Wilson Said by Van Morrison


Da, da, da, da, da,
Jackie wilson said
It was reet-petite
Kinda love you got
Knock me off my feet
Let it all hang out
Oh, let it all hang out.

And you know
Im so wired-up
Dont need no coffee in my cup
Let it all hang out
Let it all hang out.

Watch this:
Ding-a-ling-a-ling
Ding-a-ling-a-ling-ding
Ding-a-ling-a-ling
Ding-a-ling-a-ling-ding
Do-da-do-da
Im in heaven, Im in heaven
Im in heaven, when you smile
When you smile, when you smile
When you smile.

And when you walk
Across the road
You make my heart go
Boom-boom-boom
Let it all hang out
Baby, let it all hang out
And evry time
You look that way
Honey chile, you make my day
Let it all hang out
Like the man said: let it all hang out.

Watch this:
Ding-a-ling-a-ling ... etc.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 23, 2006)

A Month of Sundays by Don Henley


I used to work for harvester
I used to use my hands
I used to make the tractors and the
Combines that plowed and harvested this
Great land

Now I see my handiwork on the block
Everywhere I turn
And I see the clouds cross the weathered
Faces and I watch the harvest burn
I quit the plant in 57
Had some time for farmin then
Banks back then was lendin money
The banker was the farmers friend

And Ive seen dog days and dusty days;
Late spring snow and early fall sleet;
Ive held the leather reins in my hands
And Ive felt the soft ground under my feet
Between the hot, dry weather and the taxes
And the cold war its been hard to make
Ends meet

But I always kept the clothes on out backs;
I always put the shoes on our feet
My grandson, he comes home from college
He says, we get the government we
Deserve.

My son-in-law just shakes his head and says,
That little punk, he never had to serve.
And I sit here in the shadow of the suburbs
And look out across these empty fields
I sit here in earshot of the bypass and all
Night I listen to the rushin of the wheels
The big boys, they all got computers:
Got incorporated, too

Me, I just know how to raise things
That was all I ever knew
Now, it all comes down to numbers
Now Im glad that I have quit
Folks these days just dont do nothin
Simply for the love of it

I went into town of the fourth of july
Watched em parade past the union jack
Watched em break out the brass and beat
On the drum

One step forward and two steps back
And I saw a sign on easy street,
Said be prepared to stop.
Pray for the independent , little man
I dont see next years crop
And I sit here on the back porch in the
Twilight

And I hear the crickets hum
I sit and watch the lightning in the distance
But the showers never come
I sit here and listen to the wind blow
I sit here and rub my hands
I it here and listen to the clock strike,
And I wonder when Ill see my
Companion again


----------



## Shattered (Mar 24, 2006)

Sometimes I'm lost - And then I'm found
Sometimes I feel - Turned inside out
I'm often silent when I'm screaming inside
Instead of love - We tend to hate
We never quite - Apprecaite
How much the other person cares or tries


CHORUS
Hold me close
Don't ever let me go
I'm confused
Maybe someday I will know why...
Sometimes I'm right as rain
And when it rains it pours
You're such a mystery
Why can't I unlock the door

All that glitters isn't gold
Too much is overkill
Love can be beautiful
Or a bitter pill


And when I'm right - I'm also wrong
We give and take - To get along
There's so much more to this
Than I ever dreamed
And when you smile - I have to laugh
And when you cry - I'm torn in half
So calm and yet so loose at the seams
CHORUS

OPERA
Liebe kahn eine bittere pille sein
Eine bittere pille
Liebe ist eine bittere pille
Liebe kahn eine bittere pille sein
[German to English translation
Love a bitter pill can be
A bitter pill
Love is a bitter pill
A bitter pill]


----------



## GotZoom (Mar 24, 2006)

Ive become impossible
Holding on to when
When everything seemed to matter more
The two of us
All used and beaten up
Watching fate as it flows down the path we have chose

You and me
Were in this together now
None of them can stop us now
We will make it through somehow
You and me
If the world should break in two
Until the very end of me
Until the very end of you

Awake to the sound as they peel apart the skin
They pick and they pull
Trying to get their fingers in
Well theyve got to kill what we found
Well theyve got to hate what they fear
Well theyve got to make it go away
Well theyve got to make it disappear

The farther I fall Im beside you
As lost as I get I will find you
The deeper the wound Im inside you
For ever and ever I am a part of

You and me
Were in this together now
None of them can stop us now
We will make it through some how
You and me
If the world should break in two
Until the very end of me
Until the very end of you

All that we were is gone we have to hold on
When all our hope is gone we have to hold on
All that we were is gone but we can hold on

You and me
Were in this together now
None of them can stop us now
We will make it through somehow
You and me

Even after everything
Youre the queen and Im the king
Nothing else means anything


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 27, 2006)

Dancing In The Ruins by Blue Oyster Cult

Tomorrow soon turns into yesterday.
Everything we see just fades away.
There's sky and sand where mountains used to be.
Time drops by a second to eternity.
It doesn't matter if we turn to dust;
Turn and turn and turn we must!
I guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight!
Dancin' in the ruins!
Guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight!

There's laughter where I used to see your tears.
It's all done with mirrors, have no fears.
There's nothing pure or sacred in our time.
The nights we spent together are no crime.
It doesn't matter if we turn to dust;
Turn and turn and turn we must!
I guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight!
Dancin' in the ruins!
Guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight!

Like marble statues always flowing lay,
From castles built in silence, let us play.
Even though our skulls rot in our flesh.
We can build a laser, tear the mesh.
It doesn't matter if we turn to dust;
Turn and turn and turn we must.
I guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight! Dancin' in the ruins!
Guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight! Dancin' in the ruins!
Guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight! Dancin' in the ruins!
Guess I'll see you dancin' in the ruins tonight!
Dancin' in the ruins!


----------



## Said1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Metallica - Crash Course in Brain Surgery


Look inside and you will see
The words are cutting deep inside my brain
Thunder burning, quickly turning
Knife of words is driving me insane
Insane, yeah

Raven black is on my track
He shows me how to neutralize the knife
Show to me in surgery
The art of fighting words to conquer life
Conquer life, yeah



Now the wicked lance of fear
Is driving from my heady mountain brain
Crash course in brain surgery
Has stopped the bloody knife of words again
Yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Said1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> Jackie Wilson Said by Van Morrison
> 
> 
> Da, da, da, da, da,
> ...



Awesome. I love that song.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Van Morrison - Moondance

Well, its a marvelous night for a moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
neath the cover of october skies
And all the leaves on the trees are falling
To the sound of the breezes that blow
And Im trying to please to the calling
Of your heart-strings that play soft and low
And all the nights magic seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight seems to shine in your blush

Chorus:
Can I just have one a more moondance with you, my love
Can I just make some more romance with a-you, my love

Well, I wanna make love to you tonight
I cant wait til the morning has come
And I know that the time is just right
And straight into my arms you will run
And when you come my heart will be waiting
To make sure that youre never alone
There and then all my dreams will come true, dear
There and then I will make you my own
And every time I touch you, you just tremble inside
And I know how much you want me that you cant hide


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 28, 2006)

Red Rubber Ball by The Cyrkle


I should have known you'd bid me farewell
There's a lesson to be learned from this and I learned it very well
Now I know you're not the only starfish in the sea
If I never hear your name again, it's all the same to me

And I think it's gonna be all right
Yeah, the worst is over now
The mornin' sun is shinin' like a red rubber ball

You never care for secrets I confide
For you I'm just an ornament, somethin' for your pride
Always runnin', never carin', that's the life you live
Stolen minutes of your time were all ya had to give

And I think it's gonna be all right
Yeah, the worst is over now
The mornin' sun is shinin' like a red rubber ball

The story's in the past with nothin' to recall
I've got my life to live and I don't need you at all
The roller-coaster ride we took is nearly at an end
I bought my ticket with my tears, that's all I'm gonna spend

And I think it's gonna be all right
Yeah, the worst is over now
The mornin' sun is shinin' like a red rubber ball

Oh, oh, oh
I think it's gonna be all right
Yeah, the worst is over now
The mornin' sun is shinin' like a red rubber ball


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet Jane by Lou Reed


Standing on the corner
Suitcase in my hand
Jacks in his corset, jane is in her vest
Me, honey, Im in a rock n roll band
Ridin in a stutz bearcat, jim
Those were different times
They studied rules of verse
And those ladies they rolled their eyes

Sweet jane
Sweet jane
Sweet jane

Jack, he is a banker
Jane, she is a clerk
Both of them save their money
When they come home from work
Sittin by the fire
Radio does play, look classical music there, kids
The march of the wooden soldiers
You can hear jack say

Sweet jane
Sweet jane
Sweet jane

Some people like to go out dancing
And other people like us, we gotta work
And theres even some evil mothers
Theyll tell you that life is just made out of dirt
And women never really faint
All the villains always blink their eyes
That children are the only ones who blush
And life is just to die

Anyone who ever had a heart
And wouldnt turn around and break it
Anyone who ever played a part
And wouldnt turn around and hate it

Sweet jane
Sweet jane
Sweet jane

Sweet jane, sweet jane
Sweet jane, oh honey, sweet jane
Sweet jane, oh, sweet jane
Sweet jane, sweet jane


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 28, 2006)

Each Small Candle by Roger Waters

Not the torturer will scare me
Nor the body's final fall
Nor the barrels of death's rifles
Nor the shadows on the wall
Nor the night when to the ground
The last dim star of pain, is held
But the blind indifference
Of a merciless unfeeling world

Lying in the burnt out shell
Of some Albanian farm
An old Babushka
Holds a crying baby in her arms
A soldier from the other side
A man of heart and pride
Breaks ranks, lays down his rifle
And kneels by her side

He binds her wounds
He gives her food
And calms the crying child
She gives him absolution then
Across the great divide
He picks his way back through the broken
China of her life
And there at the kerb
The samaritan Serb turns..
Turns and waves.. goodbye

And each small candle
Lights a corner of the dark


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 28, 2006)

Marlene on The Wall by Suzanne Vega

Even if I am in love with you
All this to say, whats it to you? 
Observe the blood, the rose tattoo
Of the fingerprints on me from you

Other evidence has shown
That you and I are still alone
We skirt around the danger zone
And dont talk about it later

Marlene watches from the wall
Her mocking smile says it all
As the records the rise and fall
Of every soldier passing

But the only soldier now is me
Im fighting things I cannot see
I think its called my destiny
That I am changing

Marlene on the wall

I walk to your house in the afternoon
By the butcher shot with the sawdust strewn
dont give away the goods too soon
Is waht she might have told me

Marlene watches from the wall
Her mocking smile says it all
As the records the rise and fall
Of every man whos been here

But the only one here now is me
Im fighting things I cannot see
I think its called my destiny
That I am changing

Marlene on the wall


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 29, 2006)

Space Dye Vest by Dream Theater


Falling through pages of martens on angels
Feeling my heart pull west
I saw the future dressed as a stranger
Love in a space-dye vest

Love is an act of blood and I'm bleeding
A pool in the shape of a heart
Beauty projection in the reflection
Always the worst way to start

"but he's the sort who can't know
Anyone intimately, least of all a
Woman. he doesn't know what a woman
Is. he wants you for a possession,
Something to look at like a painting or an ivory box.
Something to own and to display. he doesn?t want you to be real,
Or to think or to live. he doesn?t love you, but I love you.
I want you to have your own thoughts and ideas and feelings,
even when
I hold you in my arms. it's our last chance... it's our last
chance..."

Now that you're gone I'm trying to take it
Learning to swallow the rage
Found a new girl I think we can make it
As long as she stays on the page

This is not how I want it to end
And I'll never be open again

"...i was gonna move out...ummm...get,
Get a job, get my own place, ummm,
But... I go into the mall where i
Want to work and they tell me, i'm,
I was too young..."

"some people, gave advice before,
About facing the facts, about
Facing reality. and this is, this
Without a doubt, is his biggest
Challenge ever. he's going to have to face it.
You're gonna have to try, he's gonna to have to try and,
Uh, and, and, and get some help here. I mean no one can
Say they know how he feels."

"that, so they say that, in ya know
Like, houston or something, you'd
Say it's a hundred and eighty degrees,
But it's a dry heat
. in houston they say that?
 Oh, maybe not. I'm all mixed up.
Dry until they hit the swimming pool."

"...i get up with the sun... listen.
You have your own room to sleep in,
I don't care what you do. I don't
Care when. that door gets locked,
That door gets locked at night by nine o'clock.
If you're not in this house by nine o'clock, then you'd better
find some
Place to sleep. because you're not going to be a bum in this
house.
Supper is ready..."

There's no one to take my blame
If they wanted to
There's nothing to keep me sane
And it's all the same to you
There's nowhere to set my aim
So I'm everywhere
Never come near me again
Do you really think I need you

I'll never be open again, I could never be open again.
I'll never be open again, I could never be open again.

And I'll smile and I'll learn to pretend
And I'll never be open again
And I'll have no more dreams to defend
And I'll never be open again


----------



## GotZoom (Mar 30, 2006)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


Hello
I've waited here for you
Everlong

Tonight
I throw myself into
And out of the red, out of her head she sang

Come down
And waste away with me
Down with me

Slow how
You wanted it to be
I'm over my head, out of her head she sang


And I wonder
When I sing along with you
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when
She sang


Breathe out
So I could breathe you in
Hold you in

And now
I know you've always been
Out of your head, out of my head I sang


And I wonder
When I sing along with you
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when
She sang


And I wonder
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when
She sang


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 30, 2006)

Albuquerque by Weird Al Yankovic


Way back when I was just a little bitty boy living in a box under the stairs in the corner of the basement of the house half a block down the street from Jerry's Bait shop
You know the place
well anyway, back then life was going swell and everything was just peachy

Except, of course, for the undeniable fact that every single morning
My mother would make me a big ol' bowl of sauerkraut for breakfast

Awww - Big bowl of sauerkraut
Every single mornin'
It was driving me crazy

I said to my mom
I said "Hey, mom, what's with all the sauerkraut?"
And my dear, sweet mother
She just looked at me like a cow looks at an oncoming train
And she leaned right down next to me
And she said "IT'S GOOD FOR YOU"
And then she tied me to the wall and stuck a funnel in my mouth
And force fed me nothing but sauerkraut until I was twenty six and a half years old

That's when I swore that someday
Someday I would get outta that basement and travel to a magical, far away place
Where the sun is always shining and the air smells like warm root beer
And the towels are oh so fluffy
Where the shriners and the lepers play their ukuleles all day long
And anyone on the street will gladly shave your back for a nickel

Wacka wacka doodoo yeah

Well, let me tell you, people, it wasn't long at all before my dream came true
Because the very next day, a local radio station had this contest
To see who could correctly guess the number of molecules in Leonard Nimoy's butt
I was off by three, but I still won the grand prize
That's right, a first class one-way ticket to

Albuquerque
Albuquerque

Oh yeah
You know, I'd never been on a real airplane before
And I gotta tell ya, it was really great
Except that I had to sit between two large Albanian women with excruciatingly severe body odor
And the little kid in back of me kept throwin' up the whole time
The flight attendants ran out of Dr. Pepper and salted peanuts
And the in-flight movie was Bio-Dome with Pauly Shore
And, oh yeah, three of the airplane engines burned out
And we went into a tailspin and crashed into a hillside
And the plane exploded in a giant fireball and everybody died
Except for me
You know why?

'Cause I had my tray table up
And my seat back in the full upright position
Had my tray table up
And my seat back in the full upright position
Had my tray table up
And my seat back in the full upright position

Ah ha ha ha
Ah ha ha
Ahhhh

So I crawled from the twisted, burnin' wreckage
I crawled on my hands and knees for three full days
Draggin' along my big leather suitcase and my garment bag
And my tenor saxophone and my twelve-pound bowling ball
And my lucky, lucky autographed glow-in-the-dark snorkel
But finally I arived at the world famous Albuquerque Holiday Inn
Where the towels are oh so fluffy
And you can eat your soup right out of the ashtrays if you wanna
It's OK, they're clean

Well, I checked into my room and I turned down the A/C
And I turned on the SpectraVision
And I'm just about to eat that little chocolate mint on my pillow
That I love so very, very much when suddenly, there's a knock on the door

Well now, who could that be?
I say "Who is it?"
No answer
"Who is it?"
There's no answer
"WHO IS IT?"
They're not sayin' anything

So, finally I go over and I open the door and just as I suspected
It's some big fat hermaphrodite with a Flock-Of-Seagulls haircut and only one nostril
Oh man, I hate it when I'm right
So anyway, he bursts into my room and he grabs my lucky snorkel
And I'm like "Hey, you can't have that"
"That snorkel's been just like a snorkel to me"
And he's like "Tough"
And I'm like "Give it"
And he's like "Make me"
And I'm like "'Kay"
So I grabbed his leg and he grabbed my esophagus
And I bit off his ear and he chewed off my eyebrows
And I took out his appendix and he gave me a colonic irrigation
Yes indeed, you better believe it
And somehow in the middle of it all, the phone got knocked off the hook
And twenty seconds later, I heard a farmiliar voice
And you know what it said?
I'll tell you what it said

It said
"If you'd like to make a call, please hang up and try again"
"If you need help, hang up and then dial your operator"
"If you'd like to make a call, please hang up and try again"
"If you need help, hang up and then dial your operator"

In Albuquerque
Albuquerque

Well, to cut a long story short, he got away with my snorkel
But I made a a solemn vow right then and there that I would not rest
I would not sleep for an instant until the one-nostrilled man was brought to justice
But first, I decided to buy some donuts

So I got in my car and I drove over to the donut shop
And I walked on up to the guy behind the counter
And he says "Yeah, what do ya want?"
I said "You got any glazed donuts?"
He said "No, we're outta glazed donuts"
I said "You got any jelly donuts?"
He said "No, we're outta jelly donuts"
I said "You got any Bavarian cream-filled donuts?"
He said "No, we're outta Bavarian cream-filled donuts"
I said "You got any cinnamon rolls?"
He said "No, we're outta cinnamon rolls"
I said "You got any apple fritters?"
He said "No, we're outta apple fritters"
I said "You got any bear claws?"
He said "Wait a minute, I'll go check"
"NO, we're outta bear claws"
I said "Well, in that case - in that case, what do you have?"
He says "All I got right now is this box of one dozen starving, crazed weasels"
I said "OK, I'll take that"

So he hands me the box and I open up the lid and the weasels jump out
And they immediately latch onto my face and start bitin' me all over
(rabid gnawing sounds)
Oh man, they were just going nuts
They were tearin' me apart
You know, I think it was just about that time that a little ditty started goin' through my head"
I believe it went a little something like this . . .

Doh
Get 'em off me
Get 'em off me
Oh
No, get 'em off, get 'em off
Oh, oh God, oh God
Oh, get 'em off me
Oh, oh God
Ah, (more screaming)

I ran out into the street with these flesh-eating weasels all over my face
Wavin' my arms all around and just runnin', runnin', runnin'
Like a constipated weiner dog
And as luck would have it, that's exactly when I ran into the girl of my dreams
Her name was Zelda
She was a caligraphy enthusiast with a slight overbite and hair the color of strained peaches
I'll never forget the first thing she said to me.
She said "Hey, you've got weasels on your face"

That's when I knew it was true love
We were inseperable after that
Aw, we ate together, we bathed together
We even shared the same piece of mint-flavored dental floss
The world was our burrito
So we got married and we bought us a house
And had two beautiful children - Nathaniel and Superfly
Oh, we were so very very very happy, aw yeah

But then one fateful night, Zelda said to me
She said "Sweetie pumpkin? Do you wanna join the Columbia Record Club?"
I said "Woah, hold on now, baby"
"I'm just not ready for that kinda commitment"
So we broke up and I never saw her again
But that's just the way things go

In Albuquerque
Albuquerque

Anyway, things really started lookin' up for me
Because about a week later, I finally achieved my lifelong dream
That's right, I got me a part-time job at The Sizzler
I even made employee of the month after I put that grease fire out with my face
Aw yeah, everybody was pretty jealous of me after that
I was gettin' a lot of attitude

OK, like one time, I was out in the parking lot
Tryin' to remove my excess earwax with a golf pencil
When I see this guy Marty tryin' to carry a big ol' sofa up the stairs all by himself
So I, I say to him, I say "Hey, you want me to help you with that?"
And Marty, he just rolls his eyes and goes
"No, I want you to cut off my arms and legs with a chainsaw"

So I did

And then he gets all indignant on me
He's like "Hey man, I was just being sarcastic"
Well, that's just great
How was I supposed to know that?
I'm not a mind reader for cryin' out loud
Besides, now he's got a really cute nickname - Torso-Boy
So what's he complaining about?

Say, that reminds me of another amusing anecdote
This guy comes up to me on the street and he tells me he hasn't had a bite in three days
Well, I knew what he meant
But just to be funny, I took a big bite out of his jugular vein
And he's yellin' and screamin' and bleeding all over
And I'm like "Hey, come on, don'tcha get it?"
But he just keeps rolling around on the sidewalk, bleeding, and screaming
(screaming sounds)
You know, just completely missing the irony of the whole situation
Man, some people just can't take a joke, you know?

Anyway, um, um, where was I?
Kinda lost my train of thought

Uh, well, uh, OK
Anyway I, I know it's kinda a roundabout way of saying it
But I guess the whole point I'm tryin' to make here is

I HATE SAUERKRAUT!

That's all I'm really tryin' to say
And, by the way, if one day you happen to wake up
And find yourself in an existential quandry
Full of loathing and self-doubt
And wracked with the pain and isolation of your pitiful meaningless existence
At least you can take a small bit of comfort in knowing that
Somewhere out there in this crazy old mixed-up universe of ours
There's still a little place called

Albuquerque
Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque

I said "A" (A)
"L" (L)
"B" (B)
"U" (U)
"querque" (querque)

Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque
Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque, Albuquerque

Albuquerque

(belch)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 30, 2006)

Thirteen by Big Star 


Won't you let me walk you home from school 
Won't you let me meet you at the pool 
Maybe Friday I can 
get tickets for the dance 
and I'll take you 
Won't you tell your dad, "Get off my back" 
Tell him what we said 'bout 'Paint It Black' 
Rock 'n Roll is here to stay 
Come inside where it's okay 
And I'll shake you. 
Won't you tell me what you're thinking of 
Would you be an outlaw for my love 
If it's so, well, let me know 
If it's "no", well, I can go 
I won't make you


----------



## deaddude (Mar 31, 2006)

Let Me Die In My Footsteps 
by Bob Dylan

I will not go down under the ground
"Cause somebody tells me that death's comin' 'round
An' I will not carry myself down to die
When I go to my grave my head will be high,
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground.

There's been rumors of war and wars that have been
The meaning of the life has been lost in the wind
And some people thinkin' that the end is close by
"Stead of learnin' to live they are learning to die.
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground.

I don't know if I'm smart but I think I can see
When someone is pullin' the wool over me
And if this war comes and death's all around
Let me die on this land 'fore I die underground.
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground.

There's always been people that have to cause fear
They've been talking of the war now for many long years
I have read all their statements and I've not said a word
But now Lawd God, let my poor voice be heard.
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground.

If I had rubies and riches and crowns
I'd buy the whole world and change things around
I'd throw all the guns and the tanks in the sea
For they are mistakes of a past history.
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground.

Let me drink from the waters where the mountain streams flood
Let me smell of wildflowers flow free through my blood
Let me sleep in your meadows with the green grassy leaves
Let me walk down the highway with my brother in peace.
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground.

Go out in your country where the land meets the sun
See the craters and the canyons where the waterfalls run
Nevada, New Mexico, Arizona, Idaho
Let every state in this union seep in your souls.
And you'll die in your footsteps
Before you go down under the ground.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Mar 31, 2006)

I Believe by Joe Satriani 


Ive been out walking for hours.
Ive got something on my mind.
How did we get here? where are we going? 
And why is life so hard? 

I read the stories, see the photographs.
Worlds in a crazy space.
Ive got to hold on to my dreams;
Theres just no other place.
Theres just no other place.

I believe
We can change anything.
I believe
We can rise above this.
I believe
Theres a reason for everything.
I believe
In my dream.

Ive seen the shadows of the living.
Seen them turn and walk away.
And I keep searching for the right words
To send these thoughts away.

Theres a picture I like to look at,
A picture of a beautiful face.
And I see something in her eyes,
Sends me to a better place.
Sends me to a better place.


I believe
We can change anything.
I believe
We can rise above this.
I believe
Theres a reason for everything.
I believe
In my dream.

I believe
We can change anything.
I believe
In my dream.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 1, 2006)

Monday Morning Rock by Marshall Crenshaw

The same old sounds, the same old sights 
The same old Friday and Saturday nights 
We're out all night, we must have fun 
It's hard to know, but it has to be done. 
I'm gonna be relieved when I can finally stop 
And do the Monday Morning Rock. 

Neon lights of pink and blue 
A drink in my hand and my arm around you 
The beat runs on 'till way past dawn 
The doors open up, there's a day going on 
That's when I know I gotta go home and set my clock 
To do the Monday Morning Rock. 

Well now everybody all up and down the block 
Let's do the Monday Morning Rock. 

No more fun, the weekend's done 
We've done our duty, now we're all alone 
I touch your hand, your eyes meet mine 
It's warm, it's quiet, and I'm feeling fine 
Let's turn out all the lights and lock the lock 
And do the Monday Morning Rock.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 3, 2006)

Change of The Guard by Steely Dan


If you listen you can hear it
Its the laughter in the street
Its the motion in the music
And the fire beneath your feet
All the signs are right this time
You dont have to try so very hard
If you live in this world
Youre feelin the change of the guard

All the cowboys and your neighbors
Can you swallow up your pride
Take your guns off it youre willin
And you know were on your side
If you wanna get thru the years
Its high time you played your card
If you live in this world
Youre feelin the change of the guard


----------



## Shattered (Apr 7, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You...  (For some reason, today, it reminds me of RWA, and Clay playing cat and mouse..)   (Sorry guys...)



Ive got another confession to make
Im your fool
Everyones got their chains to break
Holdin you

Were you born to resist or be abused?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Are you gone and onto someone new?

I needed somewhere to hang my head
Without your noose
You gave me something that I didnt have
But had no use
I was too weak to give in
Too strong to lose
My heart is under arrest again
But I break loose
My head is giving me life or death
But I cant choose
I swear Ill never give in
I refuse

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
Your trust, you must
Confess

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Oh...

Ohhhhhh
Ohhhhhh
Ohhhhhh
Ohh

Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
The life, the love
You die to heal
The hope that starts
The broken hearts
Your trust, you must
Confess

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?

Ive got another confession my friend
Im no fool
Im getting tired of starting again
Somewhere new

Were you born to resist or be abused?
I swear Ill never give in
I refuse

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
Your trust, you must
Confess
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Oh...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 9, 2006)

Quitter by Gas Giants


Looking over all the angles obvious that some aint right
Litter the recycle bin with all the things I'll change tonight
Well thats not wrong, its merely lame
Theres no need to hide my shame
Well Im tired of slowly sinking
Still theres no one else to blame

I cant help it Im a quitter
From inside Im cold and bitter
Always out an unbeliever
Were not floating in the ether

Sick of the illusion that it's sad to ever want to know
Taking off and sputtering whenever it was time to go

Well it's not my fault, I'll never try
I cant even tell you why
Well I thought I heard you calling
From the corner of my eye

I cant help it Im a quitter
From inside Im cold and bitter
Always out and in denial
Laying wreaths and Spanish tile
Im not scared Im only nervous
When chocolate shakes and power surges
Stephen Hawking cant know either
Were not floating in the ether

It's not my fault, I'll never try
Well I cant even tell you why
Well I thought I heard you calling
From the corner of my eye

I cant help it Im a quitter
From inside Im cold and bitter
Always out and in denial
Laying wreaths and Spanish tile
Im not scared Im only nervous
When chocolate shakes and power surges
Stephen Hawking cant know either
Were not floating in the ether

Always out and in denial
Laying wreaths and Spanish tile
Stephen Hawking cant know either
Were not floating in the ether.....


----------



## jillian (Apr 9, 2006)

Thunder Road By: Bruce Springsteen (

The screen door slams, Mary's dress sways
Like a vision she dances across the porch as the radio plays
Roy Orbison singing For The Lonely
Hey, that's me and I want you only
Don't turn me home again. I just can't face myself alone again
Don't run back inside, darling, you know just what I'm here for
So you're scared and you're thinking that maybe we ain't that young anymore
Show a little faith, there's magic in the night
You ain't a beauty but, hey, you're alright
Oh, and that's alright with me

You can hide 'neath your covers and study your pain
Make crosses from your lovers, throw roses in the rain
Waste your summer praying in vain
For a savior to rise from these streets
Well now, I ain't no hero, that's understood
All the redemption I can offer, girl, is beneath this dirty hood
With a chance to make it good somehow
Hey, what else can we do now?
Except roll down the window and let the wind blow back your hair
Well, the night's busting open, these two lanes will take us anywhere
We got one last chance to make it real
To trade in these wings on some wheels
Climb in back, heaven's waiting on down the tracks
Oh oh, come take my hand
We're riding out tonight to case the promised land
Oh oh oh oh, Thunder Road
Oh, Thunder Road, oh, Thunder Road
It's lying out there like a killer in the sun
Hey, I know it's late, we can make it if we run
Oh oh oh oh, Thunder Road
Sit tight, take hold, Thunder Road

Well, I got this guitar and I learned how to make it talk
And my car's out back if you're ready to take that long walk
From your front porch to my front seat
The door's open but the ride ain't free
And I know you're lonely for words that I ain't spoken
But tonight we'll be free, all the promises'll be broken

There were ghosts in the eyes of all the boys you sent away
They haunt this dusty beach road in the skeleton frames of burned-out Chevrolets
They scream your name at night in the street
Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet
And in the lonely cool before dawn
You hear their engines rolling on
But when you get to the porch, they're gone on the wind
So Mary, climb in
It's a town full of losers, I'm pulling out of here to win


----------



## deaddude (Apr 10, 2006)

No Surprises, by Radiohead

A heart that's full up like a landfill, 
a job that slowly kills you,
bruises that won't heal. 
You look so tired-unhappy, 
bring down the government, 
they don't, they don't speak for us.
I'll take a quiet life,
a handshake of carbon monoxide, 

with no alarms and no surprises, 
no alarms and no surprises, 
no alarms and no surprises, 
Silent silence. 

This is my final fit,
my final bellyache, 

with no alarms and no surprises,
no alarms and no surprises,
no alarms and no surprises please. 

Such a pretty house
and such a pretty garden. 

No alarms and no surprises, 
no alarms and no surprises, 
no alarms and no surprises please.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 16, 2006)

If You Could Read My Mind by Gordon Lightfoot

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
bout a ghost from a wishin well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
You know that ghost is me
And I will never be set free
As long as Im a ghost that you cant see
If I could read your mind love
What a tale your thoughts could tell
Just like a paperback novel
The kind that drugstores sell
When you reach the part where the heartaches come
The hero would be me
But heroes often fail
And you wont read that book again
Because the endings just too hard to take

Id walk away like a movie star
Who gets burned in a three way script
Enter number two
A movie queen to play the scene
Of bringing all the good things out in me
But for now love, lets be real
* I never thought I could act this way *
And Ive got to say that I just dont get it
I dont know where we went wrong
But the feelins gone
And I just cant get it back

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
bout a ghost from a wishin well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
But stories always end
And if you read between the lines
Youll know that Im just tryin to understand
The feelins that you lack
I never thought I could feel this way
And Ive got to say that I just to get it
I dont know where we went wrong
But the feelins gone
And I just cant get it back


----------



## deaddude (Apr 17, 2006)

Hide away by John Fogerty

Howdy, friend, beggin' your pardon,
Is there somethin' on your mind?
You've gone and sold all your belongings,
Is that something in your eye?

Well, I know you really never
Liked the way it all goes down;
Go on, Hideaway.

What's that you say?
We're all bound for the graveyard;
Oooh, I wish you well.
Think it's gonna rain,
Oh, what's the diff'rence,
Is there some way I can help?

'Cause you know, I'm gonna miss you
When you're gone, oh, Lord,
Wish I Could Hideaway

Hold on, give yourself a chance,
I can hear the leavin' train.

All aboard! Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye!
Oooh, I wish you well.
See you soon, maybe tomorrow.
You can never tell;

"Cause you know, I'm gonna miss you
When you're gone, oh,
Wish I could Hideaway

Hideaway, hideaway, hideaway, hideaway.
Hideaway, hideaway,
Hideaway, hideaway.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 18, 2006)

Ann It Goes by Circus Monkey

I got a tired story, I got a tired heart
This carousel is a monster, it takes up the whole park
It started somewhere, somewhere way back there
Ann it goes
Ann it goes

She left a lifetime of passes, now here's a real big joke
I'm getting sick to my stomach, I need the antidote
It started somewhere, somewhere way back there
Ann it goes
Ann it goes

Ann it goes
Ann it goes (repeat)


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 23, 2006)

Winds may blow over the icy sea
I'll take with me the warmth of thee
A taste of honey
A taste much sweeter than wine

I will return
I'll return
I'll come back for the honey and you

I'll leave behind my heart to wear
And may it e'er remind you of
A taste of honey
A taste much sweeter than wine

I will return
I'll return
I'll come back for the honey and you

He ne'er came back to his love so fair
And so she died dreaming of his kiss
His kiss of honey
A taste more bitter than wine

I will return
I will return
I'll come back for the honey and you
I'll come back for the honey and you


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 25, 2006)

Cover Girl: by New Kids on the Block

I get up in the morning and I see your face, girl
Youre looking so good, everythings in place
Dont you know I could never leave your side girl
Wont you stay here with me and be my bride? 
Dont you know youre my kind, youre just what I like
Girl youre everything, dont you know youre alright
The only girl Ive always needed for so long
Chorus:
Oh, oh-oh, shes my cover girl
Oh, oh-oh, oh, oh-oh
Oh, oh-oh, shes my cover girl
Oh, oh-oh, oh, oh-oh


































*Just Kidding!*


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 25, 2006)

Seriously though.

Don Henley- Sit Down, Your rockin' the Boat

I dreamed last night I got on the boat to heaven,
And by some chance I had brought my dice along,
And there I stood,
And I hollered,
"Some one save me,"
but the passengers they knew right from wrong.
For the people all said,
"Sit down, sit down you're rockin' the boat."

People all said,
"Sit down, sit down you're rockin' the boat."

And the devil will drag you under,
By the sharp lapel of your checkered coat,
"Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down"

I sailed away on that little boat to heaven,
And by some chance found a bottle in my fist,
And there I stood, 
Nicely passing out the whiskey, 
But the passengers were bound to resist.

For the people all said,
"Beware, you're on a heavenly trip."
People all said,
"Beware, you'll scuttle the ship"

 People all said,
"Beware, beware"
People all said,
"Beware." 
And the devil will drag you under,
By the fancy tie 'round your wicked throat, 
"Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down "
Sit down you're rockin' the boat" 

And as I laughed at those passengers to heaven, Ha ha ha!  Oooooh. 
A great big wave came and washed me overboard,  
Oooooh 
And as I sank, 
And I hollered, 
"Someone save me" 
That's the moment I woke up, Oooooh 
Thank the Lord!  Thank the Lord, thank the Lord! 
And I said to myself, Said to myself, 
"Sit down, sit down you're rockin' the boat."
Said to myself, 
"Sit down, sit down you're rockin' the boat."
And the devil will drag you under,
With a soul so heavy you'd never float,  "Sit down, sit down"
Said to myself,
"Sit down"
And the devil will drag you under, 
Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down,
Sit down you're rockin' the boat.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 26, 2006)

Soul to Squeeze by Red Hot Chili Peppers

I've got a bad disease 
But from my brain is where I bleed. 
Insanity it seems 
Has got me by my soul to squeeze. 

Well all the love from thee 
With all the dying trees I scream. 
The angels in my dreams (yeah) 
Have turned to demons of greed that's mean. 

Chorus: 
Where I go I just don't know 
I got to got to gotta take it slow. 
When I find my piece of mind 
I'm gonna give you some of my good time. 

Today love smiled on me. 
It took away my face say please 
All that you had to free 
You gotta let it be oh yeah. 

Chorus 

Oh, so polite indeed 
Well I got everything I need. 
Oh make my days a breeze 
And take away my self destruction. 

It's bitter baby, 
And it's very sweet. 
I'm on a rollercoaster, 
but I'm on my feet. 
Take me to the river, 
Let me on your shore. 
I'll be coming back baby, 
I'll be coming back for more. 

Doo doo doo doo dingle zing a dong bone 
Ba-di ba-da ba-zumba crunga cong gone bad 

I could not forget 
But I will not endeavor 
Simple pleasures aren't as special 
But I wont regret it never. 

Chorus 

Where I go I just don't know 
I might end up somewhere in Mexico. 
When I find my piece of mind 
I'm gonna keep you for the end of time.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 26, 2006)

Its Not Easy Being Green by Kermit

It's not that easy bein' green;
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves.
When I think it could be nicer being red, or
yellow or gold-
or something much more colorful like that.

It's not easy bein' green.
It seems you blend in with so many other
ordinary things.
And people tend to pass you over 'cause you're
not standing out like flashy sparkles in the water-
or stars in the sky.

But green's the color of Spring.
And green can be cool and friendly-like.
And green can be big like an ocean, or important
like a mountain, or tall like a tree.

When green is all there is to be
It could make you wonder why, but why wonder why?
Wonder, I am green and it'll do fine,
it's beautiful!
And I think it's what I want to be.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 26, 2006)

Drinking and Driving by Black Flag

Drink
Drink
Drink
Drink
Dont think
Drive
Kill

Get drunk a lot
And work 40 hours a week
Spend half your time
Hung over, sick and weak

Make sure to tell yourself that this is cool
And make sure to tell yourself that you have no choice
And make sure to tell your friends that they drive you to it
And that you can quit anytime
That you want, anytime
You can quit
Anytime
That you want
You can quit
Anytime
You can quit
Anytime
Anytime

Drink
Drink
Drink
Drink
Dont think
Drive
Kill

Party down, party down
Drinkin til you cant even see
take  your car with your buddies
And wrap it around a tree

Make sure to tell yourself that this is cool
And make sure to tell yourself that you have no choice
And make sure to tell your friends that they drive you to it
And that you can quit anytime
That you want
You can quit
Anytime
That you want
You can quit
Anytime
That you want
You can quit
You can quit
You can quit

Make sure to tell yourself that this is cool
And make sure to tell yourself that you have no choice
And make sure to tell your friends that they drive you to it
And that you can quit anytime
That you want
Anytime
You can quit anytime
That you want
You can quit anytime
That you want
You can quit
Anytime

Drink
Drink
Drink
Drink
Dont think
Drive
Kill

Feelin pretty petty
Lying cold in a hospital bed
Busted car, busted head
You had a friend but now hes dead

Make sure to tell yourself that this is cool
And make sure to tell yourself that you have no choice
And make sure to tell your friends that they drive you to it
And that you can quit anytime
That you want
Anytime
You can quit anytime
That you want
You can quit anytime
That you want
You can quit
Anytime

Anytime, anytime


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 26, 2006)

She Was A Woman
Written by Doug Hopkins
Performed by The Chimeras


She was a woman unafriad of fire
She slept with a thousand men in vain
She dreams messiah
But something tells me that it's time to go home
To wrestle the demons down
Before I reach the door

She was a woman ten feet tall and never cryin'
And everything I was trying to sell she wasn't buyin'
But something tells me that it's time to go home
To wrestle the demons down
Before I reach the door

[chorus]

And disregard to feel this way
She'll tell you that she wants you
And nevermind to care this way
She somehow seemed, somehow seemed
To haunt you

And she was a woman unafraid and burning
And everything around her world was slowly turning
The sunset tells me that it's time to go home
To wrestle the demons down
Before I reach the door

[chorus]

Guitar Solo

She somehow seems to haunt you
She somehow seems to haunt you
She somehow seems to haunt you
She somehow seems to haunt you


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Sandy by Polaris 


Hey smilin' strange
You're lookin' happily deranged
Could you settle to shoot me?
Or have you picked your target yet?

Hey Sandy
Don't you talk back,
Hey Sandy

Four feet away
End of speech, it's the end of the day
We was only funnin'
But guiltily I thought you had it comin'

Hey Sandy
Don't you talk back,
Hey Sandy

Hey Sandy
Don't you talk back,
Hey Sandy

Hey Sandy
Don't you talk back,
Hey Sandy


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 26, 2006)

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes Lyrics by Crosby, Stills, Nash (and Young) 

It's getting to the point
Where I'm no fun anymore
I am sorry
Sometimes it hurts so badly
I must cry out loud
I am lonely
I am yours, you are mine
You are what you are
And you make it hard.

Remember what we've said and done and felt
About each other
Oh babe, have mercy
Don't let the past remind us of what we are not now
I am not dreaming.
I am yours, you are mine
You are what you are
You make it hard.

Tearing yourself away from me now
You are free and I am crying
This does not mean I don't love you
I do, that's forever,
Yes and for always
I am yours, you are mine
You are what you are
You make it hard.

Something inside is telling me that
I've got your secret.
Are you still listening?
Fear is the lock, and laughter the key to your heart
And I love you.
I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are
You make it hard
And you make it hard (x 3).

Friday evening, Sunday in the afternoon
What have you got to lose?
Tuesday morning, please be gone I'm tired of you.
What have you got to lose?
Can I tell it like it is? (Help me I'm suffering)
Listen to me baby.
It's my heart that's a suffering (Help me I'm dying)
It's a dying, that's what I have to lose
I've got an answer
I'm going to fly away
What have I got to lose?
Will you come see me Thursdays and Saturdays?
What have you got to lose?

Chestnut brown canary
Ruby throated sparrow
Sing the song don't be long
Thrill me to the marrow.

Voices of the angels, ring around the moonlight
Asking me, said she so free
How can you catch the sparrow?

Lacy, lilting, leery, losing love, lamenting
Change my life, make it right
Be my lady.

Que linda me la traiga Cuba,
La reina de la Mar Caribe.
Cielo sol no tiene sangre allí,
y que triste que no puedo vaya,
Oh va, oh va, va.

Translation:
(How prettiness brings me to Cuba,
The reign of the Caribbean Sea,
Sunny sky has no blood over there,
And how sad that I cannot go,
Oh go, oh go, go.)


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 27, 2006)

Holiday in Cambodia
Dead Kennedys

So you been to school for a year or two
And you know you've seen it all
In daddy's car thinkin' you'll go far
Back east your type don't crawl
Play ethnicky jazz to parade your snazz
On your five grand stereo
Braggin that you know how the ******* feel cold
And the slums got so much soul 

It's time to taste what you most fear
Right Guard will not help you here
Brace yourself, my dear 

It's a holiday in Cambodia
It's tough kid, but it's life
It's a holiday in Cambodia
Don't forget to pack a wife 

Your a star-belly sneech you suck like a leech
You want everyone to act like you
Kiss ass while you bitch so you can get rich
But your boss gets richer on you
Well you'll work harder with a gun in your back
For a bowl of rice a day
Slave for soldiers til you starve
Then your head skewered on a stake
Now you can go where people are one
Now you can go where they get things done
What you need my son: 

Is a holiday in Cambodia
Where people dress in black
A holiday in Cambodia
Where you'll kiss ass or crack 

Pol Pot, Pol Pot, Pol Pot, Pol Pot [etc.]

And it's a holiday in Cambodia
Where you'll do what you're told
A holiday in Cambodia
Where the slums got so much soul


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 27, 2006)

Kill the Poor 
Dead Kennedys

Efficiency and progress is ours once more 
Now that we have the Neutron bomb 
It's nice and quick and clean and gets things done 
Away with excess enemy 
But no less value to property 
No sense in war but perfect sense at home: 

The sun beams down on a brand new day 
No more welfare tax to pay 
Unsightly slums gone up in flashing light 
Jobless millions whisked away 
At last we have more room to play 
All systems go to kill the poor tonight 

Gonna 
Kill kill kill kill Kill the poor:Tonight 

Behold the sparkle of champagne 
The crime rate's gone 
Feel free again 
O' life's a dream with you, Miss Lily White 
Jane Fonda on the screen today 
Convinced the liberals it's okay 
So let's get dressed and dance away the night 

While they: 
Kill kill kill kill Kill the poor:Tonight


----------



## jillian (Apr 27, 2006)

Dear Mr. President  -- Pink

Dear Mr. President
Come take a walk with me
Let's pretend we're just two people and
You're not better than me
I'd like to ask you some questions if we can speak honestly

What do you feel when you see all the homeless on the street
Who do you pray for at night before you go to sleep
What do you feel when you look in the mirror
Are you proud

How do you sleep while the rest of us cry
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye
How do you walk with your head held high
Can you even look me in the eye
And tell me why

Dear Mr. President
Were you a lonely boy
Are you a lonely boy
Are you a lonely boy
How can you say
No child is left behind
We're not dumb and we're not blind
They're all sitting in your cells
While you pave the road to hell

What kind of father would take his own daughter's rights away
And what kind of father might hate his own daughter if she were gay
I can only imagine what the first lady has to say
You've come a long way from whiskey and cocaine

How do you sleep while the rest of us cry
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye
How do you walk with your head held high
Can you even look me in the eye

Let me tell you bout hard work
Minimum wage with a baby on the way
Let me tell you bout hard work
Rebuilding your house after the bombs took them away
Let me tell you bout hard work
Building a bed out of a cardboard box
Let me tell you bout hard work
Hard work
Hard work
You don't know nothing bout hard work
Hard work
Hard work
Oh

How do you sleep at night
How do you walk with your head held high
Dear Mr. President
You'd never take a walk with me

Would You?


----------



## archangel (Apr 27, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. President  -- Pink
> 
> Dear Mr. President
> Come take a walk with me
> ...




Sounds more like a Cindy Shehan song.....or BS portrayed as a ligit song...could be wrong though the country twits do about the same nonsense!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 27, 2006)

Dirty love by Frank Zappa

Give me
Your dirty love
Like you might surrender
To some dragon in your dreams

Give me
Your dirty love
Like a pink donation
To the dragon in your dreams

I dont need your sweet devotion
I dont want your cheap emotion
Just whip me up some dragon lotion
For your dirty love

Give me
Your dirty love
Like some tacky little pamphlet
In your daddys bottom drawer

Give me
Your dirty love
I dont believe you have ever seen
That book before

I dont need no consolation
I dont want your reservation
I only got one destination
An thats your dirty love

Give me
Your dirty love
Just like your mama
Make her fuzzy poodle do

Give me
Your dirty love
The way your mama
Make that nasty poodle chew

Ill ignore your cheap aroma
And your little-bo-peep diploma
Ill just put you in a coma
With some dirty love

The poodle bites!
(come on, frenchie)
The poodle chews it!
(snap it!)
The poodle bites!
(come on, frenchie)
The poodle chews it!
(snap it!)


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 28, 2006)

archangel said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Pink



Just a mix of red and white I believe!


----------



## archangel (Apr 28, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Just a mix of red and white I believe!





Like in Pinko/commie! I was bemused by this posting as I am really stuck in the music of the 50's 60's and 70's...however I consulted with my grandaughter on this group? and she said she never heard of them...so all I can do is surmise that silly jilly was trying to sell her song to the "Dixie Chicks"

 :teeth:


----------



## GotZoom (Apr 28, 2006)

The singer Pink.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_(singer)


----------



## archangel (Apr 28, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> The singer Pink.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_(singer)





she be ugly inside as well as outside...and the GD still says she has no clue as to who she is...maybe cause the GD is "Normal"


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Apr 28, 2006)

April 29, 1992 by Sublime


I dont know if you can,
But can you get an owner for ons,
Thats o-n-s,junior market,
The address is 1934 east aneheim,
All the windows are busted out,
And its like a free-for-all in here
And uh the owner shouldat least come
Down here and see if he can secure his business,
If he wants to...

April 26th, 1992,
There was a riot on the streets,
Tell me where were you? 
You were sittin home watchin your tv,
While I was paticipatin in some anarchy.

First spot we hit it was my liqour store.
I finally got all that alcohol I cant afford.
With red lights flashin time to retire,
And then we turned that liquor store into a structure fire.

Next stop we hit it was the music shop,
It only took one brick to make that window drop.
Finally we got our own p.a.
Where do you think I got this guitar that youre hearing today? 
Hey!

(call fire, respond mobil station.
Alamidos in anahiem,
Its uhh flamin up good.
10-4 alamidos in anaheim)

Never doin no time

When we returned to the pad to unload everything,
It dawned on me that I need new home furnishings.
So once again we filled the van until it was full,
Since that day my livin rooms been more comfortable.

Cause everybody in the hood has had it up to here,
Its getting harder and harder and harder each and every year.

Some kids went in a store with thier mother,
I saw her when she came out she was gettin some pampers.

They said it was for the black man,
They said it was for the mexican,
And not for the white man.

But if you look at the streets it wasnt about rodney king,
Its bout this fucked up situation and these fucked up police.
Its about coming up and staying on top
And screamin 187 on a mother fuckin cop.
Its not written on the paper its on the wall.
National guard? ? !
Smoke from all around,

Bo! bo! bo!

(units, units be advised there is an attempt 211 to arrest now at 938 temple,
938 temple... 30 subjects with bags.. tryin to get inside the cbs house)

(as long as Im alive, imma live illegal)

Let it burn, wanna let it burn,
Wanna let it burn, wanna wanna let it burn

(Im feelin sad and blue)

Riots on the streets of miami,
Oh, riots on the streets of chicago,
Oh, on the streets of long beach,
Mmm, and san francisco (boise idaho),
Riots on the streets of kansas city
(salt lake, hunnington beach, ca),
Tuscalusa alabama (arcada compton mischigan),
Cleveland ohio,
Fountain valley (texas, barstow - lets do this every year),
Paramount, victorville (twice a year),
Eugene or, eureka ca (let it burn, let it burn),
Hesperia (oh, ya let it burn, wontcha wontcha let it burn),
Santa barbara, nevada, (let it burn)
Phoenix arizona,
San diego, lakeland florida, (let it burn)
Fuckin... 29 palms (wontcha let it burn)

Any units assist 334 willow,
Structure fire, and numerous subjects looting

10-15 to get rid of this looter..

10-4


----------



## Dan (Apr 29, 2006)

"Casimir Pulaski Day"
by Sufjan Stevens

Golden rod and the 4-H stone 
The things I brought you 
When I found out you had cancer of the bone 

Your father cried on the telephone 
And he drove his car to the Navy yard 
Just to prove that he was sorry 

In the morning through the window shade 
When the light pressed up against your shoulder blade 
I could see what you were reading 

Oh the glory that the lord has made 
And the complications you could do without 
When I kissed you on the mouth 

Tuesday night at the bible study 
We lift our hands and pray over your body 
But nothing ever happens 

I remember at Michael's house 
In the living room when you kissed my neck 
And I almost touched your blouse 

In the morning at the top of the stairs 
When your father found out what we did that night 
And you told me you were scared 

Oh the glory when you ran outside 
With your shirt tucked in and your shoes untied 
And you told me not to follow you 

Sunday night when I cleaned the house 
I find the card where you wrote it out 
With the pictures of your mother 

On the floor at the great divide 
With my shirt tucked in and my shoes untied 
I am crying in the bathroom 

In the morning when you finally go 
And the nurse runs in with her head hung low 
And the cardinal hits the window 

In the morning in the winter shade 
On the first of March on the holiday 
I thought I saw you breathing 

Oh the glory that the lord has made 
And the complications when I see his face 
In the morning in the window 

Oh the glory when he took our place 
But he took my shoulders and he shook my face 
And he takes and he takes and he takes


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 30, 2006)

Dick in Dixie
Hank Williams III

(Tell us what you really think, Hank)

Well some say I'm not country 
and that's just fine with me
'Cause I don't wanna be country 
with some faggot looking over at me
They say that I'm ill-mannered 
that I'm gonna self-destruct
But if you know what I'm thinkin' 
you'll know that pop country really sucks

So I'm here to put the "dick" in Dixie 
and the "****" back in country
'Cause the kind of country I hear now days 
is a bunch of fuckin' shit to me
They say that I'm ill-mannered 
that I'm gonna self-destruct
But if you know what I'm thinkin' 
you'll know that pop country really sucks

Well we're losing all the outlaws 
that had to stand their ground
and they're being replaced by these kids 
from a manufactured town
And they don't have no idea 
about sorrow and woe
'Cause they're all just too damn busy 
kissin' ass on Music Row

So I'm here to put the "dick" in Dixie 
and the "****" back in country
'Cause the kind of country I hear nowdays 
is a bunch of fuckin' shit to me
And they say that I'm ill-mannered 
that I'm gonna self-destruct
But if you know what I'm thinkin' 
you'll know that pop country really sucks

And if you know what I'm thinkin'
you'll know that pop country really sucks


----------



## Dan (Apr 30, 2006)

I love that album and I don't even like country!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 1, 2006)

Life in a Northern Town by Dream Academy

The Salvation Army band played.
And the children drunk lemonade.
And the morning lasted all day, all day.

And through an open window came,
Like Sinatra in a younger day.
Pushing the town away...

(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma....)
(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma, hey-oh)
Life in a northern town
All of the work shut down
(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma)

He sat on the stony ground.
And he took a cigarette out.
And everyone else came down to listen.

He said in Winter 1963
It felt like the world would freeze,
With John F. Kennedy and the Beatles.

(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma....)
(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma, hey-oh)
Life in a northern town
All of the work shut down
(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma)

As the evening turned to rain
Watch the water run down the drain
As we followed him down to the station.

And though he never would wave goodbye
You could see it written in his eye,
As the train rolled out of sight, bye bye...

(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma....)
(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma, hey-oh)
Life in a northern town
All of the work shut down
(Hey-oh, ma-ma-ma)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 3, 2006)

It Couldn't Be Ann by Circus Monkey

That couldn't have been her
I don't understand
Down by St Mary's
That couldn't,that couldn't be Ann

I saw a ghost car in her light garage
This town's a desert and your a mirage
An oasis, a vision, an unconscious decision
Down by St Mary's that couldn't be Ann

Oh no 
It happens wherever I go
Ohhh yeah 
Pinch me I dreaming again

That couldn't have been her
I don't understand
Down by St Mary's
That couldn't,that couldn't be Ann

Oh no 
It happens wherever I go
Ohhh yeah 
Pinch me I dreaming again

Down by St Mary's
Down by St Mary's (repeat till fade out)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 3, 2006)

Heroin by the Velvet Underground

I dont know just where Im going
But Im gonna try for the kingdom, if I can
cause it makes me feel like Im a man
When I put a spike into my vein
And Ill tell ya, things arent quite the same
When Im rushing on my run
And I feel just like jesus son
And I guess that I just dont know
And I guess that I just dont know

I have made the big decision
Im gonna try to nullify my life
cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the droppers neck
When Im closing in on death
And you cant help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet silly talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just dont know
And I guess that I just dont know

I wish that I was born a thousand years ago
I wish that Id sail the darkened seas
On a great big clipper ship
Going from this land here to that
In a sailors suit and cap
Away from the big city
Where a man can not be free
Of all of the evils of this town
And of himself, and those around
Oh, and I guess that I just dont know
Oh, and I guess that I just dont know

Heroin, be the death of me
Heroin, its my wife and its my life
Because a mainer to my vein
Leads to a center in my head
And then Im better off and dead
Because when the smack begins to flow
I really dont care anymore
About all the jim-jims in this town
And all the politicians makin crazy sounds
And everybody puttin everybody else down
And all the dead bodies piled up in mounds

cause when the smack begins to flow
Then I really dont care anymore
Ah, when the heroin is in my blood
And that blood is in my head
Then thank God that Im as good as dead
Then thank your God that Im not aware
And thank God that I just dont care
And I guess I just dont know
And I guess I just dont know


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 4, 2006)

A Song For You by Gram Parsons


Oh my land is like a wild goose
Wanders all around everywhere
Trembles and it shakes till every tree is loose
It rolls the meadows and it rolls the nails
So take me down to your dance floor
And I wont mind the people when they stare
Paint a different color on your front door
And tomorrow we will still be there


Jesus built a ship to sing a song to
It sails the rivers and it sails the tide
Some of my friends don't know who they belong to
Some can't get a single thing to work inside
So take me down to your dance floor
And I wont mind the people when they stare
Paint a different color on your front door
And tomorrow we will still be there


I loved you every day and now I'm leaving
And I can see the sorrow in your eyes
I hope you know a lot more than you're believing
Just so the sun don't hurt ou when you cry
So take me down to your dance floor
And I wont mind the people when they stare
Paint a different color on your front door
And tomorrow we will still be there
And tomorrow we will still be there


----------



## HopeandGlory (May 5, 2006)

Lionheart - Kate Bush

Oh England, my Lionheart,
I'm in your garden, fading fast in your arms,
The soldiers soften, the war is over,
The air-raid shelters are blooming clover,
Flapping umbrellas fill the lanes,
My London Bridge in rain again.

Oh England, my Lionheart,
Peter Pan steals the kids in Kensington Park,
You read me Shakespeare on the rolling Thames,
That old river poet who never, ever ends,
Our thumping hearts hold the ravens in, 
And keep the Tower from tum-bl-ing.

Oh England, my Lionheart, 
Oh England, my Lionheart,
Oh England, my Lionheart,
I don't want to go.

Oh England, my Lionheart,
Dropped from my black Spitfire to my funeral barge,
Give me one kiss in apple-blossom,
Give me one wish and I'll be wassailing,
In the orchard, my English Rose,
Or with my shepherd, who'll bring me home.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 7, 2006)

Spare Me the Details
The Offspring

My girlfriend, my dumb donut
Went out to a party just the other night
But 3 hours later and 7 shots of jager,
she was in the bedroom with another guy

and i don't really want to know
so don't tell me anymore
and i really don't want to hear
about her feet all up in the air

and well, i'm not the one who acted like a 'ho
why must i be the one who has to know?
i'm not the one who messed up big time
so spare me the details, if you don't mind

now i can understand friends who want to tell me
think they're gonna help me open up my eyes
but the play-by-play makes me want to lose it
everytime you do it, man, it turns the knife

and i don't really want to know
so don't tell me anymore
and i really don't want to hear
about her feet all up in the air

and well, i'm not the one who acted like a 'ho
why must i be the one who has to know?
i'm not the one who messed up big time
so spare me the details, if you don't mind

now i don't need to hear about the sounds they were making
and i don't need to hear about how long he was taking
or how the walls, they were shaking

now i'm lying in bed, wallowing in sorrow
missing the tomorrow that we could have had
running through my head, over and over
things i never told her now just make me sad
and it drives me insane, sitting with a vision
stuck with that image burned into my brain
and i feel so dumb that i could ever trust her
but someone else fucked her, then he walked away

and i don't really want to know
so don't tell me anymore
and i really don't want to hear
about her feet all up in the air

and so, i'm not the one who acted like a 'ho
why must i be the one who has to know?
i'm not the one who messed up big time
so spare me the details, if you don't mind

(Cause I don't wanna know)
(don't wanna know)Spare me the details if you dont mind
(don't wanna know)
(don't wanna know)Spare me the details if you dont mind


----------



## 1549 (May 7, 2006)

*Sounds of Silence*
Simon and Garfunkel 

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools", said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 8, 2006)

1979 by Smashing Pumpkins

Shakedown 1979, cool kids never have the time
On a live wire right up off the street
You and I should meet
Junebug skipping like a stone
With the headlights pointed at the dawn
We were sure wed never see an end to it all
And I dont even care to shake these zipper blues
And we dont know
Just where our bones will rest
To dust I guess
Forgotten and absorbed into the earth below
Double cross the vacant and the bored
Theyre not sure just what we have in the store
Morphine city slippin dues down to see
That we dont even care as restless as we are
We feel the pull in the land of a thousand guilts
And poured cement, lamented and assured
To the lights and towns below
Faster than the speed of sound
Faster than we thought wed go, beneath the sound of hope
Justine never knew the rules,
Hung down with the freaks and the ghouls
No apologies ever need be made, I know you better than you fake it
To see that we dont care to shake these zipper blues
And we dont know just where our bones will rest
To dust I guess
Forgotten and absorbed into the earth below
The street heats the urgency of sound
As you can see theres no one around


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 8, 2006)

DYSLEXIC HEART by Paul Westerberg

Na nanana na nanana na na
na na na na nana etc.
Ah ah ah...

You shoot me glances and they're so hard to read
I misconstrue what you mean
Slip me a napkin and now that you start
Is this your name or a doctor's eye chart?

I try and comprehend you but I got a dyslexic heart
I ain't dying to offend you, I got a dyslexic heart

Thanks for the book, now my table is ready
Is this a library or bar?
Between the covers I thought you were ready
A half-angel, half-tart

Do I read you correctly, lead me directly
Help me with this part
Do I hate you?  Do I date you?
Do I got a dyslexic Heart?

You keep swayin'... what are you sayin'?
Thinking 'bout stayin'?
Or are you just playing, making passes
Well, my heart could use some glasses


----------



## Said1 (May 8, 2006)

The Old Apartment - Barenaked Ladies

Broke into the old apartment
This is where we used to live
Broken glass, broke and hungry
Broken hearts and broken bones
This is where we used to live

Why did you paint the walls? 
Why did you clean the floor? 
Why did you plaster over the hole I punched in the door? 
This is where we used to live

Why did you keep the mousetrap? 
Why did you keep the dishrack? 
These things used to be mine
I guess they still are, I want them back

Broke into the old apartment
Forty-two stairs from the street
Crooked landing, crooked landlord
Narrow laneway filled with crooks.
This is where we used to live.

Why did they pave the lawn? 
Why did they change the locks? 
Why did I have to break it, I only came here to talk
This is where we used to live

How is the neighbor downstairs? 
How is her temper this year? 
I turned up your tv and stomped on the floor just for fun
I know we dont live here anymore
We bought an old house on the danforth
She loves me and her body keeps me warm
Im happy here
But this is where we used to live

Broke into the old apartment
Tore the phone out of the wall
Only memories, fading memories
Blending into dull tableaux

I want them back
I want them back


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 8, 2006)

Solsbury hill by Peter Gabriel

Climbing up on solsbury hill
I could see the city light
Wind was blowing, time stood still
Eagle flew out of the night

He was something to observe
Came in close, I heard a voice
Standing stretching every nerve
I had to listen had no choice

I did not believe the information
Just had to trust imagination
My heart was going boom boom, boom
Son, he said, grab your things, Ive come to take you home.

To keeping silence I resigned
My friends would think I was a nut
Turning water into wine
Open doors would soon be shut

So I went from day to day
Tho my life was in a rut
till I thought of what Id say
Which connection I should cut

I was feeling part of the scenery
I walked right out of the machinery
My heart was going boom boom boom
Hey, he said, grab your things, Ive come to take you home.
Yeah back home

When illusion spin her net
Im never where I want to be
And liberty she pirouette
When I think that I am free

Watched by empty silhouettes
Who close their eyes, but still can see
No one taught them etiquette
I will show another me

Today I dont need a replacement
Ill tell them what the smile on my face meant
My heart was going boom boom boom
Hey, I said, you can keep my things, theyve come to take me home.


----------



## deaddude (May 10, 2006)

Karma Police by Radiohead

Karma police, arrest this man, he talks in maths
He buzzes like a fridge, hes like a detuned radio
Karma police, arrest this girl, her hitler hairdo, is making me feel ill
And we have crashed her party
This is what you get, this is what you get
This is what you get, when you mess with us

Karma police, Ive given all I can, its not enough
Ive given all I can, but were still on the payroll
This is what you get, this is what you get
This is what you get, when you mess with us
And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself
And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself

For a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself


----------



## deaddude (May 10, 2006)

Fitter, Happier by Radiohead

Fitter, happier, more productive, comfortable, not drinking too much
Regular exercise at the gym, 3 days a week
Getting on better with your associate employee contemporaries at ease
Eating well, no more microwave dinners and saturated fats
A patient better driver, a safer car, baby smiling in back seat
Sleeping well, no bad dreams, no paranoia
Careful to all animals, never washing spiders down the plughole
Keep in contact with old friends, enjoy a drink now and then
Will frequently check credit at moral bank, hole in wall
Favors for favors, fond but not in love
Charity standing orders on sundays ring road supermarket
No killing moths or putting boiling water on the ants
Car wash, also on sundays, no longer afraid of the dark or midday shadows
Nothing so ridiculously teenage and desperate nothing so childish
At a better pace, slower and more calculated, no chance of escape
Now self-employed, concerned, but powerless
An empowered and informed member of society, pragmatism not idealism
Will not cry in public, less chance of illness, tires that grip in the wet
Shot of baby strapped in back seat, a good memory still cries at a good film
Still kisses with saliva, no longer empty and frantic like a cat tied to a stick
That's driven into frozen winter shit, the ability to laugh at weakness
Calm fitter, healthier and more productive a pig in a cage on antibiotics


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 12, 2006)

Don't Wanna Know by The Refreshments


Ghost town on a Tuesday night
That ok I'm feelin' alright
It's easier to grab a beer
Without a thousand people here

Talkin' to a friend of mine
Ask him man 
He'll say he's just fine
Talk of songs and inspiration
Dreams and financial desperation

I wonder where I'll be in a year
Probably be sittin right here
But if you know the answer
Don't tell me anyone
I don't wanna know

Well I don't wanna know

We've been saying we're going go somewhere
For a long long time
Nothing ever happens
Why's it never happen

Ya We've been prayin' we're going get somewhere
For a long long time
But it never happens
Why's it never happen

I wonder where I'll be in a year
Probably be sittin right here
But if you know the answer
Don't tell me anyone
I don't wanna know

Cause I don't wanna know


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 12, 2006)

Heaven or the Highway Out of Town by the Refreshments

Well I think I saw you in a dream,
You were dancin' by a slot machine, with a complementary whiskey in your hand
And when you asked what kind of streak I was on,
Somehow it just got better
So we might as well pull our asses out of Dodge

You spin the wheel and I roll the bones
Never let them think they've got us down
'Cause were already down, yeah
We'll hide away from the sun all day
The change of lights will lead our way,
To heaven or the highway out of town

So I think I saw you in a dream
Or was I just sucking down toluene, with a complementary vodka, in my hand
When you asked what kind of trip are you on,
And I blurted out somethin' stupid
When you grabbed my hand to drag me off to bed

You spin the wheel and I roll the bones
Never let them think they've got us down
Cause were already down, yeah
We'll hide away from the sun all day
The change of lights will lead our way,
To heaven or the highway out of town

YEAH

You spin the wheel and I roll the bones
Never let them think they've got us down
Got us down
Cause were already down, yeah
Already down
We'll hide away from the sun all day
The change of lights will lead our way,
To heaven or the highway out of town

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2006)

Crosby Stills Nash Young  - Almost Cut My Hair 
Almost cut my hair
It happened just the other day
It's gettin kinda long
I coulda said it wasn't in my way
But I didn't and I wonder why
I feel like letting my freak flag fly
Cause I feel like I owe it to someone

Must be because I had the flu' for Christmas
And I'm not feeling up to par
It increases my paranoia
Like looking at my mirror and seeing a scar
But I'm not giving in an inch to fear
Cause I missed myself this year
I feel like I owe it to someone

When I finally get myself together
I'm going to get down in that sunny southern weather
And I find a place inside to laugh
Separate the wheat from the chaff
I feel like I owe it to someone


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 12, 2006)

Here Comes The Flood by Peter Gabriel

When the night shows
The signals grow on radios
All the strange things
They come and go, as early warnings
Stranded starfish have no place to hide
Still waiting for the swollen easter tide
Theres no point in direction we cannot even choose a side.

I took the old track
The hollow shoulder, across the waters
On the tall cliffs
They were getting older, sons and daughters
The jaded underworld was riding high
Waves of steel hurled metal at the sky
And as the nail sunk in the cloud, the rain was warm and soaked the crowd.

Lord, here comes the flood
Well say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
In any still alive
Itll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, youre running dry.

When the flood calls,
You have no home, you have no walls
In the thunder crash
Youre a thousand minds, within a flash
Dont be afraid to cry at what you see
The actors gone, theres only you and me
And if we break before the dawn, theyll use up what we used to be.

Lord, here comes the flood
Well say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again, the seas are silent
In any still alive
Itll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, youre running dry.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 13, 2006)

Just Let Me Breathe by Dream Theater


Open your eyes
And turn off your mind
Step right up folks
Step right up folks
And you will find
A growing trend
An epidemic
Spread with zen
And hypodermics, yeah
Yeah

Just close your mind
You can find all you need with your eyes

The big machines take care of you
Until you kill yourself
And then the sales go through the roof
Calculated, formulated
Feed my head with simple thoughts
And let me breathe instead of being taught
All bottled up and tearing at the seams
Im bored
Just let me breathe

A daily dose of emptyv
Will flush your mind right down the drain
Shannon hoon and kurt cobain,
Make yourself a household name, yeah-yeah
Yeah

Just close your mind
You can find all you need with your eyes

The big machines take care of you
Until you kill yourself
And then the sales go through the roof
Calculated, formulated
Feed my head with simple thoughts
And let me breathe instead of being taught
All bottled up and tearing at the seams
Im bored
Just let me breathe

Strike up your best angst ridden posture, whoa
Manufactured anger
Lets not forget my legacy
All my heroes have failed me
Now theyre dead and buried, yeah

Just close your mind
You can find all you need with your eyes

The big machines will take care of you
Until the fashion fades
And the checks go through
My bankrolls red
And my face is blue
And still theyll turn their backs on me for someone new

Feed my head
With some real thoughts
And let me think instead
Of being taught
Ill say things
You wont believe
Just stand back
Just let me breathe...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 14, 2006)

Holy Wars by Megadeth

Brother will kill brother
Spilling blood across the land
Killing for religion
Something I dont understand

Fools like me,who cross the sea
And come to foreign lands
Ask the sheep,for their beliefs
Do you kill on gods command? 

A country thats divided
Surely will not stand
My past erased,no more disgrace
No foolish naive stand

The end is near,its crystal clear
Part of the master plan
Dont look now to israel
It might be your homelands

Holy wars

Upon my podium,as the
Know it all scholar
Down in my seat of judgement
Gavels bang,uphold the law
Up on my soapbox,a leader
Out to change the world
Down in my pulpit as the holler
Than-thou-could-be-messenger of god

Wage the war on organized crime
Sneak attacks,repel down the rocks
Behind the lines
Some people risk to employ me
Some people live to destroy me
Either way they die

They killed my wife,and my baby
With hopes to enslave me
First mistake...last mistake|
Paid by the alliance,to slay all the giants
Next mistake...no more mistakes|

Fill the cracks in,with judicial granite
Because I dont say it,dont mean I aint
Thinkin it
Next thing you know,theyll take my thoughts away
I know what I said,now I must scream of the overdose
And the lack of mercy killings
Next thing you know they'll take my thoughts away


----------



## Said1 (May 14, 2006)

Quite possibley the best song she ever recorded.

Janis Joplin - Mary Jane 


Now when I go to work, I work all day,
Always turns out the same.
When I bring home my hard-earned pay
I spend my money all on Mary Jane.
Mary Jane, Mary Jane, Lord, my Mary Jane.

Oh if a man should look tame now, mean and mature,
They all turn out the same.
'Cause they can't do nothing to make a man feel good
Like my old Mary Jane.
Mary Jane, Mary Jane, Lord, my Mary Jane.

Now I walk in the street now lookin' for a friend
One that can lend me some change.
And he never questions my reason why,
'Cause he too loves Mary Jane.
Mary Jane, Mary Jane, Lord, my Mary Jane.

Well, I have known women that wanted no man,
Some that wanted to stay.
But I never knew what happened in this world
Till I met up with Mary Jane,
Mary Jane, Mary Jane, Lord my Mary Jane.

Oh, when I'm feelin' lonesome and I'm feelin' blue,
There's only one way to change.
Now I walk down the street now lookin' for a man,
One that knows my Mary Jane,
Mary Jane, Mary Jane, Lord my Mary Jane.


----------



## Said1 (May 14, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Time


Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way 

Tired of lying in the sunshine 
Staying home to watch the rain 
And you are young and life is long 
And there is time to kill today 
And then one day you find 
Ten years have got behind you 
No one told you when to run 
You missed the starting gun 

And you run, and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again 
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death 

Every year is getting shorter 
Never seem to find the time 
Plans that either come to nought 
Or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desparation is the English way 
The time is gone 
The song is over 
Thought I'd something more to say 

Home, home again 
I like to be here when I can 
When I come home cold and tired 
It's good to warm my bones beside the fire 
Far away across the field 
The tolling of the iron bell 
Calls the faithful to their knees 
To hear the softly spoken magic spells


----------



## Said1 (May 14, 2006)

Arrogant Worms - The Last Saskatchewan Pirate 

I used to be a farmer, and i made a living fine,
I had a little stretch of land along the city line
But time went by and though i tried, the money wasn't there
And bankers came and took my land and told me "fair is fair"
I looked for every kind of job, the answer always no
"hire you now?" they'd always laugh, "we just let twenty go!"
The government, the promised me a measly little sum
But i've got too much pride to end up just another bum.
Then i thought, who gives a damn if all the jobs are gone?
I'm gonna be a pirate on the river saskatchewan!!!
(arrr! arrr! arrr! arrr! arrr!!)

Cause it's a heave-ho, hi-ho, comin' down the plains
Stealin' wheat and barley and all the other grains
It's a ho-hey, hi-hey farmers bar yer doors
When ya see the jolly roger on regina's mighty shores

Well, you'd think the local farmers would know that i'm at large
But just the other day i found an unprotected barge
I snuck up right behind them and they were none the wiser,
I rammed their ship and sank it and i stole their fertilizer!
A bridge outside of moosejaw spans a mighty river
Farmers cross in so much fear their stomachs are a-quiver
Cause they know that tractor jack is hiding in the bay
I'll jump the bridge and knock them cold and sail off with their hay!

Cause it's a heave-ho, hi-ho, comin' down the plains
Stealin' wheat and barley and all the other grains
It's a ho-hey, hi-hey farmers bar yer doors
When ya see the jolly roger on regina's mighty shores

Well, mountie bob he chased me, he was always at my throat
He'd follow on the shoreline cause he didn't own a boat
But cutbacks were a-coming and the mountie lost his job
And now he's sailing with us, and we call him salty bob!
A swingin' sword, a skull and bones and pleasant company
I never pay my income tax and screw the gst (screw it!!)
Sailing from Prince albert down to saskatoon i'm the terror of the seas
If you wanna reach the co-op, boy, you gotta get by me!

Cause it's a heave-ho, hi-ho, comin' down the plains
Stealin' wheat and barley and all the other grains
It's a ho-hey, hi-hey farmers bar yer doors
When ya see the jolly roger on regina's mighty shores
Arrrr, metis! get it? matey? (hey, that's riel-ly funny! you know, louis riel?)

Well, pirate life's appealing but you just don't find it here,
I've heard that in north alberta there's a band of buccaneers
They roam the athabaska and sail to fort mckay
And you're gonna loose your stetson if you have to pass their way!
Well, winter is a-comin' and a chill is in the breeze
My pirate days are over once the river starts to freeze
I'll be back in springtime but now i have to go
I hear there's lots of plundering down in new mexico!

Cause it's a heave-ho, hi-ho, comin' down the plains
Stealin' wheat and barley and all the other grains
It's a ho-hey, hi-hey farmers bar yer doors
When ya see the jolly roger on regina's mighty shores

Cause it's a heave-ho, hi-ho, comin' down the plains
Stealin' wheat and barley and all the other grains
It's a ho-hey, hi-hey farmers bar yer doors
When ya see the jolly roger on regina's mighty shores
When ya see the jolly roger on regina's mighty shores...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 16, 2006)

"Drugs Or Me" by Jimmy Eat World

Stay with me
You're the one I need
You make the hardest things
Seem easy

Keep my heart
Somewhere drugs don't go
Where the sunshine slows
Always keep me close

If only you could see
The stranger next to me
You promise you promise that you're done
But i cant tell you from the drugs

Don't let go
Well dig a great big hole
Down an endless hole
We'll both go

You're so blind!
You can't save me this time
Hope comes from inside
And I feel so low tonight

If only you could see
The stranger next to me
You promise you promise that you're done
But I can't tell you from the drugs

I wish you could see
This face in front of me
You're sorry you swear it you're done
But I can't tell you from the drugs

(Ohhhh)
(Ohhhh)

(take me) I need your help
(so far away) To pull me up take the wheel
(take me) Out from me
(so far away) Out from me

(Take me) If only you could see (I need your help)
(So far away) The stranger next to me (To pull me up take the pain)
(Take me) You promise you promise that you're done (Out from me)
(So far away) But I can't tell you from the drugs (Out from me)

(Take me) I wish that you could see (I need your help)
(So far away) This face in front of me (To pull me up take the wheel)
(Take me) You're sorry you swear it you're done (Out from me)
(So far away) But I can't tell you from the drugs (Out from me)

Keep my heart
somewhere drugs don't go
Where the sunshine slows
always keep me close


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 16, 2006)

Valerie by Steve Winwood

So wild, standing there, with her hands in her hair
I cant help remember just where she touched me
Theres still no face here in her place
So cool, she was like jazz on a summers day
Music, high and sweet, then she just blew away
Now she cant be that warm with the wind in her arms

Valerie, call on me-call on me, valerie
Come and see me-I'm the same boy I used to be

Love songs fill the night, but they dont tell it all
Not how lovers cry out just like they are dying
Her cries hang there in time somewhere
Someday, some good wind may blow her back to me
Some night I may hear her like she used to be
No it cant be that warm with the wind in her arms

Valerie, call on me-call on me, valerie
Come and see me-I'm the same boy I used to be

So cool, she was like jazz on a summers day
Music, high and sweet, then she just blew away
No it cant be that warm with the wind in your arms

Valerie, call on me-call on me, valerie
Come and see me-I'm the same boy I used to be
I'm the same boy I used to be


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 17, 2006)

Asshole by Denis Leary 

Folks, Id like to sing a song about the American Dream
About me, about you
About the way our American hearts beat way down in the bottom of our chests
About that special feeling we get in the cockles of our hearts
Maybe below the cockles,
Maybe in the sub cockle area,
Maybe in the liver, maybe in the kidneys,
Maybe even in the colon, we dont know

Im just a regular Joe, with a regular job
Im your average white, suburbanized slob
I like football and porno and books about war
I got an average house, with a nice hardwood floor
My wife and my job, my kids and my car
My feet on my table, and a Cuban cigar

But sometimes that just aint enough to keep a man like me interested
(oh no, no way, uh uh)
No I gotta go out and have fun at someone elses expense
(woah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah)
I drive really slow in the ultra fast lane
While people behind me are going insane

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes an asshole, such an asshole)

I use public toilets and I piss on the seat
I walk around in the summer time saying "how about this heat?"

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes the worlds biggest asshole)

Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces
While handicapped people make handicapped faces

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes a real fucking asshole)

Maybe I shouldnt be singing this song
Ranting and raving and carrying on
Maybe theyre right when they tell me Im wrong...
Nah

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes the worlds biggest asshole)

You know what Im gonna do
Im gonna get myself a 1967 Cadillac Eldorado convertible
Hot pink, with whale skin hubcaps
And all leather cow interior
And big brown baby seal eyes for head lights (yeah)
And Im gonna drive in that baby at 115 miles per hour
Gettin' 1 mile per gallon,
Sucking down Quarter Pounder cheeseburgers from McDonalds
In the old fashioned non-biodegradable styrofoam containers
And when Im done sucking down those greeseball burgers
Im gonna wipe my mouth with the American flag
And then Im gonna toss the styrofoam containers right out the side
And there aint a goddamn thing anybody can do about it
You know why, because weve got the bombs, thats why
2 words, nuclear fucking weapons, OK?
Russia, Germany, Romania, they can have all the democracy they want
They can have a big democracy cakewalk
Right through the middle of Tiananmen Square
and it wont make a lick of difference
Because weve got the bombs, OK?
John Wayne's not dead, hes frozen, and as soon as we find a cure for cancer
Were gonna thaw out the duke and hes gonna be pretty pissed off
You know why,
Have you ever taken a cold shower, well multiply that by 15 million times
Thats how pissed off the dukes gonna be!
I'm gonna get the Duke, and John Cassavetes,
and Lee Marvin, and Sam Peckinpah, and a case of whiskey,
and drive down to Texas and say.....

(Hey! You know, you really are an asshole!)
Why don't you just shut up and sing the song, pal?
Im an asshole (hes an asshole.what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes the worlds biggest asshole)

A-S-S-H-O-L-E
Everybody
A-S-S-H-O-L-E

Im an asshole and Im proud of it


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 18, 2006)

Bust A Move by Young MC 



This here's a tale for all the fellas
Try to do what those ladies tell us
Get shot down cause you're over zealous
Play hard to get an females get jealous
Ok smartie, go to a party
Girls are stancin the crowd is showin body
A chick walks by you wish you could sex her
But you're standin on the wall like you was Poindexter
Next days function, high class luncheon
Food is served and you're stone cold munchin'
Music comes on, people start to dance
But then you ate so much you nearly split your pants
A girl starts walkin, guys start gawkin'
Sits down next to you and starts talkin'
Says she wanna dance cus she likes the groove
So come on fatso and just bust a move

You're on a mission and you're wishin'
someone could cure you're lonely condition
You're lookin for love in all the wrong places
Not fine girls just ugly faces
From frustration first inclination
Is to become a monk and leave the situation
But every dark tunnel has a lighter hope
So don't hang yourself with a celibate rope
New movie's showin... so you're goin
Could care less about the five you're blowin
Theatre gets dark just to start the show
When you spot a fine woman sittin in the front row
She's dressed in yellow, she says "Hello,
Come sit next to me you fine fellow"
You run over there without a second to loose
And what comes next, hey bust a move


If you want it baby you've got it (repeat)
Just bust a move

In the city ladies look pretty
Guys tell jokes so they can seem witty
Tell a funny joke just to get some play
Then you try to make a move and she says "no way"
Girls a fakin' ... goodness sakin'
They want a man who brings home the bacon
Got no money and you got no car
Then you got no woman and there you are
Some girls are sophistic... materialistic
Looking for a man makes them opportunistic
They're lyin on the beach perpetratin a tan
So that a brother with money can be their man
So on the beach you're strollin'... real high-rollin'
Everything you have is your's and not stolen
A girl runs up with somethin to prove
So don't just stand there, bust a move

(break down)

Your best friend Harry has a brother Larry
In five days from now he's gonna marry
He's hopin you can make it there if you can
'Cause in the ceremony you'll be the best man
You say "neato"... check your libido
And roll to the church in your new tuxedo
The bride walks down just to start the wedding
And there's one more girl you won't be getting
So you start thinkin, then you start blinkin
A bride maid looks and thinks that you're winkin
She thinks you're kinda cute so she winks back
And now you're feelin really fine cus the girl is stacked
Reception's jumpin, bass is pumpin
Look at the girl and your heart starts thumpin
Says she wants to dance to a different groove
Now you know what to do g, bust a move


----------



## Said1 (May 18, 2006)

Oh, come on!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 19, 2006)

It Was A Good Day by Ice Cube

[break me]
[shit..]
[yo..]

Just waking up in the morning gotta thank god
I dont know but today seems kinda odd
No barking from the dogs, no smog
And momma cooked a breakfast with no hog
I got my grub on, but didnt pig out
Finally got a call from a girl wanna dig out
Hooked it up on later as I hit the do
Thinking will I live, another twenty-fo
I gotta go cause I got me a drop top
And if I hit the switch, I can make the ass drop
Had to stop at a red light
Looking in my mirror not a jacker in sight
And everything is alright
I got a beep from kim and she can fuck all night
Called up the homies and Im askin yall
Which court, are yall playin basketball? 
Get me on the court and Im trouble
Last week fucked around and got a triple double
Freaking brothers everyway like m.j.
I cant believe, today was a good day

Drove to the pad and hit the showers
Didnt even get no static from the cowards
Cause just yesterday them fools tried to blast me
Saw the police and they rolled right past me
No flexin, didnt even look in a niggaz direction
As I ran the intersection
Went to $hort dogs house, they was watchin yo! mtv raps
Whats the haps on the craps
Shake em up, shake em up, shake em up, shake em
Roll em in a circle of niggaz and watch me break em
With the seven, seven-eleven, seven-eleven
Seven even back do joe
I picked up the cash flow
Then we played bones, and Im yellin domino
And now I am yelling dominoes
Plus nobody I know got killed in south central l.a.
Today was a good day

Left my niggaz house paid
Picked up a girl been tryin to fuck since the twelve grade
Its ironic, I had the brew she had the chronic
The lakers beat the supersonics
I felt on the big fat fanny
Pulled out the jammy, and killed the punanny
And my dick runs deep so deep so deep
Put her ass to sleep
Woke her up around one
She didnt hesitate, to call ice cube the top gun
Drove her to the pad and Im coasting
Took another sip of the potion hit the three-wheel motion
I was glad everything had worked out
Dropped her ass off, then I chirped out
Today was like one of those fly dreams
Didnt even see a berry flashing those high beams
No helicopter looking for a murder
Two in the morning got the fat burger
Even saw the lights of the goodyear blimp
And it read ice cubes a pimp
Drunk as hell but no throwing up
Half way home and my pager still blowing up
Today I didnt even have to use my a.k.
I got to say it was a good day.

Hey wait, wait a minute fool
Stop the shit
What the fuck am I thinking about?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 20, 2006)

The End of an Act 

I miss you more than Michael Bay missed the mark,
When he made Pearl Harbor.
I miss you more then that movie missed the point,
And thats an awful lot girl.
And now, now you've gone away,
And all I'm trying to say,
Is Pearl Harbor sucked and I miss you

I need you like Ben Affleck needs acting school,
He was terrible in that film.
I need you like Cuba Gooding needed a bigger part,
He's way better then Ben Affleck.
And now all I can think about is your smile,
And that shitty movie too,
Pearl Harbor sucked and I miss you

(Interlude)

Why does Michael Bay get to keep on making movies.
I guess Perl Harbor sucked,
Just a little bit more then I miss you.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 20, 2006)

People Who Died Lyrics by Jim Carroll

Teddy sniffing glue, he was 12 years old
Fell from the roof on East Two-nine
Cathy was 11 when she pulled the plug
On 26 reds and a bottle of wine
Bobby got leukemia, 14 years old
He looked like 65 when he died
He was a friend of mine

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

G-berg and Georgie let their gimmicks go rotten
So they died of hepatitis in upper Manhattan
Sly in Vietnam took a bullet in the head
Bobby OD'd on Drano on the night that he was wed
They were two more friends of mine
Two more friends that died

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

Mary took a dry dive from a hotel room
Bobby hung himself from a cell in the tombs
Judy jumped in front of a subway train
Eddie got slit in the jugular vein
And Eddie, I miss you more than all the others
And I salute you brother

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

Herbie pushed Tony from the Boys' Club roof
Tony thought that his rage was just some goof
But Herbie sure gave Tony some bitchen proof
"Hey," Herbie said, "Tony, can you fly?"
But Tony couldn't fly, Tony died

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

Brian got busted on a narco rap
He beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers
He said, "Hey, I know it's dangerous, but it sure beats Riker's"
But the next day he got offed by the very same bikers

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

Teddy sniffing glue, he was 12 years old
Fell from the roof on East Two-nine
Cathy was 11 when she pulled the plug
On 26 reds and a bottle of wine
Bobby got leukemia, 14 years old
He looked like 65 when he died
He was a friend of mine

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

G-berg and Georgie let their gimmicks go rotten
So they died of hepatitis in upper Manhattan
Sly in Vietnam took a bullet in the head
Bobby OD'd on Drano on the night that he was wed
They were two more friends of mine
Two more friends that died

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died

Mary took a dry dive from a hotel room
Bobby hung himself from a cell in the tombs
Judy jumped in front of a subway train
Eddie got slit in the jugular vein
And Eddie, I miss you more than all the others
And I salute you brother

Those are people who died, died
They were all my friends, and they died


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 21, 2006)

Let My Love Open The Door by Pete Townshend


When people keep repeating
That you'll never fall in love
When everybody keeps retreating
But you can't seem to get enough

Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
To your heart

When everything feels all over
When everybody seems unkind
I'll give you a four leaf clover
Take all the worry out of your mind

Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
To your heart

I have the only key to your heart
I can stop you falling apart
Try today, you'll find this way
Come on and give me a chance to say
Let my love open the door
It's all I'm living for
Release yourself from misery
There's only one thing gonna set you free
That's my love

Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
To your heart

When tragedy befalls you
Don't let it drag you down
Love can cure your problems
You're so lucky I'm around

Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
Let my love open the door
To your heart


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 22, 2006)

Dead Flowers by the Rolling Stones

Well, when youre sitting there
In your silk upholstered chair
Talking to some rich folks that you know
Well I hope you wont see me
In my ragged company
You know I could never be alone

Take me down little susie, take me down
I know you think youre the queen of the underground
And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the mail
Send me dead flowers to my wedding
And I wont forget to put roses on your grave

Well, when youre sitting back
In your rose pink cadillac
Making bets on kentucky derby day
Ill be in my basement room
With a needle and a spoon
And another girl to take my pain away

Take me down little susie, take me down
I know you think youre the queen of the underground
And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the mail
Send me dead flowers to my wedding
And I wont forget to put roses on your grave

Take me down little susie, take me down
I know you think youre the queen of the underground
And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the us mail
Say it with dead flowers at my wedding
And I wont forget to put roses on your grave
No I wont forget to put roses on your grave


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 23, 2006)

Dead Skunk by Loudon Wainwright 

Crossin' the highway late last night
He shoulda looked left and he shoulda looked right
He didn't see the station wagon car
The skunk got squashed and there you are!

You got yer
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high Heaven!

Take a whiff on me, that ain't no rose!
Roll up yer window and hold yer nose
You don't have to look and you don't have to see
'Cause you can feel it in your olfactory

You got yer
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high Heaven!

Yeah you got yer dead cat and you got yer dead dog
On a moonlight night you got yer dead toad frog 
Got yer dead rabbit and yer dead raccoon
The blood and the guts they're gonna make you swoon!
You got yer
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high Heaven!

C'mon stink!

You got it!
It's dead, it's in the middle
Dead skunk in the middle!
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high heaven!
All over the road, technicolor man!
Oh, you got pollution
It's dead, it's in the middle
And it's stinkin' to high, high Heaven


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 23, 2006)

Wild Wild West by The Escape Club

Forty seven dead beats living in the back street 
north east west south all in the same house 
sitting in a back room waiting for the big boom 
I'm in a bedroom waitng for my baby 

CHORUS: 
She's so mean but I don't care 
I love her eyes and her wild wild hair 
dance to the beat that we love best 
heading for the nineties 
living in the wild wild west 
the wild wild west 

Mandy's in the backroom handing out valium 
sheriff's on the airwaves talking to the D.J.'s 
Forty seven heartbeats beating like a drum 
got to live it up live it up 
Ronnie's got a new gun 

CHORUS 

Now put your flags in the air and march them up and down 
you can live it up live it up all over the town 
and turn to the left, turn to the right 
I don't care as long as she comes tonight 

CHORUS 

Heading for the nineties living in the eighties 
screaming in a back room waiting for the big boom 
give me give me wild west 
give me give me safe sex 
give me love give me love 
give me time to live it up


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 23, 2006)

Modern Romance by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs 

don't hold on
go get strong
well don't you know
there is no modern romance

Time, time is gone
it stops stops who it wants
well i was wrong
it never lasts
there is no
this is no modern romance

in time, time is gone
never lasts, stops who he was
well i was wrong
never lasts

this is no
there is no modern romance
there is no modern romance
this is no modern romance
there is no there is no


baby I'm afraid of a lot of things
but
I aint scared of lovin you
baby I know your afraid of a lot of things
but
dont be scared of love

cause
people will say all kinds of thing
that dont mean a damn to me
cause all I see
is whats in front of me
and thats you

well, I've been dragged all over the place
i've taken hits time just don't erase
and baby i can see you've been fucked with too
but that dont mean your lovin days are through

cause people will say all kinds of things
that don't mean a damn to me
cause all I see
is whats in front of me
and thats you

well I maybe just be a fool
but I know you're just as cool
and cool kids
they belong together


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 23, 2006)

Cruel To Be Kind by Nick Lowe 

Oh, I can't take another heartache,
Though you say you're my friend, I'm at my wits' end!
You say you're love is bona fide,
But that don't coincide with the things that you do
And when I ask you to be nice, you say 

You've gotta be
Cruel to be kind in the right measure,
Cruel to be kind it's a very good sign,
Cruel to be kind means that I love you,
Baby, you've gotta be cruel to be kind. 

Well I do my best to understand dear,
But you still mystify, and I want to know why.
I pick myself up off the ground
To have you knock me back down again and again!
And when I ask you to explain, you say 

You've gotta be
Cruel to be kind in the right measure,
Cruel to be kind it's a very good sign,
Cruel to be kind means that I love you,
Baby, you've gotta be cruel to be kind. 

Well I do my best to understand dear,
But you still mystify, and I want to know why.
I pick myself up off the ground
To have you knock me back down again and again!
And when I ask you to explain, you say 

You've gotta be
Cruel to be kind in the right measure,
Cruel to be kind it's a very good sign,
Cruel to be kind means that I love you,
Baby, you've gotta be cruel to be kind...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 23, 2006)

SWINGIN' PARTY by the Replacements

Bring your own lampshade, somewhere there's a party
Here it's never endin', can't remember when it started
Pass around the lampshade, there'll be plenty enough room in jail

If bein' wrong's a crime, I'm serving forever
If bein' strong's your kind, then I need help here with this feather
If bein' afraid is a crime, we hang side by side
At the swingin' party down the line      
At the swingin' party down the line

Pound the prairie pavement, losin' proposition 
Quittin' school and goin' to work and never goin' fishin'
Water all around, never learned how to swim now

If bein' wrong's a crime, I'm serving forever
If bein' strong's your kind, then I need help here with this feather
If bein' afraid is a crime, we hang side by side
At the swingin' party down the line
At the swingin' party down the line

Bring your own lampshade, somewhere there's a party
Here it's never endin', can't remember when it started
Pass around the lampshade, there'll be plenty enough room in jail

If bein' wrong's a crime, I'm serving forever
If bein' strong is what you want, then I need help here with this feather
If bein' afraid is a crime, we hang side by side
At the swingin' party down the line      
[mumble] at the swingin' party down the line
Catch you down at the swingin' party down the line


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 23, 2006)

Take it easy by the Eagles

Well, Im running down the road
Tryin to loosen my load
Ive got seven women on
My mind,
Four that wanna own me,
Two that wanna stone me,
One says shes a friend of mine
Take it easy, take it easy
Dont let the sound of your own wheels
Drive you crazy
Lighten up while you still can
Dont even try to understand
Just find a place to make your stand
And take it easy

Well, Im a standing on a corner
In winslow, arizona
And such a fine sight to see
Its a girl, my lord, in a flatbed
Ford slowin down to take a look at me
Come on, baby, dont say maybe
I gotta know if your sweet love is
Gonna save me
We may lose and we may win though
We will never be here again
So open up, Im climbin in,
So take it easy

Well Im running down the road trying to loosen
My load, got a world of trouble on my mind
Lookin for a lover who wont blow my
Cover, shes so hard to find
Take it easy, take it easy
Dont let the sound of your own
Wheels make you crazy
Come on baby, dont say maybe
I gotta know if your sweet love is
Gonna save me, 

oh oh oh
Oh we got it easy
We oughta take it easy


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 30, 2006)

You're Still On My Mind by the Byrds


The jukebox is playin' a honky-tonk song
"one more", i keep sayin', "and then i'll go home"
What good will it do me, i know what i'll find
An empty bottle, a broken heart and you're still on my mind

The people are dancin' and havin' their fun
And i sit here thinkin' about what you have done
To try and forget you, i've turned to the wine
An empty bottle, a broken heart and you're still on my mind

Alone and forsaken, so blue i could cry
I just sit here drinkin' till the bottle runs dry
What good will it do me, i know what i'll find
An empty bottle, a broken heart and you're still on my mind
An empty bottle, a broken heart and you're still on my mind


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

The Freshmen by Verve Pipe

When I was young I knew everything 
And she a punk who rarely ever took advice 
Now I'm guilt stricken, sobbin' with my head on the floor 
Stop a baby's breath and a shoe full of rice, no...

I can't be held responsible 
'Cause she was touching her face 
I won't be held responsible 
She fell in love in the first place 

For the life of me I cannot remember 
What made us think that we were wise and we'd never compromise 
For the life of me I cannot believe we'd ever die for these sins 
We were merely freshmen 

My best friend took a week's vacation to forget her 
His girl took a week's worth of valium and slept 
And now he's guilt stricken sobbin' with his head on the floor 
Thinks about her now and how he never really wept he says 

I can't be held responsible 
'Cause she was touching her face 
I won't be held responsible 
She fell in love in the first place

For the life of me I cannot remember 
What made us think that we were wise and we'd never compromise 
For the life of me I cannot believe we'd ever die for these sins 
We were merely freshmen

We've tried to wash our hands of all of this 
We never talk of our lacking relationships 
And how we're guilt stricken sobbin' with our heads on the floor 
We fell through the ice when we tried not to slip, we'd say 

I can't be held responsible 
'Cause she was touching her face 
And I won't be held responsible 
She fell in love in the first place

For the life of me I cannot remember 
What made us think that we were wise and we'd never compromise 
For the life of me I cannot believe we'd ever die for these sins 
We were merely freshmen

For the life of me I cannot remember 
What made us think that we were wise and we'd never compromise 
For the life of me I cannot believe we'd ever die for these sins 
We were merely freshmen

We were merely freshmen
We were merely freshmen
We were only freshmen


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 2, 2006)

Always Love by Nada Surf 

To make a mountain of your life
Is just a choice
But I never learned enough
To listen to the voice that told me
Always love? Hate will get you every time
Always love? Don?t wait til the finish line

Slow demands come 'round
Squeeze the air and keep the rest out
It helps to write it down
Even when you then cross it out

But Always Love? Hate will get you every time
Always Love?Even when you wanna fight 

Self-directed lives
I want to know what it?d be like to
Aim so high above
Any card that you've been dealt, you...

Always Love? Hate will get you every time
Always Love? Hate will get you?

I've been held back by something
Yeah. You said to me quietly on the stairs,
I've been held back by something
Yeah. You said to me quietly on the stairs.
You said?
Hey, you good ones.
Hey, you good ones.

To make a mountain of your life
Is just a choice
But I never learned enough
To listen to the voice that told me...
Always love?hate will get you every time
Always love?hate will get you?

I've been held back by something
Yeah, You said to me quietly on the stairs,
I've been held back by something
Yeah, You said to me quietly on the stairs
You said..
Hey, you good ones
Hey, you good ones
Hey, you good ones


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jun 2, 2006)

The Thrill Is Gone 

The thrill is gone 
The thrill is gone away 
The thrill is gone baby 
The thrill is gone away 
You know you done me wrong baby 
And you'll be sorry someday 

The thrill is gone 
It's gone away from me 
The thrill is gone baby 
The thrill is gone away from me 
Although I'll still live on 
But so lonely I'll be 

The thrill is gone 
It's gone away for good 
Oh, the thrill is gone baby 
Baby its gone away for good 
Someday I know I'll be over it all baby 
Just like I know a man should 

You know I'm free, free now baby 
I'm free from your spell 
I'm free, free now 
I'm free from your spell 
And now that it's over 
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 4, 2006)

On The Road Again by Pete Townshend 

Well, I'm so tired of crying,
But I'm out on the road again.
I'm on the road again.
Well, I'm so tired of crying,
But I'm out on the road again.
I'm on the road again.
I ain't got no woman
Just to call my special friend.

You know the first time I traveled
Out in the rain and snow -
In the rain and snow,
You know the first time I traveled
Out in the rain and snow -
In the rain and snow,
I didn't have no payroll,
Not even no place to go.

And my dear mother left me
When I was quite young -
When I was quite young.
And my dear mother left me
When I was quite young -
When I was quite young.
She said "Lord, have mercy
On my wicked son."

Take a hint from me, mama,
Please don't you cry no more -
Don't you cry no more.
Take a hint from me, mama,
Please don't you cry no more -
Don't you cry no more.
'Cause it's soon one morning
Down the road I'm going.

But I aint going down
That long old lonesome road
All by myself.
But I aint going down
That long old lonesome road
All by myself.
I can't carry you, Baby,
Gonna carry somebody else


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jun 4, 2006)

Peace Frog by The Doors

There's blood in the streets, it's up to my ankles
She came
There's blood on the streets, it's up to my knee
She came
Blood on the streets in the town of Chicago
She came
Blood on the rise, it's following me
Think about the break of day
She came and then she drove away
Sunlight in her hair
She came
Blood in the streets runs a river of sadness
She came
Blood in the streets it's up to my thigh
She came
Yeah the river runs red down the legs of the city
She came
The women are crying rivers of weepin'
She came into town and then she drove away
Sunlight in her hair
Indians scattered on dawn's highway bleeding
Ghosts crowd the young child's fragile eggshell mind
Blood in the streets in the town of New Haven
Blood stains the roofs and the palm trees of Venice
Blood in my love in the terrible summer
Bloody red sun of Phantastic L.A.
Blood screams the pain as they chop off her fingers
Blood will be born in the birth of a nation
Blood is the rose of mysterious union
There's blood in the streets, it's up to my ankles
Blood in the streets, it's up to my knee
Blood in the streets in the town of Chicago
Blood on the rise, it's following me


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 6, 2006)

The Rebel Jesus by Jackson Browne

All the streets are filled with laughter and light
And the music of the season
And the merchants windows are all bright
With the faces of the children
And the families hurrying to their homes
As the sky darkens and freezes
Theyll be gathering around the hearths and tales
Giving thanks for all gods graces
And the birth of the rebel jesus

Well they call him by the prince of peace
And they call him by the savior
And they pray to him upon the seas
And in every bold endeavor
As they fill his churches with their pride and gold
And their faith in him increases
But theyve turned the nature that I worshipped in
From a temple to a robbers den
In the words of the rebel jesus

We guard our world with locks and guns
And we guard our fine possessions
And once a year when christmas comes
We give to our relations
And perhaps we give a little to the poor
If the generosity should seize us
But if any one of us should interfere
In the business of why they are poor
They get the same as the rebel jesus

But please forgive me if I seem
To take the tone of judgement
For Ive no wish to come between
This day and your enjoyment
In this life of hardship and of earthly toil
We have need for anything that frees us
So I bid you pleasure
And I bid you cheer
From a heathen and a pagan
On the side of the rebel jesus.


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jun 7, 2006)

Bertha by Grateful Dead

I had a hard run, runnin from your window.
I was all night running, running, lord I wonder if you care,
I had a run in, run around, and run down.
Run around the corner, corner, lord run smack in to a tree.

I had to move, really had to move,
Thats why if you please, I am on my bendin knees,
Bertha dont you come around here anymore.

Dressed myself in green, I went down unto the sea.
Try to see whats goin down, try to read between the lines.
I had a feelin I was fallin, fallin, fallin,
I turned around to see,
Heard a voice al callin, lord you was comin after me.

I had to move, really had to move,
Thats why if you please, I am on my bendin knees,
Bertha dont you come around here anymore.

Ran into a rainstorm, I ducked back into novato.
Its all night pourin, pourin, pourin,
Lord but not a drop on me.
Test me, test me,
Test me, test me, test me,
Why dont you arrest me? 
Throw me in to the jailhouse,
Lord until the sun goes down, till it goes down.

I had to move, really had to move,
Thats why if you please, I am on my bendin knees,
Bertha dont you come around here anymore.

I had to move, really had to move,
Thats why if you please, I am on my bendin knees,
Bertha dont you come around here anymore.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 10, 2006)

Third Eye by  Black Eyed Peas

Mmm
La La La La La La La La, La La La La 
La La La La La La La La, La La La La
La La La La La La La La, La La La La
Mmm

You was fooling me once before 
But I tell you there's no fooling me twice no more 
Cuz when I open up my third eye, my third eye 
You can't get away wit murder, wit murder
You was fooling me once before 
But I tell you, there's no fooling me twice no more
So stop your opression, opression
Check it out, I got a question, a question

If Bush is Pinnochio, Pinnochio
Who the hell is Gepetto, Gepetto? 
Beware of Gepetto

Cuz he got knives and clips 
And a dagger that's shaped into a crucifix 
And he'll stab your back with it 
And give it to your brother as a necklace for Christmas 
Welcome to the valley of the beast 
Where they sing in harmony, but never speak no peace
Keepin' their eye on the fedia cheddar
Things that ain't really for the better
I could point out their behaviour to keep ammuned from the poisonous flavour
But once your caught I can't save ya
Theyll manipulate your mind so you enjoy danger
He can sell sand to Iran
Ice to an eskimo
Water to a dam
And these are akin to Uncle Sam, the one that taught him how to scam 

He was fooling me once before 
But I tell you, he ain't fooling me twice no more 
Cuz when I open up my third eye, my third eye 
He can't get away wit murder, wit murder
Know what I'm saying? 

No, no, no, no, no, no 
Can't fool me again no, no, no, oh, no, no 
I'm into games you play 
I know your game
No, no, no, no, no, no 
Won't fall down again no, no, no, oh, no, no 
Won't trip on games you play
I know your game

You could fool me once (no no)
But you can't fool me two times (no no)
Cuz I got three eyes (yeah yeah)
One look from the left side (yeah yeah)
The other from the right side (yeah yeah) 
Got one eye on the inside (yeah yeah)
And I can see you outside (no no)
Plottin to come in

La la la la la la la la la la la (you can't fool me) 
La la la la la la la la la la la (you cant do me) 
La la la la la la la la la la la (you cant run through me) 
Mmm
La la la la la 
La la la la la 
Sometimes we need to change, to change, to change
Leave the past behind
Leave the past behind or shall we look into the future? 
Look ahead
That's right


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Van Halen - Right Now

Dont wanna wait til tomorrow,
Why put it off another day? 
One more walk through problems,
Built up, and stand in our way ,ah
One step ahead, one step behind me
Now you gotta run to get even
Make future plans, dont dream about yesterday, hey
Cmon turn, turn this thing around
Right now, hey
Its your tomorrow
Right now,
Cmon,its everything
Right now,
Catch a magic moment, do it
Right here and now
It means everything
Miss the beat, you lose the rhythm,
And nothing falls into place, no
Only missed by a fraction,
Slipped a little off your pace, oh,
The more things you get, the more you want,
Just trade in one for the other,
Workin so hard, to make it easier, whoa,
Got to turn, cmon turn this thing around
Right now, hey
Its your tomorrow
Right now,
Cmon, its everything
Right now,
Catch that magic moment, do it
Right here and now
It means everything
Its enlightened me, right now
What are you waitin for
Oh, yeah, right now
(solo)
Right now, hey
Its your tomorrow
Right now,
Cmon, its everything
Right now,
Catch that magic moment, and do it right,
Right now
Right now, oh, right now
Its whats happening? 
Right here and now
Right now
Its right now
Oh,
Tell me, what are you waiting for


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Tragcially Hip - So Hard Done By




Interesting and sophisticated
refusing to be celebrated
it's a monumental big screen kiss
it's so deep it's meaningless
one day you'll just up and quit
and that'll be it
just then the stripper stopped in a coughing fit
she said sorry i can't go on with this

yeah that's awful close
but that's not why
i'm so hard done by

It was true cinema à clef
you should see it before there's nothing left
in an epic too small to be tragic
you'll have to wait a minute
cause it's an instamatic

yeah that's awful close
but that's not why
i'm so hard done by

Just then the room became more dimly lit
as the emcee carried on with it
and now that i got you all strangely compelled
i'm afraid that Candy's not feeling well

close, but that's not why
i'm so hard done by


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 11, 2006)

Abraham, Martin, And John by Dion

Anybody here seen my old friend Abraham?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed lotta people but it seems the good they die young
You know I just looked around and he's gone

Anybody here seen my old friend John?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed lotta people but it seems the good they die young
I just looked around and he's gone

Anybody here seen my old friend Martin?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed lotta people but it seems the good they die young
I just looked around and he's gone

Didn't you love the things that they stood for?
Didn't they try to find some good for you and me?
And we'll be free
Some day soon, it's gonna be one day

Anybody here seen my old friend Bobby?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
I thought I saw him walkin' up over the hill
With Abraham, Martin, and John


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 11, 2006)

"Suicide is Painless" 

Through early morning fog I see 
visions of the things to be 
the pains that are withheld for me 
I realize and I can see... 

[chorus]: 

That suicide is painless 
It brings on many changes 
and I can take or leave it if I please. 

I try to find a way to make 
all our little joys relate 
without that ever-present hate 
but now I know that it's too late, and... 

[Chorus] 

The game of life is hard to play 
I'm gonna lose it anyway 
The losing card I'll someday lay 
so this is all I have to say. 

[Chorus] 

The only way to win is cheat 
And lay it down before I'm beat 
and to another give my seat 
for that's the only painless feat. 

[Chorus] 

MASH 
The sword of time will pierce our skins 
It doesn't hurt when it begins 
But as it works its way on in 
The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but... 

[Chorus] 

A brave man once requested me 
to answer questions that are key 
'is it to be or not to be' 
and I replied 'oh why ask me?' 

'Cause suicide is painless 
it brings on many changes 
and I can take or leave it if I please. 
...and you can do the same thing if you choose.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 12, 2006)

hunger strike by temple of the dog 

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadents
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled, Yeahhhh
But it's on the table
The fire is cooking
And they're farming babies
While slaves are working
Blood is on the table
And the mouths are choking
But I'm going hungry

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadents
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled
But it's on the table
The fires cooking
And they're farming babies
While the slaves are all working
And it's on the table
The mouths are choking
But I'm going hungry
I'm going hungry


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jun 12, 2006)

Something happened on the way to heaven by Phil Collins

We had a life, we had a love,
But you dont know what youve got til you lose it
Well that was then and this is now
And I want you back
How many times do I have to say Im sorry

How can something so good go so bad
How can something so right go so wrong
I dont know, I dont have all the answers
But I want you back
How many times can I say Im sorry

You can run, and you can hide
But Im not leaving less you come with me
Weve had our problems but Im on your side
Youre all I need, please believe in me

I only wanted someone to love
But something happened on the way to heaven
It got a hold of me and wouldnt let go
And I want you back
How many times do I have to say Im sorry

You can run...

They say you cant take it with you
When you go
And I believe it
But taking what Ive got or being
Here with you, you know
Id rather leave it

You can run...


----------



## Said1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Eleanor Rigby 

(Lennon/McCartney)
Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

Eleanor Rigby picks up the rice in the church where a wedding has been
Lives in a dream
Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door
Who is it for?

All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?

Father McKenzie writing the words of a sermon that no one will hear
No one comes near
Look at him working, darning his socks in the night when there's nobody there
What does he care?

All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?

Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

Eleanor Rigby died in the church and was buried along with her name
Nobody came
Father McKenzie wiping the dirt from his hands as he walks from the grave
No one was saved

All the lonely people (Ah, look at all the lonely people)
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people (Ah, look at all the lonely people)
Where do they all belong?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 4, 2006)

Take On Me by A-ha 

Talking away 
I don't know what I'm to say 
I'll say it anyway 
today's another day to find you 
Shying away 
I'll be coming for you love O.K. 

Take on me 
Take me on 
I'll be gone 
in a day or two 

So needless to say I'm odds and ends 
But that's me, stumbling away 
Slowly learning that life is O.K. 
Say after me 
It's no better to be safe than sorry. 

Take on me 
Take me on 
I'll be gone 
in a day or two. 

The things that you say 
Is it live or just to play 
My worries away 
You're all the things I've got to remember 
You shying away 
I'll be coming for you anyway 

Take on me 
Take me on 
I'll be gone 
in a day or two


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 4, 2006)

Mad World by Tears for Fears

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
And their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tommorow, no tommorow

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which Im dying
Are the best Ive ever had
I find it hard to tell you
cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
Its a very, very
Mad world

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy birthday, happy birthday
Made to feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me whats my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which Im dying
Are the best Ive ever had
I find it hard to tell you
cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
Its a very, very
Mad world

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which Im dying
Are the best Ive ever had
I find it hard to tell you
cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
Its a very, very
Mad world


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jul 5, 2006)

When I Was Young by The Animals 

The rooms were so much colder then
My father was a soldier then
And times were very hard
When I was young

I smoked my first cigarette at ten
And for girls, I had a bad yen
And I had quite a ball
When I was young

When I was young, it was more important
Pain more painful
Laughter much louder
Yeah, when I was young
When I was young

I met my first love at thirteen 
She was brown and I was pretty green 
And I learned quite a lot when I was young
When I was young

When I was young
Pain more painful
Laughter much louder
Yeah, when I was young
When I was young

My faith was so much stronger then
I believed in fellow man
And I was so much older then
When I was young
When I was young
When I was young


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 9, 2006)

"One Time, One Night" by LOS LOBOS

A wise man was telling stories to me
About the places he had been to
And the things that he had seen

A quiet voice is singing something to me
An age old song about the home of the brave
In this land here of the free
One time one night in America

A lady dressed in white with the man she loved
Standing along the side of their pickup truck
A shot rang out in the night
Just when everything seemed right
Another headline written down in America

The guy that lived next door in #305
Took the kids to the park and disappeared
About half past nine
Who will ever know
How much she loved them so
That dark night alone in America

A quiet voice is singing something to me
An age old song about the home of the brave
In this land here of the free
One time one night in America

Four small boys playing ball in a parking lot
A preacher, a teacher, and the other became a cop
A car skidded into the rain
Making the last little one a saint
One more light goes out in America

A young girl tosses a coin in the wishing well
She hopes for a heaven while for her
There's just this hell
She gave away her life
To become somebody's wife
Another wish unanswered in America

People having so much faith
Die too soon while all the rest come late
We write a song that no one sings
On a cold black stone
Where a lasting peace will finally bring

The sunlight plays upon my windowpane
I wake up to a world that's still the same
My father said to be strong
And that a good man could never do wrong
In a dream I had last night in America

A wise man was telling storie to me
About the places he had been to
And the things that he had seen

A quiet voice is singing something to me
An age old song about the home of the brave
In this land here of the free
One time one night in America


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 10, 2006)

Angel by Jimi Hendrix

Angel came down
From heaven yesterday,
Stayed with me just long enough
To rescue me....

And she told me a story yesterday;
About the sweet love
Between the moon and the deep blue sea.

Then she spread her wings high over me.
She said,Ill come back again to see you tomorrow....

And I said fly on, my sweet angel.
Fly on through the sky.
Fly on, my sweet angel.
Tomorrow Im gonna be by your side....

Sure enough,
This woman came home to me.
Silver wings silhouetted against a childs sunrise....

And my angel,
She said unto me,
today is the day for you to rise.
Take my hand, youre gonna be my mind,
And she took me high over yonder.....

And I said fly on, my sweet angel.
Fly on through the sky.
Fly on, my sweet angel.
Tomorrow Im gonna be by your side....


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 17, 2006)

If I Could Build My Whole World Around You by Marvin Gaye


If I could build my whole world around you, darlin'
First I'd put heaven by your side
Pretty flowers would grow wherever you walk, honey
And over your head would be the bluest sky
And I'd take every drop of rain
And wash all your troubles away
I'd have the whole world built around you
And that would be all right, oh yes it would


If I could build my whole world around you
I'd make your eyes the morning sun
I'd put so much love where there is sorrow
I'd put joy where there's never been love
And I'd give my love to you
To keep for the rest of your life
And happiness would surely be ours
And that would be all right, oh yes it would

 Doo doo doo doo...

Oh, if I could build my whole world around you
I'd give you the greatest gift any woman could possess
And I'd step into this world you've created
And give you true love and tenderness
And there'd be something new with every tomorrow
To make this world better as days go by

[Repeat and fade:]
If I could build my whole world around you
If I could build my whole world around you
Then that would be all right, oh yeah


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jul 19, 2006)

Stepping Out by Joe Jackson 

Now...
The mist across the window hides the lines
But nothing hides the colour of the lights that shine
Electricity so fine
Look and dry your eyes

We...
So tired of all the darkness in our lives
With no more angry words to say
Can come alive
Get into a car and drive
To the other side

Me babe, steppin out
Into the night
Into the light
You babe, steppin out
Into the night
Into the light

We...
Are young but getting old before our time
We'll leave the T.V. and the radio behind
Don't you wonder what we'll find
Steppin out tonight

You...
Can dress in pink and blue just like a child
And in a yellow taxi turn to me and smile
We'll be there in just a while
If you follow me

Me babe, steppin out
Into the night
Into the light
You babe, steppin out
Into the night
Into the light


----------



## Blue Voodoo (Jul 22, 2006)

For whom the bell tolls by Metallica

Make his fight on the hill in the early day
Constant chill deep inside
Shouting gun, on they run through the endless grey
On the fight, for they are right, yes, by whos to say? 
For a hill men would kill, why? they do not know
Suffered wounds test there their pride
Men of five, still alive through the raging glow
Gone insane from the pain that they surely know

For whom the bell tolls
Time marches on
For whom the bell tolls

Take a look to the sky just before you die
It is the last time you will
Blackened roar massive roar fills the crumbling sky
Shattered goal fills his soul with a ruthless cry
Stranger now, are his eyes, to this mystery
He hears the silence so loud
Crack of dawn, all is gone except the will to be
Now they will see what will be, blinded eyes to see

For whom the bell tolls
Time marches on
For whom the bell tolls


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 23, 2006)

Heaven by The Talking Heads


Everyone is trying to get to the bar.
The name of the bar, the bar is called heaven.
The band in heaven plays my favorite song.
They play it once again, they play it all night long.

Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens.
Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens.

There is a party, everyone is there.
Everyone will leave at exactly the same time.
Its hard to imagine that nothing at all
Could be so exciting, and so much fun.

Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens.
Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens.

When this kiss is over it will start again.
It will not be any different, it will be exactly
The same.
Its hard to imagine that nothing at all
Could be so exciting, could be so much fun.

Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens.
Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 24, 2006)

Fast Car by Tracy Chapman

You got a fast car
I want a ticket to anywhere
Maybe we make a deal
Maybe together we can get somewhere

Anyplace is better
Starting from zero got nothing to lose
Maybe well make something
But me myself I got nothing to prove

You got a fast car
And I got a plan to get us out of here
I been working at the convenience store
Managed to save just a little bit of money
We wont have to drive too far
Just cross the border and into the city
You and I can both get jobs
And finally see what it means to be living

You see my old mans got a problem
He live with the bottle thats the way it is
He says his bodys too old for working
I say his bodys too young to look like his
My mama went off and left him
She wanted more from life than he could give
I said somebodys got to take care of him
So I quit school and thats what I did

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so we can fly away
We gotta make a decision
We leave tonight or live and die this way

I remember we were driving driving in your car
The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk
City lights lay out before us
And your arm felt nice wrapped round my shoulder
And I had a feeling that I belonged
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone

You got a fast car
And we go cruising to entertain ourselves
You still aint got a job
And I work in a market as a checkout girl
I know things will get better
Youll find work and Ill get promoted
Well move out of the shelter
Buy a big house and live in the suburbs
You got a fast car
And I got a job that pays all our bills
You stay out drinking late at the bar
See more of your friends than you do of your kids
Id always hoped for better
Thought maybe together you and me would find it
I got no plans I aint going nowhere
So take your fast car and keep on driving

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so you can fly away
You gotta make a decision
You leave tonight or live and die this way


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 24, 2006)

Cats In The Cradle by Harry Chapin 

My child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you dad
You know I'm gonna be like you"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home dad?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son
You know we'll have a good time then

My son turned ten just the other day
He said, "Thanks for the ball, Dad, come on let's play
Can you teach me to throw", I said "Not today
I got a lot to do", he said, "That's ok"
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah
You know I'm gonna be like him"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son
You know we'll have a good time then

Well, he came home from college just the other day
So much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while?"
He shook his head and said with a smile
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys
See you later, can I have them please?"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son
You know we'll have a good time then

I've long since retired, my son's moved away
I called him up just the other day
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time
You see my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu
But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad
It's been sure nice talking to you"

And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me
He'd grown up just like me
My boy was just like me

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son
You know we'll have a good time then


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 24, 2006)

Big Yellow Taxi by Joni Mitchell 

They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot
With a pink hotel, a boutique
And a swinging hot spot
Dont it always seem to go
That you dont know what youve got
Till its gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

They took all the trees
Put em in a tree museum
And they charged the people
A dollar and a half just to see em
Dont it always seem to go
That you dont know what youve got
Till its gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

Hey farmer farmer
Put away that d.d.t. now
Give me spots on my apples
But leave me the birds and the bees
Please!
Dont it always seem to go
That you dont know what youve got
Till its gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

Late last night
I heard the screen door slam
And a big yellow taxi
Took away my old man
Dont it always seem to go
That you dont know what youve got
Till its gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 24, 2006)

Melissa by Allman Brothers Band

Crossroads, seem to come and go, yeah.
The gypsy flies from coast to coast

Knowing many, loving none,
Bearing sorrow havin fun,
But back home hell always run
To sweet melissa... mmm...

Freight train, each car looks the same, all the same.
And no one knows the gypsys name

No one hears his lonely sigh,
There are no blankets where he lies.
In all his deepest dreams the gypsy flies
With sweet melissa... mmm...

Again the mornings come,
Again hes on the run,
Sunbeams shining through his hair,
Appearing not to have a care.
Well, pick up your gear and gypsy roll on, roll on.

Crossroads, will you ever let him go? (lord, lord)
Will you hide the dead mans ghost,
Or will he lie, beneath the clay,
Or will his spirit roll away? 

But I know that he wont stay without melissa.

Yes I know that he wont stay without melissa.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 25, 2006)

John Barleycorn by Traffic 

There were three men came out of the west
Their fortunes for to try,
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn must die.

They've ploughed, they've sown, they've harrowed him in
Threw clods upon his head,
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn was dead.

They let him lie for a very long time
Till the rains from Heaven did fall,
And little Sir John sprung up his head
And so amazed them all.

They've let him stand till Midsummer's day,
Till he looked both pale and wan.
And little Sir John's grown a long, long beard
And so become a man.

They've hired men with the scythes so sharp,
To cut him off at the knee,
They've rolled him and tied him by the waist,
Serving him most barbarously.

They've hired men with the sharp pitchforks,
Who pricked him through the heart
And the loader, he has served him worse than that,
For he's bound him to the cart.

They've wheeled him around and around a field,
Till they came unto a barn,
And there they made a solemn oath
On poor John Barleycorn

They've hired men with the crab-tree sticks,
To cut him skin from bone,
And the miller, he has served him worse than that,
For he's ground him between two stones.

And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl
And his brandy in the glass
And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl
Proved the strongest man at last

The huntsman, he can't hunt the fox
Nor so loudly to blow his horn,
And the tinker, he can't mend kettle nor pots
without a little barley corn


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 26, 2006)

Lemmiwinks 


a great adventure is waiting for you ahead 
hurry onward Lemmiwinks or you will soon be dead 
the journey before you may be long and filled with woahs 
but you must escape the gay man's ass or your tale cant be told 

Lemmiwinks (x4) 

Lemmiwinks journey a distance far and fast 
to find a way out of a gay man's ass 
the road ahead is filled with danger and fright 
but push onward Lemmiwinks with all of you might 

TALKING: 
Lemmiwinks you are coming to the entrance of the small intestant 
there you must seek out the sparrow prince 

the sparrow prince lies somewhere way up ahead 
dont look back Lemmiwinks or youll soon be dead 
Lemmiwinks Lemmiwinks the time is growing late 
slow down now and seal your fate 

SPARROW PRINCE: 
i am the sparrow prince 
long has my spirit been trapped in this place 
before you lies the maze of the small intestants 
one path leads to te stomach the other to certain doom 
take with you this helmet and torch 
let them be your guide 

take the magic helmet torch to help you light the way 
theres still a lot of ground to cross inside the man so gay 
ahead of you lies adventure and your strength still lies within 
freedom from the ass of doom is the treasure you will win 

Lemmiwinks came to the stomach god 
beneath the depths of the lungs and heart 

CATATAFISH: 
you chose your path wisely Lemmiwinks 
i am the catatafish 

Catatafish of the stomach's cove 

CATATAFISH: 
if you answer this riddle the esophagas will let you pass 

catatafish's riddle will soon be told 

TALKING: 
hang on Lemmiwinks 
you solved the catatafish's riddle 
now your trials are nearly through 

Lemmiwinks has made it out 
the tale is nearly through 

great job Lemmiwinks 

thanks to you we are all free 

but your adventures are just begining 
for you are no ordinary gerbil Lemmiwinks 
you are the gerbil king 

ALL HAIL THE GERBIL KING 

now the ger the gerbil king has more adventures to go on 
fly away to faraway lands into the setting sun 
theres still so many enemies and battles yet to fight 
for Lemmiwinks the gerbil king is to be told another night 

le-lemmiwinks le-le-lemmiwins le-lemmiwinks 
lemmiwinks lemmiwinks lemmiwinks (x2) 

gerbil king 

ahh dude dude jesus christ ahh


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jul 29, 2006)

Square One by Tom Petty

Had to find some higher ground
Had some fear to get around
You can't say what you don't know
Later on wont work no more
Last time though I hid my tracks
So well I could not get back
Yeah my way was hard to find
Can't sell your soul for peace of mind

Square one, my slate is clear
Rest your head on me my dear
It took a world of trouble, it took a world of tears
It took a long time to get back here

Try so hard to stand alone
Struggle to see past my nose
Always had more dogs than bones
I could never wear those clothes
It's a dark victory
You won and you are so lost
Told her you were satisfied
But it never came across

Square one, my slate is clear
Rest your head on me my dear
It took a world of trouble, it took a world of tears
It took a long time to get back here x3


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 29, 2006)

andy partridge of XTC

Man acting like a farmer and,
He's treated the woman like a poor cow,
We got to treat you better from now,
But man is just a baby and,
He's needing your milk of kindness.
I vow to drink as much as you will allow.

All the way through history,
Man, machine, no mystery,
All the way through history,
Girl have the brain to act like the weaker sex.

Down in the cockpit,
Man need the woman to pull him right out of it,
Down in the cockpit,
Man need the woman to pull him right out of it.

Queen wants the castle,
Back from the rascal,
Queen wants the castle.

The girl tribe are growing up and,
Filling the world full with a new soul,
To get so far they payed a high toll.
Try not to make,
The same mistakes,
As man has done, or you'll fall in that hole,
And you will see us changing our role.

All the way through history,
Man, machine, no mystery,
All the way through history,
Girl have the brain to act like the weaker sex.

Down in the cockpit,
Man need the woman to pull him right out of it,
Down in the cockpit,
Man need the woman to pull him right out of it.

Queen wants the castle,
Back from the rascal,
Queen wants the castle.


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 29, 2006)

andy partridge, xtc, english settelments

It isn't even winter and i'm freezing, freezing,
This sort of feeling isn't pleasing,
And what i want to know, man,
Why, oh why,
Does she treat me like a snowman?

She's been building me,
Up quite steadily,
Seems like i've been here years and years and years and years;
I wait patiently,
Froze in history,
All ice-water is tears and tears and tears and tears;

She treats me far too frosty,
This hanging on has cost me dear.

It isn't even winter and i'm shivering, shivering,
Waiting for the love that's not delivering,
What i want to know, man,
Why oh why,
Does she treat me like a snowman?

It seems you would say i was too soft-hearted,
If you made a dunce-cap i'd don it!
People will always be tempted to wipe their feet,
On anything with 'welcome' written on it.

It isn't even winter and i'm freezing, freezing,
And this sort of feeling isn't pleasing,
And what i want to know, man,
Why, oh why,
Does she treat me like a snowman?


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 29, 2006)

gang of four

Woke up this morning desperation a.m.
What i've been saying won't say them again
My head's not empty, it's full with my brain
The thoughts i'm thinking
Like piss down a drain

And i feel like a beetle on its back
And there's no way for me to get up
Love'll get you like a case of anthrax
And that's something i don't want to catch

Ought to control what i do to my mind
Nothing in there but sunshades for the blind
Only yesterday i said to myself
The things i'm doing are not good
For my health

"love crops up quite a lot as something to sing about,
Cos most groups make most of their songs about falling in love
Or how happy they are to be in love,
You occasionally wonder why these groups do sing about it all the time -
It's because these groups think there's something very special about it

Either that or else it's because everybody else sings about it and always has,
You know to burst into song you have to be inspired
And nothing inspires quite like love.

These groups and singers think that they appeal to everyone
By singing about love because apparently everyone has or can love
Or so they would have you believe anyway
But these groups seem to go along with what, the belief
That love is deep in everyone's personality.
I don't think we're saying there's anything wrong with love,
We just don't think that what goes on between two people
Should be shrouded with mystery."

Love'll get you like a case of anthrax
And that's something i don't want to catch
Love'll get you like a case of anthrax
And that's something i don't want to catch


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 3, 2006)

Time Stand Still by Rush

I turn my back to the wind
To catch my breath
Before I start off again.
Driven on without a moment to spend
To pass an evening with a drink and a friend

I let my skin get too thin
I'd like to pause
No matter what I pretend
Like some pilgrim
Who learns to transcend
Learns to live as if each step was the end

Time stand still
I'm not looking back,but I want to look around me now
Time stand still
See more of the people and the places that surround me now
Time stand still

Freeze this moment a little bit longer
Make each sensation a little bit stronger
Experience slips away
Experience slips away
Time stand still

I turn my face to the sun
Close my eyes
Let my defences down
All those wounds that I can't get unwound

I let my past go too fast
No time to pause
If I could slow it all down
Like some captain, whose ship runs aground
I can wait until the tide comes around

Time stand still
I'm not looking back,but I want to look around me now
Time stand still
See more of the people and the places that surround me now

Freeze this moment a little bit longer
Make each sensation a little bit stronger
Make each impression a little bit stronger
Freeze this motion a little bit longer
The innocence slips away
The innocence slips away...

Time stand still
Time stand still

I'm not looking back,but I want to look around me now
See more of the people and the places that surround me now

Time stand still

Summer's going fast, nights growing colder
Children growing up, old friends growing older
Freeze this moment a little bit longer
Make each sensation a little bit stronger
Experience slips away
Experience slips away...
The innocence slips away


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 6, 2006)

"What Shall We Do Now" by Pink Floyd

What shall we use to fill the empty spaces 
Where waves of hunger roar? 
Shall we set out across the sea of faces 
In search of more and more applause? 
Shall we buy a new guitar? 
Shall we drive a more powerful car? 
Shall we work straight through the night? 
Shall we get into fights? 
Leave the lights on? 
Drop bombs? 
Do tours of the east? 
contract diseases? 
Bury bones? 
Break up homes? 
Send flowers by phone? 
Take to drink? 
Go to shrinks? 
Give up meat? 
Rarely sleep? 
Keep people as pets? 
Train dogs? 
Race rats? 
Fill the attic with cash? 
Bury treasure? 
Store up leisure? 
But never relax at all 
With our backs to the wall.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 11, 2006)

Mother by Danzig

Mother
Tell your children not to walk my way
Tell your children not to hear my words
What they mean
What they say
Mother

Mother
Can you keep them in the dark for life
Can you hide them from the waiting world
Oh mother

Father
Gonna take you daughter out tonight
Gonna show her my world
Oh father

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its

Mother
Tell your children not to hold my hand
Tell your children not to undesrstand
Oh mother

Father
Do you wanna bang heads with me
Do you wanna feel evrything
Oh father

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its
Yea

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Mother
Yea


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 13, 2006)

"Santa Fe" by Jon Bon Jovi

They say that no man is an island 
And good things come to those who wait 
But the things I hear are there just to remind me 
Every dog will have his day 

The spirits, they intoxicate me 
I watched them infiltrate my soul 
They try to say it's too late for me 
Tell my guns I'm coming home 

I swear I'm gonna live forever 
Tell my maker he can wait 
I'm riding somewhere south of heaven 
Heading back to Santa Fe 
It's judgment day in Santa Fe 

Once I was promised absolution 
There's only one solution for my sins 
You gotta face your ghosts and know with no illusions 
That only one of you is going home again 

And I blame this world for making a good man evil 
It's this world that can drive a good man mad 
And it's this world that turns a killer into a hero 
Well I blame this world for making a good man bad 

Now I ain't getting into heaven if the devil has his way 
I swear I'm gonna live forever 
Heading back to Santa Fe 
Got debts to pay in Santa Fe 
It's judgment day in Santa Fe 
Lord have mercy 

So I save a prayer when I need it most 
To the Father, Son and the Holy Ghost 
And sign it from a sinner with no name 
When I meet my maker 
Will he close the book on the hearts I broke and the lives I took ? 
Will he walk away 'cause my soul's too late to save ? 

Now I ain't getting into heaven 
If the devil has his way 
I swear I'm gonna live forever 
Heading back to Santa Fe 
Got debts to pay in Santa Fe 
It's judgment day in Santa Fe


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 17, 2006)

Full Force Gale by Van Morrison


Like a full force gale
I was lifted up again
I was lifted up again by the Lord

And no matter where I roam
I will find my way back home
I will always return to the Lord

In the gentle evening breeze
By the whispering shady trees
I will find my sanctuary in the Lord

I was headed for a fall
The I looked up and saw the writing on the wall

Like a full force gale
I was lifted up again
I was lifted up again by the Lord

I was headed for a fall
The I looked up and saw the writing on the wall

In the gentle evening breeze
By the whispering shady trees
I will find my sanctuary in the Lord

And no matter where I roam
I will find my way back home
I will always return to the Lord

Like a full force gale
I was lifted up again


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 23, 2006)

Alison by Elvis Costello

Oh it's so funny to be seeing you after so long, girl. 
And with the way you look I understand 
that you were not impressed. 
But I heard you let that little friend of mine 
take off your party dress. 
I'm not going to get too sentimental 
like those other sticky valentines, 
'cause I don't know if you've been loving some body. 
I only know it isn't mine. 
Alison, I know this world is killing you. 
Oh, Alison, my aim is true.

Well I see you've got a husband now. 
Did he leave your pretty fingers lying 
in the wedding cake? 
You used to hold him right in your hand. 
I'll bet he took all he could take. 
Sometimes I wish that I could stop you from talking 
when I hear the silly things that you say. 
I think somebody better put out the big light, 
cause I can't stand to see you this way.

Alison, I know this world is killing you. 
Oh, Alison, my aim is true. 
My aim is true.


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2006)

Pictures of Success by Rilo Kiley

Build your own television receiver,staying home can't be that bad for me
Cuz I'm not scared, but I'd like some extra spare time, Easily earn me big money
I'm a modern girl, but I fold in half so easily when I put myself in the picture of success
I could learn world trade or try to map the ocean

When you're dead, in hospitals and freeways
When you're dead, in resting homes and clinics
When you're dead, it must be nice to finish
When you're dead

I've had it with you, and Mexico can fucking wait
And all of those French films about trains
Cuz I'm not scared, but I'd like some extra spare time
I'm not scared, but the bills keep changing colors

When you're dead, in hopsitals and freeways
When you're dead, in dress shirts and neck ties
When you're dead, in apartments and on beaches
When you're dead

They say California is a recipe for a black hole
And I say I've got my best shoes on, I'm ready to go
Ready to go, ready to go, I'm ready to go
Ready to go, ready to go, I'm ready to go

These are times that can't be weathered and we have never been back there since then
These are times that can't be weathered and we haven't been back there since then
These are times that can't be weathered and we have never been back there since then 
These are times that can't be weathered and we haven't been back there since then


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2006)

The Bank and Trust by The Elected

Well, she gets real mean when she's drunk
And she finally fell asleep, and I'm glad
She said, 'The only way you got as far as you did
Is 'cause of me. Your songs suck'
And I'm stuck in this American town
And the streets are full of snow
And the shops are closin' down
And the only friend I had here moved away
Went back to Dallas
Ran out of money

So now the bills have all been paid
And the money's all been saved
You're still as sad as you ever were
Sellin' out
To the man you trust

The next morning, just after dawn
On the side of my bed with just a towel on
She said, 'I'm sorry. I didn't mean it.'
You never do, let's finish what we were working on

So now the bills have all been paid
And the money's all been saved
We're just as bad as we ever were
Sellin' out to the bank and trust
Yeah, the bank and trust

And I met this girl from Montgomery
A twenty six-year-old with a five-year-old baby
Yeah, I had her when I was young
Yeah, her daddy's long gone
But that's all right, Jack
You see, she saved me

It's just that I feel stuck in this American town
I finally got a good job, it'd just be dumb to move now
So some days I can hardly move
Much less move away

So now the bills have all been paid
And the money's all been saved
We're just as bad as we ever were, ever were
Selling out to the bank and trust
Yeah, the bank and trust
Yeah, the bank and trust


----------



## Dan (Aug 24, 2006)

Plane Crash in C by Rilo Kiley

If you're scared and it shows, 
cause you're watching them grow.
And travelling blows when you're out of road.
And when you jump up, the earth wants you back.

Your resentment grows 'til you're all alone.
But you're so smart, how could they not know?
When you're standing there in good-humoured wides.

How do you do it and make it seem effortless?
When it's all the stupid things, so overwhelming to me.
Like paying my bills. Or showing up for work early.
Or laughing at your jokes.

And when you first said that anything goes.
Or a problem's a task disguised in work clothes.
That's when I knew that I had to move.

And why do you do it and make it seem delicate?
When it's all the stupid things, so damn confusing to me.
Like talking it through. Controlling my temper.
Like letting it go. Saying, "Please, forgive me...
for laughing at your jokes."

I have no idea what's going on lately,
and I just wish you would come over and explain things.
And I have on idea what's going on lately,
and I just wish you would come over and explain things.
And I have no idea what's been going on lately,
and I just wish you would come over and explain things.

And why do they do it? They show up anyway.
When they know that damn well there's no room for promotions out here.
And maybe it's wise.
And maybe I'm just stupid
for laughing at your jokes. 

_Of course, the horn section at the end is the greatest thing about this song, but "da-da daaaa, da-da daaaa, da da, da da" wouldn't really do it justice._


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 24, 2006)

Flaming Moe's 

When the weight of the world has got you down 
And you want to end your life, 
Bills to pay, a dead-end job, 
And problems with the wife. 
But don't throw in the tow'l, 
'Cuz there's a place right down the block... 
Where you can drink your misery away... 
At Flaming Moe's.... (Let's all go to Flaming Moe's...) 
When liquor in a mug (Let's all go to Flaming Moe's...) 
Can warm you like a hug. (Flaming Moe's...) 
And happiness is just a Flaming Moe away... 
Happiness is just a Flaming Moe away...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

It's good to be king by Tom Petty

It's good to be king, if just for a while
To be there in velvet, yeah, to give 'em a smile
It's good to get high, and never come down
It's good to be king of your own little town

Yeah, the world would swing if I were king
Can I help it if I still dream time to time

It's good to be king and have your own way
Get a feeling of peace at the end of the day
And when your bulldog barks and your canary sings
You're out there with winners, yeah, it's good to be king

Yeah, I'll be king when dogs get wings
Can I help it if I still dream time to time

It's good to be king and have your own world
It helps to make friends, it's good to meet girls
A sweet little queen who can't run away
It's good to be king, whatever it pays

Excuse me if I have some place in my mind
Where I go time to time


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

You've Got A Friend by Carole King

When you're down in troubles
And you need some love and care
And nothing, nothing is going right
Close your eyes and think of me
And soon i will be there
To brighten up even your darkest night

You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you got to do is call
And I'll be there
Yes I will
You've got a friend

If the sky above you
Grows dark and full of clouds
And that old north wind begins to blow
Keep your head together
And call my name out loud
Soon you'll hear me knocking at your door

You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
Ain't it good to know that you've got a friend

When people can be so cold
They'll hurt you and desert you
And take your soul if you let them
Oh, but don't you let them

You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
You've got a friend


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Cartoon by Soul Asylum

Now everybody's looking after me,
if I'm dragging by some coat tail,
I can't see it's too dark,
but I've got to know what's got the best of me.

When the circus that you left goes on parade,
and those things you see seem so far in your charade,
too far,
but I'm feeling like I don't dare look away,
Don't look away.

Did it almost make you feel,
that something's got to happen soon,
when you wake up feeling lost in your own room.

If you're crying and you fear you're gonna drown,
if you think we'll rise above,
you'd better look around,
you'll see.

It's a mountain made of sand crumbling under me.
Maybe I'm chasing shadows on your wall,
they loom so large,
but make me feel so small somehow,
when you're chasing your own tail spinning your own wheels.

And a time to leave,
and a time to stay,
I guess the things I look away.

Did it almost make you feel that somethings gotta happen soon.
You're in the movies now that I'm in your cartoon.

There's a ringing in my ears that's heaven sent.
There's a beast out on the ruins,
some broken down lover's lament.
It goes on and on but it won't go away.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Head over Heels by Tears for Fears

I wanted to be with you alone
And talk about the weather
But traditions I can trace against the child in your face
Wont escape my attention
You keep your distance with a system of touch
And gentle persuasion
Im lost in admiration could I need you this much
Oh, youre wasting my time
Youre just wasting time

Something happens and Im head over heels
I never find out till Im head over heels
Something happens and Im head over heels
Ah dont take my heart
Dont break my heart
Dont throw it away

I made a fire and watching burn
Thought of your future
With one foot in the past now just how long will it last
No no no have you no ambition
My mother and my brothers used to breathe in clean in air
And dreaming Im a doctor
Its hard to be a man when theres a gun in your hand
Oh I feel so...

Something happens and Im head over heels

And this my four leaf clover
Im on the line, one open mind
This is my four leaf clover


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

I'LL BE YOU by the Replacements

If it's a temporary lull
why'm I bored right outta my skull?
Man, I'm dressin' sharp an' feelin' dull

Lonely, I guess that's where I'm from
If I was from Canada            
then I'd best be called lonesome
[BTW, I read in an interview that Paul was struck with how some people in
Canada used the word "lonesome" instead of "lonely," hence this lyric.]

And if it's just a game
Then I'll break down just in case
Oh yeah, we're runnin' in our last race

Well, I laughed half the way to Tokyo
I dreamt I was Surfer Joe 
An' what that means, I don't know

A dream too tired to come true
Left a rebel without a clue
And I'm searching for somethin' to do

And if it's just a game    
Then we'll hold hands just the same
So what, we're bleeding but we ain't cut

And I could purge my soul perhaps    
For the imminent collapse
Oh yeah, I'll tell you what we could do         
You be me for a while
I'll be you

A dream too tired to come true
Left a rebel without a clue
Won't you tell me what I should do?

And if it's just a lull         
why'm I bored right outta my skull?
Oh yeah, keep me from feeling so dull

And if it's just a game              
Then we'll break down just in case
Then again, I'll tell you what we could do
You be me for a while
You be me for a while
and I'll be you


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Days 'Til Tomorrow by Grandpaboy

From a distance you look peaceful
And so far away up close
You're leaving in the morning 
I suppose

There's something that I better say
Before this turns into yesterday
The only one I want
In case you wanna know

You got 2 days til tomorrow
You're still the one I want
2 days til tomorrow
You say I didn't count

I'm pretty sure that 3 or 4 
Words I never said before
Said on my knees 
All nice and neat in a row
Might slow your clandestine departure
I knew from the start that you weren't right for me
But here I said please, baby, don't go

You got 2 days till tomorrow
You're still the one I want
2 days til tomorrow
You say I didn't count

And a night spent right might last for years
And what went wrong, I'll never know

There's something here I better say
Before this turns into yesterday
3 little words: Baby, please don't go

You got 2 days til tomorrow
Still the one I want
2 days til tomorrow
You say I didn't count


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

It's too late by Derek and the Dominos

[Chorus:]
It's too late, she's gone.
It's too late, my baby's gone.
Wish I had told her she was my only one.
It's too late, she's gone.

It's a woman that cries,
So I guess I've gotta hide my eyes.
Yes, I will miss her more than anyone.
It's too late, she's gone.

She's gone, yes she's gone.
She's gone, my baby's gone.
She's gone, yes she's gone.
Where can my baby be?

And I wonder does she know
When she left me, it hurt me so.
I need your love babe, please don't make me wait.
Tell me it's not too late.

[Chorus]

[Repeat Third Verse]


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Fire inside by Bob Seger

Theres a hard moon risin on the streets tonight
Theres a reckless feeling in your heart as you head out tonight
Through the concrete canyons to the midtown light
Where the latest neon promises are burning bright

Past the open windows on the darker streets
Where unseen angry voices flash and children cry
Past the phony posers with their worn out lines
The tired new money dressed to the nines
The low life dealers with their bad designs
And the dilettantes with their open minds

Youre out on the town, safe in the crowd
Ready to go for the ride
Searching the eyes, looking for clues
Theres no way you can hide
The fire inside

Well youve been to the clubs and the discotheques
Where they deal one another from the bottom of a deck of promises
Where the cautious loners and emotional wrecks
Do an acting stretch as a way to hide the obvious
And the lights go down and they dance real close
And for one brief instant they pretend theyre safe and warm

Then the beat gets louder and the mood is gone
The darkness scatters as the lights flash on
They hold one another just a little too long
And they move apart and then move on

On to the street, on to the next
Safe in the knowledge that they tried
Faking the smile, hiding the pain
Never satisfied
The fire inside
Fire inside

Now the hour is late and he thinks youre asleep
You listen to him dress and you listen to him leave
Like you knew he would
You hear his car pull away in the street
Then you move to the door and you lock it when
Hes gone for good

Then you walk to the window and stare at the moon
Riding high and lonesome through a starlit sky
And it comes to you how it all slips away
Youth and beauty are gone one day
No matter what you dream or feel or say
It ends in dust and disarray

Like wind on the plains, sand through the glass
Waves rolling in with the tide
Dreams die hard and we watch them erode
But we cannot be denied
The fire inside


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Last Kiss by by Wayne Cochran

Where, oh where, can my baby be? the lord took her away from
Me. shes gone to heaven, so Ive got to be good. so I can see my baby when i
Leave this world.

We were out on a date in my daddys car. we hadnt driven very far. there in
The road, straight ahead. a car was stalled, the engine was dead.

I couldnt stop, so I swerved to the right. Ill never forget the sound that
Night. the screamin tires, the bustin glass. the painful scream that I heard
Last.

Oh where, oh where, can my baby be? the lord took her away from me. shes gone
To heaven, so Ive got to be good. so I can see my baby when I leave this world.

When I woke up the rain was pourin down. there were people standin all around.
Something warm flowing through my eyes. but somehow I found my baby that night.
I lifted her head, she looked at me and said. hold me darling, just a little
While. I held her close, I kissed her our last kiss. I found the love that i
Knew I had missed.

Well now shes gone. even though I hold her tight. I lost my love, my life,
That night.

Oh where, oh where, can my baby be? the lord took her away from me. shes gone
To heaven, so Ive got to be good. so I can see my baby when I leave this
World.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Jet airliner by Steve Miller

Leavin home, out on the road
Ive been down before
Ridin along in this big ol jet plane
Ive been thinkin about my home
But my love light seems so far away
And I feel like its all been done
Somebodys tryin to make me stay
You know Ive got to be movin on

Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Dont carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Cause its here that Ive got to stay

Goodbye to all my friends at home
Goodbye to people Ive trusted
Ive got to go out and make my way
I might get rich you know I might get busted
But my heart keeps calling me backwards
As I get on the 707
Ridin high I got tears in my eyes
You know you got to go through hell
Before you get to heaven

Big ol jet airliner
Dont carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Cause its here that Ive got to stay

Touchin down in new england town
Feel the heat comin down
Ive got to keep on keepin on
You know the big wheel keeps on spinnin around
And Im goin with some hesitation
You know that I can surely see
That I dont want to get caught up in any of that
Funky shit goin down in the city

Big ol jet airliner
Dont carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Cause its here that Ive got to stay

Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Dont carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Cause its here that Ive got to stay
Yeah, yeah yeah, yeah

Big ol jet airliner
Dont carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Cause its here that Ive got to stay

Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Carry me to my home
Oh, oh big ol jet airliner
Cause its there that I belong


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Kiss My Ass by Ted Nugent

Telegram for Mr Billary...

C'mon baby,
Yeah, big ol' wet one...hey!

Kiss my ass,
Kiss my ass, (c'mon, everybody ought'a)
Kiss my ass, (tastes real good)
Kiss my ass. (oh...)

Don't waste your time on me
I got my own direction
Watch me close, wait and see
I'm lookin' for perfection
I make up my own mind
And I'll leave you far behind
When the goin' gets tough
You can kiss my ass

I believe in animal rights
I let my dog hump on my shin
I can tolerate sexual choice
But not with the next of kin (uh-uh, boy)
I've heard it all before
I ain't gonna take any more
When the goin' gets tough
You can kiss my ass 

Everybody!
Kiss my ass, (pucker up)
Kiss my ass
Kiss my ass
Kiss my ass, (c'mon babe)

I've heard it all before
And I ain't gonna take no more, no no
When the goin' gets tough
Kiss my ass!

I see the weenies with the dirty hair
Protestin' on the street
They condemn the clothes we wear
And the morality of what we eat, yeah
It's gotta be a fluke
They make me wanna puke
When the goin' gets tough
They can kiss my ass 

Everybody gotta
Kiss my ass - C'mon gang bangers
Kiss my ass - Janet Reno
Kiss my ass - C'mon Billary
Kiss my ass - Callin' on Jesse Jackson
Kiss my ass - How about the IRS
Kiss my ass - Hey, Howard Stern
Kiss my ass - United Nations
Kiss my ass - All those Liberals
Kiss my ass - C'mon Sarah Brady
Kiss my ass - Oh, Courtney Love I've got your hole
Kiss my ass - Beavis, Butthead
Kiss my ass - How about Crips and Bloods

I've heard it all before
And we ain't gonna take it no more
When the goin' gets rough
When the goin's to tough
When the goin' gets rough
They oughta' kiss my ass


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Send me an Angel by Real Life

Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now, right now

Send me an angel 
Send me an angel 
Right now, right now

Do you believe in heaven above?
Do you believe in love? 
Don't tell a lie, don't be false or untrue 
It all comes back to you 

Open fire! 
On my burning heart 
I've never been lucky in love 
My defenses are down 
A kiss or a frown 
I can't survive on my own 

If a girl walks in and draws her name in my heart 
I'll turn and run away 
Everyday we've all been led astray 
It's hard to be lucky in love 

It gets in your eyes 
It's making you cry 
Don't know what to do 
Don't know what to do 
You're looking for love 
Calling heaven above 

Send me an angel 
Send me an angel 
Right now, right now 

Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now, right now

Empty dreams can only disappoint
In a room behind your smile 
But don't give up, don't give up
(give up, give up, give up) 
You can be lucky in love 

It gets in your eyes 
It's making you cry 
Don't know what to do 
Don't know what to do 
You're looking for love 
Calling heaven above 

Send me an angel 
Send me an angel 
Right now, right now

Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now, right now

(Repeat 3 times)

...Right now


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

If You Never Say Goodbye by P.M. Dawn

Legs of a guy, Head of a man, 
Eyes on the camera, Shaking everyone's head. 
Vultures circle. And smack their lips, 
The sky goes black, As the lightening rips. 
The stars are new, Moon without pity, 
As waves of blood, Roll over the city. 
It's not a rehearsal, Or special effects. 
It's the end of a story, Its what happens next. 

If I say, if I say, Its coming in a circuit. 
If I say, and I say, In the blink of an eye. 
And I say, if I say, If I'm lying in a window. 
And I say it's OK, If you never say goodbye. 

Son of a child, Song of a beast, 
As it slouches and slithers, Its way from the feast. 
I dreamt a dream, But what can it mean. 
Angels and more, Devoured the queen. 
All you people danced, And tore at their clothes. 
The sky was afire, And the oceans froze. 
It wasn't a fable, It wasn't a hoax. 
The seventeen devils, Just speaking of jokes.

If I say, if I say, Its coming in a circuit. 
If I say, and I say, In the blink of an eye. 
And I say, if I say, If I'm lying in a window. 
And I say it's OK, If you never say goodbye. 

I saw a chapel, Lain of God. 
The lightening was so blue, And the air was so cold 
Sound of home, On a microphone. 
As the last kept rhythm Of chicken bone. 
People went, And swallowed their dreams, 
Into like soldiers, Theyre parting as fools. 
It isn't incentive, Its not a reward. 
It's a black parachute, With a noose for a cord. 

If I say, if I say, Its coming in a circuit. 
If I say, and I say, In the blink of an eye. 
And I say, if I say, If I'm lying in a window. 
And I say it's OK, If you never say goodbye. 
And I say it's OK, If you never say goodbye. 
And I say its OK, If you never say goodbye. 
And I say its OK, If you never say goodbye. 
And I say its OK, If you never say goodbye


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 25, 2006)

Road to Nowhere by Ozzy Osbourne

I was looking back on my life
And all the things Ive done to me
Im still looking for the answers
Im still searching for the key

Chorus
The wreckage of my past keeps haunting me
It just wont leave me alone
I still find it all a mystery
Could it be a dream? 
The road to nowhere leads to me

Through all the happiness and sorrow
I guess Id do it all again
Live for today and not tomorrow
Its still the road that never ends

Chorus

Ah ah
The road to nowheres gonna pass me by
Ah ah
I hope we never have to say goodbye
I never want to live without you

Chorus


----------



## Said1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street


You got a lotta nerve
To say you are my friend
When I was down
You just stood there grinning

You got a lotta nerve
To say you got a helping hand to lend
You just want to be on
The side that's winning

You say I let you down
You know it's not like that
If you're so hurt
Why then don't you show it

You say you lost your faith
But that's not where it's at
You had no faith to lose
And you know it

I know the reason
That you talk behind my back
I used to be among the crowd
You're in with

Do you take me for such a fool
To think I'd make contact
With the one who tries to hide
What he don't know to begin with

You see me on the street
You always act surprised
You say, "How are you?" "Good luck"
But you don't mean it

When you know as well as me
You'd rather see me paralyzed
Why don't you just come out once
And scream it

No, I do not feel that good
When I see the heartbreaks you embrace
If I was a master thief
Perhaps I'd rob them

And now I know you're dissatisfied
With your position and your place
Don't you understand
It's not my problem

I wish that for just one time
You could stand inside my shoes
And just for that one moment
I could be you

Yes, I wish that for just one time
You could stand inside my shoes
You'd know what a drag it is
To see you


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Aug 30, 2006)

Flat Top by Goo Goo Dolls 

Flat top intervention
Bringing home the new invention
See it there in pieces on the ground
A television war between the cynics and the saints
Flip the dial and that's whose side you're on
Sleeping on the white house lawn ain't never changed a thing
Look at all the washed out hippie dreams

And it's falling all around us
Is this some kind of joke they're trying to pull on us?
Falling all around us
I'll turn my head off for a while

Tabloid generation's lost
Choking on it's fear
Used to be that's all we had to fear
conscience keeps us quiet while the crooked love to speak
There's knowledge wrapped in blankets on the streets
A visionary coward says that anger can be power
As long as there's a victim on tv

And it's falling all around us
Is this some kind of joke they're trying to pull on us
Falling all around us
I'll turn my head off for a while

And my dirty dreams all come alive
On my TV screen
And assassination plots
Show me what I haven't got
Show me what I love and who I'm supposed to be
Show me everything I need
Show it all to me

And it's falling all around us
Is this some kind of joke they're trying to pull on us?
Falling all around us
I'll turn my head off for a while


----------



## Semper Fi (Sep 7, 2006)

November Rain by Guns n' Roses (not sure if this has been posted here before)

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same

'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain

We've been through this auch a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain

But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away

If we could take the time
to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time... on my own
Sometimes I need some time... all alone
Everybody needs some time... on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain

Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## Said1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Probably one of my most favorite songs ever.


Kris Kristofferson - Jesus was a Capricon

Jesus was a capricorn
He ate organic food
He believed in love and peace
And never wore no shoes

Long hair, beard and sandles
And a funky bunch of friends
Reckon wed just nail him up
If he came down again

Chorus:
cause everybodys gotta have somebody to look down on
Who they can feel better than at any time they please
Someone doin somethin dirty decent folks can frown on
If you cant find nobody else, then help yourself to me

Eggheads cussing rednecks cussing
Hippies for their hair
Others laugh at straights who laugh at
Freaks who laugh at squares

Some folks hate the whites
Who hate the blacks who hate the klan
Most of us hate anything that
We dont understand


----------



## Said1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Beck - loser

In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
Butane in my veins and Im out to cut the junkie
With the plastic eyeballs, spray-paint the vegetables
Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
Kill the headlights and put it in neutral
Stock car flamin with a loser and the cruise control
Babys in reno with the vitamin d
Got a couple of couches, sleep on the love-seat
Someone came in sayin Im insane to complain
About a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt
Dont believe everything that you breathe
You get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve
So shave your face with some mace in the dark
Savin all your food stamps and burnin down the trailer park

Yo. cut it.

Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?

Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?

Forces of evil on a bozo nightmare
Ban all the music with a phony gas chamber
cuz ones got a weasel and the others got a flag
Ones on the pole, shove the other in a bag
With the rerun shows and the cocaine nose-job
The daytime crap of the folksinger slob
He hung himself with a guitar string
A slab of turkey-neck and its hangin from a pigeon wing
You cant write if you cant relate
Trade the cash for the beef for the body for the hate
And my time is a piece of wax fallin on a termite
Thats chokin on the splinters

Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?
(get crazy with the cheese whiz)
Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?
(drive-by body-pierce)
(yo bring it on down)
Soooooooyy....

(Im a driver, Im a winner; things are gonna change I can feel it)

Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?
(I cant believe you)
Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?
Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?
(schprechen sie deutches, baby)
Soy un perdedor
Im a loser baby, so why dont you kill me?
(know what Im sayin? )


----------



## Dan (Sep 10, 2006)

> Beck - loser



I just got done listening to that song in the car. Get out of my head!!!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 10, 2006)

The Rising by Bruce Springsteen

Can't see nothin' in front of me
Can't see nothin' coming up behind
I make my way through this darkness
I can't feel nothing but this chain that binds me
Lost track of how far I've gone
How far I've gone, how high I've climbed
On my back's a sixty pound stone
On my shoulder a half mile line

Come on up for the rising
Com on up, lay your hands in mine
Come on up for the rising
Come on up for the rising tonight

Left the house this morning
Bells ringing filled the air
Wearin' the cross of my calling
On wheels of fire I come rollin' down here

Come on up for the rising
Come on up, lay your hands in mine
Come on up for the rising
Come on up for the rising tonight

Li,li, li,li,li,li, li,li,li

Spirits above and behind me
Faces gone, black eyes burnin' bright
May their precious blood forever bind me
Lord as I stand before your fiery light

Li,li, li,li,li,li, li,li,li

I see you Mary in the garden
In the garden of a thousand sighs
There's holy pictures of our children
Dancin' in a sky filled with light
May I feel your arms around me
May I feel your blood mix with mine
A dream of life comes to me
Like a catfish dancin' on the end of the line

Sky of blackness and sorrow ( a dream of life)
Sky of love, sky of tears (a dream of life)
Sky of glory and sadness ( a dream of life)
Sky of mercy, sky of fear ( a dream of life)
Sky of memory and shadow ( a dream of life)
Your burnin' wind fills my arms tonight
Sky of longing and emptiness (a dream of life)
Sky of fullness, sky of blessed life ( a dream of life)

Come on up for the rising
Come on up, lay your hands in mine
Come on up for the rising
Come on up for the rising tonight

Li,li, li,li,li,li, li,li,li


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 10, 2006)

You're Missing by Bruce Springsteen

Shirts in the closet, shoes in the hall
Mama's in the kitchen, baby and all
Everything is everything
Everything is everything
But you're missing

Coffee cups on the counter, jackets on the chair
Papers on the doorstep, you're not there
Everything is everything
Everything is everything
But you're missing

Pictures on the nightstand, TV's on in the den
Your house is waiting, your house is waiting
For you to walk in, for you to walk in
But you're missing, you're missing
You're missing when I shut out the lights
You're missing when I close my eyes
You're missing when I see the sun rise
You're missing

Children are asking if it's alright
Will you be in our arms tonight?

Morning is morning, the evening falls I have
Too much room in my bed, too many phone calls
How's everything, everything?
Everything, everything
You're missing, you're missing

God's drifting in heaven, devil's in the mailbox
I got dust on my shoes, nothing but teardrops


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 10, 2006)

My City of Ruins By Bruce Springsteen

There is a blood red circle
On the cold dark ground
And the rain is falling down
The church door's thrown open
I can hear the organ's song
But the congregation's gone
My city of ruins
My city of ruins

Now the sweet bells of mercy
Drift through the evening trees
Young men on the corner
Like scattered leaves,
The boarded up windows,
The empty streets
While my brother's down on his knees
My city of ruins
My city of ruins

Come on, rise up! Come on, rise up!
Come on, rise up! Come on, rise up!
Come on, rise up! Come on, rise up!

Now's there's tears on the pillow
Darlin' where we slept
And you took my heart when you left
Without your sweet kiss
My soul is lost, my friend
Tell me how do I begin again?
My city's in ruins
My city's in ruins

Now with these hands,
With these hands,
With these hands,
I pray Lord
With these hands, 
With these hands,
I pray for the strength, Lord
With these hands,
With these hands,
I pray for the faith, Lord
We pray for your love, Lord
We pray for the lost, Lord
We pray for this world, Lord
We pray for the strength, Lord
We pray for the strength, Lord

Come on
Come on
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up
Come on, rise up


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 11, 2006)

"Let's Roll" by Neil Young

I know I said I love you,
I know you know it's true,
I've got to put the phone down,
and do what we got to do.

One's standing in the iselway,
Two more at the door,
We've got to get inside there,
Before they kill somemore.

Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.
Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.

No time for indecision,
We've got to make a move,
I hope that were foregiven,
For what we got to 

How this all got started,
I'll never understand,
I hope someone can fly this thing,
And get us back to land.

Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.
Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.

No one has the answer,
But one thing is true,
You've got to turn on evil,
When it's coming after you,
You've gota face it down,
And when it tries to hide,
You've gota go in after it,
And never be denied,
Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.

Let's roll for freedome,
Let's roll for love,
We're going after satan,
On the wings of a dove,
Let's roll for justice,
Let's roll for truth,
Let's not let our children,
Grow up fearfull in there youth.

Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.
Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.
Time is runnin' out,
Let's roll.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 11, 2006)

_Get Together_
Youngbloods 

Love is but a song we sing
And fear's the way we die.
You can make the mountains ring
Or make the angels cry.
Though the bird is on the wing
And you may not know why.

C'mon people now
Smile on your brother
Ev'rybody get together
Try to love one another right now

Some will come and some will go
And we shall surely pass.
When the one that left us here
Returns for us at last.
We are but a moment's sunlight
Fading in the grass.

C'mon people now
Smile on your brother
Ev'rybody get together
Try to love one another right now

If you hear the song we sing
You will understand.
You hold the key to love and fear
In your trembling hand.
Just one key unlocks them both
It's there at your command

C'mon people now
Smile on your brother
Ev'rybody get together
Try to love one another right now


----------



## Nienna (Sep 14, 2006)

*Cry Out To Jesus*
Words by Mac Powell / Music by Third Day 


To everyone who's lost someone they love
Long before it was their time
You feel like the days you had were not enough
when you said goodbye

And to all of the people with burdens and pains
Keeping you back from your life
You believe that there's nothing and there is no one
Who can make it right

There is hope for the helpless
Rest for the weary
Love for the broken heart
There is grace and forgiveness
Mercy and healing
He'll meet you wherever you are
Cry out to Jesus, Cry out to Jesus

For the marriage that's struggling just to hang on
They lost all of their faith in love
They've done all they can to make it right again
Still it's not enough

For the ones who can't break the addictions and chains
You try to give up but you come back again
Just remember that you're not alone in your shame
And your suffering

When you're lonely 
And it feels like the whole world is falling on you
You just reach out, you just cry out to Jesus
Cry to Jesus

To the widow who struggles with being alone
Wiping the tears from her eyes
For the children around the world without a home
Say a prayer tonight


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 18, 2006)

Red Sector A by Rush

All that we can do is just survive
All that we can do to help ourselves is stay alive
All that we can do is just survive
All that we can do to help ourselves is stay alive

Ragged lines of ragged grey
Skeletons, they shuffle away
Shouting guards and smoking guns
Will cut down the unlucky ones

I clutch the wire fence until my fingers bleed
A wound that will not heal
A heart that cannot feel
Hoping that the horror will recede
Hoping that tomorrow well all be freed

Sickness to insanity
Prayer to profanity
Days and weeks and months go by
Dont feel the hunger
Too weak to cry

I hear the sound of gunfire at the prison gate
Are the liberators here? 
Do I hope or do I fear? 
For my father and my brother, its too late
But I must help my mother stand up straight

Are we the last ones left alive? 
Are we the only human beings to survive?
Are we the last ones left alive? 
Are we the only human beings to survive?

I hear the sound of gunfire at the prison gate
Are the liberators here? 
Do I hope or do I fear? 
For my father and my brother, its too late
But I must help my mother stand up straight

Are we the last ones left alive? 
Are we the only human beings to survive?
Are we the last ones left alive? 
Are we the only human beings to survive?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 20, 2006)

100 Summers by The Psalms


It's getting dark and not too bright
Nada still to pray
I still can see you through the tears
I watched you walk away
Started seeing things like these 
Though mine is long since past 
Voted down eternal feeling
Too much sense to us

Now the party's over
Shame to hang around
The distinct smell you wore so well 
Is nowhere to be found
Feeling that was promised
Is left for someone else
At times I even wonder if the things we said we felt

100 summers in one night
100 summers, in one night with
in one night with you

Come and join me by the fire
Your halo's dark as mine
Sit and talk of days gone by
100 summers gone
Waist deep in our ornery mouths 
We all know why we're here
We dance and drink and chase our tails
And dance the fire down

100 summers in one night
100 summers, in one night with
in one night with you 

100 summers in one night
100 summers, in one night with
in one night with you 

100 summers in one night
100 summers, in one night with
in one night with you 

Do you believe like I do
(Do you believe)
Do you believe like I do
(Do you believe) .....

Do you believe like I do
(Do you believe)
Do you believe like I do
(Do you believe) .....

Once if my memory serves me well
My life was a banquet 
Where every heart revealed itself
Where every wine flowed
One evening I took beauty in my arms
I thought her bitter and I insulted her.
Eternity is in love with the productions of time
Enough! 
I spoke too much
Prisons are built with stones of law, 
Brothels, with bricks of religion
And springtime brought me the frightful laugh of an idiot


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 28, 2006)

"Disintegration" by Jimmy Eat World

I've spent my last nights
strung up and pulled tight.
Holding out, sleep and grow.
An answer comes without a please:
'Do what you want.'


Wonder why I'm so caught of guard when we kiss.
Rather live my life in regret then do this.
What happened to the love we both knew?
We both chased.
Hanging on a cigarette you need me, 
you burn me you'll burn me.

Hushed with a finger
Don't say you'll never when you might,
or just another time.
This poison comes instruction free.
Do what you want, but I'm drinking.

Wonder why I'm so caught off guard when we kiss.
Rather live my life in regret then do this.
What happened to the love we both knew? 
We both chased.
Hanging on a cigarette you need me, 
you burn me you'll burn me.

Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh
Lie lie better next time, stay on my side tonight oh [continues through chorus]

Wonder why I'm so caught of guard when we kiss
I'd rather live my life in regret than do this
What happened to the love we both knew, we both chased
Hanging on a cigarette you need me you burn me you'll burn me
What happened to the love we both knew, we both chased
Hanging on a cigarette you need me you burn me you'll burn me.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodnight Saigon
-Billy Joel
We met as soul mates
On parris island
We left as inmates
From an asylum
And we were sharp
As sharp as knives
And we were so gung ho
To lay down our lives
We came in spastic
Like tameless horses
We left in plastic
As numbered corpses
And we learned fast
To travel light
Our arms were heavy
But our bellies were tight
We had no home front
We had no soft soap
They sent us playboy
They gave us bob hope
We dug in deep
And shot on sight
And prayed to jesus christ
With all our might
We had no cameras
To shoot the landscape
We passed the hash pipe
And played our doors tapes
And it was dark
So dark at night
And we held on to each other
Like brother to brother
We promised our mothers wed write
And we would all go down together
We said wed all go down together
Yes we would all go down together
Remember charlie
Remember baker
They left their childhood
On every acre
And who was wrong? 
And who was right? 
It didnt matter in the thick of the fight
We held the day
In the palm
Of our hand
They ruled the night
And the night
Seemed to last as long as six weeks
On parris island
We held the coastline
They held the highlands
And they were sharp
As sharp as knives
They heard the hum of our motors
They counted the rotors
And waited for us to arrive
And we would all go down together
We said wed all go down together
Yes we would all go down together


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2006)

Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner by Warren Zevon 

Roland was a warrior from the Land of the Midnight Sun
With a Thompson gun for hire, fighting to be done
The deal was made in Denmark on a dark and stormy day
So he set out for Biafra to join the bloody fray

Through sixty-six and seven they fought the Congo war
Fingers on their triggers, knee-deep in gore
For days and nights they battled the Bantu to their knees
They killed to earn their living and to help out the Congolese

Roland the Thompson gunner...
Roland the Thompson gunner...

His comrades fought beside him - Van Owen and the rest
But of all the Thompson gunners Roland was the best
So the CIA decided they wanted Roland dead
That son-of-a-bitch Van Owen blew off Roland's head

Roland the headless Thompson gunner (Time, time, time
For another peaceful war
Norway's bravest son But time stands still for Roland
'Til he evens up the score)
They can still see his headless body stalking through the night
In the muzzle flash of Roland's Thompson gun
In the muzzle flash of Roland's Thompson gun

Roland searched the continent for the man who'd done him in
He found him in Mombassa in a barroom drinking gin
Roland aimed his Thompson gun - he didn't say a word
But he blew Van Owen's body from there to Johannesburg

Roland the headless Thompson gunner...
Roland the headless Thompson gunner...
Roland the headless Thompson gunner...
Roland the headless Thompson gunner...


The eternal Thompson gunner, still wandering through the night
Now it's ten years later but he still keeps up the fight
In Ireland, in Lebanon, in Palestine and Berkeley
Patty Hearst heard the burst of Roland's Thompson gun
And bought it


----------



## just_sad (Oct 18, 2006)

static-x
I'm the One Lyrics



Living in the moment
Forgotten and repeated
No I cannot be forgotten
No I cannot be beaten

Im not here
Im not here
Im not here
Im the one

I don't want you
I don't need you
With closed eyes I
See right through you
I was crawling
Always falling
You don't know what
I have lived through

No I am not a rich man
No I am not a bitch and
I know you made one mistake
This is my life
You cannot take it

Im not here
Im not here
Im not here
Im the one

I don't want you
I don't need you
With closed eyes I
See right through you
I was crawling
Always falling
You don't know what
I have lived through

Auto-matic
Termi-nation
Self-destructive
Revolution(X5)

Self-destructive
Bring it down
To the ground
I'm unchained
Not a slave

Im not here
Im not here
Im not here
Im the one

I don't want you
I don't need you
With closed eyes I
See right through you
I was crawling
Always falling
You don't know what
I have lived through


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 21, 2006)

See you on the other side by Ozzy Osbourne

Voices, a thousand, thousand voices
Whispering, the time has passed for choices
Golden days are passing over, yeah

I can't seem to see you baby
Although my eyes are open wide
But I know Ill see you once more
When I see you, I'll see you on the other side
Yes, I'll see you, I'll see you on the other side

Leaving, I hate to see you cry
Grieving, I hate to say goodbye
Dust and ash forever, yeah

Though I know we must be parted
As sure as stars are in the sky
I'm gonna see when it comes to glory
And I'll see you, I'll see you on the other side
Yes I'll see you, I'll see you on the other side

Never thought I'd feel like this
Strange to be alone, yeah
But well be together
Carved in stone, carved in stone, carved in stone

Hold me, hold me tight, I'm falling
Far away. distant voices calling
I'm so cold. I need you darling, yeah

I was down, but now I'm flying
Straight across the great divide
I know youre crying, but I'll stop you crying
When I see you, I see you on the other side
Yes. I'll see you. see you on the othe side
I'm gonna see you. see you on the other side
God knows I'll see you, see you on the other side, yeah

I'll see you. see you on the othe side
'Im gonna see you. see you on the other side
God knows I'll see you, see you on the other side, yeah
I wanna see you, yeah, yeah, yeah, see you on the other side
God knows I'll see you, see you on the other side, yeah
I'm gonna see you. see you on the other side


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 24, 2006)

Objects In The Rear View Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are by Meat Loaf 

The skys were pure and the fields were green,
and the sun was brighter than it's ever been
When I grew up with my best friend, Kenny,
we were close as any brothers that you ever knew

It was always summer and the future called
We were ready for adventures and we wanted them all,
and there was so much left to dream,
and so much time to make it real

But I can still recall the sting of all the tears when he was gone
They say he crashed and burned, I swear I'll never learn,
why any boy should die so young

We were racing; we were soldiers of fortune
We got in trouble but we sure got around
There are times I think I see him peeling out of the dark
I think he's right behind me now, and he's gaining ground

But it was long ago, and it was far away
Oh God, it seems so very far,
and if life is just a highway, then the soul is just a car

And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
They are

And when the sun descended and the night arose
I heard my father cursing everyone he knows
He was dangerous and druk and defeated,
and corroded by failure and envy and hate

There were endless winters and the dreams would freeze
No where to hide and no leaves on the trees,
and my father's eyes were blank as he hit me again and again and
again

I know I still believe he'd never let me leave, I had to run away alone
So many threats and fears, so many wasted years,
before my life became my own

And though the nightmares should be over,
some of the terrors are still intact
I'll hear that ugly, coarse, and violent voice,
and then he grabs me from behind, and then he pulls me back

But it was long ago, and it was far away
Oh God, it seems so very far,
and if life is just a highway, then the soul is just a car

And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
They are

[Instrumental solo]

There was a beauty living on the edge of town
She always put the top up and the hammer down,
and she taught me everything I'll ever know,
about the mystery and the muscle of love

The stars would glimmer and the moon would glow
I'm in the back seat with my Julie like Romeo
And the signs along the highway all said
Caution! Kids at play!

Those were the rights of spring and we did everything;
There was salvation every night
We got dreams reborn and our upholstery torn,
but everything we tried was right

She used her body just like a bandage
She use my body just like a wound
I'll probably never know where she disappeared,
but I can see rising up out of the back seat now,
just like an angel rising out of a tomb

But it was long ago, and it was far away
Oh God, it seems so very far,
and if life is just a highway, then the soul is just a car

And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are

She used her body just like a bandage
She used my body just like a wound
I'll probably never know where she disappeared,
but I can see her rising up out of the back seat now...


----------



## Dan (Oct 25, 2006)

A Song to Pass the Time by Bright Eyes

There is a middle-aged woman dragging her feet
She carries baskets of clothes to a laundromat
While the Mexican children kick rocks into the street
And they laugh in a language I dont understand
But I love them
Why do I love them?
So the neighborhood is dimming as I smoke on the porch 
And watch the people as they pass enclosed inside their cars
And on their faces, just anger or disappointment
I start wishing there was something I could offer them
A consolation, what could I offer them?
When they are sad in their suburbs, robots water the lawn
And everything they touch gets dusted spotless
So they start to believe that they havent touched anything at all
While the cars in the driveway only multiply
They are lost in their houses
I have heard them sing in the shower and making speeches to their sister on the telephone
Saying, "You come home
Darling, you come here
Dont stay so far away from me" 
This weather has me wanting love more tangible
Something I can hold because its getting cold
So let's hold up our fists to the flame in the sky 
To block out the light that is reaching for our eyes 
Because it would blind us
It will blind us
Now I have locked my actions in the grooves of routine
So I may never be free of this apathy
But I wait for a letter that is coming to me
She sends me pictures of the ocean in an envelope
So there still is hope
Yes, I can be healed 
There is someone looking for what I concealed 
In my secret drawer, in my pockets deep
You will find the reasons that I cant sleep 
And you will still want me
But will you still want me? 
Well, I say come for the week
You can sleep in my bed
And then pass through my life like a dream through my head 
It will be easy
I will make it easy
But all I have for the moment is a song to pass the time
A melody to keep me from worrying
Oh, some simple progression to keep my fingers busy
And some words that are sure to come back to me 
And they will be laughing
My mediocrity
My mediocrity


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't you want me by Human League

You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar
When I met you
I picked you out, I shook you up, and turned you around
Turned you into someone new
Now five years later on you've got the world at your feet
Success has been so easy for you
But dont forget its me who put you where you are now
And I can put you back down too

Dont, dont you want me? 
You know I cant believe it when I hear that you wont see me
Dont, dont you want me? 
You know I dont believe you when you say that you dont need me
Its much too late to find
You think you've changed your mind
Youd better change it back or we will both be sorry

Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh
Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh

I was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar
That much is true
But even then I knew I'd find a much better place
Either with or without you
The five years we have had have been such good times
I still love you
But now I think its time I lived my life on my own
I guess its just what I must do

Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh
Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh

Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh
Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh

Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh
Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh

Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh
Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh

Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh
Dont you want me baby? dont you want me - oh


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 3, 2006)

Indifference by Pearl Jam

I will light the match this mornin, so I won't be alone
Watch as she lies silent, for soon night will be gone
Oh, I will stand arms outstretched, pretend Im free to roam
Oh, I will make my way, through, one more day in hell...
How much difference does it make
How much difference does it make, yeah...

I will hold the candle till it burns up my arm
Oh, I'll keep takin punches until their will grows tired
Oh, I will stare the sun down until my eyes go blind hey,
I wont change direction, and I wont change my mind
How much difference does it make
Mmm, how much difference does it make...how much difference...

I'll swallow poison, until I grow immune
I will scream my lungs out till it fills this room
How much difference (2x)
How much difference does it make (2x)


----------



## Kagom (Nov 4, 2006)

30 Minutes by t.A.T.u.

Mama, Papa
Forgive me 

Out of sight
Out of mind
Out of time
To decide

Do we run?
Should I hide?
For the rest
Of my life

Can we fly?
Do I stay?
We could lose
We could fail

In the moment 
It takes
To make plans
Or mistakes

30 minutes, a blink of an eye
30 minutes,to alter our lives
30 minutes,to make up my mind
30 minutes,to finally decide

30 minutes,to whisper your name
30 minutes,to shoulder the blame
30 minutes,of bliss, thirty lies
30 minutes,to finally decide

Carousels 
In the sky
That we shape
With our eyes

Under shade
Silhouettes
Casting shade
Crying rain

Can we fly?
Do I stay?
We could lose
We could fail

Either way
Options change
Chances fail
Trains derail

30 minutes, a blink of an eye
30 minutes,to alter our lives
30 minutes,to make up my mind
30 minutes,to finally decide

30 minutes,to whisper your name
30 minutes,to shoulder the blame
30 minutes,of bliss, thirty lies
30 minutes,to finally decide

To decide 
To decide, to decide, to decide

To decide 
To decide, to decide, to decide

To decide


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 7, 2006)

A tout le monde by Megadeth

Don't remember where I was
I realized life was a game
The more seriously I took things
The harder the rules became
I had no idea what it'd cost
My life passed before my eyes
I found out how little I accomplished
All my plans denied

So as you read this know my friends
I'd love to stay with you all
Please smile when you think of me
My bodys gone thats all

A tout le monde
A tout les amis
Je vous aime
Je dois partir
There are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

If my heart was still alive
I know it would surely break
And my memories left with you
There's nothing more to say

Moving on is a simple thing
What it leaves behind is hard
You know the sleeping feel no more pain
And the living are scarred

A tout le monde
A tout les amis
Je vous aime
Je dois partir
There are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

So as you read this know my friends
I'd love to stay with you all
Please smile when you think of me
My bodys gone thats all

A tout le monde
A tout les amis
Je vous aime
Je dois partir
There are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

A tout le monde
A tout les amis
Je vous aime
Je dois partir
There are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free


----------



## Kagom (Nov 8, 2006)

Lefty Wilbury is my hero for the A Toute Le Monde lyrics <3


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 8, 2006)

Everybody knows as done by Don Henley

Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows the war is over
And everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor and the rich get rich
Thats how it goes
And everybody knows

Everybody knows that the boat is leaking
Everybody knows the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
That their father or their dog just died
Everybody talkin to their pockets
Everybody wants a box of chocolates
And a long stem rose
And everybody knows

( chorus )
Everybody knows, everybody knows
Thats how it goes, and everybody

Everybody knows that you love me baby
Everybody knows that you really do
Everybody knows that youve been faithful
Give or take a night or two
Everbody knows that youve been discret
There were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
And everybody knows

Everybody knows that its now or never
Everybody knows that its me or you
Everybody knows that you live forever
When youve done a line or two
And everybody knows that the deal is rotten
Old black joes still pickin cotton
For your ribbons and bows
And everybody knows

( chorus x2 )

Everbody knows that the plague is comin
Everybody knows that its movin fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows that the scene is dead,
But theres gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose,
What everybody knows

Everybody knows that youre in trouble
Everybody knows what youve been through
From the bloody cross on top of calvary
To the beach at malibu
And everybody knows its coming apart
Take one last look at this sacred heart
Before it blows,
And everybody knows

( chorus )


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 14, 2006)

"What Sarah Said" by Death Cab For Cutie

And it came to me then that every plan is a tiny prayer to father time
As I stared at my shoes in the ICU that reeked of piss and 409
And I rationed my breathes as I said to myself that I'd already taken too much today
As each descending peak of the LCD took you a little farther away from me
Away from me

Amongst the vending machines and year-old magazines in a place where we only say goodbye
It stung like a violent wind that our memories depend on a faulty camera in our minds
But I knew that you were a truth I would rather lose than to have never lain beside at all
And I looked around at all the eyes on the ground as the TV entertained itself

'Cause there's no comfort in the waiting room
Just nervous pacers bracing for bad news
And then the nurse comes round and everyone will lift their heads
But I'm thinking of what Sarah said that "Love is watching someone die"

So who's going to watch you die?..


----------



## Dan (Nov 14, 2006)

> "What Sarah Said" by Death Cab For Cutie



This song is so sad! But it's probably my favorite off of their new album.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 19, 2006)

Pain In My Heart by Otis Redding

Pain in my heart
she's treating me cold
where can my baby be
Lord no one knows.

Pain in my heart just won't let me sleep
where can my baby be
Lord where can she be

Another day, as again it is though
I want you to come back, come back, come back, baby, 'till I get enough
A little pain in my heart just won't let me be
wake up at restless nights
Lord and I can't even sleep

Stop this little pain in my heart

Another day as again it's rough
I want you to love me, love me, love me, baby, 'till I get enough
Pain in my heart, a little pain in my heart
stop this little pain in my heart
stop this little pain in my heart
someone stop this pain
someone stop this pain


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 20, 2006)

Let's Go Crazy by Prince

Dearly beloved
We are gathered here today
2 get through this thing called life

Electric word life
It means forever and that's a mighty long time
But I'm here 2 tell u
There's something else
The afterworld

A world of never ending happiness
U can always see the sun, day or night

So when u call up that shrink in Beverly Hills
U know the one - Dr Everything'll Be Alright
Instead of asking him how much of your time is left
Ask him how much of your mind, baby

'Cuz in this life
Things are much harder than in the afterworld
In this life
You're on your own

And if de-elevator tries 2 bring u down
Go crazy - punch a higher floor

If u don't like the world you're living in
Take a look around u
At least u got friends

U see I called my old lady
4 a friendly word
She picked up the phone
Dropped it on the floor
(Sex, sex) is all I heard

Are we gonna let de-elevator
Bring us down
Oh, no Let's Go!

Let's go crazy
Let's get nuts
Let's look 4 the purple banana
'Til they put us in the truck, let's go!

We're all excited
But we don't know why
Maybe it's cuz
We're all gonna die

And when we do (When we do)
What's it all 4 (What's it all 4)
U better live now
Before the grim reaper come knocking on your door

Tell me, are we gonna let de-elevator bring us down
Oh, no let's go!

Let's go crazy
Let's get nuts
Look 4 the purple banana
'Til they put us in the truck, let's go!

C'mon baby
Let's get nuts
Yeah
Crazy

Let's go crazy

Are we gonna let de-elevator bring us down
Oh, no let's go!
Go crazy

I said let's go crazy (Go crazy)
Let's go, let's go
Go
Let's go

Dr. Everything'll be alright
Will make everything go wrong
Pills and thrills and dafodills will kill
Hang tough children

He's coming
He's coming
Coming

Take me away!


----------



## Dan (Nov 21, 2006)

Regina Spektor - Samson

You are my sweetest downfall
I loved you first, I loved you first
Beneath the sheets of paper lies my truth
I have to go, I have to go
Your hair was long when we first met

Samson went back to bed
Not much hair left on his head
He ate a slice of wonder bread and went right back to bed
And history books forgot about us and the bible didnt mention us
The bible didnt mention us, not even once

You are my sweetest downfall
I loved you first , i loved you first
Beneath the stars came falling on our heads
But there just soft light
Your hair was long when we first met

Samson came to my bed
Told me that my hair was red
He told me i was beautiful and came into my bed
Oh i cut his hair myself one night
A pair of dull scissors and the yellow light
He told me that i'd done alright
and kissed me till the morning light the morning light
and he kissed me till the morning light

you are my sweetest downfall
i loved you first


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 22, 2006)

God by John Lennon

God is a concept
By which we measure
Our pain
I'll say it again
God is a concept
By which we measure
Our pain

I don't believe in magic
I don't believe in i-ching
I don't believe in bible
I don't believe in tarot
I don't believe in hitler
I don't believe in jesus
I don't believe in kennedy
I don't believe in buddha
I don't believe in mantra
I don't believe in gita
I don't believe in yoga
I don't believe in kings
I don't believe in elvis
I don't believe in zimmerman
I don't believe in beatles
I just believe in me
Yoko and me
And that's reality

The dream is over
What can I say? 
The dream is over
Yesterday
I was the dreamweaver
But now I'm reborn
I was the walrus
But now I'm john
And so dear friends
You'll just have to carry on
The dream is over


----------



## Gunny (Nov 24, 2006)

Murder On Music Row

Alan Jackson

Nobody saw them running
From 16th Avenue
They never found the fingerprints
Or the weapon that was used
But someone killed country music
Cut out its heart and soul
They got away with murder
Down on music row

The almight dollar
And the lust for worldwide fame
Slowly killed tradition
And for that, someone shouldhang ("Ahh, you tell 'em Alan")
They all say "Not Guilty!"
But the evidence will show
That murder was committed
Down on music row

For the steel guitars no longer cry
And the fiddles barely play
But drums and rock 'n' roll guitars
Are mixed up in your face
Ol' Hank wouldn't have a chance
On today's radio
Since they committed murder
Down on music row

They thought no one would miss it
Once it was dead and gone
They said no one would buy them ol'
Drinkin' and cheatin' songs ("Oh, but I still buy 'em")
Well there ain't no justice in it
And the hard facts are cold
Murder's been committed
Down on music row

For the steel guitars no longer cry
And you can't hear fiddles play
With drums and rock 'n' roll guitars
Mixed right up in your face
Why the Hag wouldn't have a chance
On today's radio
Since they committed murder
Down on music row

Why they even tell the Possum
To pack up and go back home
There's been an awful murder
Down on music row


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Nov 24, 2006)

I just had to be the first one to post Christmas lyrics!

I want an alien for Christmas by Fountains Of Wayne 

This year for christmas
There's something I'd really like
So if you're up there somewhere santa
Please don't bring me another bike

I don't need any ugly sweaters
And I don't play much basketball
But there's something kinda special
That I want most of all...

I want an alien for christmas
Bring me an alien this year
I want a little green guy
About three feet high
With seventeen eyes

Who knows how to fly
I want an alien for christmas this year

He can live in the bath tub
So don't worry about a thing
And I'll take him out for walks
When it gets nicer in the spring

I'll always keep him company
He'll never be alone
And we can hang around the house all day
And watch the twilight zone

I want an alien for christmas
Bring me an alien this year
I want a little green guy

About three feet high
With seventeen eyes
Who knows how to fly
I want an alien for christmas this year

I want an alien for christmas
Bring me an alien this year
I want a little green guy
About three feet high
With seventeen eyes

Who knows how to fly
I want an alien for christmas this year
I want an alien for christmas this year


----------



## 90K (Nov 27, 2006)

_Cheech and Chong 
Santa Claus and His Old Lady commune_
Cheech: (Playing piano) Mamamasita, donde esta Santa Cleese...the vato wit da  bony knees...he comin' down da street wit no choos on his feet...and he's going to...No, no, that ain't it...Mamamasita, donde esta Santa  
Claus...da guy wit da hair on his jaws...he's...Nah. Hey, man, come 
over here, man. I need some help, man. 
Chong:  Yeah, man, I can dig that. Like, what are ya doin', man? 
Cheech: Aw, I'm trying to write a song about Santa Claus, man, but it's not  
    comin' out... 
Chong:  About WHO, man? 
Cheech: About Santa Claus, man. You know, Santa Claus, man? 
Chong:  Oh, yeah, man. I played with those dudes, man. 
Cheech: WHAT? 
Chong:  Yeah, last year at the Fillmore, man.  Me and the bass player sat in, man. 
Cheech: Oh, hey, man, you think Santa Claus is a group, huh? No, it's not a 
    group, man. 
Chong:  Wha? They break up, man? 
Cheech: No, man. It's one guy, man. Y'know, he had a...a red suit, man, on with  
    black padded leather choos...you know the guy, man. 
Chong:  Oh, yeah...he's with Motown, ain't he? Yeah, I played with that dude,  
    too, man. He's a good singer, man. 
Cheech: No, no, hold on, man. He's not with Motown, man. 
Chong:  Well, then he's with Buddha, man. 
Cheech: Aw, man, you don't know who Santa Claus is, man! 
Chong:  Yeah, well, I'm not from here, man. Like, I'm from Pittsburgh, man. I 
    don't know to many local dudes. 
Cheech: Oh...I see. Well, hey, man, sit back and relax and I'll tell you da 
    story about Santa Claus, man. Listen... 
    Once upon a time, about, hmmm, five years ago, there was this groovy dude 
    and has name was Santa Claus, y'know? And he used to live over in the  
    projects with his old lady, and they had a pretty good thing together 
    because his old lady was really fine, and she could cook and all that 
    stuff like that, y'know. Like, she made da best brownies in town, man! 
    Oh, I could remember 'em now, man. I could eat ONE of 'em, man... 
Chong:  Wow, did you know these people, man? 
Cheech: Oh, yeah, man. They used to live next door to me, y'know...until they 
    got kicked out, man. 
Chong:  Wha? They got kicked out of the projects, man? 
Cheech: Yeah, you what happened, man? They used ta live with all these midgets, 
    y'know, and da midgets used ta make a lot noise, y'know, like pounding and  
    hammering and pounding all night, man... 
Chong:  Typical freaks, huh? 
Cheech: Oh, yeah, man, they were REALLY freaks, man. As a matter of fact, they  
    all moved up north together, y'know. 
Chong:  Oh, they had to go get their head together, man? 
Cheech: Yeah, get their head together. And they started a commune, y'know. It 
    was called the...uh...Santa Claus and his Old Lady Commune...it was a 
    real famous one up there, man. And they used to sit around and groove 
    all the time, y'know.  
Chong:  Oh, yeah? 
Cheech: Yeah, a really good time there, man. 
Chong:  That sounds heavy, man. 
Cheech: Yeah, they eat da brownies, man, and they drink da tea, man...and what  
    they did most of da time, though, was make a lotta goodies, y'know? And 
    they had everything they needed...they only needed to come into town  
    maybe once year or something like that... 
Chong:  To pick up the welfare check and the food stamps, right. 
Cheech: Yeah, man. No, no, what they did, man, is that, once a year, when they 
    made all the goodies, y'know, they used ta put 'em in a big chopping bag 
    and, then, they used ta take da chopping bag and give 'em to all the  
    boys and girls all da way around da world, man! 
Chong:  Hey, well, that's hip, man! That sounds real nice, man. 
Cheech: Oh, yeah, they were really nice people man. And so much class, man... 
    they had so much class, y'know. Like, give or take da way they used ta  
    deliver da toys, y'know. It's, like, Santa Claus used ta have this  
    really charp chort, man, y'know? It was lower to da ground, had twice- 
    pipes, candy-apple red and button top. Ooh, clean! 
Chong:  Hey, that sounds like a hip snowmobile, man. 
Cheech: No, no, it wasn't a snowmobile...it was a sled, y'know. One of those big 
    sleds, y'know? And he used ta have it pulled by some reindeers, y'know, 
    like, reindeers? 
Chong:  Some WHAT, man? 
Cheech: Some reindeers, y'know. He used ta hook them onto da sled, and then he   
    used ta stand up inside da sled and hold on to da reins, and then call 
    out their names, like, On, Donner! On, Blitzen! On, Chewy! On, Tavo! 
    C'mon, Becto! And then, the reindeers used ta take off into da sky and 
    fly across da sky, man! 
Chong:  Wow, man!  That's far out, man! 
Cheech: Yeah! And then, when they flied across da sky, they used ta come down to 
    place like, oh, Chicago, L.A., Nueva York and Pacoima and all those places, 
    y'know, and then land on top of people's roofs, and then 'ol Santa Claus  
    would make himself real small, y'know, like, a real small guy, and he'd come 
    down da chimney and then he would give you all da stuff that he made, man.  
    And...dig this, man...he did it all in one night, man! 
Chong:  Hey, just a minute, man. Now, how'd he do that, man? 
Cheech: Oh, well, man, he took da freeway. How else, man? 
Chong:  No, man. No, man, how'd he do all that other stuff, man? Like, how'd he 
    make himself small, man. And, how'd he, like, how'd he get the reindeer 
    off the ground, man? 
Cheech: Oh, well, man, he had some magic dust, man. 
Chong:  Some magic dust? 
Cheech: Yeah, magic dust, y'know? He used ta give a little bit to da reindeer, a 
    little bit to Santa Claus, a little bit more for Santa Claus, a little 
    bit more... 
Chong:  And this would get the reindeer off, man? 
Cheech: Aw, got 'em off, man?!? Are you kidding, man? They flew all da way  
    around da world, man! 
Chong:  Hey, that's far out, man! Hey, I come I never met this dude, man? 
Cheech: Oh, man, he doesn't do that bit anymore, man. It got too dangerous, man. 
Chong:  Yeah, I can dig that, man, 'cause that's a dangerous bit, man! 
Cheech: Yeah, lemme tell ya, it sure was, man. Like just two years ago, man, he 
    got stopped at the border, y'know, and they took him into another room  
    and took off his clothes, man, and searched him and searched his bag of 
    goodies, man...and then, when he was leaving, man, he was flying through 
    the air and somebody took a chot and his reindeer, y'know. 
Chong:  Aw, that's a drag, man. 
Cheech: Yeah, it really was, man. And then, man, he went down south, man, and  
    they tried to cut of his hair and his beard, man. And all the time, he 
    was getting stopped and pulled over and asked for his ID, man...just  
    everywhere he went, he ran into too much recession, man. 
Chong:  No, man, you mean he ran into too much REPRESSION, man. 
Cheech: Aw, repression...recession...it's all da same thing, man. 
Chong:  Yeah, man. But, it's a drag, man, 'cause we could sure use a dude like 
    that right now. 
Cheech: Oh, he still comes around, man. 
Chong:  Oh, yeah? 
Cheech: Yeah, but he comes in disguises now... 
Chong:  Aw, he went underground, man. 
Cheech: Yeah, underground, man. 
Chong:  I can dig it. 
Cheech: Yeah. But you ought to see his disguise...nobody would ever know it was 
    him, man. 
Chong:  Oh, yeah? 
Cheech: Yeah. He's gotta job in front of da department store, ringing this bell 
    and playing this tambourine next to this black pot, y'know? 
Chong:  AW, I'VE SEEN THE DUDE, MAN! 
Cheech: YEAH! You know who I'm talking about, man! 
Chong:  Yeah, man! I played with that cat last year, man! 
Cheech: WHA?!?!? 
Chong:  Yeah, we played in front of a store, man! We made a lot of bread, man! 
Cheech: Aw, hey, wait a minute, man! Santa Claus is not a musician, man! 
Chong:  I'm hip, man! That cat didn't know ANY tunes, man! 
Cheech: Oh, hey, wait a minute, man...no, he's not hip to that at all, man. 
Chong:  No, but I played with THIS dude, man. 
Cheech: Are you sure, man? 
Chong:  Positive! 

Back to top


----------



## Dan (Nov 27, 2006)

I hate Christmas music, but since that's what we're doing....

The Flaming Lips - Christmas at the Zoo

There wasn't any snow on Christmas eve 
And I knew what I should do
I thought I'd free the animals 
All locked up at the zoo

I opened up the fence where the peacocks were
The lamas were unleashed
The snakes and seals could all get out
But they refused to leave

All of the animals agree they're not 
Happy at the zoo
But they preferred to save themselves
They seemed to think they could

The elephants, orangutans, all the 
Birds and kangaroos 
All said thanks but no thanks man
But to be concerned is good

All of the animals agree they're not 
Happy at the zoo
But they preferred to save themselves
They seemed to think they could

It started to snow on Christmas Eve in the 
Middle of the night
Walkin through the state park zoo and 
Everything is white...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 3, 2006)

Forever Autumn by The Moody Blues

The summer sun is fading as the year grows old
And darker days are drawing near
The winter winds will be much colder
Now you're not here

I WATCH the birds fly south across the Autumn sky
And one by one they disappear
I wish that I was flying WITH them
Now you're not here

Like the SUN through the trees you came to love me
Like a leaf on the breeze you blew away

Through Autumn's golden gown we used to kick our way
You always loved this time of year
Those fallen leaves lie undisturbed now
Cause you're not here (x3) 


Like the SUN through the trees you came to love me
Like a leaf on the breeze you blew away

A gentle rain falls softly on my weary eyes
As if to hide a lonely tear
My life will be forever Autumn
Cause you're not here (3x)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 10, 2006)

Regret by New Order

Maybe I've forgotten the name and the address
Of everyone I've ever known
It's nothing I regret
Save it for another day
It's the school exam and the kids have run away

I would like a place I could call my own
Have a conversation on the telephone
Wake up every day that would be a start
I would not complain of my wounded heart

I was upset you see
Almost all the time
You used to be a stranger
Now you are mine

I wouldn't even trust you
I've not got much to give
Were dealing in the limits
And we don't know who with
You may think that I'm out of hand
That I'm naive, I'll understand
On this occasion, it's not true
Look at me, I'm not you

I would like a place I could call my own
Have a conversation on the telephone
Wake up every day that would be a start
I would not complain of my wounded heart

I was a short fuse
Burning all the time
You were a complete stranger
Now you are mine

I would like a place I could call my own
Have a conversation on the telephone
Wake up every day that would be a start
I would not complain about my wounded heart

Just wait till tomorrow
I guess thats what they all say
Just before they fall apart


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 10, 2006)

"Ode To My Car" by Adam Sandler

Here we go

Piece of shit car
I got a piece of shit car
That fuckin' pile of shit
Never gets me very far

My car's a big piece of shit
'Cause the shocks are fucking shot
And my seatbelt's fucking broken
I got to tie it in a knot
(It's a piece of shit)

I can't see through the windshield
'Cause it's got a big fucking' crack
And the interior smells real bad
'Cause my friend puked in the back
(It's a piece of shit)

(Piece of shit car)
Piece of shit car
(He's got a piece of shit car)
It sucks royal dick
(That fuckin' pile of shit)
100% crap
(Never gets him very far)
Oh fuck you car

It's got no CD player, it only got the 8-track
Whoever designed my car can lick my sweaty nut sack
(They can bite his ass too)
And I got no fuckin' brakes
I'm always way out of control
Eleven times a day I hear "Hey, watch it asshole"
(You fuckin' piece of shit)

(Piece of shit car)
I got piece of shit car
(He got a piece of shit car)
Diesel gas sucks my ass
(That fuckin' pile of shit)
That pile of metal shit
(Never gets him very far)

Oh what the fuck did I do
What the fuck did I do
What the fuck did I do
To get stuck with you
You're too wide for drive-through
And you smell like the shoe
But I'm too broke to buy something new
Oh fuck me

Well the engine likes to flood
The car always fuckin' stalls
And the seat cushion's got a big rip
So a spring always pokes the balls
(Ouch, ouch, ouch)
Plus the door locks are busted
I gotta use a fucking coat hanger
(What a pain in his ass)
And if a girlie sees my car
There's no chance I'll ever bang her
(He never ever gets the pussy)
Hey shut up
(Piece of shit car)
You piece of shit car

(You got a piece of shit car)
You piece of shit car
(Piece of shit car)
Bald fuckin' tires
(You got a piece of shit car)
No rearview fucking mirror
(Piece of shit car)
Seven different colors
(You got a piece of shit car)
Fucking rag for a gas cap
(Piece of shit car)
Tailpipe makes the sparks fly everywhere
(You got a piece of shit car)
(Piece of shit car)
(You got a piece of shit car)
(Piece of shit car)
Oh the whole town thinks I'm a loser
(You got a piece of shit car)
Cabby give me a push
(Piece of shit car...)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 16, 2006)

Broken record by the Refreshments

Well, I fed your dog while you were on vacation
Covered all your shifts for you operation
But when you got back
You still wouldn't show me your brand new silicone boobs

So I took a walk around my neighborhood
To get you off of my mind like I knew that I ought to
But when I saw a big black van
Run down a bird I had to think about you

But no I'm not a quarterback
I'm not a fireman
Still I can have any girl in Japan
Cause I'm a healthy, hundred and fifty nine pound American boy...

Yeah you tell a story like a broken record and
You tell a story like a broken record and
I tell a story like a broken record but
Still I ain't jealous of the fellas like you, like anyway

So you took another guy on that Caribbean cruise
While I stayed home and cried into my bottle of pills but
When you got back
You didn't even have yourself a tan cause you stayed in your room

So I fed your dog while you were out of town and
I mowed your lawn when he wasn't around but
When you got back
You had the nerve to ask me if I had gone through some your clothes

No I'm not a quarterback
I'm not a fireman
Still I can have any girl in Japan
Cause I'm a healthy, hundred and fifty nine pound American boy...

Yeah you tell a story like a broken record and
You tell a story like a broken record and
I tell a story like a broken record but
Still I ain't jealous of the fellas like you, like anyway

No I'm not a quarterback
I'm not a fireman
Still I can have any girl in Japan
Cause I'm a healthy, hundred and fifty nine pound American boy...
Yeah you tell a story like a broken record and
I tell a story like a broken record and
We tell a story like a broken record but
Still I ain't jealous of the fellas like you like
You tell a story like a broken record and
I tell a story like a broken record and
I like stories like a broken record but
Still I ain't jealous of the fellas like you, like anyway


----------



## Dan (Dec 16, 2006)

55566688833 by James Figurine

my phone's got a camera, it's built right in
but it's hard to keep the dirt and grease off the lens
the last time you were happy seems so long ago now
i tried to take a picture but it didn't come out

And the messages sent are almost as blurred
my cryptic printstyles dials to songs no ones heard
if we keep this up, things will never get better
when we disagree we fight in capital letters

I have to type eleven numbers into my cell phone
Just to make it spell love so I usually dont
And it takes up fifteen digits to spell out goodbye
But if I leave out the good I can save us some time
55566688833

my throats a little sore after last nights events
you were somewhere doing something
I was out with my friends
You wrote just to ask if I was having fun
and I guess I didnt text you back quite fast enough
So when I got home you were awake in the den
There were tears in your eyes, the lights were dimmed
I turned off my phone, you did the same
And we fought face-to-face like it was the 90s again

I have to type eleven numbers into my cell phone
Just to make it spell love so I usually dont
And it takes up fifteen digits to spell out goodbye
But if I leave out the good I can save us some time
55566688833


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 18, 2006)

Merry Fucking Christmas by Mr. Garrison 


I heard there is no Christmas
In the silly Middle East
No trees, no snow, no Santa Claus
They have different religious beliefs

They believe in Muhammad
And not in our holiday
And so every December
I go to the Middle East and say...

"Hey there Mr. Muslim 
Merry fucking Christmas
Put down that book the Koran
And hear some holiday wishes.

In case you haven't noticed
It's Jesus's birthday.
So get off your heathen Muslim ass
and fucking celebrate.

There is no holiday season in India I've heard
They don't hang up their stockings
And that is just absurd!

They've never read a Christmas story.
They don't know what Rudolph is about
And that is why in December
I'll go to India and shout...

Hey there Mr. Hinduist
Merry fucking Christmas
Drink eggnog and eat some beef
And pass it to the missus.

In case you haven't noticed
It's Jesus's birthday 
So get off your heathen Hindu ass
and fucking celebrate!

Now I heard that in Japan 
Everyone just lives in sin
They pray to several gods
And put needles in their skin.

On December 25th
All they do is eat a cake
And that is why I go to Japan
And walk around and say...

Hey there Mr. Shintoist
Merry fucking Christmas 
God is going to kick your ass 
You infidelic pagan scum.

In case you haven't noticed
There's festive things to do
So lets all rejoice for Jesus 
And Merry fucking Christmas to you.

On Christmas day I travel `round the world and say,
Taoists, Krishnas, Buddhists, and all you atheists too,
Merry Fucking Christmas, To You!

(Clapping)

Thank you Mr. hat


----------



## Greg Bernhardt (Dec 20, 2006)

"i love you like a fat kid love cake" 50 cent


----------



## Bern80 (Dec 21, 2006)

"With finger nails that shine like justice."

Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Xmas (War Is Over) by John Lennon


(Happy christmas Kyoko
Happy christmas Julian) 

So this is christmas
And what have you done
Another year over
And a new one just begun
And so this is christmas
I hope you have fun
The near and the dear ones
The old and the young 

A very Merry christmas
And a happy New Year
Let's hope it's a good one
Without any fear 

And so this is christmas (War is Over, if you want it)repeat with verse 
For weak and for strong
The rich and the poor ones
The world is so wrong
And so happy christmas
For black and for white
For yellow and red ones
Let's stop all the fight 

A very Merry christmas
And a happy New Year
Let's hope it's a good one
Without any fear 

And so this is christmas (War is over, if you want it) repeat with verse
And what have we done
Another year over
And a new one just begun
And so happy christmas
We hope you have fun
The near and the dear ones
The old and the young 

A very Merry christmas
And a happy New Year
Let's hope it's a good one
Without any fear
War is over, if you want it
War is over now 

Happy Xmas


----------



## liberalogic (Dec 26, 2006)

Lithium by Nirvana

I'm so happy
'cause today I found my friends
They're in my head
I'm so ugly 
That's okay 'cause so are you
We broke our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday for all I care
And I'm not scared
Light my candles
In a daze 'cause I found God

Hey, Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey, (over and over again)

I'm so lonely
That's okay I shaved my head
And I'm not sad
And just maybe
I'm to blame for all I've heard
But I'm not sure
I'm so excited I can't wait to meet you there
And I don't care
I'm so horny
That's okay my will is good

Hey, Heeeeeeeeeeey (repeated)

I like it I'm not gonna crack
I miss you I'm not gonna crack
I love you I'm not gonna crack
I kill you I'm not gonna crack


*Kurt Cobain is my God.  Are there any other Nirvana fans here?*


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 29, 2006)

Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden


I'm waiting in my cold cell, when the bell begins to chime.
Reflecting on my past life and it doesn't have much time.
'Cause at 5 o'clock they take me to the Gallows pole,
The sands of time for me are running low.

When the priest comes to read me the last rites,
I take a look through the bars at the last sights,
Of a world that has gone very wrong for me.

Can it be that there's some sort of error.
Hard to stop the surmounting terror.
Is it really the end, not some crazy dream.

Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming,
It's not easy to stop from screaming,
But words escape me when I try to speak.

Tears fall but why am I crying,
After all I'm not afraid of dying.
Don't I believe that there never is an end.

As the guards march me out to the courtyard,
Somebody cries from a cell "God be with you".
If there's a God then why has he let me go?

As I walk all my life drifts before me
And though the end is near I'm not sorry
Catch my soul cos' it's willing to fly away

Mark my words please believe my soul lives on
Please don't worry now that I have gone
I've gone beyond to see the truth

When you know that your time is close at hand,
Maybe then you'll begin to understand
Life down here is just a strange illusion.

ohh ohh ohhh... Hallowed be thy name
ohh ohh ohhh... Hallowed be thy name
Oooohh!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 15, 2007)

The Living Years by Mike + The Mechanics

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid thats all weve got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we dont see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be o.k.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we dont see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my babys new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
Its too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye


----------



## eots (Jan 15, 2007)

[Talking]
Immortal Technique
Revolutionary Volume 2
Yeah, broadcasting live from Harlem, New York
Let the truth be known..

[Verse 1]
You better watch what the fuck flies outta ya mouth
Or I'ma hijack a plane and fly it into your house
Burn your apartment with your family tied to the couch
And slit your throat, so when you scream, only blood comes out
I doubt that there could ever be...a more wicked MC
'Cuz AIDs infested child molesters aren't sicker than me
I see the world for what it is, beyond the white and the black
The way the government downplays historical facts
'Cuz the United States sponsored the rise of the 3rd Reich
Just like the CIA trained terrorists to the fight
Build bombs and sneak box cutters onto a flight
When I was a child, the Devil himself bought me a mic
But I refused the offer, 'cuz God sent me to strike
With skills unused like fallopian tubes on a dyke
My words'll expose George Bush and Bin Laden
As two separate parts of the same seven headed dragon
And you can't fathom the truth, so you don't hear me
You think illuminati's just a fuckin conspiracy theory?
That's why Conservative racists are all runnin' shit
And your phone is tapped by the Federal Government
So I'm jammin' frequencies in ya brain when you speak to me
Technique will rip a rapper to pieces indecently
Pack weapons illegally, because I'm never hesitant
Sniper scoping a commission controllin the president

[Hook]
Father, forgive them, for they don't know right from wrong
The truth will set you free, written down in this song
And the song has the Cause of Death written in code
The Word of God brought to life, that'll save ya soul..

Save ya soul motherfucker...save ya soul..

Yeah, yeah, yeah

[Verse 2]
I hacked the Pentagon for self-incriminating evidence
Of Republican manufactured white powder pestilence
Marines Corps. flat (?) vest, with the guns and ammo
Spittin' bars like a demon stuck inside a piano
Turn a Sambo into a soldier with just one line
Now here's the truth about the system that'll fuck up your mind
They gave Al Queda 6 billion dollars in 1989 to 1992
And now the last chapters of Revelations are coming true
And I know a lot of people find it hard to swallow this
Because subliminal bigotry makes you hate my politics
But you act like America wouldn't destroy two buildings
In a country that was sponsoring bombs dropped on our children
I was watching the Towers, and though I wasn't the closest
I saw them crumble to the Earth like they was full of explosives
And they thought nobody noticed the news report that they did
About the bombs planted on the George Washington bridge
Four Non-Arabs arrested during the emergency
And then it disappeared from the news permanently
They dubbed a tape of Osama, and they said it was proof
"Jealous of our freedom," I can't believe you bought that excuse
Rockin a motherfucking flag don't make you a hero
Word to Ground Zero
The Devil crept into Heaven, God overslept on the 7th
The New World Order was born on September 11

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
And just so Conservatives don't take it to heart
I don't think Bush did it, 'cuz he isn't that smart
He's just a stupid puppet taking orders on his cell phone
From the same people that sabotaged Senator Wellstone
The military industry got it poppin' and lockin'
Looking for a way to justify the Wolfowitz Doctrine
And as a matter of fact, Rumsfeld, now that I think back
Without 9/11, you couldn't have a war in Iraq
Or a Defense budget of world conquest proportions
Kill freedom of speech and revoke the right to abortions
Tax cut extortion, a blessing to the wealthy and wicked
But you still have to answer to the Armageddon you scripted
And Dick Cheney, you fuckin leech, tell them your plans
About building your pipelines through Afghanistan
And how Israeli troops trained the Taliban in Pakistan
You might have some house niggaz fooled, but I understand
Colonialism is sponsored by corporations
That's why Halliburton gets paid to rebuild nations
Tell me the truth, I don't scare into paralysis
I know the CIA saw Bin Laden on dialysis
In '98 when he was Top Ten for the FBI
Government ties is really why the Government lies
Read it yourself instead of asking the Government why
'Cuz then the Cause of Death will cause the propaganda to die..

[Man talking]
He is scheduled for 60 Minutes next. He is going on
French, Italian, Japanese television. People
everywhere are starting to listen to him. It's embarassing


----------



## sitarro (Jan 15, 2007)

Kagom said:


> 30 Minutes by t.A.T.u.
> 
> Mama, Papa
> Forgive me
> ...



Hey Kagom...are you a t.A.T.u. fan? I am amazed that the fabricated story 
about these two overshadows the very special music that they have created .Great harmonies, complex arrangments, strong lyrics and totally unique voices. It's a shame that such talent is mostly overlooked.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 22, 2007)

Cover me By Candlebox

Cover me
When I walk alone
Cover me
When my stance it stumbles homes
Cover me
Well trip on through the sands of time
And cover me
Cause Ive been branded
I've lost my mind
Lost my mind
But you'll cover me yeah
Give me shelter from the storm

Over me
You fade into the night
Over me
You melt into the light
Over me
You will fear the things I need
Over me
You will feel the hate I breed
You're under me
And you will question my authority
You're under me
You will lose almost everything
You're under me
You will feel the pain I bring you
You're under me
And you never change
You never change a fucking thing
Not a fucking thing
But you'll cover me
Yeah, give me shelter from the storm

Cover me
Cover me
Won't you cover me
Cover me
don't you
Cover me
Cover me
Give me shelter from the storm

People push & shove on time
I give it to you
What I haveis what is mine
I feel it for you
You've got to cover me
You've got to cover me
People take & people steal
I have it for you
What I have is what I fear
I fear it for you
You've got to cover me
Cause Ive been branded a broken man
Broken man
But you'll cover me, yes
Give me shelter from the storm


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 23, 2007)

Canadian idiot by Wierd Al Yankovic

Don't wanna be a Canadian idiot 
Don't wanna be some beer swillin' hockey nut 
And do I look like some frostbitten hose-head? 
I never learned my alphabet from A to Zed 

They all live on donuts and moose meat 
And they leave the house without packin' heat 
Never even bring their guns to the mall 
And you know what else is too funny? 
Their stupid Monopoly money 
Can't take 'em seriously at all 

Well maple syrup and snow's what they export 
They treat curling just like it's a real sport 
They think their silly accent is so cute 
Can't understand a thing they're talkin' aboot 

Sure they got their national health care 
Cheaper meds, low crime rates and clean air 
Then again well they got Celine Dion 
Eat their weight in Kraft macaroni 
And dream of drivin' a Zamboni 
All over Saskatchewan 

Don't wanna be a Canadian idiot 
Won't figure out their temperature in Celsius 
See the map, they're hoverin' right over us 
Tell you the truth, it makes me kinda nervous 

Always hear the same kind of story 
Break their nose and they'll just say "sorry" 
Tell me what kind of freaks are that polite? 
It's gotta mean they're all up to somethin' 
So quick, before they see it comin' 
Time for a pre-emptive strike!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jan 27, 2007)

"Word of Mouth"  by Mike + the Mechanics

Now the world is getting older
There's a few things to be said
Do you believe the things they told you?
Do you believe the things you've read?

There's a rumour on the corner
But it's always been denied
Cause they don't want you any wiser
You're just towing the party line

From the west side to the east side
From the north side to the south
You'll never get bad information
If you believe in the word of mouth

Look out for those who still want to hang on
Look out for those who live in the past
Get out and listen to the whisper
Because the times are changing fast

From the west side to the east side
From the north side to the south
You'll never get bad information
If you believe in the word of mouth

You don't believe the information
You don't believe it when it's denied
So when you're reading explanations
You have to read between the lines

From the west side to the east side
Through the windows I'm looking out
You'll never get bad information
If you believe in the word of mouth


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 4, 2007)

(Nothing But) Flowers by Talking Heads


Here we stand
Like an Adam and an Eve
Waterfalls
The Garden of Eden
Two fools in love
So beautiful and strong
The birds in the trees
Are smiling upon them
From the age of the dinosaurs
Cars have run on gasoline
Where, where have they gone?
Now, it's nothing but flowers

There was a factory
Now there are mountains and rivers
you got it, you got it

We caught a rattlesnake
Now we got something for dinner
we got it, we got it

There was a shopping mall
Now it's all covered with flowers
you've got it, you've got it

If this is paradise
I wish I had a lawnmower
you've got it, you've got it

Years ago
I was an angry young man
I'd pretend
That I was a billboard
Standing tall
By the side of the road
I fell in love
With a beautiful highway
This used to be real estate
Now it's only fields and trees
Where, where is the town
Now, it's nothing but flowers
The highways and cars
Were sacrificed for agriculture
I thought that we'd start over
But I guess I was wrong

Once there were parking lots
Now it's a peaceful oasis
you got it, you got it

This was a Pizza Hut
Now it's all covered with daisies
you got it, you got it

I miss the honky tonks,
Dairy Queens, and 7-Elevens
you got it, you got it

And as things fell apart
Nobody paid much attention
you got it, you got it

I dream of cherry pies,
Candy bars, and chocolate chip cookies
you got it, you got it

We used to microwave
Now we just eat nuts and berries
you got it, you got it

This was a discount store,
Now it's turned into a cornfield
you got it, you got it

Don't leave me stranded here
I can't get used to this lifestyle


----------



## eots (Feb 4, 2007)

f.b.i., c.i.a., the real terrorists
know your enemy, know yourself
that's the politic
george bush is way worse than bin laden is
know your enemy, know yourself
that's the politic
c.i.a., f.b.i. the real terrorists
[stic.man]
you got to watch what you say in these days and times
It's a touchy situation, lotta fear and emotion
september 11th
televised world-wide
suicide planes fallin like bombs from out the sky
they wasn't aimin at us
not at my house
they hit the world trade, the pentagon, and almost got the white house
now everybody walkin round patriotic
how we gon' fight to keep freedom when we ain't got it?
you wanna stop terrorists?
start with the u.s. imperalists
ain't no track record like america's, see
bin laden was trained by the c.i.a
but I guess if you a terrorist for the u.s
then it's okay
uh huh
[m1]
they try to make us think we crazy
but I know what they doin, they tryna put us back in slavery
check it, to get on welfare you gotta get your fingerprints
soon ya gotta do eyescans to get your benefits
now they got them cards to swipe, ain't no more foodstamps
shoulda seen it comin, now it's too late to get amped
and everything got a barcode
so they know what you got, when you got it, and what you still owe
you seen them projects, lately you better watch it
why they got us surrounded if money is the object?
why they use satellites to keep track of the criminals?
why they puttin jails in schools, is it subliminal?
cameras everywhere to protect us from one another
or is it the undercover, disguised as big brother
and even freedom of speech is limited
mad leaders done spoke up, and look at what these crackas did
(chorus)
[m1]
and you ain't got to believe me
go 'head and listen to bush
the dope pusher on the t.v
what you think the war is for?
cause the greedy wantin more and more
we be hustlin the corridor
I would never join the military
one soldier to another, nigga holla if ya hear me
goin out to the best sons and daughters
don't be a lamb gettin led to the slaughter
I'ma keep ridin when my momma released
cause ain't no stoppin us now, dawg
freedom before peace
ugh
they got a plan for us?
we got a plan for them
and this time we gon' win
who in? you out? you in?
no doubt, we men
ain't no ridin the fence
It's called self-defense
It makes sense
when they tell us we gotta shackles on our brains (say what?)
I'll be damned if I sit here and let them put us back in chains


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 13, 2007)

Miami 2017 (Seen The Lights Go Out On Broadway) by Billy Joel


Seen the lights go out Broadway
I saw the Empire State laid low
And life went on beyond the Palisades
They all bought Cadillacs
And left there long ago

They held a concert out in Brooklyn
To watch the island bridges blow
They turned our power down
And drove us underground
But we went right on with the show

I've seen the lights go out on Broadway
I saw the ruins at my feet
You know we almost didn't notice it
We'd seen it all the time on Forty second street

They burned the churches down in Harlem
Like in that Spanish civil war
The flames were everywhere
But no one really cared
It always burned up there before

I've seen the lights go out on Broadway
I saw the mighty skyline fall
The boats were waiting at the battery
The union went on strike
They never sailed at all

They sent a carrier out from Norfolk
And picked the Yankees up for free
They said that Queens could stay
And blew the Bronx away
And sank Manhattan out at sea

You know those lights were bright on Broadway
That was so many years ago
Before we all lived here in Florida
Before the Mafia took over Mexico
There are not many who remember
They say a handful still survive
To tell the world about
The way the lights went out
And keep the memory alive


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Feb 22, 2007)

Hannah honey was a peachy kind of girl
Her eyes were hazel
And her nose were slightly curved
We spent a lonely night at the Memory Motel
It's on the ocean, I guess you know it well
It took a starry to steal my breath away
Down on the water front
Her hair all drenched in spray

Hannah baby was a honey of a girl
Her eyes were hazel
And her teeth were slightly curved
She took my guitar and she began to play
She sang a song to me
Stuck right in my brain

You're just a memory of a love
That used to be
You're just a memory of a love
That used to mean so much to me

She got a mind of her own
And she use it well
Well she's one of a kind
She's got a mind
She got a mind of her own
And she use it mighty fine

She drove a pick-up truck
Painted green and blue
The tires were wearing thin
She turned a mile or two
When I asked her where she headed for
"Back up to Boston I'm singing in a bar"
I got to fly today on down to Baton Rouge
My nerves are shot already
The road ain't all that smooth
Across in Texas is the rose of San Antone
I keep on a feeling that's gnawing in my bones

You're just a memory of a love
That used to mean so much to me
You're just a memory girl
You're just a sweet memory
And it used to mean so much to me
Sha la la la la

She got a mind of her own
And she use it well
Mighty fine, she's one of a kind

On the seventh day my eyes were all a glaze
We've been ten thousand miles
Been in fifteen states
Every woman seemed to fade out of my mind
I hit the bottle and hit the sack and cried
What's all this laughter on the 22nd floor
It's just some friends of mine
And they're busting down the door
Been a lonely night at the Memory Motel


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 14, 2007)

Under The Bridge by RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS 

I drive on her streets 
'Cause she's my companion 
I walk through her hills 
'Cause she knows who I am 
She sees my good deeds 
And she kisses me windy 
I never worry 
Now that is a lie 

I don't ever want to feel 
Like I did that day 
Take me to the place I love 
Take me all the way 

It's hard to believe 
That there's nobody out there 
It's hard to believe 
That I'm all alone 
At least I have her love 
The city she loves me 
Lonely as I am 
Together we cry 

I don't ever want to feel 
Like I did that day 
Take me to the place I love 
Take me all that way 

Under the bridge downtown 
Is where I drew some blood 
Under the bridge downtown 
I could not get enough 
Under the bridge downtown 
Forgot about my love 
Under the bridge downtown 
I gave my life away


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Jun 14, 2007)

Failure - Saturday Saviour

I'M NEVER GONNA SAY THE WORDS
THAT YOU WANT
I'M NEVER GONNA FEEL THE SHAME
LIKE YOU DO
I'M NEVER GONNA STRETCH MY SHAPE
TO BE WITH YOU
I ONLY NEED YOU FOR A DAY
'CAUSE I ONLY WANNA BE YOUR

SATURDAY SAVIOUR
I CAN BE THAT
SATURDAY SAVIOUR
I WILL BE YOUR
SATURDAY SAVIOUR
I CAN BE THAT IMPOSTER IN YOUR BED
WAKE HIM UP PLEASE

I'M NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU FEEL
THAT YOU'RE SATISFIED
I'M NEVER GONNA FEEL YOUR PAIN
LIKE YOU WISH I WOULD
I'M NEVER GONNA OPEN UP
MORE THAN THIS
I JUST WANNA BE YOUR
I JUST WANNA BE YOUR

I'M NEVER GONNA BREAK APART
QUITE LIKE YOU
I'M NEVER GONNA LONG FOR LIFE
THE WAY YOU DO
I'M NEVER GONNA PUSH YOU OUT
'CAUSE YOUR NOT IN
THIS WILL ONLY TAKE A WHILE
'CAUSE I ONLY WANT TO BE YOUR


----------



## hjmick (Jun 14, 2007)

Pirate Looks at Forty


Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call,
Wanted to sail upon your waters
since I was three feet tall.
You've seen it all, you've seen it all. 

Watch the men who rode you,
Switch from sails to steam.
And in your belly you hold the treasure
that few have ever seen, most of them dreams,
Most of them dreams. 

Yes, I am a pirate two hundred years too late.
The cannons don't thunder there's nothin' to plunder
I'm an over forty victim of fate
Arriving too late, arriving too late. 

I've done a bit of smugglin'
I've run my share of grass.
I made enough money to buy Miami,
But I pissed it away so fast,
Never meant to last, never meant to last. 

I have been drunk now for over two weeks,
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks,
But I've got to stop wishin',
Got to go fishin', I'm down to rock bottom again.
Just a few friends, just a few friends. 

I go for younger women, lived with several awhile
And though I ran away, they'll come back one day.
And still could manage a smile
It just takes awhile, just takes awhile. 

Mother, mother ocean, after all these years I've found
My occupational hazard being my occupations
just not around.
I feel like I've drowned,
Gonna head uptown.


----------



## maineman (Jun 14, 2007)

damn you're good.  my absolute favorite Buffett song!

As a sailor home from a life at sea, it always gets to me.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 14, 2007)

maineman said:


> damn you're good.  my absolute favorite Buffett song!
> 
> As a sailor home from a life at sea, it always gets to me.



I love Jimmy, if I was single and gay, he could be in trouble. LOL


----------



## Shattered (Jun 18, 2007)

Wish I was too dead to cry
My self-affliction fades
Stones to throw at my creator
Masochists to which I cater
You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

Wish I was too dead to care
If indeed I cared at all
Never had a voice to protest
So you fed me shit to digest
I wish I had a reason;
my flaws are open season
For this, I gave up trying
One good turn deserves my dying

You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

Wish I'd died instead of lived
A zombie hides my face
Shell forgotten
with its memories
Diaries left
with cryptic entries

And you don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on,
I won't let go 'til it bleeds

You don't need to bother;
I don't need to be
I'll keep slipping farther
But once I hold on:
I'll never live down my deceit


----------



## Gem (Aug 18, 2007)

"A Boy Named Sue"
by: Johnny Cash

My daddy left home when I was three
And he didn't leave much to ma and me
Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze.
Now, I don't blame him cause he run and hid
But the meanest thing that he ever did
Was before he left, he went and named me "Sue."

Well, he must o' thought that is quite a joke
And it got a lot of laughs from a' lots of folk,
It seems I had to fight my whole life through.
Some gal would giggle and I'd get red
And some guy'd laugh and I'd bust his head,
I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue."

Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean,
My fist got hard and my wits got keen,
I'd roam from town to town to hide my shame.
But I made a vow to the moon and stars
That I'd search the honky-tonks and bars
And kill that man who gave me that awful name.

Well, it was Gatlinburg in mid-July
And I just hit town and my throat was dry,
I thought I'd stop and have myself a brew.
At an old saloon on a street of mud,
There at a table, dealing stud,
Sat the dirty, mangy dog that named me "Sue."

Well, I knew that snake was my own sweet dad
From a worn-out picture that my mother'd had,
And I knew that scar on his cheek and his evil eye.
He was big and bent and gray and old,
And I looked at him and my blood ran cold
And I said: "My name is 'Sue!' How do you do!
Now your gonna die!!"

Well, I hit him hard right between the eyes
And he went down, but to my surprise,
He come up with a knife and cut off a piece of my ear.
But I busted a chair right across his teeth
And we crashed through the wall and into the street
Kicking and a' gouging in the mud and the blood and the beer.

I tell ya, I've fought tougher men
But I really can't remember when,
He kicked like a mule and he bit like a crocodile.
I heard him laugh and then I heard him cuss,
He went for his gun and I pulled mine first,
He stood there lookin' at me and I saw him smile.

And he said: "Son, this world is rough
And if a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough
And I knew I wouldn't be there to help ya along.
So I give ya that name and I said goodbye
I knew you'd have to get tough or die
And it's the name that helped to make you strong."

He said: "Now you just fought one hell of a fight
And I know you hate me, and you got the right
To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do.
But ya ought to thank me, before I die,
For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye
Cause I'm the son-of-a-bitch that named you "Sue.'"

I got all choked up and I threw down my gun
And I called him my pa, and he called me his son,
And I came away with a different point of view.
And I think about him, now and then,
Every time I try and every time I win,
And if I ever have a son, I think I'm gonna name him
Bill or George! Anything damn thing but Sue!


----------



## Said1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gem said:


> "
> 
> I got all choked up and I threw down my gun
> And I called him my pa, and he called me his son,
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 13, 2007)

I like...

Hello Mudder, hello Fadduh...

Here I sit at

Camp Grenada...

And I like 

Short people got , short people got no reason to live...


----------



## Shattered (Oct 13, 2007)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I like...
> 
> Hello Mudder, hello Fadduh...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunny (Oct 14, 2007)

Shattered said:


>



Uh oh ... anyone get the feeling shattered isn't tall?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 14, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Uh oh ... anyone get the feeling shattered isn't tall?



Ass.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11 (Nov 7, 2007)

*"Nobodies"* Marilyn Manson

"Some children died the other day
We fed machines and then we prayed
Puked up and down in morbid faith
You should have seen their ratings that day"


*"Working Class Hero"* John Lennon

As soon as your born they make you feel small, 
By giving you no time instead of it all, 
Till the pain is so big you feel nothing at all, 
A working class hero is something to be, 
A working class hero is something to be. 
They hurt you at home and they hit you at school, 
They hate you if you're clever and they despise a fool, 
Till you're so fucking crazy you can't follow their rules, 
A working class hero is something to be, 
A working class hero is something to be. 
When they've tortured and scared you for twenty odd years, 
Then they expect you to pick a career, 
When you can't really function you're so full of fear, 
A working class hero is something to be, 
A working class hero is something to be. 
Keep you doped with religion and sex and TV, 
And you think you're so clever and classless and free, 
But you're still fucking peasents as far as I can see, 
A working class hero is something to be, 
A working class hero is something to be. 
There's room at the top they are telling you still, 
But first you must learn how to smile as you kill, 
If you want to be like the folks on the hill, 
A working class hero is something to be. 
A working class hero is something to be. 
If you want to be a hero well just follow me, 
If you want to be a hero well just follow me. 

*"The Warning"* NIN

Some say it was a warning
Some say it was a sign

I was standing right there
When it came down from the sky
The way it spoke to us
We felt it from inside
Said it was up to us
Up to us to decide

You've become a virus
That's eating up its host
We've been watching you with all of our eyes
And what you seem to value most

So much potential, or so we used to say
Your greed, self-importance and your arrogance
You piss it all away

We heard a cry
We've come to intervene
You will change your ways
And you will make amends
Or we will wipe this place clean

Your time is tick-tick-ticking away


----------



## chloe (Oct 11, 2008)

*Guns And Roses - Civil War*

"What we've got here is failure to
communicate.
Some men you just can't reach...
So, you get what we had here last week,
which is the way he wants it!
Well, he gets it!
N' I don't like it any more than you men."

Look at your young men fighting
Look at your women crying
Look at your young men dying
The way they've always done before

Look at the hate we're breeding
Look at the fear we're feeding
Look at the lives we're leading
The way we've always done before

My hands are tied
The billions shift from side to side
And the wars go on with brainwashed pride
For the love of God and our human rights
And all these things are swept aside
By bloody hands time can't deny
And are washed away by your genocide
And history hides the lies of our civil wars

D'you wear a black armband
When they shot the man
Who said "Peace could last forever"
And in my first memories
They shot Kennedy
I went numb when I learned to see
So I never fell for Vietnam
We got the wall of D.C. to remind us all
That you can't trust freedom
When it's not in your hands
When everybody's fightin'
For their promised land

And
I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war

Look at the shoes your filling
Look at the blood we're spilling
Look at the world we're killing
The way we've always done before
Look in the doubt we've wallowed
Look at the leaders we've followed
Look at the lies we've swallowed
And I don't want to hear no more

My hands are tied
For all I've seen has changed my mind
But still the wars go on as the years go by
With no love of God or human rights
'Cause all these dreams are swept aside
By bloody hands of the hypnotized
Who carry the cross of homicide
And history bears the scars of our civil wars

"WE PRACTICE SELECTIVE ANNIHILATION OF MAYORS AND GOVERNMENT OFFICIALS
FOR EXAMPLE TO CREATE A VACUUM
THEN WE FILL THAT VACUUM
AS POPULAR WAR ADVANCES
PEACE IS CLOSER" **

I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
And I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war
I don't need one more war

I don't need one more war
Whaz so civil 'bout war anyway


----------



## chloe (Oct 11, 2008)

*Wish You Were Here (Waters, Gilmour) *

So, so you think you can tell 
Heaven from Hell, 
Blue skys from pain. 
Can you tell a green field 
From a cold steel rail? 
A smile from a veil? 
Do you think you can tell? 

And did they get you to trade 
Your heros for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees? 
Hot air for a cool breeze? 
Cold comfort for change? 
And did you exchange 
A walk on part in the war 
For a lead role in a cage? 

How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls 
Swimming in a fish bowl, 
Year after year, 
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? 
The same old fears.


----------



## jla1178 (Oct 19, 2008)

Baba O'Riley
The Who

Out here in the fields
I fight for my meals
I get my back into my living.
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven.
yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah

Don't cry
Don't raise your eyes
It's only teenage wasteland

Sally, take my hand
We'll travel south cross land
Put out the fire
And don't look past my shoulder.
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older.

Teenage wasteland
It's only teenage wasteland.
Teenage wasteland
Oh, yeah
Teenage wasteland
They're all wasted!


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2008)

The Eleven
Robert Hunter

No more time to tell how
This is the season of what
Now is the time of returning
With our thought jewels polished and gleaming

Now is the time past believing
The child has relinquished the reign
Now is the test of the boomerang
Tossed in the night of redeeming

Eight-sided whispering hallelujah hatrack
Seven-faced marble eye transitory dream doll
Six proud walkers on jingle-bell rainbow
Five men writing in fingers of gold
Four men tracking the great white sperm whale
Three girls wait in a foreign dominion
Ride in the whalebelly
Fade away in moonlight
Sink beneath the waters
To the coral sands below
Now is the time of returning


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 26, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Uh oh ... anyone get the feeling shattered isn't tall?



knew that when you told her shoe size...how does that song go...short people got no reason to live...that got little bitty hands and litte bitty feets...we dont want no short people ....lol


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 26, 2008)

here is one that truly shows ones age, considering i found the lyrics...in oldielyric.com

lol but i remember this song from a long long time ago:

tom waits

Well you gassed her up
Behind the wheel
With your arm around your sweet one
In your Oldsmobile
Barrelin' down the boulevard
You're looking for the heart of Saturday night

And you got paid on Friday
And your pockets are jinglin'
And you see the lights
You get all tinglin' cause you're cruisin' with a 6
And you're looking for the heart of Saturday night

Then you comb your hair
Shave your face
Tryin' to wipe out ev'ry trace
All the other days
In the week you know that this'll be the Saturday
You're reachin' your peak

Stoppin' on the red
You're goin' on the green
'Cause tonight'll be like nothin'
You've ever seen
And you're barrelin' down the boulevard
Lookin' for the heart of Saturday night

Tell me is the crack of the poolballs, neon buzzin?
Telephone's ringin'; it's your second cousin
Is it the barmaid that's smilin' from the corner of her eye?
Magic of the melancholy tear in your eye.

Makes it kind of quiver down in the core
'Cause you're dreamin' of them Saturdays that came before
And now you're stumblin'
You're stumblin' onto the heart of Saturday night

Well you gassed her up
And you're behind the wheel
With your arm around your sweet one
In your Oldsmobile
Barrellin' down the boulevard,
You're lookin' for the heart of Saturday night

Is the crack of the poolballs, neon buzzin?
Telephone's ringin'; it's your second cousin
And the barmaid is smilin' from the corner of her eye
Magic of the melancholy tear in your eye.

Makes it kind of special down in the core
And you're dreamin' of them Saturdays that came before
It's found you stumblin'
Stumblin' onto the heart of Saturday night
And you're stumblin'
Stumblin onto the heart of Saturday night


----------



## Gunny (Oct 26, 2008)

You Don't Even Know Who I Am

Patty Loveless

She left the car in the driveway
She left the key in the door
She left the kids at her mama's
And the laundry piled up on the floor
She left her ring on the pillow
Right where it wouldn't be missed
She left a note in the kitchen
Next to the grocery list
It said, you don't even know who I am
You left me a long time ago
You don't even know who I am
So what do you care if I go

He left the ring on the pillow
He left the clothes on the floor
And he called her to say he was sorry
But he couldn't remember what for
So he said I've been doing some thinking
I've been thinking that maybe you're right
I go to work every morning
And I come home to you every night
And you don't even know who I am
You left me a long time ago
You don't even know who I am
So what do I care if you go
You don't even know who I am
So what do I care if you go


----------



## chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

In the Sunshine"

People of the world we live in
Don't let no one take our rights
Right to live in peace and righteousness
Science is supposed to work in our favor ya'll
But when everything naturals destroyed
Put in the place of it is man made decoys
Locking us into a world that ain't no world
Our senses ain't in touch with the universe now
Instead of going so fast into a new age
We ain't even got our present age down pact.
We can't keep our own thing in tact
Yet scientists are talking about a computer thing?
It seems to me while some are Scientifically masturbating,
The rest of us are scraping to save our lives.
THE PLAN IS TO REDUCE US TO SURVIVAL
NO MORE LIVIN IN THE SUNSHINE, and I ain't with that now

In the sunshine

Now ain't nothing wrong with technology
As long as we control where it goes
But as of now it's in the hands of cash flow
and cash aint humble to Gods plans at all.
People whether white, black, red or gold
need to stand up upright and bold
need to first grasps our minds and souls
Gotta learn to walk before you run oh.
I think most people want the same things
Just to smile and live without so much strife,
to be in sync with the one God that gave us life
and to have a little time to enjoy things
I want all the people to live in the sunshine
the way it was when it was divine
the way it must be in the end cuz...
that's the way it was in the beginning.

In the sunshine


*Arrested Development*


----------



## chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

"United Front"

The great depression everyone is in depression
No one knows exactly what's their role
totally confused, depressed cuz of the news
Watch TV, more bad is what U see
Everyone's lost & were looking for a savior
Everyone's blind & were looking for a leader
We've lost our faith so we need someone to guide us
Right now it's so easy to be deceived
I'm climbing my soul to reach to newer levels
Reach the mountain top so I can better see
step back and see the whole mighty picture
Gain control of my destiny
I'm climbing my soul so I can picture a solution
cuz once I picture this it can be
I cannot leave my life within this uncertainty
I call on the red, & the black and green,
& the black and the green!

United we stand United we fall
United we plan as a United front.

I walk the streets and try to pass energy
Put the gun down black man give me a pound
Save those rounds for a real confrontation
understand who U R as a man
Everyone's lost & were looking for a savior
Everyone's blind & were looking for a leader
We've lost our faith so we need someone to guide us
Right now it's so easy to be deceived
I'm climbing my soul to reach to newer levels
Reach the mountain top so I can better see
step back and see the whole mighty picture
Gain control of my destiny
I'm climbing my soul so I can picture a solution
cuz once I picture this it can be
I cannot leave my life within this uncertainty
I call on the red, & the black and green,
& the black and the green!

*Arrested Development*


----------



## pegwinn (Nov 19, 2008)

Emphasis added so that the message is loud and clear.

Twisted Sister I Am (I'm Me) Lyrics
Songwriters: Snider, Dee;

I AM: I'M ME
*WHO ARE YOU TO LOOK DOWN
AT WHAT I BELIEVE?
I'M ON TO YOUR THINKING
AND HOW YOU DECEIVE
WELL, YOU CAN'T ABUSE ME
I WON'T STAND NO MORE
YES, I KNOW THE REASONS
YES, I KNOW THE SCORE

I AM, AND I'LL BE
I WILL, YOU'LL SEE
I AM, AND I'LL BE
I AM: I'M ME*

HOW I TRIED TO PLEASE YOU
LIVE THE WAY YOU SAID
DO THE THINGS THAT YOU DO
LIKE THE LIVING DEAD
*THEN THE TRUTH IT HIT ME
GOT ME OFF MY KNEES
IT'S MY LIFE I'M LIVING
I'LL LIVE AS I PLEASE*

I AM, AND I'LL BE
I WILL, YOU'LL SEE
I AM, AND I'LL BE
I AM: I'M ME

*NOW'S THE TIME TO STAND TALL
START YOUR LIFE ANEW
FREEDOM LIES IN YOUR HEART
NOW'S THE TIME FOR YOU*

I AM, AND I'LL BE
I WILL, YOU'LL SEE
I AM, AND I'LL BE
I AM: I'M ME
I AM, I'M ME
I AM, I'M ME
CAN'T YOU SEE?, CAN'T YOU SEE?
I'M ME, I'M ME, ME, ME, ME, ME
I AM: I'M ME
I AM: I'M ME
CAN'T YOU SEE?, CAN'T YOU SEE?
I'M ME, I'M ME, I'M ME
I AM: I'M ME
I AM: I'M ME
CAN'T YOU SEE THAT I'M ME
I'M ME, I'M ME, LOOK AT ME
I AM: I'M ME
I AM: I'M ME


----------



## del (Nov 19, 2008)

rocket 88
james cotton

You may have heard of jalopies,
You heard the noise they make,
Let me introduce you to my Rocket '88.
Yes it's great, just won't wait,
Everybody likes my Rocket '88.
Gals will ride in style,
Movin' all along.



V-8 motor and this modern design,
My convertible top and the gals don't mind
Sportin' with me, ridin' all around town for joy.
(Spoken) -- Blow your horn, Rocket, blow your horn!


Step in my Rocket and-a don't be late,
We're pullin' out about a half-past-eight.
Goin' on the corner and-a havin' some fun,
Takin' my Rocket on a long, hot run.
Ooh, goin' out,
Oozin' and cruisin' along.


Now that you've ridden in my Rocket '88,
I'll be around every night about eight.
You know it's great, don't be late,
Everybody likes my Rocket '88.
Gals will ride in style,
Movin' all along.


----------



## chloe (Nov 27, 2008)

*Chinese Democracy*

It don't really matter You're gonna find out for yourself No it don't really matter You're gonna leave this thing to Somebody else

If they were missionaries Real time visionaries Sitting in a Chinese stew
View my dis-infatu-ation I know that I'm a classic case 
Watch my disenchanted face 
Blame it on the Falun Gong
They see the hand and you can't hold on now 
Cause it would take a lot more hate than you To stop the fascination 
Even with an iron fist More than you got to rule the nation When all I got is precious time

It don't really matter

Yes I'll keep it to myself No it don't really matter It's time I look around for Somebody else

Cause it would take a lot more time than you Have Got for masturbation
Even with your iron fist More than you got to rule the nation 
When all I got is precious time more than you got to fool the nation
When all I got is precious time

It don't really matter Guess you'll find out for yourself No it don't really matter so you can hear it now from somebody else

You think you got it all locked up inside
And if you beat them enough they'll die
Its like a walk in the park from a cell
And now you're keeping your own kind in hell
When your great wall rocks blame yourself
While their arms reach up for your help And you're out of time

Guns n Roses 2008

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_E2Ch2Las4]YouTube - Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses - Chinese Democracy - Extremely High Quality[/ame]


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet (Dec 30, 2008)

gd


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet (Dec 30, 2008)

umm luara pussine it's not goodbye


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet (Dec 30, 2008)

also..hero..enriqie


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe - Kelly Clarkson

"Maybe"

I'm strong
But I break
I'm stubborn
And I make plenty of mistakes
Yeah I'm hard
And life with me is never easy
To figure out, to love
I'm jaded but oh so lovely
All you have to do is hold me
And you'll know and you'll see just how sweet it can be
If you'll trust me, love me, let me
Maybe, maybe

Someday
When we're at the same place
When we're on the same road
When it's OK to hold my hand
Without feeling lost
Without all the excuses
When it's just because you love me, you let me, you need me
Then maybe, maybe
All you have to do is hold me
And you'll know and you'll see just how sweet it can be
If you'll trust me, love me, let me
Maybe, maybe

I'm confusing as hell
I'm north and south
And I'll probably never have it all figured out
But what I know is I wasn't meant to walk this world without you
And I promise I'll try
Yeah I'm gonna try to give you every little part of me
Every single detail you missed with your eyes
Then maybe
Maybe, yeah maybe

One day
We'll meet again and you'll need me, you'll see me completely
Every little bit
Oh yeah maybe you'll love me, you'll love me then

I don't want to be tough
And I don't want to be proud
I don't need to be fixed and I certainly don't need to be found
I'm not lost
I need to be loved
I just need to be loved
I just want to be loved by you and I won't stop 'cause I believe
That maybe, yeah maybe
Maybe, yeah maybe

I should know better than to touch the fire twice
But I'm thinking maybe, yeah maybe you're mine

Maybe, love maybe


----------



## alegria (Jan 1, 2009)

"Dying To Live"
Edgar Winter, 1969

"You know, I've heard it said there's beauty in distortion
By some people who've withdrawn to find their heads.
Now they say that there is humor in misfortune;
You know, I wonder if they will laugh when I am dead?

Why am I fighting to live if I'm just living to fight?
Why am I trying to see when there ain't nothing in sight?
Why am I trying to give when no one gives me a try?
Why am I dying to live if I'm just living to die?

Hey, you know, some people say that values are subjective,
But they're just speaking words that someone else has said.
And so they live and fight and kill with no objective;
Sometimes it's hard to tell the living from the dead.

Why am I fighting to live if I'm just living to fight?
Why am I trying to see when there ain't nothing in sight?
Why am I trying to give when no one gives me a try?
Why am I dying to live if I'm just living to die?

Yeah, you know, I used to weave my words into confusion,
And so I hope you'll understand me when I am through.
You know, I used to live my life as an illusion,
But reality will make my dreams come true.

So, I'll keep fighting to live 'til there's no reason to fight,
And I'll keep trying to see until the end is in sight.
You know, I'm trying to give, so c'mon, give me a try;
You know I'm dying to live until I'm ready 
'Til I'm ready ..
'Til I'm ready ..
'Til I'm ready to die."


----------



## alegria (Jan 3, 2009)

The Shanty Song
Jonathan Edwards

"Gonna sit down in the kitchen
And fix me something good to eat
And make my head a little high
And make this whole day complete
'Cuz we gonna lay around the shanty, mama
And put a good buzz on

Well, pass it to me baby
Pass it to me slow
We'll take time out to smile a little
Before we let it go
'Cuz we gonna lay around the shanty, mama
And put a good buzz on

Well, there ain't nothin' to do
And there's always room for more
Fill it, light it, shut up
And close the door
'Cuz we gonna lay around the shanty, mama
And put a good buzz on

We gonna sit around the kitchen
Fix us somethin' good to eat
And make ourselves a little high
And make the whole day complete
'Cuz we gonna lay around the shanty, mama
And put a good buzz on
'Cuz we gonna lay around the shanty, mama
And put a good buzz on"


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 4, 2009)

A song I've been meaning to get lately... Clutch's _Texan Book of the Dead_


So you say you want to go to Heaven,
Well I got the plans.
It walks like the Sasquatch
And it breeds like Kubla Khan.

In original dialect,
It's really quite cryptical.
There are many copies around,
But this my man is the original.

It's given me powers,
But kept me low.
Many have scorned this,
Modern day Pharisees fat with espressos.

Be leary of Timothy,
Clear light and all that.
If you want light go stare at the sun.
Hell, that boy don't know crap.

If you want to know Paradise,
And you want to know Hell,
Want to drink that cool clear liquor,
Better dig a little deeper in the well.

If you want to know Paradise,
And you want to know Hell,
Want to drink that cool clear liquor,
Better dig a little deeper in the well.

You want a mantra?
You want to know?
You want that mantra?
Well here you go.

One for the money,
Two for the show,
And a knickknackpaddywack
Give the Lord a handclap.

Ooeeooahahtwingtwangwallawallabingbang
Ooeeooahahtwingtwangwallawallabingbang

Still want that mantra?
Still want to know?
Still want that mantra?
Well here you go.

It is written.
I have spoken.
So put this in your pipe
And smoke it.

Ooeeooahahtwingtwangwallawallabingbang
Ooeeooahahtwingtwangwallawallabingbang
Ooeeooahah, B-I-N-G-O,
Ooeeooahah, E-I-E-I-0.


----------



## elvis (Jan 5, 2009)

Sympathy for the Devil.

by the Rolling Stones

Please allow me to introduce myself
Im a man of wealth and taste
Ive been around for a long, long year
Stole many a mans soul and faith
And I was round when jesus christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around st. petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a generals rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
Who killed the kennedys? 
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
Im a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But whats confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me lucifer
cause Im in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or Ill lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, whats my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, whats my name
I tell you one time, youre to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
Whats me name
Tell me, baby, whats my name
Tell me, sweetie, whats my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah


----------



## thorn_of_crowns (Jan 25, 2009)

I can pick only a favorite for today as there are so many I absolutely cherish. I'll go with Bob Dylan's 1964 masterpiece "Only a Pawn in Their Game": in my mind the wisest composition of "the" Civil Rights Movement. The fact that a twenty-two or -three-year old wrote it is all the more impressive.
******************************
A bullet from the back of a bush took Medgar Evers' blood
A finger fired the trigger to his name
A handle hid out in the dark
A hand set the spark
Two eyes took the aim
Behind a man's brain
But he can't be blamed
He's only a pawn in their game.

A South politician preaches to the poor white man
"You got more than the blacks, don't complain
You're better than them, you been born with white skin" they explain
And the Negro's name
Is used it is plain
For the politician's gain
As he rises to fame
And the poor white remains
On the caboose of the train
But it ain't him to blame
He's only a pawn in their game.

The deputy sheriffs, the soldiers, the governors get paid
And the marshals and cops get the same
But the poor white man's used in the hands of them all like a tool
He's taught in his school
From the start by the rule
That the laws are with him
To protect his white skin
To keep up his hate
So he never thinks straight
'Bout the shape that he's in
But it ain't him to blame
He's only a pawn in their game.

From the poverty shacks, he looks from the cracks to the tracks
And the hoof beats pound in his brain
And he's taught how to walk in a pack
Shoot in the back
With his fist in a clinch
To hang and to lynch
To hide 'neath the hood
To kill with no pain
Like a dog on a chain
He ain't got no name
But it ain't him to blame
He's only a pawn in their game.

Today, Medgar Evers was buried from the bullet he caught
They lowered him down as a king
But when the shadowy sun sets on the one
That fired the gun
He'll see by his grave
On the stone that remains
Carved next to his name
His epitaph plain:
Only a pawn in their game.

Brilliant.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 27, 2009)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home

You could have been all I wanted
But you weren't honest
Now get in the ground
You choked off the surest of favors
But if you really loved me
You would have endured my world

Well if you're just as I presumed
A whore in sheep's clothing
Fucking up all I do
And if it's here we stop
Then never again
Will you see this in your life?

Hang on to the glory at my right hand
Here laid to rest, is our love ever longed?
With truth on the shores of compassion
You seem to take premise to all of these songs

You stormed off to scar the armada
Like Jesus played martyr,
I'll drill through your hands

The stone for the curse you have blamed me
With love and devotion, now die as you sleep.

But if you could just write me out
To never less wonder... happy will I become
Be true that this is no option,
So with sin I condemn you
Demon play, Demon out.

Hang on to the glory at my right hand
Here hes laid to rest is our love ever longed?
With truth on the shores of compassion
You seem to take premise to all of these songs

One last kiss for you
One more wish to you
Please make up your mind girl...
I'd do anything for you
One last kiss for you
One more wish to you
Please make up your mind girl...
Before I hope you die

[youtube]ZEsnX4utdyQ[/youtube]


----------



## thorn_of_crowns (Jan 27, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
> 
> You could have been all I wanted
> But you weren't honest
> ...



What do you like about those, man?


----------



## DavidS (Jan 27, 2009)

thorn_of_crowns said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
> ...



It's a real song and not some stupid fluff written for teeny boppers trying to make everyone really happy.


----------



## thorn_of_crowns (Jan 27, 2009)

DavidS said:


> thorn_of_crowns said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...


----------



## garyd (May 9, 2009)

Heros

We all want to be heroes,
yes, I know its true.

We ll want to be heroes,
instead of lettin; the Lord shine thru

We al want to be heroes
cause its easier than lovin' to do.

We all want ot be heroes 
And leave the hurtin' and caring to you Oh lord 
and leave the hurtin' and caring to you

We all want to be heroes
yes it's a natural fact

We all want ot be heroes,
but god's already seen our act

We all want to be heroes,
instead of lettin' the spirit impact.

We all want to be heroes, and shove your right out of the act, oh Lord
And shove you right out of the act.

So quit trying to be a hero
ad the lord come shing through

Quit trying to be a hero 
and the lord'll make use of you

Quit trying to be a hero 
and the world will come to know
that you're God's own chosen child by the joy they see in you.


----------



## Phoenix (May 9, 2009)

Sung by Travis Tritt, written by Darrell Scott

It's A Great Day To Be Alive
I got rice cooking in the microwave
Got a three day beard I don't plan to shave
And it's a goofy thing but I just gotta say
Hey I'm doing alright

Yeah I think I'll make me some homemade soup
Feelin pretty good and that's the truth
It's neither drink nor drug induced
No I'm just doin alright

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?

It's been fifteen years since I left home
Said good luck to every seed I'd sown
Give it my best and then I left it alone
Oh...I hope their doin alright

Now I look in the mirror and what do I see?
A lone wolf there starin back at me
Long in the tooth but harmless as can be
Lord I guess he's doin alright

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?

Sometimes it's lonely
Sometimes it's only me
And the shadows that fill this room
Sometimes I'm fallin
Desperately callin
Howlin at the moon...
Ahwoo!
Ahwoo!

Well I might go get me a new tattoo
Or take my old Harley for a three day cruise
Might even grow me a Fu Man Chu...
Oh Aww!

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?


----------



## garyd (May 10, 2009)

It may not be the preacher who speaks so mightily
it may not be the soloist who sings so wonderf'ly
and it may not be the evengelist who sits at God's right hand
but it just might be the simple man who keeps all God's commands

REf:
For Its God the righteous judge of all
knows each and every heart
and God the righteous judge of all will 
fill it from his heart
for God is the righteous judge of all.

Not every man who heals the sick or causes to walk lame 
nor everyman who casts out demonsin his Holy Name 
will walk the gold paved streets of heaven on that final day, 
but there you'll find the simple man who kneels alone to pray

Repeat refrain at the end repeat and retard the last line.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 10, 2009)

There are far too many to choose just one, but this is A fav.

Change The World - Eric Clapton

If I could reach the stars I'd pull one down for you
Shine it on my heart so you could see the truth
That this love I have inside is everything it seems
But for now I find it's only in my dreams

CHORUS:
That I can change the world
I would be the sunlight in your universe
You will think my love was really something good
Baby if I could change the world

If I could be king even for a day
I'd take you as my queen I'd have it no other way
And our love will rule in this kingdom we have made
Till then I'd be a fool wishin' for the day

CHORUS:
That I can change the world
I would be the sunlight in your universe
You will think my love was really something good
Baby if I could change the world
Baby if I could change the world

- GUITAR SOLO -

CHORUS:
That I can change the world
I would be the sunlight in your universe
You will think my love was really something good
Baby if I could change the world
Baby if I could change the world
Baby if I could change the world


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (May 10, 2009)

RISE AGAINST
"Hero Of War"
He said "Son, have you seen the world?
Well, what would you say if I said that you could?
Just carry this gun and you'll even get paid."
I said "That sounds pretty good."

Black leather boots
Spit-shined so bright
They cut off my hair but it looked alright
We marched and we sang
We all became friends
As we learned how to fight

A hero of war
Yeah that's what I'll be
And when I come home
They'll be damn proud of me
I'll carry this flag
To the grave if I must
Because it's a flag that I love
And a flag that I trust

I kicked in the door
I yelled my commands
The children, they cried
But I got my man
We took him away
A bag over his face
From his family and his friends

They took off his clothes
They pissed in his hands
I told them to stop
But then I joined in
We beat him with guns
And batons not just once
But again and again

A hero of war
Yeah that's what I'll be
And when I come home
They'll be damn proud of me
I'll carry this flag
To the grave if I must
Because it's a flag that I love
And a flag that I trust

She walked through bullets and haze
I asked her to stop
I begged her to stay
But she pressed on
So I lifted my gun
And I fired away

The shells jumped through the smoke
And into the sand
That the blood now had soaked
She collapsed with a flag in her hand
A flag white as snow

A hero of war
Is that what they see
Just medals and scars
So damn proud of me
And I brought home that flag
Now it gathers dust
But it's a flag that I love
It's the only flag I trust

He said, "Son, have you seen the world?
Well what would you say, if I said that you could?"


----------



## Gunny (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome To Texas
Brian Burns - (C)opr. 1999 - Brian Burns Music (BMI)

Welcome to Texas, glad that you came down,
youve got lots of friends here, take a look around.
They come from California, they come from Ohio,
they come from Minnesota to get out of the snow.

You dont like our drivin, you dont like our roads,
you make fun of the way we talk, make fun of our clothes,
but you clog up our highways, been pourin in for years;
if you dont like the way we do it, what are you doin here?

CHORUS:
Welcome to Texas, dont anybody get me wrong;
were glad yall came to see us, just dont forget to go back home.

We dont need your politics, we dont need your prayers,
we dont need your moral compass leadin us anywhere.
We dont need your business, we dont need your art,
we dont really give a damn how you did things up north.

REPEAT CHORUS

You gripe about our music, gripe about our food,
gripe about the weather here, say its way too hot for you.
We hear all your whinin, and it starts wearin thin
when we see our milk and honey runnin down your chin.

So come on down to Texas, have yourself a ball,
take the kids to Six Flags, and the wife out to the mall.
Have a good vacation, but then dont hesitate
to point your car back up the road to that outbound interstate.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

Gonna sit right down in my easy chair
Pull out a deck of cards, play some solitaire
Break out a bottle, wash me a glass
To keep me company 'til the feelings pass
Everybody needs someting to do
Me, I'll just sit here and think about you
It might seem hopeless, but it ain't that bad yet
It's just the blues as blues can get...

I need to call somebody, someone I can trust
I need the number for lovers' anonymous
I'll tell 'em my story, hope they understand
Maybe they can explain it to me
'cause I don't think I can
I'll take your picture down from my wall
Try to remember the thrill of it all
I know it's over, but it ain't over yet
It's just the blues as blues can get...

Why fight the feeling when I can't fight back the tears
I stare at the ceiling and wish that you were here
I'm going crazy, but I ain't crazy yet
It's just the blues as blues can get...


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 7, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> Ozzy Osborne
> 
> Diary Of A Madman





Zhukov said:


> _~Echoes, Pink Floyd_





Zhukov said:


> _~High Hopes, Pink Floyd_



+ 1 to each of these



Hagbard Celine said:


> Hey you guys, I'm a way bigger music snob than ya'll will ever be, so don't even try to beat me in picking the most unpopular, subversive, and subcultureish act possible. Just name a genre bitches!



EBM
Aggrotech
Gorehop/sick-hop/horrorcore


*The Rolling Stones - Paint it Black*

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes
I see a line of cars and theyre all painted black
With flowers and my love both never to come back
I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a new born baby it just happens evry day
I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door and it has been painted black
Maybe then Ill fade away and not have to face the facts
Its not easy facin up when your whole world is black

No more will my green sea go turn a deeper blue
I could not foresee this thing happening to you
If I look hard enough into the settin sun
My love will laugh with me before the mornin comes

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes
Hmm, hmm, hmm,...
I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black
Yeah!

*Within Temptation - Our Solemn Hour*

Sanctus Espiritus! redeem us from our solemn hour
Sanctus Espiritus! insanity is all around us
("I speak to you for the first time as Prime Minister in a solemn hour for the life of our country")

Sanctus Espiritus!
Sanctus Espiritus!
Sanctus Espiritus!

In my darkest hours
I could not foresee
That the tide could turn so fast to this degree
Can't believe my eyes
How can you be so blind?
Is the heart of stone, no empathy inside?

Time keeps on slipping away and we haven't learned
So in the end now what have we gained?

Sanctus Espiritus! redeem us from our solemn hour
Sanctus Espiritus! insanity is all around us
Sanctus Espiritus! is this what we deserve?
Can we break free from chains of never-ending agony?

Are they themselves to blame
The misery, the pain?
Didn't we let go?
Allowed it,let it grow
If we can't restrain
The beast which dwells inside
It will find it`s way somehow, somewhere in time

Will we remember all of the suffering
`Cause if we fail it will be in vain

Sanctus Espiritus, redeem us from our solemn hour
Sanctus Espiritus, insanity is all around us
Sanctus Espiritus, is this what we deserve?
Can we break free from chains of never-ending agony?

Sanctus Espiritus!
Sanctus Espiritus!
(" A tremendous battle is raging in France and Flanders. The Germans, by a remarkable combination of air bombing and heavily armored tanks, have broken through the French defenses north of the Maginot Line, and strong columns of their armored vehicles are ravaging the open country, which for the first day or two was without defenders...")

Sanctus Espiritus! redeem us from our solemn hour
Sanctus Espiritus! insanity is all around us
Sanctus Espiritus! is this what we deserve?
Can we break free from chains of never-ending agony? (ending agony!)

Sanctus Espiritus! redeem us from our solemn hour (solemn hour!)
Sanctus Espiritus! insanity is all around us (all around us!)
Sanctus Espiritus! is this what we deserve?
Can we break free from chains of never-ending agony?

​ ​



Zhukov said:


> _~Hurt, Trent Reznor_



Johnny Cash did it better 



Lefty Wilbury said:


> Quitter by Gas Giants
> 
> .


Thanks for the heads up- I'll have to look into these folk!



1549 said:


> *Sounds of Silence*
> Simon and Garfunkel





Lefty Wilbury said:


> "Suicide is Painless"
> .



+1 to all

JB: The Essential Soundtrack


*Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken-hearted
*As I walk this land with broken dreams
I have visions of many things
Love's happiness is just an illusion
Filled with sadness and confusion,
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe.
The fruits of love grow all around
But for me they come a tumblin' down.
Every day heartaches grow a little stronger
I can't stand this pain much longer
I walk in shadows
Searching for light
Cold and alone
No comfort in sight,
Hoping and praying for someone to care
Always moving and goin to where
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe.
I'm searching though I don't succeed,
But someone look, there's a growing need.
Oh, he is lost, there's no place for beginning,
All that's left is an unhappy ending.
Now what's become of the broken-hearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
I'll be searching everywhere
Just to find someone to care.
I'll be looking everyday
I know I'm gonna find a way
Nothings gonna stop me now
I'll find a way somehow
I'll be searching everywhere

*Icon of Coil - Shelter
*Punishment for intolerence,
So entertain us when you're still able to perform
I'm sorry to admit that I won't be around,
When the world you created will collapse and drown
And drown
Collapse
And drown

Back to the crypt, nothing will last
We'll all fade away in one single blast
Out from the dust, machines arise
One second left to live, and we'll open our eyes

I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe

Punishment for intolerence,
So entertain us when you're still able to perform
I'm sorry to admit that I won't be around,
When the world you created will collapse and drown
And drown

I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe
I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe

[Musical break]

I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe
I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe

I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe
I can't find shelter in this world
I'm searching for another world
Where I feel safe 

*

Motograter - New Design
*I woke up today
Didnt feel like i had slept at all
Just another restless night
Such a reckless life
I wish that i could take it slow
Live it simple day by day
But theres always something new
Something IN THE WAY
Id like to change the hands of time
Start over Someone and rewind
Break ground and build a new design
Start over leave this all behind
Thumbing through the paper
Its the same old black and white
One man gets to live
And a dozen have to die
The reality do we create
We cross the lines we love to hate
Something we see everyday
But we ALWAYS CHOOSE TO LOK AWAY
Id like to change the hands of time
Start over someone and rewind
Break ground and build a new design
Start over leave this all behind
The times have changed
But were still the same
The cycle just repeats itself
It goes on and on
The times have changed
But were still the same
The cycle just repeats itself
It goes on and on and on
On and on and on
Creeping down the boulevard
Among the walking dead
Amount to nearly everything
Excepting WHAT THEY SAID
Id like to change the hands of time
Start over someone and rewind
Break ground and build a new design
Start over leave this all behind
The times have changed
But were still the same
The cycle just repeats itself
It goes on and on
The times have changed
But were still the same
The cycle just repeats itself
It goes on and on and on

*Bad Religion - Before You Die
*Porcelain and alabaster, decaying ever faster
Unaware of imminent disaster, open up your eyes
As you ruminate the hopeless sands of time
Did you wander out your days lost and resigned?
Or recreate the universals in your mind?

Everybody is a bastard: my world is like plaster
Crumbling apart from pressure of the blaster
Waiting for a sign
And the momentary pleasures take their turn
As a wistful boy runs out of things to learn
The episodes of yore are never to return

Scare up some hope, you're gonna need it just to cope
You are the decision, numbers don't lie
When you bite the dust, was it for purpose or for trust?
You'll never relive it, think before you die
Yeah, think! Think before you die

Deficit and depravation, in the wake of desperation
Rewrite the morals, rectify the nation
Now may be your time

As you ruminate the hopeless sands of time
Do you wonder how your life has been defined?
You know eternity can't ever change your mind
You know eternity can't ever change your mind
So think! Think before you die  Yeah, think!
Think before you die



​


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 7, 2009)

(cont)
*The Kovenant - Planet of Apes*
To many lies breeds to many flies
It's evolution through confusion
Hate is never without reason
Love is never without treason

Monkey see - Monkey do
Evolution was never true
Of all the lies they feed to you
What you see is what you do
Monkey me and monkey you

Godly parasites in massive invasion
Deformed creation... Unnatural Invention
Procreate, then desecrate - Inseminate, then devastate
No hope for humanity...It's a planet of apes

Monkey see - Monkey do
Evolution was never true
Of all the lies they feed to you
What you see is what you do
Monkey me and monkey you

Nothing new ever came out of someone like you
Don't decieve yourself thinking that you know what to do
What will you do when all your toys are broken
What will you say when all your lines are spoken

No hope for humanity.... it's a planet of apes

Gently violated and desecrated
The quintessential art of self-destruction
You left behind the will to believe in nothing
You are never going to be what you want to be

Monkey see - Monkey do
Evolution was never true
Of all the lies they feed to you
What you see is what you do
Monkey me and monkey you

*Otep - Perfectly Flawed
*If you do this
If you do this
If you do this youll never have a chance to try again
If you do this youll never have a chance to try

Its the same sound
The same sting
The same collapse
Of everything

Its the same slice
Same blade
The same lie
Same old vein

My weight, my face
My height, my race
Im a mistake

My weight, my face
My height, my race
Im such a disgrace

Youre perfectly flawed
Youre perfectly incomplete
Like cracks in the glass
And faded photographs

Youre perfectly flawed
Youre perfectly incomplete
Let them condemn
Imperfections make you unique

Nothing left to lose,
Just try again
Nothing left to lose,
Just try again

Its the same doubt
The same dream
Its the same sabotage
`Cause Im the enemy

Its the same night
The same day
Its the same parasites
Feedin on the betrayed

My weight, my face
My height, my race
Im a mistake

My weight, my face
My height, my race
Im such a disgrace

Youre perfectly flawed
Youre perfectly incomplete
Like cracks in the glass
And faded photographs

Youre perfectly flawed
Youre perfectly incomplete
A work in progress
Imperfections make you unique

A disguise of self deception
Hides my secrets perfectly

Im rejecting my reflection
`Cause I hate the way it judges me

Dont you do it,
Youre not even you yet

Dont you do it,
Youre not even you yet

Youre perfectly flawed
Youre perfectly incomplete
Like cracks in the glass
And faded photographs

Youre perfectly flawed
Youre perfectly incomplete
A work in progress
Imperfections make you unique

*David Bowie - The Man Who Sold the World
*We passed upon the stair,
we spoke of was and when
Although I wasn't there,
he said I was his friend
Which came as some surprise
I spoke into his eyes
I thought you died alone,
a long long time ago

Oh no, not me
I never lost control
You're face to face
With the man who sold the world

I laughed and shook his hand,
and made my way back home
I searched for form and land,
for years and years I roamed
I gazed a gazely stare
at all the millions here
We must have died along,
a long long time ago

Who knows? not me
We never lost control
You're face to face
With the man who sold the world

​


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 7, 2009)

*Enya - Only Time
*Who can say where the road goes,  
Where the day flows, only time?  
And who can say if your love grows,  
As your heart chose, only time?  

Who can say why your heart sighs,  
As your love flies, only time?  
And who can say why your heart cries  
when your love lies, only time?  

Who can say when the roads meet,  
That love might be ,in your heart?  
and who can say when the day sleeps,  
and the night keeps all your heart?  
Night keeps all your heart.....  

Who can say if your love grows,  
As your heart chose, only time?  
And who can say where the road goes  
Where the day flows, only time?  

Who knows? Only time  
Who knows? Only time



*Kelly Osbourne - One Word*
One word breaks the code of silence,
Silence tells me all I need to know.
One Word,
One Word, tells me everything I need to know.

One word driven into madness,
Madness driven by the depths below.
One Word,
One Word, tells me everything I need to know

[chorus]
It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day
It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day

One lie tells a thousand stories,
The greatest stories that were ever told.
One Lie,
One Lie, tells the greatest stories ever told.

One man can predict the future,
a future journey in to outer space.
One Man,
One Man, a future journey in to outer space.

It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day
It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day

It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day
It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day
Day after day
Day after day

Avez-vous toutes les informations
Un mot vous dit tout ce que vous avez besoin de savoir
Tout ce dont vous avez besoin
Jour après jour
On vous a menti
Un mot

It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day
It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day

It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day
It's not the way that I want it,
It's just the way that I need it.
Day after day

*Emilie Autumn - Across the Sky*
See beyond the moment
Think beyond the day
Hear the word
My voice will not be cast away
Fatalistic fortune
Ever near the end
Love goes on
But Time does not return again

Across the sky
I will come for you
If you ask me to
Demystify
Your uncommon dreams
Stranger things have come true

Fear no more the midnight
Fear no more the sea
Close your eyes, regret nothing     
You're safe with me
Look into the shadows
Step into the mist
Search your land but doubt never
I still exist


Ask yourself: is this all there is
Take no answer but the one you find
I have put my faith in aberrations of your kind
But even if you're in my mind


Should we hear the silence
Should we hear the noise
I don't need this blind acceptance
I have made my choice
Light lives in the darkness
Beauty lives in pain
In destruction we may lose ourselves
But still I will remain
Across the sky
Across the sky

See beyond the moment
Think beyond the day
Hear the word
Hear the word 

*
Psyclon Nine - harlot*
Harlot

The withered thorns that caress my tainted flesh
The shattered halo that shattered all our dreams
We&#8217;ve been condemned by the pages of false hope
We&#8217;ve been caressed by each others&#8217; lives in death
Blood stained sheets
Mask our grief
Will render out tryst incomplete
Trudging through the carcass of what used to be a living world
Ten-thousand lovers of Gods forgotten child
We take our mark while on bent and bloody knees
Not saved alone but together we are exile


*Psyclon Nine** - Requiem for the Christian Age*
&#1489;&#1512;&#1488;&#1513; &#1492;&#1513;&#1504;&#1492; &#1497;&#1499;&#1495;&#1489;&#1493;&#1503;
&#1493;&#1489;&#1497;&#1493;&#1501; &#1510;&#1493;&#1505; &#1499;&#1508;&#1493;&#1512; &#1497;&#1495;&#1514;&#1502;&#1493;&#1503;
&#1499;&#1502;&#1492; &#1497;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1493;&#1503;
&#1493;&#1499;&#1502;&#1492; &#1497;&#1489;&#1512;&#1488;&#1493;&#1503;
&#1502;&#1497; &#1497;&#1495;&#1497;&#1492;
&#1493;&#1502;&#1497; &#1497;&#1502;&#1493;&#1514; 



*Dismantled - What a Tragedy*
Pull me closer to the sun
Until the armor melts away
Into your twilight
Now I know just what it's like
To see the world through your eyes
And how fast you use it up

All that human clay keeps reaching for your frame
Until it fills
All the cracks inside you
I can't understand it when you say

Their colors are so bright
And then they dim and you're on the ground

And when your consciousness comes back
Spitting up and calling out
There will be no shadows
Over you

And you'll scream:

What have I done; With my life
Give it all back; It's over
Won't be enough; To save me
What a tragedy!

And I will give it all up
Give it all up; So you could
Give me a chance; To hold you
Won't be enough; Won't be enough to save me
What a tragedy!

Now you're up and running from yourself
As the streetlights flash ahead
But they will lead you nowhere
Feel the skin starting to burn away
As your internals beg to stay
But you speed up anyway

All the strings you're tied to
Are pulling so much harder than before
But you can't cut through them
Even if you broke free
The shock would tear you apart
But you're way past caring now

Glowing frozen in that light
All your features so laid out
There'll be no shadows over you
As the twilight fades to black

You're not coming back 



*
Nevermore - Believe in Nothing*
into a strange new world, into the after
all your tears might find you've fallen too far
take another look, take another ride
can't we make them leave the hate behind

and I still believe in nothing
will we ever see the shape of tomorrow?

Into the empty storm, into the formless loss of hope,
Where we can forget the game

And I still believe in nothing
Will we ever see the cure for our sorrow

Nothing is sacred when no one is saved
Nothing's forever so count your days
Nothing is final and no one is real
Pray for tomorrow and find you're empty still

Nothing

(last one)
*The Kovenant - Star by Star
*We were alone and on our own, in the dark between the stars
From the shadows to the pyre, amidst the chaos, from the stars
Love, life and liberty, Hate, death and captivity
Like a stain of starless darkness, across the canvas of space

Star by Star
Corrupting all of humanity
So much alike are we
When I see you I see me

Galaxies glitter in the black night sky, Towards progress, towards death
From the stars we have come, and to the stars we will return

The violence of passion - The passion of violence
The perverse impulses - The savage egoism
The wicked presence - The wicked essence
The thing that unites us - The thing that divides us

Star by Star
Corrupting all of humanity
So much alike are we
When I see you I see me

*
Moonspell - Capricorn at Her Feet
*Snowbird, ablaze and hurt.
Brighter, fearless, just like a runaway.
Princess never-a-smile.
Oh, child! What makes you try?
Crying and sobbing
You greet the other day 

She who never touches ground.

Spreading an eclipse.
Where never the sun shines,
At her feet.

Frostbite, Astray, Will, Faith.
Haunting, hunting ,she rules the game.
Twin soul you are always a strange.
Nothing ever makes you afraid?
Promising, threatening.
She looks the other way

She who never touches ground.

Spreading an eclipse.
Where never the sun shines
At her feet.

Starlike, but never to be counted.
Look at your hands, child!
Destinies grow back to them.

Daughter sun
With nothing to say.
Never a fullmoon
Just the sickening ray.

Prudent.
In tears hiding,
No water shed.
The sign of the Cross
Will take you to bed.

In Capricorn.

Spreading an eclipse
May never the sun shine
At her feet

*Mushroomhead - Solitaire Unraveling
*Locked Away In A Cage 
My Rage Has Got The Best Of Me 
Time Finds A Way Each Day 
Of Leaving Less Of Me Behind 
I Find This Fight Must Be Won
Inside The Mind 
So Uptight And Confined 
Often Blinded By The Light 
Taking It's Toll 
On My System 
Like Some Played Out Existence 
Time Ticks Away 
These Last Few Moments 
Is There Anything 
We've Left Unsaid? 
I'm On A Quest 
For Atonement 
I've Got To Find Piece Of Mind 
And A Place To Rest 
Biding My Time 
Until I'm Strong Enough 
To Fight Back 
Hope, 
I Hope Against Hope 
For Some Resistance 
Been Taking It Out On My System 
Rest-There's A Calm Before The Storm 
And The Western Front Is Quiet 
I've Got Rembrandt As My Right Hand 
And Solo As My Pilot 
Condemned Man 
Condemned 
Convicted Man 
Convicted 
Could Not Save My Life 
Cutting Strand By Strand 
Passing It Off 
Like Some Kind Of King 
You Don't Know Peace 
'til You've Had Suffering 
I've Suffered 
All Of Your So Called Resolve 
But You Haven't Tasted Pain 
Have You Ever Been Inside 
Of The New Masterpiece? 
Rest 
Have You Ever Been Inside? 
Rembrandt As My Right Hand 
And Solo As My Pilot 
Have You Ever Been Inside 
Of The New Masterpiece 
Condemned Man 
Condemned 
Convicted Man 
Convicted 
Could Not Save My Life 
Cutting Strand By Strand 
Strand By 
Strand By 
Strand By Strand 
Condemned
​ Edit:
Forgot one of the best!
I forgot one!
*Assemblage 23  -Blindhammer
*All our father's backs are broken
And our prophets are insane
There is no one left to guide us
No catalyst for change

We are too young to know better
But frailty comes with age
So we run towards Armageddon
While our legs still have the strength

And like a blind hammer
That destroys what it can't see
Tear down the walls of progress
And spit on our ancestry
Indiscriminate
And full of empty rage
Gunning down the fields of fear
We're unable to assuage

All our best days are behind us
And the path's strewn with debris
That we'll sweep beneath the carpet
Where no one else will see

We live beneath the specter
Of an omnipresent doom
We know for sure it's coming
It's just a question of how soon

And like a blind hammer
That destroys what it can't see
Tear down the walls of progress
And spit on our ancestry
Indiscriminate
And full of empty rage
Gunning down the fields of fear
We're unable to assuage

The world has changed around us
And our vision's grown opaque
We believe we have the answers
But never learn from our mistakes

There's a gift that lays before us
But it's barely out of reach
So we turn our backs and walk away
And sing our souls to sleep

And like a blind hammer
That destroys what it can't see
Tear down the walls of progress
And spit on our ancestry
Indiscriminate
And full of empty rage
Gunning down the fields of fear
We're unable to assuage


​​


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2009)

Let It Go - Randy Rogers Band

The wolf is always knocking
Behind your back somebody&#8217;s talking
Yeah the sun always sets at the end of the day
Nobody wins every game they play

Your lucky stars already taken
And every close call leaves you shaken
Don&#8217;t be afraid if you have to fold
Just count your blessings and hit the road

Let it go, let it ride
You couldn&#8217;t fix it if you tried
It&#8217;s a whole lot worse holding it all inside
Let it go, set it free
There are some things you aren&#8217;t supposed to keep
Don&#8217;t go crazy over what you can&#8217;t control
Let it go

When it&#8217;s fixed but it still feels broken
And your favorite guitar gets stolen
When your back&#8217;s up against the wall
And every step you take you fall

Let it go, let it ride
You couldn&#8217;t fix it if you tried
It&#8217;s a whole lot worse holding it all inside
Let it go, set it free
There are some things you aren&#8217;t supposed to keep
Don&#8217;t go crazy over what you can&#8217;t control
Let it go

Everything happens for a reason
And you aint gonna stop it
If you build your own prison
Only you have a key to unlock it

Let it go, let it ride
You couldn&#8217;t fix it if you tried
It&#8217;s a whole lot worse holding it all inside
Let it go, set it free
There are somethings you aren&#8217;t supposed to keep
Don&#8217;t go crazy over what you can&#8217;t control
Let it go


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 15, 2009)

_Closer to Believing_   Emerson, Lake and Palmer


I am closer to believing
Than I ever was before
On the crest of this elation
Must I crash upon the shore
And with the driftwood of acquaintance
Light the fire to love once more
I am wind blown...i am times.

To be closer to believing
To be just a breath away
On the death of inspiration
I would buy back yesterday
But theres no crueller illusion
Theres no sharper coin to pay
As I reach out... it slips away

From the opium of custom
To the ledges of extremes
Dont believe it till youve held it
Life is seldom what it seems
But lay your heart upon the table
And in the shuffling of dreams
Remember who on earth you are

I need me
You need you
We want us

But of course you know I love you
Or what else am I here for
Only you not face to face
But side by side for evermore
And I need to be here with you
For without you what am i
Just another fool out searching
For some heaven in the sky
Take me closer to believing
Take me forward lead me on
Through collision and confusion
While theres life beneath the sun
You are the reason I continue
So near for so long
So close yet so far away

I need me
You need you
We want us to live forever
So dont let the curtain fall
Measure after measure
Of writing on the wall
That burns so brightly
It blinds us all

I need me
You need you
We want us to be together
On sundays in the rain
Closer than forever
Against or with the grain
To ride the storms of love again

So be closer to believing
Though your world is torn apart
For a moment changes all things
And to end is but to start
And if your journeys unrewarded
May your God lift up your heart
You are windblown
But you are mine


Emerson, Lake & Palmer â Closer to Believing â Free listening at Last.fm

Song is at the top right side, click the play button.  Beautiful.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 5, 2009)

This Is Goodbye Randy Rogers Band (couldn't find a video  )

Well this is goodbye, the end of you and me
We&#8217;ve set this boat ablaze and pushed it out to sea
And nothing that&#8217;s on board will survive
This is goodbye

Well this is goodbye, not the kind we&#8217;ve had before
We&#8217;re out of one more tries, there won&#8217;t be anymore
And all the grays have turned to black and white
This is goodbye

This is hard, this is hell
This is pain like I have never felt
This is final, love has failed
This is walking away from us to save ourselves
This is goodbye

Well this is goodbye, in my heart there&#8217;s no doubt
Cause I can feel the broken pieces trying to cut their way out
Some of them I know I&#8217;ll never find
This is goodbye

This is hard, this is hell
This is pain like I have never felt
This is final, love has failed
This is walking away from us to save ourselves
This is goodbye
This is final, love has failed
This is walking away from us to save ourselves
This is goodbye
This is goodbye


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 5, 2009)

Favorite lines from my favorite song- Ritual by Yes

Hold me my love, hold me today call me round
Travel we say, wander we choose love tune
Lay upon me, hold me around lasting hours
We love when we play

We hear a sound and alter our returning
We drift the shadows and course our way on home
Flying home
Going home

Look me my love sentences move dancing away
We join we receive
As our song memories long hope in a way
Nous sommes do soleil


----------

